#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-22
<superm1> dattas, depends if you've apt-get update/upgraded since then
<superm1> it was a known issue around rc or beta time
<dattas> i have upgraded
<superm1> dattas, then try to regenerate the password and restart gdm or the computer
<superm1> and it should work out correctly
<dattas> i have
<dattas> regenerate by using vnc4password right?
<superm1> regenerate using mcc
<superm1> $mcc
<superm1> using mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> on the services tab
<dattas> oh, i have done that then
<dattas> using reconfigure
<dattas> and by disabling
<dattas> then enabling
<superm1> yeah that re-generates the password and puts it in /root/.vnc
<dattas> i know that the vnc server is not even starting, however i can start it manually, but then i only get a terminal
<TheShadow> I just did a fresh install of mythbuntu rc does that mean its a bug with the install?
<dattas> possibly
<TheShadow> dattas: ok. is there a solution?
<superm1> dattas, it starts from X, not as its own process
<superm1> check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> and you will see information about it loading the vnc module
<dattas> should i post it?
<dattas> the part about the vnc
<dattas> (II) LoadModule: "vnc"
<dattas> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vnc
<dattas> (II) UnloadModule: "vnc"
<dattas> (EE) Failed to load module "vnc" (module does not exist, 0)
<superm1> dattas, you dont have vnc4server installed it would sound like then
<dattas> but why can i run the vnc4server manually then?
<TheShadow> I don't even get that lol
<dattas> oh wait... hm restarted it again and it works all of a sudden... how odd
<superm1> the package vnc4server provides /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libvnc.so which is the module loaded into x
<dattas> lol it works now but it is taking forever while "Performing Autostart..."
<tritium> superm1: it appears to me that one of the pros you listed, specifying MySQL root password, is only true for Advanced Install.  True?
<superm1> dattas, um do you have the splash screen turned on for some reason?
<superm1> dattas, that thing gave people a LOT of trouble
<superm1> tritium, yeah
<dattas> ah i think i did turn it on... how do i disable it?
<tritium> superm1: same for mythweb password?
<superm1> at least the easy method to do so
<superm1> tritium, no mythweb password you can do otherwise
<superm1> dattas, well if you ever get logged on, its under one of the settings options
<tritium> i.e., in the standard install?
<superm1> for xfce
<dattas> you cannot disable it from command?
<superm1> tritium, you can do and change mythweb password both way
<superm1> dattas, i dont know off hand which config file its in
<tritium> okay, thanks, superm1
<superm1> but its in ~/.config
<superm1> somewhere
<dattas> so will it login eventually?
<superm1> from the tests that we had with that login splash screen: yes
<superm1> but it took forever
<superm1> you can always just blow away ~/.config
<superm1> it rebuilds it all
<superm1> upon login
<dattas> hm...
 * TheShadow smacks head against wall
<superm1> TheShadow, what'd you do?
<dattas> what all will it do?
<TheShadow> Nothing I just can't get vnc to work
<dattas> will i have to reconfigure mythtv?
<superm1> dattas, no that just blows away xfce settings
<dattas> ok sweet
<superm1> and loads the defaults from /etc/xdg/mythbuntu
<TheShadow> is there a way to enable XDMCP from the command line? reading the screen is difficult
<superm1> TheShadow, did you check your xorg.conf to see if you had those options?
<TheShadow> superm1: they weren't there I added them
<TheShadow> and did a gdm restart
<superm1> TheShadow, i've got to run for multiple hours.  leave this all in a forum posting on our forums if you dont get it sorted out and i can try to work with you on it there.
<TheShadow> ok
<dattas> I love mythbuntu by the way, and thanks for the help
<directhex> superm1, ps3 xubuntu 7.10 sucks. make ps3 mythbuntu 8.04 unsucky plz!
<superm1> directhex, $spec :) cya guys
<tritium> superm1: we'll talk later about the documentation?
<tritium> I'm nearly finished.
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> directhex, that was write a spec about it
<tgm4883> since mythbot is dead
<directhex> tgm4883, yes, i know. i guessed that much. i'll wait for my "ps3 linux is an utter shambles" article to land first
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> what the diff between the powerpc version and the ps3 version?
<directhex> boot loader, drivers, and general polish
<tgm4883> ah
<directhex> ubuntu manages the middle one well, screws up the former & latter totally
<TheShadow> Anyone... please how the heck do I enable xdmcp via the command line? superm1 I changed the dpi it doesn't to appear have helped at all
<directhex> anyway, bedtime
 * TheShadow bashes the keyboard against the wall
<TheShadow> you know this wasn't remotely this difficult with Ubuntu Feisty with Mythtv installed
<kolby> hey guys,  how do I reconfigure my mysql package?
<kolby> you see, I made this problem by telling it my address was 'localhost' instead of 127.0.0.1  :(
<superm1_> you put the wrong address in which?
<superm1_> when installing myth
<superm1_> or something else?
<kolby> myth
<kolby> ...I'm really lost
<kolby> my  mysql thing needs updated to read 127.0.0.`
<superm1_> is this a backend?
<superm1_> 'or a frontend
<kolby> its both
<superm1_> okay then dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<kolby> normal desktop + front and back
<kolby> okay
<superm1_> followed by dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<kolby> well, it changed those.  But it's still not working
<kolby> I thought I might have needed to dpkg-reconfigure the mysql thing itself
<kolby> okay....
<kolby> it said 'failed to create database'
<kolby> access denied for mythtv@localhost
<kolby> gahhh....
<kolby> I'mj completely removing the packages and starting from scratch now
<superm1_> kolby, just purge it all
<superm1_> yeah
<superm1_> kolby, is this gutsy?
<kolby> yup
<superm1_> kolby, then yeah purge mysql-server-5.0, mythtv-*
<kolby> I didn't install it properly I suppose
<superm1_> and I would say install mcc
<kolby> okay
<superm1_> it avoids a lot of this
<kolby> mcc?
<kolby> ok yeah
<kolby> lol.  I didn't know about it at first
<superm1_> kolby, www.mythbuntu.org
<kolby> I came from Feisty... so
<superm1_> and follow Add to Ubuntu
<kolby> all right.  brb
<keescook> superm1_: d'oh!!  did the uk mirror master's apache config break?
<keescook> superm1_: all isos were just wiped during an rsync
<superm1_> keescook, woah yuck!
<superm1_> Daviey, !! ^
<keescook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41603/
<keescook> :(
<superm1_> keescook, hopefully Daviey can sort that out quick before any other mirrors that are rsyncing break too...
<superm1_> keescook, we moved mythbuntu.org to a vhost on uk mirror
 * keescook nods
<superm1_> keescook, i'm not sure why that would have affected things though
<superm1_> any ideas?
<superm1_> because the cdimages vhost is still intact
<keescook> no clue; maybe the rsync directory changed somehow
<superm1_> oh that's possible
<superm1_> keescook, yeah they used to be in /var/www
<superm1_> but aren't anymore.
<superm1_> that would be probably the cause
 * keescook nods
<kolby> okay...  I'm still getting anywhere.
<superm1_> keescook, can you try again?
<superm1_> i just made some symlinks around on the box
<keescook> superm1_: sure, one sec
<kolby> ...grr....  brb  I'm going to try again
<keescook> superm1_: seems to be working -- files are coming down again now.
<superm1_> keescook, yeah unanticipated problem with the rsync :)
<superm1_> thanks for catching that so quick
<keescook> you bet!  thanks for fixing it so quick.  :)
<kolby> I'm just lost.  I reinstall mythbuntu from the website using the 'add to ubuntu' link.  I have no frontend or backend
<superm1_> kolby, right and then start mcc
<superm1_> and then you install fe and be from that
<kolby> maky
<superm1_> as well as all plugins
<superm1_> remote
<superm1_> services
<superm1_> drivers
<superm1_> etc
<tazgodx> whats the site that i go to request future mythbuntu features?
<superm1_> $spec
<superm1_> argh.
<superm1_> http://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+addspec
<tritium> Hi superm1_
<tazgodx> haha, thanks
<superm1_> hi tritium
<tritium> superm1_: hopefully you got my /query with a link to the write-up?
<superm1_> tritium, no i'm not at that computer
<superm1_> tritium, i can teach you howto publish the branch
<superm1_> that'd be the most ideal way
<tritium> superm1_: oh, okay...
<superm1_> then it can be merged
<superm1_> and then your name stays associated with the changes
<tritium> Sure.  Do I need to join the launchpad team?
<superm1_> tritium, Nope
<superm1_> just need a ssh key in launchpad
<tritium> cool
<tritium> okay, I don't have one currently
<kolby> you know.... in all logic that should have worked
<kolby> it still gives me the same error.
<superm1_> how???
<superm1_> you purged mysql-server-5.0
<superm1_> right?
<superm1_> and mythtv-database
<superm1_> and mythtv-common
<superm1_> etc/
<kolby> yeah.  Let me retry the mysql-server
<kolby> yeah.  brb
<superm1_> mind you mysql-server-5.0
<superm1_> not mysql-server
<superm1_> both are on your system
<superm1_> the 5.0 one is the important one
<kolby> 'm purging both
<superm1_> k
<kolby> should I uninstall the rest again too
<superm1_> won't hurt
<superm1_> also
<superm1_> if you have a ~/.mythtv
<superm1_> get rid of it
<kolby> okay
<kolby> you meant the folder right?
<kolby> ./mythtv
<kolby> I didn't write a config file
<tazgodx> ~/.mythtv means ~(home folder)/.mythtv
<tazgodx> hidden by default
<kolby> right  okay
<tazgodx> i dont know much, so i like to look smart and help when i can :)
<kolby> okay thanks.   lol
<kolby> should I go with secondary or primary backend?
<kolby> I'm using it as a Desktop + back + front
<kolby> okay, I'm trying Primary first...
<superm1_> yeah primary
<kolby> mkay ^^
<kolby> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!   Success
<kolby> I'm now in the Setup tool
<kolby> thanks guys.  That was crazy.
<superm1_> kolby, you've finally reminded me of the spec i wanted to write earlier today.  for hardy i think that i might want to have a rather invasive patch to mythtv source that does away with ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt all together
<superm1_> so that it can't wreak the havok it tends to
<superm1_> :)
<kolby> well...  I don't know if that's what the problem was but, PINKY AND THE BRAIN is on!!!   lol
<kolby> (woot)
<tazgodx> so, how long do you think till mythtv releases its next release so we can use multiple hdds?
<kolby> pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?
<superm1_> MitoTranin, you here?
<superm1_> MitoTranin, are you set to rsync from us?
<stevetv> taz.. multiple hdd?
<tazgodx> yeah the new version is suppose to allow multiple folders for saving
<kolby> hmmm.  Can't you make a static link or something?
<tazgodx> you can make an LVM, but until they rls support for multiple folders, tahts the only option
<kolby> righty.  lol.  Any guides on doing that?'
<tazgodx> LVM?
<tazgodx> i personally used this guide to set up my LVM
<tazgodx> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<stevetv> that reminds me .. vaguely. mythbuntu seems badly partitioned to me
<tritium> kolby: http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual (Advanced Setup Options -> LVM in manual)
<superm1_> stevetv, the partitioning isn't any different than the standard ubuntu install currently
<stevetv> :) . superm1. then i dont like those either lol
<kolby> thanks.  ^^
<stevetv> to me, a seperate partition for media seems valid.
<stevetv> its just my opinion tho.. i mean.. who am i.. nobody thats who
<tazgodx> you can make a seperate partition to be your /var/lib/ folder, and that it really doesn't make a difference between that and /recordings/
<tazgodx> thats just my opinion
<Daviey> stevetv: It's something we discussed and couldn't agree on to suite everybody
<superm1_> stevetv, well and there is an issue that we can't overwrite the partitioning recipes that are in standard ubuntu easily
<superm1_> because we are part of the regular ubiquity installer, we have to be good citizens :)
<tazgodx> haha
<superm1_> i'm going to talk to the other installer guys about it more at UDS
<tazgodx> UDS?
<stevetv> no fair enough.. its a disto.
<stevetv> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<tazgodx> sounds fun
<stevetv> lol.. but then i only googled it so its not like i know anything about it
<tritium> Boston sounds like fun...
<MythbuntuGuest44> hello
<Gumby> man, dpms is driving me nuts.  does anyone know how to completely disable it and screen blanking?
<Tari> I think just setting dpms to off in xorg.conf works
<MythbuntuGuest44> when i import dvd. why does it rip chapters separate. Can I make it only display the main title?
<tazgodx> you should be able to, it should be a setting
<road2elysium> hey guys; I'm having a problem with mysql and the mythbuntu control center.
<superm1_> !ask | road2elysium
<ubotu> road2elysium: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<road2elysium> I upgraded a backend to the 7.10 RC, and I'm trying to add the frontend to the mysql db.  It looks like the mysql service is running from ps, but I'm unable to get the frontend to connect on the install.
<road2elysium> So I tried running the mythbuntu control center on the backend, it prompts for root authorization, but then doesn't load anything
<road2elysium> Any ideas on how to get the control center to load?  I did notice that superm1 said that "There was a bug in the RC installation that the mysql service may not have been activated in a few instances."
<superm1_> road2elysium, is this on amd64?
<road2elysium> yes
<road2elysium> the backend is at least
<superm1_> there was a bug in the mcc on amd64
<superm1_> go to mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1_> and at the bottom
<superm1_> there is a link to the fixed deb
<road2elysium> Thanks, I'll give it a try now.
 * tazgodx bows before superm1_
<superm1_> haha. thanks
<tazgodx> :)
 * road2elysium agrees with tazgodx
<tazgodx> i think my HDD is totally screwed...i can't even get livetv to play anymore :(
<tazgodx> can't wait for my new drive to com
<road2elysium> superm, MCC works now after the deb install.  thanks again.
<MythbuntuGuest44> does any one know. how i rip a dvd as one file.
<tazgodx> yeah
<tazgodx> it should automatically do it
<MythbuntuGuest44> it keeps. importing the dvd as a bunch of chapters
<tazgodx> have try changing quality to perfect
<tazgodx> thats what i always used
<MythbuntuGuest44> do you select every title. like it says 1 of 16?
<tazgodx> no
<tazgodx> only one of those is the movie
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh?
<MythbuntuGuest44> only select the one without the title?
<tazgodx> if you select view you can watch it to make sure its the movie your ripping
<tazgodx> only select the one that is the full movie
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok got ya. what is the other stuff?
<road2elysium> you could also mkisofs from terminal if you're just having problems with one particular dvd
<tazgodx> usually like extras on the DVD
<tazgodx> like a video of the director talking
<tazgodx> or deleted scenes
<tazgodx> or previews
<MythbuntuGuest44> oh i see now. thanks that make perfect sense
<MythbuntuGuest44> thanks have a good night
<tazgodx> if you select view on all of them, it will show you waht it is, and you can choose if you want it or not
<tazgodx> no prob
<MythbuntuGuest51> i just installed mythbuntu w/ a hauppaug 350 and i can't get the mythtb to use the composite nor s-video to the tv.
<MythbuntuGuest51> i have tested with rmmod saa7127
<tazgodx> can't get TV-OUT on the 350 to work?
<MythbuntuGuest51> yes
<MythbuntuGuest51> yes through mythtv
<tazgodx> i believe there is an option in the mcc to set up TV-OUT throught the 350 s-video
<tazgodx> did you set that?
<MythbuntuGuest51> if i deselect the 350 in the myth setup, i can 'watch tv' on the computer monitor.
<MythbuntuGuest51> what is mcc?
<tazgodx> $mcc
<tazgodx> Mythbuntu_Control_Center
<MythbuntuGuest51> i didn't see that option, but that's what i'm looking for. i'm firing up myth now so i can $mcc while i've got your help. (I've been working on this all day, so I'm grateful for the assistance.)
<tazgodx> hmmm, i don't see that option anymore
<tazgodx> when you installed intially did you set up the PVR-350 as the output?
<MythbuntuGuest51> i can't remember since i've been trying many different options.
<tazgodx> hmm, i haven't tried to set up the 350 output before
<Gumby> Does anyone know if this would be a mythfilldatabase or a shedules direct issue..  The "callsign" and "name" tables on my db are all  "Adding Channel 22"  (obviously the channel num is different for each channel) instead of say  "22" and "SNET"
<MythbuntuGuest51> that mcc, is that accessible through frontend and/or command line?
<foxbuntu_> Gumby, that seems like you have the wrong credentials in your db setup
<Gumby> foxbuntu_, credentials for what?
<foxbuntu_> DS
<foxbuntu_> SD8
<foxbuntu_> ugh
<tazgodx> MythbuntuGuest51: its the Mythbuntu-Control-Center, its accessible from the desktop menu
<foxbuntu_> SD
<Gumby> foxbuntu_, the channel fequencies are all correct.  Its just the callsign and name tables that arent getting populated correctly. mythfilldatabase works properly other than those two tables.
<foxbuntu_> Gumby, remember that your username and password are case sensitive
<Gumby> the credentials are perfectly fine. otherwise, I'd have no guide data at all.
<foxbuntu_> Gumby, you might try to clear and reset it with mythfill
<MythbuntuGuest51> how do i fire up mcc?
<tazgodx> exit out of the mythtv frontend, and when you see the desktop click the menu in the top left. and then its one of them. but i don't see that option in there
<foxbuntu_> MythbuntuGuest51, its in the setup menu or...you can pull up the terminal and "sudo mythbuntu-control-centre"
<foxbuntu_> tazgodx, MCC is inside of the frontend as well
<tazgodx> it is?
<foxbuntu_> yes
<tazgodx> oh yeah it is, i forgot
<tazgodx> my bad
<tazgodx> foxbuntu_: do you know how to setup the PVR-350 S-Video out?
<MythbuntuGuest51> i select it and nothing happens.
<foxbuntu_> tazgodx, no idea...I do know that the 350 is kind of a pain however
<tazgodx> yeah, they stop supporting the S-Video out, if i remember correctly. but i thought there was an option somewhere in mythbuntu
<tazgodx> MythbuntuGuest51: do you not have a normal video card with S-Video out?
<MythbuntuGuest51> tazgodx - nope on the vid w/ s-video.
<MythbuntuGuest51> foxbuntu - command line throws 'KeyError: 'w64codecs'" error after building dependency tree
<tazgodx> AM64 machine
<tazgodx> ?
<MythbuntuGuest51> yes
<tazgodx> there is a known bug with the mcc, there is a fix tho
<tazgodx> i don't know the link tho...let me see if i can find it
<tazgodx> go to mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tazgodx> and at the bottom
<tazgodx> there is a link to the fixed deb
<MythbuntuGuest51> got it. installing...
<MythbuntuGuest51> it's up. i've used this (btw: i have the latest mythbuntu). where is the option to select which output on the 350?
<MythbuntuGuest51> fyi: capture card setup is pvr-x50, pvr-500. vid. device: /dev/video0. probed info: Hauppauge pvr-350.
<tazgodx> that should be right
<tazgodx> you might have to wait for a real dev to com help. this is about hte extent of my knowledge
<tazgodx> sorry
<MythbuntuGuest51> i've tested through command like ivtv utils that the 350 will display test image, etc.(both s-video and composite), so it seems like a mythtv setting somewhere....
<MythbuntuGuest51> tazgodx - no worries, thanks for the mcc fix, etc.
<tazgodx> np
<MythbuntuGuest51> do you know what remote control option to select in mcc for the 350?
<tazgodx> i selected the Hauppauge TV Card
<tazgodx> it works, but i had a few problems with what a few buttons did, but i changed it and it works great now
<tazgodx> little customization
<MythbuntuGuest51> that's what i chose, but the back/exit button doesn't move menus back.
<tazgodx> thats one fo the problems i came accross :)
<tazgodx> go to ~/.mythtv/lircrc.conf
<tazgodx> or no
<tazgodx> its ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<MythbuntuGuest51> what other cards work w/ a tv?
<tazgodx> scroll to the Hauppauge_350 section and under back/exit button just make the key Esc and not D
<tazgodx> you mean output to the TV?
<MythbuntuGuest51> yes
<tazgodx> i have a NVidia 5200FX
<tazgodx> no fan, and works great
<MythbuntuGuest51> i'll have to check it out if i can't get the 350 working.... thanks for the lircrc info.
<tazgodx> i know some people say NVidia is better than ATI, but i like my 5200
<tazgodx> no prob
<tazgodx> i posted my config somewhere
<tazgodx> if you want to check it out, but ill have to find it
<MythbuntuGuest51> sure when you have the spare cycles
<tazgodx> just replace the ones you want to use in the lircrc you have in place now
<MythbuntuGuest51> got it. thank you!
<MythbuntuGuest51> i put that back/escape change in and that's nice already.
<tazgodx> no prob, just glad i could somewhat help
<tazgodx> yeah, that was a big problem i had. they have it maped to 'D' which i have no idea what that really does
<MythbuntuGuest51> i have a vnc question: i want to vnc to the myth box w/ my mac os x and i've tried a coupld of vnc clients but the myth box garbled in the client.
<tazgodx> what garbled? are you trying to VNC and watch some video?
<Gumby> MythbuntuGuest51, Ive had that issue here. Not sure what the problem is but I think its a resolution issue. Some res's did it and others didnt
<MythbuntuGuest51> just the myth menus, nothing special. i've used vnc a lot, but it is unreadable - barely i can see the mythtv menus.
<tazgodx> that one is over my head. i haven't had a problem with vnc
<tazgodx> i love my VNC, i can't see on my TV screen, so my VNC is a lifesaver
<MythbuntuGuest51> i a lucky one, eh?
<tazgodx> you do seem pretty lucky to me
<MythbuntuGuest51> yeah, that's why i'm trying to get it to work since i'm laying on the floor w/ a 22" old school CRT that can't be there forever....
<tazgodx> of course, im pretty lucky too. i just got it all put together and running, and my HDD decided to die on me..so now i can't do much....
<MythbuntuGuest51> bummer. sorry to hear that.
<tazgodx> yeah, but i wanted a new HDD anyways, just gave me a justified meaning. even tho i can't afford it... :)
<MythbuntuGuest51> do you think i should do ubuntu and mythtv on their own to get around this 350 problem?
<tazgodx> not gonna help i think
<MythbuntuGuest51> oh, that nvidia 5200 is very affordable. so i would need a hauppauge 250 + 5200?
<tazgodx> i have a hauppauge 350 and a 5200
<tazgodx> and a PVR-500 too
<tazgodx> yeah, 5200's are cheap. i was lucky enough to even have one laying around my house :)
<MythbuntuGuest51> no wonder you can't afford a hdd!<grin>
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest51, what's wrong with your pvr350?
<tazgodx> there he is
<superm1> have you seen the thread on the forums about doing a pvr-350 with mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest51> why the 350 if you're using the 5200 for tv out?
<tazgodx> i got a good deal on the 350, same price as the 150. so i got it. and it came bundled with my remote
<MythbuntuGuest51> superm1 - i've been combing through them. i'm getting audio to the tv but no image.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest51, you know which thread i'm referring to though right?
<tazgodx> superm1: is the master to fixing everything.....he is incredible....
<MythbuntuGuest51> no. please tell.
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3521248&postcount=19 but instead of grabbing the x driver from that gz, use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3531905&postcount=22
<tazgodx> i have to stop playing with knives in the dark, i just slit my finger open again
<MythbuntuGuest51> great. thank you. mythtv gives 'unable to initialize video' when i select 'watch tv'. if i command line: rmmod saa7127
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest51, you have to set pvr-350 out in mythtv frontend's options still too
<superm1> which might not be mentioned in those threads
<tazgodx> thats where the option is, i was looking in the backend. and the MCC
<tazgodx> i didn't think about frontend setup
 * tazgodx slaps his forehead
<superm1> yeah i always forget its there too
<MythbuntuGuest51> where in the front end?
<superm1> tv settings i think
<MythbuntuGuest51> tv settings - playback?
<superm1> you'll have to look
<superm1> dont know off hand
<MythbuntuGuest51> i've been in that area most of the day. :) but, i don't see anything for /output/
<superm1> yup tv settings / playback
<tazgodx> there is a whole screen of nothing i blieve, and at the top is a checkbox that says somthign to the extent of enable 350 output
<superm1> and there is a checkbox
<superm1> for Use The PVR-350's TV out / MPEG decoder
<MythbuntuGuest51> on hw decoding setting there's a button to 'use pvr-350 tv out' but that no worky
<MythbuntuGuest51> video device is set for /dev/video16
<superm1> this only works once you have X setup to work off the 350 i think
<superm1> so follow those other links i gave you first
<tazgodx> ok, i think im done with my usfullness. hope you get this working. im heading to bed
<superm1> night tazgodx
<superm1> thanks for helping people out tonight :)
<superm1> hopefully you get your hdd soon
<MythbuntuGuest51> thanks you tazgodx!
<tazgodx> i hope so too, :)
<tazgodx> ill help anyone i can. whenever i can, no worries. i know you guys are kinda busy with the dev stuff
<tazgodx> night superm1, enjoy mythbuntu MythbuntuGuest51 :)
 * tritium is going to need to use alternate CD to install, as only resolution choice from LivecD is 640x480, and ubiquity windows don't resize
<tritium> cool, superm1.  I see you merged my changes :)
<superm1> tritium, oh that's not good.
<superm1> tritium, you can move the window around with alt and clicking and dragging it
<superm1> but that's less than ideal
<tritium> Which, my display issue?  That's always been the case.  I've always done alternate CD installs for that reason.
<tritium> Oh, I'll try the alt trick.
<superm1> yeah i use it all the time
<superm1> you can move windows off screen then that normally don't go offscreen
<tritium> Once I get it installed, I can install restricted modules for nvidia, and I'll be all set.
<tritium> Sweet, that's a handy trick to know.  Thanks!  :)
<superm1> well in the case of mythbuntu, you can install those "during" install :)
<tritium> Yeah, I tried that.  But I couldn't seem to restart X and use the new drivers while still using the live CD.
<MythbuntuGuest51> i've got that x driver installed.
<acer_ubuntu_comp> greetz
<tritium> Does the alt-click & drag trick work in gnome too?  Or is that xfce-specific?
<superm1> tritium, it works in gnome too
<acer_ubuntu_comp> whats the best way to add a second drive for mythtv... (mine fills pretty quickly)
<tritium> superm1: sweet, thanks again
<superm1> tritium, whenever i go and use a windows machine on campus i am so lost, i use the alt thing so much now that it feels weird on any OS that doesn't have it
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, well LVM is the way to go
<superm1> but it is a bit of an annoying process to setup
<tritium> superm1: I can imagine :)  Which campus?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> so just add the second drive....
<superm1> tritium, iowa state
<acer_ubuntu_comp> use LVM to extend my hard drive???
<tritium> Cool, superm1!
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, add the second drive, and then follow this lvm guide i'm about to link you too
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, *to
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, and then you will move all your recordings over
<superm1> format your old drive's partition
<superm1> and then extend it
<acer_ubuntu_comp> slick send link...
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584473
<MythbuntuGuest51> superm1, that pvr 350 xorg.conf mod is probably only going to fix using X on a the tv, right?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest51, that will get X on the tv yes
<acer_ubuntu_comp> awesome... what would be your second choice for doing such a thing (Adding 2nd drive for mythtv)?
<superm1> after you install that deb though too
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest51, and make sure you have apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgraded
<tritium> superm1: I'm trying that in gnome.  It seems to work until you bump up against the panel at the top.  If that happens on xfce, it'll prevent me from getting to the buttons on the bottom of the windows.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest51, unless you are running mythbuntu 7.10 final (which i doubt since we haven't announced it yet) :)
<tritium> I just need more vertical real estate.
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, well getting a second bigger drive and just using that for recordings
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, or moving extra stuff off this drive that is filling up
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, and then last choice would be move to trunk
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, but moving to trunk can easily bring on more troubles
<superm1> tritium, where are you grabbing the window?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> sup - you got links with help?
<tritium> superm1: anywhere
<superm1> tritium, if you grab it say near the bottom while holding alt you should be able to go above
<superm1> let me show ya on mine
<tritium> No, it's not letting me move them past the top panel.
<acer_ubuntu_comp> sup - is mythbuntu going to be a distro of it's own?
<superm1> tritium, http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotga9.png
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, help with what?
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, and its an ubuntu derivative
<superm1> so yes and no
<tritium> superm1: thanks.  Hopefully it'll work in xfce.  It's not working on gnome.
<superm1> eventually we will have our disks built by canonical
<superm1> tritium, i wonder why it's always let me go above panels like that
<tritium> superm1: you're talking about xfce, though, right?
<superm1> tritium, it's let me do it in both before
<tritium> Hrm, that's strange.  No luck here.
<acer_ubuntu_comp> yer second choice, just adding a drive and not spanning the drives.... also how can i get mythtv to read files on my frenas?
 * tritium even tried moving his top panel to the side
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, sorry no links explaining that.  you can handle formating the second drive using gparted
<superm1> and then its a matter of adding to your /etc/fstab to make sure it mounts
<superm1> google for both of those :)
<tritium> Maybe I'll disable the compiz stuff, and see if it works in metacity...
<superm1> oh yeah compiz is off for me
<superm1> didn't even consider that to be a problem
<superm1> but it can i'm sure
<tritium> sweet!
<tritium> That was the problem :)
<tritium> Now to decide...should I stay up late and install mythbuntu, or get rest before work tomorrow?  :D
<acer_ubuntu_comp> linuxmce find my freenas pretty easily... Do i just connect with ubuntu? there does not seem to be a way to search the network (for UPnp or whatever ) within mythtv. (Thanks soop - I'm going to investigate the methods you sugg)
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, its shared via samba?
<superm1> or what?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> soop, yes...
<acer_ubuntu_comp> samba
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, you'll probably want to mount it via smbfs, but both nautilus (gnome) and thunar (xfce) should be able to browse samba through their native interfaces
<superm1> acer_ubuntu_comp, if you mount if via smbfs, you'll be able to use it in all your apps
<superm1> such as myth
<tritium> superm1: late night for you?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> soup: okay, gonna do that right now, hang... (!)
<superm1> tritium, yeah i'm studying for an exam tomorrow morning
<superm1> tritium, and this last week or so i've had a lot of really late nights balancing school and finishing touches for mythbuntu stuff
<tritium> Oh my gosh.  You have an exam the same day you release mythbuntu?  I'm impressed that you could do both.  Good luck with the exam!
<superm1> tritium, and actually an interview tomorrow too...
<superm1> it's going to be a long day :)
<acer_ubuntu_comp> send link to mythbuntu, plz... (grin)
<tritium> Wow, you rock.  Good luck with that too.
<superm1> well you know what speaking of which, i better get away from irc for a little bit to  study some more :)
<superm1> i'll catch up with you folks tomorrow or so
<tritium> Okay, take care.  Good night!
<superm1> night!
<foxbuntu_> superm1, night
<acer_ubuntu_comp> night soop... 10q...
<Varka> hello, i have my mythbuntu  rc up and running nicely but 2 problems remain: i can change keybindings but the change has no effect and i cant connect with another frontend to my server but with mythweb i can
<Varka> any ideas how to solve those to little problems? :)
<MythbuntuGuest51> superm1, any ideas on getting the 350 to work w/o running X to the tv?
<Varka> MythbuntuGuest51: im a dvb-user, but i know, that there is a configuration-switch easy to enable in the fronend to activate the tv-out of the 350. is it that what you are searching forß
<Varka> ?
<MythbuntuGuest51> i've tried that and it doesn't work.
<foxbuntu_> Varka, where did you change the key-bindings and what are you expecting for the effect?
<Varka> foxbuntu_: from within the mythweb and directly from the frontend-config and im expecting the keybindings on the keyboard im using to control the mythtv-ui to change. especially i want to swap +/- functions and F10/F11 functions so that i can control volume on +/-
<foxbuntu_> Varka, have you tried restarting the frontend since you changed the bindings?
<Varka> foxbuntu_: not only the frontend but the backend too several times. the funny thing is, that frontend and mythweb are telling me that i already changed the bindings, but as i press the keys they have the default binding
<foxbuntu_> Varka, thats strange...can you check inside the frontend and see what the bindings say?
<Varka> foxbuntu_: what do you mean with "inside"?
<Varka> foxbuntu_: if you mean the "change keybindings" dialogue in the frontend ... yes, as i said, i change the bindings of "stream->volup" to "+" and "stream->voldn" to "-"
<foxbuntu_> Varka, you can manage key bindings from the setup menus of the frontend
<foxbuntu_> Varka, thats odd
<foxbuntu_> I really don't know what to think
<Varka> thats exactly what I thought ^^
<Varka> i bet, if i look directely into the mysql-database where those settings are stored in, it would also say that the bindings have changed, but my keyboard just ignores reality
<Varka> foxbuntu_: and what can you say about the other problem i have, connecting to my backend from another frontend via lan?
<foxbuntu_> Varka, its either that or your keyboard is sending a strange signal for those keys
<foxbuntu_> Varka, you need to enable the MySQL remote access
<foxbuntu_> that can be done via MCC
<Varka> foxbuntu_: i did
<foxbuntu_> hmm
<Varka> mythweb is working
<foxbuntu_> Varka, nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Varka> k, w8
<MythbuntuGuest51> superm1 was helping me w/ a hauppauge 350 not sending myth to the tv. does anyone know about this?
<Varka> foxbuntu_: k, now what to look or change?
<foxbuntu_> there is a line with ip bindings like 1/3 way down
<Varka> foxbuntu_: or do you want me to paste it here?
<MythbuntuGuest51> he had me going after getting x running on the tv w/ a new driver and xorg.conf change.
<foxbuntu_> the default is like bind 127.0.0.1
<foxbuntu_> Varka, you can pastebin the whole thing too and I will just look at it
<Varka> # Instead of skip-networking the default is now to listen only on
<Varka> # localhost which is more compatible and is not less secure.
<Varka> bind-address            = 127.0.0.1
<foxbuntu_> Varka, thats it
<foxbuntu_> change that to whatever your static local ip is of your backend machine
<Varka> foxbuntu_: it isnt static its dhcp leased
<foxbuntu_> Varka, you can use that...however Static is best for backend machines
<Varka> foxbuntu_: i know, but my router just sux
<foxbuntu_> Varka, go ahead and add the DHCP address then
<foxbuntu_> Varka, the problem is you will have to update this config if the DHCP addy changes
<Varka> ok, what to restart to make changes active?
<Varka> in know, i know
<foxbuntu_> mysql and mythbackend
<Varka> k
<foxbuntu_> I assume you already grabbed the password for connecting the remote frontend to the backend correct?
<Varka> foxbuntu_: sure, but no success
<foxbuntu_> Varka, what credentials are you giving to the frontend to connect with?
<foxbuntu_> I mean
<foxbuntu_> make sure you are using the username and pass from ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<foxbuntu_> on the backend
<Varka> foxbuntu_: you mean /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt, right?
<foxbuntu_> perhaps :P
<foxbuntu_> lol yes
<foxbuntu_> got way too many windows open
<Varka> foxbuntu_:  im a step further. the frontend now starts but if i try to start watching tv or using any other function i get the message "could not connect to master server, check if you put in the right ip..blabla"
<foxbuntu_> did you type in the backend's ip in mythtv-setup?
<foxbuntu_> go check it there
<foxbuntu_> should be in general
<Varka> foxbuntu_: if you mean the ip of the backend server i had to put into configuring the frontend here on the alternate workstation, yes, i did that and checked it too
<foxbuntu_> Varka, can you ping the backend from the frontend?
<Varka> foxbuntu_: sure i can, nfs, mythweb, a webgallery on the same server, everything is accessable
<Varka> foxbuntu_: do i have to change "DBHostName=localhost" in /etc/mysql/my.cnf to the actual ip of the backend perhaps?
<foxbuntu_> all from the frontend I assume
<foxbuntu_> Varka, ah yes...you got it
<Varka> foxbuntu_: most things i do via console
<foxbuntu_> Varka, you should use the hostname of the backend there however
<Varka> foxbuntu_: so the hostname or the host-ip?
<foxbuntu_> Varka, then also make sure the hostname has the correct IP resolveing in /etc/hosts
<foxbuntu_> hostname
 * foxbuntu_ really wishes he had paid more attention in his C programming classes
 * Varka paid attention there, but his studies were about 8 years in the past
<foxbuntu_> Varka, I know that feeling
<foxbuntu_> I spend too much time in the Windows world (a Corp. Infrastructure Consultant) and I have a hard time keeping this str8 from that
<Varka> know that. i have to use vista to not fall behind in knowledge for my work. it just sux
<foxbuntu_> Varka, I hate Vista
<foxbuntu_> Varka, good luck with the backend..I gtg (sleep time)
<foxbuntu_> good luck with the backend
<Varka> foxbuntu_: k, sweet dreams
<Varka> foxbuntu_: and thx for your  patience
<foxbuntu_> Varka, no problems
<deffcon> good morning
<Varka> good morning deffcon
<deffcon> when does the final version come out?
<superm1> deffcon, all the mirrors are updated, so i have updated the links on the page here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<superm1> the announce will be as soon as the install manual is finished up
<superm1> deffcon, (except the torrent links)
<superm1> i'm headed back to bed though :)
<superm1> er one sec.
<superm1> deffcon, you've got some bugs some time back
<superm1> that you need to respond to
<superm1> while i've got you in here
<deffcon> he superm1
<superm1> hi deffcon
<superm1> deffcon, would you be able to comment back on bug 144509 when you get a moment?
<superm1> i've got a bit of a pet peeve leaving bugs open
 * superm1 kicks ubotu 
<superm1> bug 144509
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-control-centre/+bug/144509
<deffcon> yes i know i reported some bugs, i have to see wich ones are resolved and which ones are still open
<superm1> deffcon, okay just wanted to make sure you remembered to comment back :)
<superm1> have fun, i'm off to bed again :)
<deffcon> ok i will today
<deffcon> some other things to do?
<deffcon> can i upgrade from rc
<superm1> look at that link i gave you
<deffcon> sorry rtfm
<superm1> it discusses what needs to be done to upgrade from rc
<superm1> :)
<deffcon> haha
<deffcon> to quick
<superm1> okay nn
<deffcon> i can report antoher strange thing
<deffcon> when xvmc standard is enabled in the configueration menu is enabled playing dvd's won't work
<deffcon> nvidia 6200
<deffcon> superm1 no updates in final release when upgrading
<deffcon> ?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> anyone know how to allow me to access mysql on my network?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> tryin to setup a frontend on another pc, won't connect...
<directhex|work> acer_ubuntu_comp, check the mysql config file. it might be set to only bind on 127.0.0.1 - comment out the line, or make it bind on a real LAN IP
<acer_ubuntu_comp> hoo man I did that... restarted n all can't get it to go...
<acer_ubuntu_comp> I'll definitely try that again tho....
<acer_ubuntu_comp> the file in /etc/mysql - my.conf?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> my.cnf
<acer_ubuntu_comp> hmmm seems as though there is a file there with bind for mythtv as well.  although i could login with mysql admin GUI...
<acer_ubuntu_comp> do you know how to stop/restart mysql as well (so i don't have to reboot every time ;)_
<directhex|work> invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<acer_ubuntu_comp> neato... here's ma error:
<acer_ubuntu_comp> MySQL Error Nr. 1045
<acer_ubuntu_comp> Access denied for user 'root'@'MediaPC.elp.rr.com' (using password: YES)
<directhex|work> what causes that error?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> when i try to log in with mysql admin (GUI) using the IP
<acer_ubuntu_comp> it works when i try to login with localhost or 127.0.0.1
<acer_ubuntu_comp> do i have to have my ip set statically? I'm currently trying to access an address that is DHCP assigned... just while I'm tinkering with it....
<directhex|work> strongly recommended to use a static IP for a server
<directhex|work> unless you have static DHCP, which is unfortunately not possible with many home routers
<acer_ubuntu_comp> also setting in mythbuntu control center is set to enable mysql service...
<acer_ubuntu_comp> you think it would matter? I can reserve the IP in IPCop... I cannot even log on locally using the IP add, just localhost and 127...
<directhex|work> you changed what mysql is binding to and restarted the service?
<Varka> superm1: i wont have to reinstall if i have the rc already up and running, do i? updating is everything i need, right?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> yessir... what about some kind of mysql user restriction...
<acer_ubuntu_comp> actuaklly just commented out the bind line....
<acer_ubuntu_comp> i got it....
<acer_ubuntu_comp> direct! i logged in to mysql admin gui locally, then added:
<acer_ubuntu_comp> clicked on my user, then add host - any host...
<acer_ubuntu_comp> I sure appreciate you hanging with me on this
<directhex|work> i'm no DB admin expert
<acer_ubuntu_comp> hmmm
<acer_ubuntu_comp> well you're helpn me... hmmm i can log into mysql admin using the ip from local machine and remote machine... BUT
<acer_ubuntu_comp> i still can't log into mythtv with those settings...
<directhex|work> you shouldn't be using "root" as a user with mythtv anyway
<acer_ubuntu_comp> hehe your right.... I need to make a user mythtv... with all priv for mythtv, you know how
<acer_ubuntu_comp> ?
<directhex|work> it should be taken care of automatically by the ubuntu mythtv packages
<acer_ubuntu_comp> something went wrong, but i think i got it have to assign database assigned privs...
<acer_ubuntu_comp> got it bud... and with a mythtv account too... mysql admin gui helped... 10q 10q, ya were the good luck i needed... hehe takes care
<MythbuntuGuest62> hi all
<skiltz> hi
<skiltz> Does anybody can help me? I've Partial Lock (L__) with my dvt-t card in mythTV but not with tzap and Kaffeine
<skiltz> I've a clone card and so I've add the dib0700 and the mt2060 modules
<Confuzed> any torrent trackers for today's release?
<dwf_starband> i just installed mediabuntu and on startup got a box saying something about not detecting resolution and starting in low graphics or something like that, now the mythbuntu control center is too large for the screen, how can I get the resolution right again?
<MythbuntuGuest67> I have been doing some reading, How do I get "HD" output?  Do I just need a graphics card with DVI out that has a high max resolution?
<benanzo> I'd like to send a message that pops up on Mythfrontend while I'm at work.  I believe this is possible but how?
<DaveMorris> lirc question here. I've got a mythtv specific lircrc to remap my remote wonder 2.  However sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  Any ideas?
<tazgodx> you replace ~/.mythtv/lircr and ~.lircrc
<tazgodx> ?
<tazgodx> ~/.lircrc
<DaveMorris> 1 is a symblink to the other
<DaveMorris> The first release of Mythbuntu is  out.  Grab it before the serves melt at http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads Release notes at http://www.mythbuntu.org/7.10/Release_notes
<tazgodx> apt-get upgrade takes me to final from RC right?
<DaveMorris> yeah, it's on 1 of those links as well
<DaveMorris> not sur which
<pdragon> woo
<pdragon> distupgrade from RC should work ok, right?
<tgm4883_laptop> should
<tgm4883_laptop> there are upgrade notes on the website
<DaveMorris> pdragon: covered here - http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<pdragon> cool. will give it a shot when i get home
<pdragon> downloading/seeding the torrent now
<pdragon> you guys want to be slashdotted? :)
<tgm4883_laptop> IMO the more the better, ask superm1_
<pdragon> superm1_: ping
<superm1_> hi pdragon
* superm1_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information
<superm1_> pdragon, what's up?
<tgm4883_laptop> Don't forget to digg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<pdragon> want to try and be slashdotted?
<superm1_> pdragon, sure
<superm1_> pdragon, you going to submit us?
<pdragon> sure
<pdragon> never submitted a story there before. dunno if that makes a difference
<superm1_> pdragon, probably it does
<superm1_> pdragon, the people that submit more stories get more priority
<pdragon> well, can still give it a shot if you want
<DaveMorris> let someone else pick it up
<pdragon> ok
<superm1_> well it doesn't hurt to have more than one person submit it on /. i thought?
<superm1_> i dont know though
<pdragon> i'm sure they get tons of duplicate submissions. i think they do base publishing a story on that
<pdragon> also goes through the Firehose
<solarbaby> I could really go for a Taco Burger
<DaveMorris> superm1 lirc question here. I've got a mythtv specific lircrc to remap my remote wonder 2.  However sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  Any ideas?
<superm1_> DaveMorris, not really.
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, ping
<pdragon> yes?
<tgm4883_laptop> i see you haven't dugg it yet
<tgm4883_laptop> is your keyboard broke?
<pdragon> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> Don't forget to http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> bdmurray, hope you had fun at the release party, oh and Don't forget to http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> aidans, thats kinda like my nephews name.  Don't forget to http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> cann_, can you digg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<DaveMorris> his just gonna go through the list
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, I think you can digg it from the UK  Don't forget to http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex|work, Digg it on your break  Don't forget to http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<DaveMorris> already have :P
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, great server.  Don't forget to http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<pdragon> good grief
<tgm4883_laptop> Binary_Crap36, 01000100011010010110011101100111001000000110100101110100
<tgm4883_laptop> in other words digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<pdragon> hrm... well, i would digg it but digg's captacha for making a new account won't work
<tgm4883_laptop> beavis, dont be a butthead and digg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> :( i have to go to lunch
<tgm4883_laptop> so the rest of you better digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> or there will be h*** to pay when i get back
<tgm4883_laptop> like you keescook
<pdragon> tell digg to fix their captcha and i will
<tgm4883_laptop> bett digg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tazgodx> yeah diggs captcha isn't workign well. try refreshing and geting a new one
<pdragon> tgm4883: http://hardware.slashdot.org/firehose.pl  Firehose!
<keescook> tgm4883: you crack me up.  :)
<tazgodx> maybe you should build it into the final release, make people digg after the install or they can't use mythbuntu... :)
<pdragon> wow... i'm the only seed outside the linuxtracker original seed in the torrent right now :p
<pdragon> 20 peers so far tho :)
<bronson> *wow*
<bronson> I just set up mythbuntu yesterday.  It was trivial.  Amazing job.
<bronson> mythbuntu is really impressive.
<MythbuntuGuest05> Hi all.
<MythbuntuGuest05> I've been playing around with mythtv on 7.04 for a while now and there are a couple of things I've been unable to resolve.
<MythbuntuGuest05> 1st how can I have ubuntu-mythtv-frontend be launched automatically on my svideo?  It currently starts on my vga output.
<MythbuntuGuest05> I have a nvidia GX 5200 and am using the nvidia driver.
<pdragon> MythbuntuGuest05: Try setting the TVOutFormat option in xorg.conf
<pdragon> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 for an example
<MythbuntuGuest05> 2nd after recording live tv, when I go to watch what I've recorded it shows that I have x number of live recordings but when I pull up the list of live recordings there are none?
<pdragon> i had that problem, too. try deleting what's listed as old live tv recordings, exit the frontent then restart it
<pdragon> i only had that problem in the alpha, though
<pdragon> what version are you running?
<MythbuntuGuest05> I'm using the Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" the svideo output is working I would just like mythfront end to automatically start on my svidio screen.
<pdragon> you have dual-screen?
<MythbuntuGuest05> yes, dual desktops not really cloned, if I could clone them that would work also.  I don't know how to do that though.
<MythbuntuGuest05> I'm running the latest version of mythtv
<pdragon> i'm not sure either. i had trouble getting applications to start on specific screens in 7.04
<pdragon> 7.10 is supposed to have better dual-screen support
<MythbuntuGuest05> I was thinking of trying 7.10 tonight.
<pdragon> is your machine just for mythtv or do you use it as a regular desktop as well?
<MythbuntuGuest05> it's really just for mythtv
<pdragon> might want to try installing with the mythbuntu CD then
<MythbuntuGuest05> yea I'm downloading the iso right now
<MythbuntuGuest05> I guess I'll just try out mythbuntu and see if all my problems go away.
<MythbuntuGuest05> Thanks for the help
<pdragon> i have an nvidia 5500. i do have to boot the installer in safe graphics mode for it to work on my tv
<pdragon> other than that it works fine
<pdragon> so, if you get a blank screen after the progress bar finishes, try booting with safe graphics mode instead
<MythbuntuGuest05> I haven't had problems like that
<MythbuntuGuest05> or do you mean in mythbuntu you had those issues?
<pdragon> ok. just letting you know. i helped someone else that had a 5200 and had a similar issue as me
<MythbuntuGuest05> cool thanks
<pdragon> with the mythbuntu installer CD
<pdragon> just during install. when it finished installing it all worked fine
<MythbuntuGuest05> thanks for the heads up
<MythbuntuGuest05> Do you know if I can completly disable the vga output and only enable the svideo output?
<pdragon> on dual-screen, i don't know
<pdragon> if you just have your tv plugged in via svideo it should work fine
<pdragon> mine does
<MythbuntuGuest05> does mythbuntu attempt to lanch on the svideo screen by default if it's avaliable?
<pdragon> i don't know for certain. one of the devs would know better
<pdragon> mine did default to svideo when it was the only thing plugged in
<MythbuntuGuest05> ah ok
<pdragon> some part of the installer didn't like normal graphics mode on my video card or tv tho
<samson--> pdragon: same
<samson--> pdragon: safe graphics for me during install
<tazgodx> tgm4883: you around?
 * tgm4883_laptop checks the digg history
 * tgm4883_laptop continues hounding people
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, I think, scratch that, i rethink that you should digg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> solarbaby, everything under the sun should digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> popey, thats a cool name, now digg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> samson--, summon some strength and digg it  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, don't you like to digg it  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> everyone, the only way to get me to stop, is to digg it   http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> this means you frank23 gcleric Koffa killefiz meta-paonia and mindframe
<tgm4883_laptop> grndslm, it would be a grand slam if you dugg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest05, you're a guest, but you can still digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> mAd_Hoc, some people will be mad if you don't digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<Koffa> ffs
<tazgodx> tgm4883_laptop: hey, i have a problem
<tgm4883_laptop> did you digg it?
<tazgodx> did you look?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> but i see no digg
<tgm4883_laptop> just a comment
<tazgodx> i did digg, it. but it was giving errors for like 20 mins
<tazgodx> guess ill do it again
<tazgodx> im #24
<tgm4883_laptop> ok then no problem
<tazgodx> so, out of nowhere since you trying that MRE, i can't search on mythweb
<pdragon> there, i dug it
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, sec i'll check mine
<tgm4883_laptop> give me something to search for
<tazgodx> house
<tazgodx> tis what i searched for
<tgm4883_laptop> any errors?
<tazgodx> i get "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 50 bytes) in"
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tazgodx> "/usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/search.php on line 333"
<tazgodx> that also
<tazgodx> if it helps
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, ping
<tazgodx> do you have this problem too?
<tgm4883_laptop> mine searches fine
<tgm4883_laptop> im hoping foxbuntu has looked at that code
<tgm4883_laptop> i did find one instance on google
<tgm4883_laptop> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3843
<tazgodx> guess this could be part of my failing HDD, possibly
<tazgodx> my new drive can't come fast enough
<tgm4883_laptop> Tari, directhex whats up?
 * pdragon prepares for more digg spam
<tgm4883_laptop> nooooooooo
<tgm4883_laptop> i think i have been throttled
<directhex> tgm4883, the moon! the moon is definitely up
<tgm4883_laptop> i went from seeding 1.8Mb/s to < 40k/s
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, you know what else is up?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883_laptop> you should digg it
<directhex> i don't do web2.0
<directhex> web2.0 is scary
<tgm4883_laptop> I wonder if Tari will beat you to digging it
<directhex> i stick with web1.23-svn20060724
<Tari> no, I won't
<pdragon> my ISP probably isn't happy with me this week. started seeding Gutsy on day one and now added mythbuntu to it today
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> bunch of anti diggers
<tgm4883_laptop> if you don't digg it then you hate freedom
<pdragon> after a week, ubuntu is still at 596 seeders
<pdragon> err
<pdragon> peers
<pdragon> 3189 seeders
<frank23> tgm4883_laptop: hey I registered just to digg! ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> good to hear
 * tgm4883_laptop moves frank23 into preferred users
<frank23> tgm4883_laptop: lol.  But I think a lot of people on digg feel there is an overload of ubuntu related articles on digg.
<frank23> they haven't seen the light
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, they can think what they want
<solarbaby> Heres a weird new bug with the most recent version http://paste-it.net/4088
<solarbaby> well I can't say its a bug, but it never made you put the cd in before to download from the repositories
<superm1> solarbaby, its supposed to be a convenience thing
<superm1> solarbaby, but you can turn that off
<tgm4883> yea i hate that too
<superm1> by going into Software Sources
<superm1> under system
<solarbaby> superm1: Oh..  I dont like it :)
<tgm4883> it's a convenience thing from ubuntu
<solarbaby> superm1: I see..  I guess that makes sense if you dont have internet
<solarbaby> superm1: so anyways.. I installed this bugger a few times.. cause it just didn't want to make a different feature work every time i installed it.. but this time it feels better
<superm1> solarbaby, by a few times you mean final a few times, or you mean a few times over rc,beta,final
<solarbaby> superm1: I really dont know what to make out of it to tell you the truth..  but if it works on the 3rd go then that says something
<solarbaby> superm1: final a few times
<superm1> really?
<superm1> what sort of troubles?
<solarbaby> superm1: last time for the life of me I couldn't make lirc work, and another time I couldn't make any frontends work
<solarbaby> superm1: and Im pretty sure the mistakes weren't mine.. I've done this a few times now
<solarbaby> superm1: but who knows really
<superm1> solarbaby, well for everyone else's sake, i hope they were yours :)
<solarbaby> superm1: i agree
<solarbaby> superm1: could be my hardware
<solarbaby> superm1: I will be sure to keep you updated on everything though..
<superm1> solarbaby, great :)
<tafkaz> hi...what would i need to install a complete new mythtv (with mythbuntu) without loosing my config...
<tafkaz> i have a mysqldumb.
<solarbaby> tafkaz: I've never imported a database sucessfully.. even when following directions :)
<tafkaz> and a copy of my xorg.conf, lirc-config files ...is that enough....
<tafkaz> hm....so that would mean...i will have to rebuild the whole thing ?
<tafkaz> thats pretty odd
<solarbaby> superm1: I've not been sucessfull with my Hauppauge 350 TV out..  tried following your most recent conversation on the bulletin boards but short of recompiling my kernal nothing worked
<tafkaz> actually its mainly the channel settings that is a pain in the a** to recover manually.
<solarbaby> tafkaz: if your using Schedules Direct, and you configured the channels you want on their site..  then MythTV should just use what you configured on their site
<tafkaz> the point is that due to some hardware incompatibilities i installed a 32 bit system then....
<tafkaz> and now with ubuntu 7.10 everything is going to work with 64
<solarbaby> tafkaz: that sounds good
<tafkaz> i am only using direct EPG data from DVB-S
<tgm4883> tafkaz, did you backup your recordings
<solarbaby> tafkaz: I dont use DVB-s so you've lost me on that one
<tafkaz> so the EPG is not really a problem...
<tafkaz> well....i have all my recordings on a separate pasrtition which i wouldnt want to touch
<solarbaby> tafkaz: I wish you luck following instructions on the Forum for Database backup..  they seem like good directions but somehow I managed to get it wrong twice
<tafkaz> if i install mythbuntu....i let it do what it does...then drop the database, create mythconverg and dump my data in...right ?
<solarbaby> tafkaz: I think you should talk to superm1
<tafkaz> hehe....ok thanx anyways !
<solarbaby> tafkaz: not a prob
<pdragon> tgm4883: upgrade from RC to Final was fine. Looks like most of the updates were in the installer? didn't notice any updates for mythbuntu in the update manager
<solarbaby> I like the new default theme it looks very nice
<superm1> pdragon, you need to install the new theme
<pdragon> yeah i got that
<superm1> it wasnt in update-manager
<pdragon> definitely like it better :)
<superm1> otherwise, everything should have came through apt
<superm1> and yeah most of it was in the installer
<solarbaby> superm1: get out of my head or pay rent
<superm1> haha
<tafkaz> hm....where are mythttvs settings ? stored in mythconverg also ?
<superm1> everything for mythtv setting wise is in mythconverg tafkaz
<tafkaz> so recovering the db really should do the job !
<superm1> in theory
<superm1> :)
<tafkaz> hope i was right....install mythbuntu, drop mythconverg, create mythconverg and then dump the backuped database (32 MB) into the empty mythconverg
<superm1> tafkaz, you will need to update your recordings location
<superm1> in mythtv-setup afterward
<superm1> and probably refresh your tuners too
<tafkaz> you mean the directory where the recordings should go....(in my case /mythtv/recordings
<tafkaz> will the old recordings be refound ?
<tafkaz> btw congratulation to your first stable release...
<tafkaz> i'm really looking forward to get my hands on it
<pdragon> yeah, i've enjoyed helping the little bit i have :)
<superm1> tafkaz, well we store recordings in LSB (linux standards base) locations
<superm1> so ours are in /var/lib/mythtv
<superm1> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings actually
<tafkaz> hm....ok but i can change that
<superm1> so you'll either need to make /mythtv/recordings
<superm1> or symlink that
<superm1> or something similar
<superm1> but yeah it can be changed
<superm1> just remember to set the permissions appropriately on it
<tafkaz> well as i have a partition for /mythtv (i know very standard disconform...)
<tafkaz> that i will not touch at all, everything should be in place already...
<tafkaz> so i would only adjust some dir-settings in myth
<superm1> well in theory that should be it then
<tafkaz> hm...
<superm1> you can backup your configs for lirc and such too in case you dont like ours
<tafkaz> yup did that already....as i am not very keen to reconfigure it all just in case i dont !
<tafkaz> hm....thinking it over...maybe it is not the worst idea to use the standard locations
<pdragon> i use /opt for my recording locations
<pdragon> /opt/mythtv
<tafkaz> i would have to copy the recordings to /var/lib/mythtv
<tafkaz> well....nahhh !
<tafkaz> never mind.....
<tafkaz> to much work
<tafkaz> i leave it to /mythtv
<directhex> /data/MythTV !
<tafkaz> hehe...
<tafkaz> seems like not a lot of people had LSB in their minds when configuring...
<tafkaz> what about those weekly builds that i so much started loving
<tafkaz> will i use them again, or is that already part of mythbuntu anyway
<MythbuntuGuest02> To get HD out, all I need is a card with DVI out that has a good Max Resolution, right?  Then use a dvi to HDMI cable.
<directhex> and a monster CPU
<MythbuntuGuest02> monster cpu ... i have a AMD64 3800+
<MythbuntuGuest02> What do you think?
<directhex> baby cpu. should be okay for mpeg2
<MythbuntuGuest02> really? so what kind of cpu are you talking about?
<directhex> high end c2d, for h264
<MythbuntuGuest02> ugh. I really thought I could run HDHomeRun and record/watch HD channels.  I should have come here and tld you guys my build before ibought everything
<MythbuntuGuest02> its too late for me to return everything
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest02, is it an X2?
<tgm4883> 3800+ should be fine, even single core
<MythbuntuGuest02> Its a Athlon 64 3800+ Socket AM2.
<MythbuntuGuest02> This is the first hd box im trying to build, but i have someone else wanting one from me
<MythbuntuGuest02> and I am trying to figure out a good build on new egg
<tgm4883> well anything over 3GHZ is in the HD range
<tgm4883> Preferably you should get a core 2 duo
<MythbuntuGuest02> I was thinking of a fanless DVI w/ Svideo/HDTV out pci E 16x, a micro atx mobo, 2 gigs of ram, and an AMD X2
<MythbuntuGuest02> oh?
<MythbuntuGuest02> ok
<tgm4883> i have both a X2 3800+ and  a Core 2 Duo and my C2D beats my X2 hands down
<tgm4883> lets see
<tgm4883> C2D 6300
<MythbuntuGuest02> arg, I wonder if newegg will tkea back the stuff i just ordered .. .even though it doesn't give me the option of refunding anymore
<tgm4883> what exactly are you planning on doing with the HD?
<tgm4883> and how much?
<MythbuntuGuest02> just local channels over cable
<MythbuntuGuest02> the free ones
<tafkaz> ok guys...i am off to reinstall my pundit with the brandnew mythbntu !
<tafkaz> cross your fingers for me if you want
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest02, then if you can't return it, it should still be ok
<MythbuntuGuest02> ok, thanks for the advice tgm4883; next time i know to go with a C2D
<tgm4883> np
<MythbuntuGuest02> tgm4883, could i use a mobo that has DVI out, or should i get a decent nvidia heatsink card with dvi out
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest02, a board with nvidia that has onboard video should work.  I use an onboard video nVidia 6200 vga
<tgm4883> since my tv has vga in
<tgm4883> 40 diggs
<tgm4883> the real question is, have you dugg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<superm1> tgm4883, you crack me up
<tgm4883> EVERYONE, superm1 has been cracked up.  The only way to fix him is to DIGG IT  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<solarbaby> superm1: everythign I need seems to be working..  Im happy..  Thanks!
<tgm4883> solarbaby 42 people can't be wrong.  Digg it
<solarbaby> superm1: and now that I have a 500 gig recording drive.. I feel stable
<MythbuntuGuest02> tgm4883 - i just dugg it and I am burning the CD right now.  I had a wierd Nvidia graphics problem with 7.10 beta.  Hopefully this will fix it
<MythbuntuGuest02> for some reaosn my Svideo out would make 1/3 of the screen discolored
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what driver?
<solarbaby> Anyone using a Hauppauge 350 with TV out?  Thats something I wouldn't mind working for me
<MythbuntuGuest02> tried the restricted driver, and turned on svideo out which discolored the screen on both the monitor and svideo.  I then disabled it and my screen was fixed.
<tgm4883> what resolution?
<solarbaby> My next mythtvserver im going to buy everything on the top recommended list as far as hardware goes..  then again the next one will be ment to record HD
<tgm4883> keep in mind that the resolution for svideo maxes out at about 480i
<MythbuntuGuest02> hmm, not sure but it wasn't on the lowest.
<tgm4883> solarbaby, rumor has it you can only do HD if you digg it
<MythbuntuGuest02> I'll try to reinstall again.  I just finished burning the CD
<solarbaby> I really can't wait to see what XBMC does with their linux one thats in the works
<MythbuntuGuest02> i'll keep my resolution down
<solarbaby> Im not sure what digging it really means
<tgm4883> *gasp*
<tgm4883> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<MythbuntuGuest02> thanks for the help
<MythbuntuGuest02> brb
<tgm4883> np
<tgm4883> superm1, did you digg it?
<superm1> tgm4883, of course.
<tgm4883> superm1, what do you think about kicking puppies?  Good or bad?
<superm1> kicking puppies?
<superm1> huh?
<tgm4883> is it a good thing or bad thing
<superm1> um
<solarbaby> tgm4883: so I have to dig it on the website and then I will be able to upgrade to HD? hahah  I'll dig it anyways! haha
<superm1> generally bad?
<tgm4883> You heard it here first.  Not digging it = kicking puppies
<solarbaby> before I digg it with my email address, who owns this site?
<tgm4883> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<tgm4883> who owns digg.com?
<solarbaby> yeah
<tgm4883> um
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digg
<solarbaby> do they exist to use email adddress's for spam?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i dont think so
<tgm4883> superm1, comments ^^
<solarbaby> I'd like to digg it but I can't think of a better reason for them to exist
<superm1> solarbaby, i dont get any spam out of digg personally
<solarbaby> superm1: sounds good
<solarbaby> superm1: I trust you
<solarbaby> superm1: hehe
<tgm4883> hmm, maybe i should get superm1 to spam the digg it message
<solarbaby> tgm4883: superm1 could tell me pigs have wings in the next version, and i'd believe him
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> I don't know how this top secret specs get out
<solarbaby> heh
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-23
<tazgodx> pigs will have wings in the next version?
<tazgodx> you have no idea what thats gonna do for my love life!
<tgm4883_laptop> woohoo, we've been made popular
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<pdragon> \o/
<tazgodx> someone going to answer that last guys question on there about the live cd?
<tazgodx> 95 diggs...wow
<MythbuntuGuest29> hello
<MythbuntuGuest29> anyone home?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> little crysis right now
<tgm4883_laptop> whats up
<tafkaz> hm....what is the root-password....doesnt take the sudo passwort !
<tgm4883_laptop> it should be whatever you sent for the first user
<tafkaz> no its not...
<redsix> if i wanted to upgrade or reinstall Mythbuntu and keep my recorded programs, what part of the db do i need to export, just the recorded table?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok give us a minute, we have to deal with something
<tafkaz> no prob....seen your website has some probs
<redsix> I tried the entire db, but that caused some issues, although my recorded shows were there, it broke som eother functions...
<redsix> would just the recorded table work?
<redsix> ?
<superm1> tafkaz, okay no root password on ubuntu distros
<superm1> use sudo
<tafkaz> superm1, i know...
<tafkaz> the problem was that the keyboard at in xfce is still us
<tafkaz> which is odd cause in the terminal it is right....german
<tafkaz> so whenever i typed in the users sudo password i mispelled it without knowing that
<tafkaz> but...now that i found out i can go on configuring ! ;-)
<redsix> hi superm1
<superm1> tafkaz, that's really odd
<superm1> i'm surprised laga didn't catch it
<superm1> hi redsix
<tafkaz> well....just in case your planning to release some bug fix...:-)
<superm1> frink_, your box is holding up it would appear :)
<superm1> tafkaz, can you file a bug after things calm down?
<tafkaz> well later yes....
<tafkaz> but now we re all busy arent we ? :-)
<redsix> superm1, if i wanted to reload then restore my recordings, do i need the entire db or just the recorded table?
<superm1> redsix, well that depends on if you want old recording lists too
 * directhex needs to magic an extra 500 words from somewhere for his article
<redsix> nom just whats on the 2nd hd as recorded shows
<redsix> superm1, what does old recordoing lists provide? re-record info?
<tazgodx> can't you just copy over the actuall recorded shows, and not mess with the DB?
<superm1> redsix, yeah
<redsix> dont reallt need that, it will just re-record some stuff right?
<redsix> superm1, you ever used knoppmyth?
<superm1> redsix, i tried to install it in a vm once
<superm1> but it never worked
<redsix> superm1, was curious if adding the restart and shutdown menu items to mythbuntu would be hard, like in a "Power" menu item as options
<superm1> redsix, its one of our specs for hardy
<superm1> just wasn't addressed for 7.10
<redsix> sweet
<pdragon> definitely like the new mythbuntu theme. thanks to whoever did that up :)
<superm1> pdragon, juski did :)
<superm1> its based off his old "free" blootube
<redsix> superm1, do you know if there are any plans for ReplayTV support?
<superm1> redsix, not that i know of right now
<superm1> if you want to write a spec for it though
<superm1> go for it
<superm1> $spec
<superm1> http://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec
<pdragon> mythbot on vacation?
<superm1> pdragon, mythbot never seems to stay alive
 * superm1 glares at therethinker 
<redsix> superm1, i just reinstalled and now it seems like the backend isn;t starting automatically, any clues?
<superm1> redsix, check /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> likely permissions
<tazgodx> what key changes what tuner i am curently watching?
<directhex> Y i think
<tazgodx> ty
<tazgodx> im having a weird problem here, not sure whats to blame for it either
<tazgodx> but when i watch TV with a PIP and switch, the screen i was watching rewinds all the way to the beginning where i started watching it
<tazgodx> of course you could blame this on my ever dieing HDD and ill believe it :)
<tgm4883> PIP works?
 * tgm4883 hasn't tried it in ages
<tazgodx> well it works in the sense that i can watch another screen. jsut switching between during commercials is useless
<tgm4883> what are these commercials you speak of?
<tgm4883> :)
<tazgodx> you know those annoying things you are forced to watch durring live tv....
<tgm4883> live tv, im drawing a blank
<tazgodx> haha
<tazgodx> do you seriously not watch live tv?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> no point :)
<superm1> wha?
<superm1> live tv?
<superm1> eh?
<tazgodx> live sporting events
<superm1> i dont watch sports personally
<superm1> so no
<tazgodx> sports is not the same recorded
<tgm4883> sports is way better recorded
<tazgodx> well im watching chuck, and trying to switch to Monday night football during the commercials, but everytime i switch my PIP it goes all the way back to the beginning of chuck
<tgm4883> hmm
<tazgodx> no way, if i waited to watch sports they would be spoiled for me. my friends would ruin everything
<tgm4883> tazgodx, thats why you only wait about 45 minutes
<tgm4883> then start watching
<tazgodx> and chuck and heroes, my friend watches, and sends me texts wanting to discuss parts with me
<tazgodx> during the show, so if i don't watch it live, that is also spoiled for me
<tgm4883> heh, I haven't tried PIP since MajorIdiot told me it didn't work
<tgm4883> at that was at the begining of feisty
<tgm4883> s/at/and
<tazgodx> well, besides that one problem, it looks like it works for me
<tgm4883> i've seeded 7GB in an hour
<tgm4883> sweet
<tazgodx> my u/l speed SUCKS i couldn't do that
<tgm4883> now if i could just find a good benchmark for my Hard drive
<tgm4883> i'm using my school's connection
<tgm4883> I had to remote desktop in to do that
<tazgodx> i want to get a better connection to do that
<tgm4883> foxbuntu!!!
<tgm4883> did you digg it?
<tgm4883> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 yes I did
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> it's hard to tell
<foxbuntu> I see your back to being the Digg slut tonight
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> not anymore
<tgm4883> just to you
<tgm4883> no need to :)
<foxbuntu> holy crap
<tgm4883> :)
<foxbuntu> is our server dead yet?
<foxbuntu> thats awesome
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> our server is holding up very well
<tgm4883> except for a small hiccup
<tgm4883> that was our own fault
<foxbuntu> want to know something really awesome?
<tgm4883> whats that?
<foxbuntu> I am like weeks away from filling my papers of Incoroporation
<tgm4883> sweet
<foxbuntu> and we are going to smash our traffic records tonight
<foxbuntu> 1991 right now
<tgm4883> already beat some
<foxbuntu> wild stuff
<tgm4883> i think we beat the ISO d/l before we hit popular on digg
<foxbuntu> and hopefully tonight my stupid truck will be fixed
<foxbuntu> so its been a great day
<foxbuntu> wow almost a 50% dl rate today
<foxbuntu> thats impressive
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> torrents are running great too
<foxbuntu> wow
<tgm4883> arg we still don't have updated stats for most things :(
<tgm4883> only through 4:00 CST
<tgm4883> CST?
<foxbuntu> Central Std Time
<tgm4883> is that what is short for Central Time?
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Wanted to be sure
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> it think its that becuase I setup the acct
<foxbuntu>  55,411 total visiting since 9/10
<foxbuntu> 222,203 page views
<tgm4883> 200 more diggs to make the top 10 in tech
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> and its only been there like 8 hours
<foxbuntu> tgm4883...uh you may want to look at the updated visitor numbers
<foxbuntu> it just updated
<tgm4883> I just saw that
 * tgm4883 jaw drops
<foxbuntu> we destroyed the records
 * foxbuntu drools
<tgm4883> look at the d/l
<foxbuntu> mine hasn't updated
<foxbuntu> 961
<foxbuntu> still...holy crap
<foxbuntu> almost 6000 visitor tonight alone
<foxbuntu> thats insane
<foxbuntu> and we added 6 countries
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, join -dev
<tgm4883> we're looking over it in there
<stevetv> hello :) ... has something clever happened to the mythbuntu website and the forum?
<tgm4883> like what?
<superm1> stevetv, clever?
<stevetv> err.. well tgm i noticed you updated the mythbuntu page.. now it doesnt seem to fit on one page.. like the support button is on a different line.
<tgm4883> if you're talking about the sweet new look then yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> looks alright to me
<superm1> depends on the font that you have set for your web browser
<tgm4883> whats clever about the forums?
<stevetv> and the forum seems way different.. wish i could post a frame grab.  but there is a whole bunch of blue hyperlinks on the top of each page
<stevetv> maybe its just me.. cause the mythtv wiki seems screwy also..
<tgm4883> i wish you could too
<tgm4883> because nothing was changed on the forum
<tgm4883> does www.ubuntuforums.org look the same
<stevetv> its looks the same as the mythbuntu forum yes.. different to what it used to yes.. it must be my isp .. maybe theyre caching things differnet..
<superm1> http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshoter9.png
<superm1> that is how they look for me
<tgm4883> must be the sweetness of mythbuntu release
<tgm4883> Mythbuntu - too powerful for the internet
<tgm4883> only 223 people online right now
<stevetv> lol.. well its very different for me.. must be my isp.  the bastards..
<superm1> tgm4883, remember everything on the website is 15 minutes delayed now
<superm1> due to caching
<superm1> stevetv, try restarting your web browser?
<stevetv> wait.. ill upload a screen shot.. just to applore that im not retarded..
<stevetv> yup... done that.. i think ive got isp issues somehow
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<stevetv> naa... im not clever enough to upload a screenshot.  im sure its just my isp..
<stevetv> its not important anyway.. sorry to bother
<stevetv> ha .. works a treat using ms explorer.. my firefox settings must be screwy.
<stevetv> anyway.. tgm / superm1 .. im working on a script to automagically setup xmltv for australian users
<superm1> stevetv, cool!
<superm1> stevetv, that's be a great thing to include for 8.04 and put on the forums for people to use on 7.10
<stevetv> i can write.. pretty much.. the script to run as a post install executable..
<superm1> stevetv, what language?
<stevetv> it just needs polishing.. but ill post it on the forum once its reasonable.. im not much of a programer
<stevetv> its python
<superm1> stevetv, well if you abstract it well enough, perhaps it can grow into a generalized script
<superm1> for people to use
<superm1> and then eventually add on pyGTK gui to possibly
<stevetv> yes that was my hope
<stevetv> im not entirely sure.. possibly it could be improved to apply to other tv_grab_xx as well ..
<superm1> yeah it can then become *the way* to setup xmltv :)
<stevetv> lol...
<stevetv> actually.. i won't bother asking you guys much.. the forums a good place for it so someone better than i can polish it up
<superm1> stevetv, well if we rowl up some more python guys this friday
<superm1> that can be something they might want to take up
<superm1> can you right a spec for it?
<superm1> *write
<stevetv> yeah .. im just about to get on a plane do fly to brisbane tho.  I'm away till next wednesday.
<stevetv> I'm just post what i have on the forum next week ... i used it already.. it works fine.. ill leave it to someone with more than my over so slight skill to make it more user friendly
<superm1> stevetv, okay sounds good
<stevetv> currently.. each user will need to modify the script to reprent their location of the .xmltv file .. so mine is /home/steve/.mythtv/"$SOURCENAME'.xmltv .. i can't figure out a way to automate that .. but im sure it's possible
<stevetv> anyway... i wont waste your time.. have fun.  im on holidays as of now so i don't care about anything.. enjoy
<tritium> superm1: how was your test today?
<superm1> tritium, less than optimal actually.
<tritium> oh, sorry to hear that.  How about your interview?  Or is that later this week?
<superm1> tritium, that went pretty good.
<tritium> Great!
<tritium> The mythbuntu intsallation went very well for me with the alt key allowing me to re-position the ubiquity windows :)
<superm1> tritium, there was a bug filed today about making ubiquity work on low res displays
<superm1> so hopefully that ends up happening
<superm1> so you dont need to do things like that
<tritium> cool, did you file that?
<superm1> but great that it worked
<tritium> Yeah, thanks again :)
<superm1> no someone else did.  i get all the ubiquity bug mail
<superm1> so i saw it fly by
<tritium> cool
<superm1> bug 155107
<superm1> if you want to subscribe to it
 * superm1 kicks ubotu 
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/155107
<tritium> Thanks!
<tritium> Only annoyance now is the slight overscan problem I have.
<superm1> that can be adjusted in nvidia-settings in mcc
<tritium> And I still need to enable XvMC
<tritium> I'll work on that, but I've been unable to correct it to date.
<superm1> hm
<tritium> I'm thinking about installing the mail server task on the box...
<superm1> tritium, i like that as an idea
<superm1> like something that can email you when things go astray?
<tritium> That's one idea, but mainly because all of my current email accounts are either forward-only, or webmail-only accounts.
<tritium> I want to run my own server so I can use a mail client like evolution.
<superm1> ah yeah
<tritium> I have dyndns, so I believe I can do it.
<DrtyVicar> hello? can anyone paste the MD5?  I was able to download the ISO but cant get the md5 to verify it.
<DrtyVicar> sorry, the md5 for mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso
<MitoTranin> the md5 files should be posted on the website
<DrtyVicar> is a download link for some reason & apparently it's now swamped...
<DrtyVicar> yes it SHOULD be posted as text...
<MitoTranin> http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso.md5sum
<MitoTranin> it's impossible to be swamped... there's a pool of almost a dozen mirrors
<DrtyVicar> did you bother to click on that? I get a blank tab & no test or download... still...
<MitoTranin> anyways, here's the text of the md5 file that I got when I clicked the link I just posted...
<MitoTranin> 4608c04122a65d828c3417f330e3eee0  mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso
<MitoTranin> yes I actually gave you the link, then clicked on it
<MitoTranin> can you tell me what mirror you're getting those errors from?
<DrtyVicar> wierd I get nothing...   been like that since 9:30
<MitoTranin> what mirror is it trying?
<MitoTranin> when you click on the link, what is the location it tries to grab it from?
<DrtyVicar> I cant tell. i just a blank tab with the address of http://www.mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso.md5sum
<DrtyVicar> It might be this stupid windows machine...
<MitoTranin> can you do a shift+refresh of the main download page, and then try again?
<DrtyVicar> sure  brb
 * MitoTranin is using a windows machine, using firefox
<DrtyVicar> me too but this one is ready for reinstallation...
<tgm4883> DrtyVicar, where are you located?
<DrtyVicar> chicago
<tgm4883> do you happen to know which mirror it was trying to d/l from?
<DrtyVicar> ok I tried that IE too and disabling my firewall to boot no joy
<DrtyVicar> how could i tell?
<tgm4883> it would be in the address bar
<tgm4883> looks something like this
<tgm4883> http://us-az.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso.md5sum
<tgm4883> it would be the
<tgm4883> us-az part
<DrtyVicar> http://www.mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso.md5sum is all it says
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and a little download box doesn't pop up?
<DrtyVicar> it's opening in a new tab  no no box,
<DrtyVicar> i got the ISO ok
<DrtyVicar> i should probally reboot & try again
<DrtyVicar> this pos if getting pretty flaky
<DrtyVicar> if = is
<tgm4883> ok, let me know if it persists
<tgm4883> I can't get it to duplicate here
<DrtyVicar> good news is that the md5 is a match, Thanks!
<tritium> I'll be darned if I can't get vnc or a remote myth frontend to work!
<MitoTranin> tritium: did you static the IP after enabling those options?
<tritium> MitoTranin: yes
<DrtyVicar> thaks 4 the help! I have to go play now <grins>
<MitoTranin> it's a bug that I found, and reported, that if you static the IP after making those options, then they no longer work
<tritium> MitoTranin: did you find a work-around?
<MitoTranin> I had to do a reformat anyways for a different reason, so I didn't really work on it too much
<MitoTranin> and when I reformatted, the first thing I did was static the IP
<MitoTranin> then after that, I enabled the others, and it worked like a charm
<MitoTranin> as for the vnc I would suggest just disabling it and then re-enabling it
<tritium> Shoot, I'm too far along to reinstall.
<tritium> Did you try disabling/enabling in MCC?
<MitoTranin> I did, and it didn't work, but there were many other problems that I was having that could have had effect
<MitoTranin> that, and it was the beta, not release
<MitoTranin> so bugs have been fixed, etc
<tritium> I'm working with the reelase.
<MitoTranin> so I would definitely try it
<tritium> release*
<tritium> I guess I will.
<tritium> Disabling the MySQL service seems to have hung on "Configuring MySQL tweaks"...
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: any ideas?
<superm1> tritium, hm that's not good.
<superm1> tritium, did apport catch it?
<superm1> or is it just sitting there
<tritium> superm1: apport?
<superm1> crash reporting service
<tritium> I Ctrl-Ced it.  Now I can't re-enable MySQL
<tritium> No, it didn't.
<superm1> tritium, can you launch it from a command line?
<tritium> MCC?  yes
<superm1> /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> like that
<superm1> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> actually
<tritium> one sec...
<superm1> hopefully catch a backtrace
<tritium> okay
<tritium> MySQL Server Information is all greyed out now on the MythTV Configuration tab.
<superm1> is it still a master backend role?
<superm1> oh not there.
<superm1> the services tab
<tritium> Primary Backend yes
<tritium> MySQL Service is greyed out on that tab.
<superm1> well that's really odd.
<tritium> Can't do anything to that control.
<superm1> can you check and make sure that mysql-server is still installed?
<superm1> i wonder what you did to get it into this weird state
<tritium> No, I saw it being uninstalled when I disabled it.
<tritium> Just like vnc-server was uninstalled when I disabled that.
<tritium> mysql-server-5.0 is installed
<superm1> but not mysql-server
<superm1> install mysql-server
<tritium> but not mysql-server
<superm1> what did you disable to cause it to be removed?
<tritium> MySQL Service on the System Services tab
<superm1> wow that's very odd
<tritium> I thought so too, as was the removal of the vnc server package on disabling that.
<superm1> well you probably should have just "reconfigured" it
<superm1> not disabled it
<tritium> Okay, had to quit/restart MCC, but it's there now.
<tritium> reconfiguring didn't work, though
<tritium> Still can't VNC to box.
<superm1> it didn't?
<superm1> Hm.
<tritium> nope
<superm1> you restarted X
<superm1> after reconfiguring it?
<tritium> No
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well that's it
<tritium> Didn't know to.
<superm1> it starts the vnc server as an X module
<tritium> I see.
<superm1> i guess that needs to be indicated
<tritium> So, "MySQL Server Information" is still grayed out.
<superm1> can you file a bug against MCC that a message telling you to restart needs to be put in place for multiple areas
<tritium> What other areas?
<superm1> well there are other similar situations
<tritium> I can, but I'm only aware of the vnc case.
<superm1> i anticipate
<superm1> like changing autologin
<superm1> or the autologin user
<tritium> Okay.  Now, should the mysql info be greyed out on the mythtv config tab?
<superm1> is mythtv-database installed still?
<tritium> yes
<superm1> woah yuck i just tested that on my system.  that is bad that you can remove the mysql server so easily
<superm1> wow.
<tritium> How did you test?
<superm1> installed a master backend role
<superm1> and then enabled the mysql service
<superm1> can you file a bug about that too actually?
<superm1> that disabling "MySQL service shouldn't remove mysql-server"
<tritium> yes
<superm1> now the thing is after changing that setting, it doesn't restart mysqld
<superm1> so it odesnt take effect until you restart mysql or restart the comp
<superm1> which is probably why it seemed like it wasn't working
<superm1> (Another item that needs to be addressed)
<tritium> I've tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database", which failed the first time.
<tritium> I then "sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart", and then retried the above, which appeared to work.
<tritium> still greyed out in mcc, though
<superm1> well the only code that ungreys that checks to make sure "mysql-server" and "mythtv-database"
<superm1> are installed
<superm1> note that's mysql-server
<superm1> not mysql-server-5.0
<tritium> (which I reinstalled)
<superm1> Hm
<tritium> ii  mysql-server                               5.0.45-1ubuntu3                      MySQL database server (meta package dependin
<tritium> ii  mysql-server-5.0                           5.0.45-1ubuntu3                      MySQL database server binaries
<superm1> okay
<superm1> what aobut this
<superm1> are you missing a file /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf?
<tritium> nope
<tritium> [mysqld]
<tritium> bind-address=0.0.0.0
<tritium> and I just checked -- mythweb tells me database access denied
<superm1> wow. how did things get so broke?
<tritium> simply by disabling MySQL server.
<tritium> Nothing more.
<superm1> that's crazyness :)
<tritium> And I did that because mythfrontend wasn't working (both from ubuntu-desktop install, and mythbuntu livecd)
<MitoTranin> superm1: now that he mentions all this, this happened to me to with the beta
<superm1> because mysqld hadn't been restarted
<MitoTranin> and I reported it etc
<superm1> MitoTranin, you reported this exact issue?
<MitoTranin> yes
<superm1> i thought we had resolved issues you reported
<superm1> lets see
<superm1> MitoTranin, do you have a bug number?
<tritium> MitoTranin mentioned these problems occur if you change your IP to static after install.
<MitoTranin> it all was caused when I changed my IP from dhcp to static after enabling such things
<superm1> well because mysqld needs to be restarted
<tritium> because of my overscan, I couldn't even see the network-manager applet, so I didn't think to config network at that time
<MitoTranin> vnc didn't work, and I couldn't get anything remote (such as remote frontend or mythweb) to work
<tritium> mythweb had worked prior to this mess
<MitoTranin> but mythweb worked fine when browsed by the local machine
<MitoTranin> superm1: I'll look to see if I can find the bug number
<tritium> check your launchpad page, MitoTranin ?
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/%7Emito-im/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option
<superm1> =any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=
<superm1> MitoTranin, that shows all the bugs you had reported
<MitoTranin> hmm...
<MitoTranin> you know, I remember now
<MitoTranin> I went to put this bug report in, then talked about it in the chan first, and ended up reporting bug 150389
<tritium> MitoTranin: so, you have to set the IP static while running the LiveCD before you launch the installer?
<MitoTranin> as the solution, but it didn't say the reason...
<MitoTranin> silly/stupid me
<MitoTranin> but we did talk about it in the channel a lot
<MitoTranin> tritium: no, I installed the system, rebooted into the main system, and then the first thing I did was exit the frontend that auto-started up and then staticed the IP
<MitoTranin> rebooted, then continued from there
<MitoTranin> (well, that's what I ended up having to do to solve the issue)
<tritium> But you setup mysql root password, etc. during install
<MitoTranin> yes
 * tritium thinks this calls for a reinstall
<MitoTranin> tritium: sorry, if I had remembered that this was the result of disabling it, I really would have tried to stop you from doing it :)
<superm1> well i knew if there was anything that would screw up with release it would be something mysql server related.
<MitoTranin> but I didn't remember that this was the result of that
<tritium> MitoTranin: :)
<tritium> superm1: do you want me to create an account for you on my machine to do some detective work?
<MitoTranin> superm1: that's why I made that bug/suggestion about the static IP though, as an avoidance of this
<superm1> tritium, MitoTranin well please get all this into bugs :)
<tritium> Or shall I reinstall?
<superm1> tritium, actually yeah can you do that quickly
<tritium> one sec
<superm1> i'd like to poke really quick
<MitoTranin> I'll report the bug now
<superm1> MitoTranin, unfortunately setting up static before hand is a bit troublesome to put into the installer :(
<superm1> thanks guys :)
<MitoTranin> tritium: I just remembered
<tritium> MitoTranin: what?
<MitoTranin> or rather, though
<MitoTranin> thought
<MitoTranin> when I installed, I did the typical install
<MitoTranin> I didn't do advanced
<MitoTranin> so when you asked about the mysql password, I don't know the answer really
<MitoTranin> but I would not enable the remote front-end option until after you setup the static IP
<tritium> ah okay
<tritium> I did advanced
<tritium> Thanks, MitoTranin, superm1
<tritium> MitoTranin: so you got mythfrontend to work finally?
<tritium> and vnc?
<superm1> tritium, after you restart X hopefully VNC should be good now
<MitoTranin> !bug 156087
<superm1> MitoTranin, ubotu broke somehow
<tritium> superm1: That would be cool.  I'll try that.
<superm1> and so did mythbot
<MitoTranin> ouch
<MitoTranin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/156087
<tritium> frontend still not working, though
<MitoTranin> tritium: I got it working via a reinstall.... :(
<superm1> MitoTranin, could you actually link that to a separate bug?
<superm1> i'm pretty sure that will get overlooked and forgotten there
<superm1> given that static ip addy's will be a tough problem to solve
<Mersault|Home> so superm1, how much has changed in mythbuntu since the last time I tried it?
<superm1> Mersault|Home, when's last you tried it?
<Mersault|Home> RC2
<MitoTranin> superm1: so you want them listed as two separate bugs then?
<superm1> Mersault|Home, we had an RC2?
<MitoTranin> lol
<superm1> i thought we only had a RC
<tritium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230/ <--mythfrontend error from CLI
<MitoTranin> that was my first thought :)
<superm1> MitoTranin, yeah sep bugs if you can
<Mersault|Home> ah, then that would have been it
<superm1> Mersault|Home, bug fixes in the installer and a new default theme
<Mersault|Home> excellent. I ran into some weird problems with the installer last time
<MitoTranin> tritium: try installing mysql-server via apt-get and command line
<superm1> tritium, did you reset the normal mythtv mysql password somehow?
<tritium> MitoTranin: it's installed
<MitoTranin> but I did get it so that mythfrontend did work after screwing it up like that
<MitoTranin> yes, but try it again
<superm1> tritium, oh
<tritium> superm1: it's definitely not what I setup during install.  It's totally random, but I've copied that
<superm1> rm ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<tritium> ah...
<tritium> no, that has the right password
<superm1> yeah the systemwide /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt is what you should be using
<superm1> that has the right password?
<tritium> yes
<tritium> DBHostName=localhost
<tritium> DBUserName=mythtv
<tritium> DBName=mythconverg
<tritium> DBPassword=wFI2Kyjt
<superm1> can you try to connect to mysql manually with it?
<superm1> oh wait
<tritium> DBHostName=192.168.1.100
<tritium> DBUserName=mythtv
<tritium> DBPassword=wFI2Kyjt
<tritium> DBName=mythconverg
<tritium> DBType=QMYSQL3
<superm1> i see three different hostnames here
<superm1> localhost
<superm1> 1.100
<superm1> 1.2
<superm1> what is it supposed to be?
<tritium> first paste is from the backend
<tritium> second paste is from the laptop
<tritium> backend is at 192.168.1.100
<tritium> laptop is 192.168.1.2
<superm1> where is that pastebin from then?
<tritium> running "mythfrontend" from CLI on laptop
<superm1> tritium, launch MCC on the laptop
<superm1> and on the mythtv configuration tab
<superm1> double check the info there
<superm1> and hit the test mysql button
<tritium> I don't have MCC on laptop.  I installed mythtv-frontend
<MitoTranin> superm1: how do I make the bug reports related?
<MitoTranin> ie: I just submitted the 2nd, but how do I link them?
<superm1> MitoTranin, just add a comment between in them
<superm1> with a link to the other one
<MitoTranin> ah, np
<superm1> tritium, that pastebin you posted showed it trying to connect to mysql on the laptop
<superm1> which won't work
<tritium> superm1: but when I tried the livecd, it never worked
<superm1> it needs to connect to 192.168.1.100
<tritium> I think that's the server rejecting the request from 192.168.1.2
<superm1> okay lets start from the backend and work forward
<MitoTranin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/156089
<superm1> do a netstat -ant | grep 3306
<superm1> on the backend
<superm1> make sure its listening on all ports
<tritium> Shall I pastebin the output?
<superm1> tritium, sure
<tritium> I see ports 41035 through 41048 listed for 192.168.1.2
<MitoTranin> superm1: interesting non-related problem that might be a bug
<superm1> how come people find bugs *after* release. :(
<superm1> what's that MitoTranin ?
<tritium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1232/
<MitoTranin> do you remember my problem with not being able to delete my recordings etc when they are stored on my network share?
<superm1> tritium, okay so its listening on the correct ports
<superm1> tritium, next thing
<tritium> good...
<superm1> try to connect from the backend via command line
<superm1> mysql -umythtv -p
<MitoTranin> superm1: I have had this problem since I got my tuner to work, which was around rc, but I hadn't narrowed it down yet enough to file a bug
<superm1> and then type your password thats in mysql.txt
<tritium> from which machien?
<superm1> MitoTranin, no i dont recall that problem
<tritium> machine*
<superm1> tritium, from the backend
<superm1> want to isolate the issue
<MitoTranin> superm1: ok, well I was initially having problems with my backend not starting due to the nfslockfile.lock file not being removed when the backend stopped
<tritium> no worky
<tritium> (access denied, blah blah)
<MitoTranin> so to get the backend to run again I would have to remove the file manually, then restart the backend
<superm1> tritium, okay then i suspect your backend isn't working either.
<superm1> tritium, in terms of mythbackend process
<MitoTranin> then I found these messages in the backend log:
<MitoTranin> 2007-10-22 06:26:08.280 Error deleting '/data/mythtv/recordings/1010_20071017001445.nuv' could not open
<MitoTranin>                         eno: Permission denied (13)
<MitoTranin> 2007-10-22 06:26:08.284 Delete Error '/data/mythtv/recordings/1010_20071017001445.nuv'
<MitoTranin>                         eno: Permission denied (13)
<MitoTranin> 2007-10-22 06:26:08.285 Error deleting file: /data/mythtv/recordings/1010_20071017001445.nuv. Keeping metadata in database.
<superm1> tritium, can you dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and make sure you put in the correct root password
<superm1> when it asks you for it
<MitoTranin> So, I then su'd to the mythtv user and he can remove the files without problems etc
<tritium> which is that random string from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<superm1> MitoTranin, it sounds like the mythtv backend process doesn't have write access
<superm1> tritium, no
<MitoTranin> very odd
<superm1> tritium, that's whatever you set when you first installed
<superm1> in the advanced install
<tritium> I'll try
<MitoTranin> well, the mythtv user can remove without problems...
<tritium> done
<superm1> tritium, okay well try again now
<MitoTranin> just now I manually started the backend process via console (where before I would always use the init.d/rc.d scripts)
<tritium> no luck
<MitoTranin> and now it works perfectly when deleting them
<MitoTranin> so I checked again what the difference was...
<MitoTranin> the only difference is that when root deletes the file, it just deletes it.  when the mythtv user deletes the file, it asks if I'm sure
<superm1> tritium, okay one more idea here.  dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common.  set all the stuff that is in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> and then dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database one last time
<MitoTranin> superm1: this is the result of the delete commands when used as the mythtv user:
<MitoTranin> $ rm deleteme
<MitoTranin> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `deleteme'? y
<superm1> it will reset the password to the info that it gets from when you set mythtv-common
<superm1> MitoTranin, that's normal for any user
<tritium> okay
<superm1> MitoTranin, how did you login as the mythtv user?
<MitoTranin> fstab
<MitoTranin> well...
<superm1> MitoTranin, well you can't login as the mythtv user that way
<MitoTranin> just then I did a sudo su to get a root console
<MitoTranin> and then I did a su mythtv
<MitoTranin> to get a mythtv console
<superm1> okay
<tritium> I'm in...
<superm1> tritium, okay that worked?
<tritium> yes
<superm1> tritium, okay phew
<tritium> Thanks :)
<superm1> that was way more hectic than it should have been
<tritium> I'm sorry.
<tritium> cool, frontend works too :)
<tritium> thanks, superm1
<superm1> tritium, no prob
<superm1> tritium, but was this all from just disabling mysql-server?
<superm1> or were you fsck'ing with passwords and stuff before?
<tritium> Yes, superm1.  Without a doubt.
<tritium> Nope.
<superm1> my gosh
<superm1> that's really bad.
<tritium> And remember, I disabled it because none of these remote services were working.
<MitoTranin> all due to setting a static IP
<tritium> Now, I'm trying to recall which bugs I have to file...
<MitoTranin> which is something that all primary-backends should have
<tritium> 1) vnc reconfigure needs to notify to restart X session
<superm1> mysql-server being remove MitoTranin made
<tritium> okay
<superm1> but mysql-server needs to be restarted when that happens either way
<MitoTranin> superm1: so, about the files being removed...
<tritium> anything else for me to report?  mythweb and frontend breakage appear related to mysql-server being removed, yes?
<MitoTranin> the permisions before were set as -rwxrw-rw-
<MitoTranin> but that wasn't working, so I changed some options and they were then -rwxrwxr-x
<tritium> ah, mythweb access denied again..
<tritium> dpkg-reconfigure appears to have fixed...
<tritium> now, why was that necessary?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Hit me with pm if you are around.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I will have those bits for you, but I would like you to have the final cluster of tones and such for approval etc.
<superm1> tritium, hopefully you dont have to do that once again
<superm1> but please file a bug against mcc for mythweb reconfigure not working as well
<superm1> MitoTranin, this all seems rather odd
<MitoTranin> superm1: yes... I know.... which is why I hadn't filed a bug report yet, since it's so odd that it might not actually be a bug
<tritium> superm1: okay, I hope I can keep all the cause/effect straight in all of this...
<MitoTranin> my network storage is on a debian system that I'm using as a NAS
<MitoTranin> via a samba share
<superm1> tritium, yeah a lot of the cause and effect here are related but i suspect that they were not directly from the removal of mysql-server
<superm1> but rather steps done after that
<MitoTranin> the samba share right now is set to assign the file and directory mode 777 to all new files and directories
<superm1> to try to to resolve $things
<MitoTranin> it used to be set to assign all files and directories to the nobody group too, but since that wasn't working, I removed that
<tritium> perhaps, although there wasn't much that I did before you came around and helped
<superm1> tritium, well its the stuff after i came and helped here
<superm1> that mixed around things
<tritium> ah
<superm1> particularly the dpkg-reconfigure's
<MitoTranin> it is also set to be "read/write to all known users"
<superm1> MitoTranin, what is it mounted using?
<superm1> smbfs?
<MitoTranin> cifs
<MitoTranin> smbfs gives mounting errors
<MitoTranin> well, not errors, but it doesn't actually mount properly on boot
<MitoTranin> fstab entry is:  //192.168.200.15/risk /data/nas-mounts/risk cifs username=tvmyth,password=mythtv 0 0
<MitoTranin> if I change the cifs to smbfs, it works fine if I mount manually via mount -a
<MitoTranin> but during bootup it locks those dirs and any program that tries to access them
<superm1> i'm really not sure
<MitoTranin> but the cifs works fine
<MitoTranin> as far as the share goes (it always mounts without problems, etc)
<MitoTranin> and it is mounting properly
<MitoTranin> and all users, including the mythtv user, can delete the files via the share
<MitoTranin> and they can write the files there
<MitoTranin> but when the backend is started via the init.d script, it gives the cannot delete error
<MitoTranin> I have it started via a root console and they are deleting perfectly fine
<tritium> I'll be back...
<superm1> MitoTranin,
<superm1> do you perhaps need a 'user' parameter
<superm1> in that mount command
<MitoTranin> I don't know why I would... it works properly, as far as all the files being accessible etc
<MitoTranin> recordings are being made properly etc
<MitoTranin> I can touch new files
<MitoTranin> all while su'd into the mythtv user even
<tritium> Cool, VNC works now, as you said it would, superm1 :)
<superm1> :)
<superm1> tritium, did you not activate it during ubiquity?
<superm1> or were things broken off ubiquity?
<rhpot1991> here is a question
<rhpot1991> I managed to screw up a recording playing around in edit mode
<rhpot1991> now I made a backup first, so I restored that
<rhpot1991> but my 30 second skips are all crazy, jumps 10 mins at one point, and then jumps all the way to the end again later
<rhpot1991> something in the db I need to clear out?
<tritium> superm1: I don't recall for sure, but I thought that I did.
<superm1> rhpot1991, just hit Q
<superm1> in edit mode
<superm1> to clear the edit points
<tritium> superm1: I think MitoTranin said it breaks if you change to a static IP post-install.
<rhpot1991> still doing it
<MitoTranin> tritium: no...
<tritium> no?
<MitoTranin> tritium: I got it to work by setting it to static in the post-install
<superm1> tritium, well that shouldn't be the case, just restart X after turning on static ip
<MitoTranin> BUT, it has to be the FIRST thing you do
<tritium> hmm
<rhpot1991> q removes them, but it doesn't seem to save it
<rhpot1991> cause if I go back in to edit again and hit z, they come back up
<superm1> well hit escape when you are done
<rhpot1991> ya did that
<MitoTranin> superm1: I really need to get to bed
<MitoTranin> I'll catch you later about this delete file oddity
<superm1> okay
<superm1> night mindframe
<superm1> or MitoTranin
<superm1> :)
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> :)
<MitoTranin> night
<tritium> Good night, MitoTranin.  Thanks again.
<tritium> Good night, superm1.  I'd best file those bugs tomorrow.  I need some sleep before work.
<superm1> tritium, okay great :)
<superm1> try to remember to do so, i know i'll forget about them otherwise
<tritium> Thanks again.  Have a good night.
<superm1> night
<tritium> I will.
<rhpot1991> got it fixed, had to use mythcommflag --rebuild
<jeezmos> just wondering ... how do people connect their pvr to the home TV box (I'm currently using uverse from att, but I think the same would be true of dishtv or any service that requires a set-top box)... is doing the ir-blaster the only way to do it?  or are there simpler ways?
<cann_> tgm4883_laptop: i can digg it \o/
<billf> How do I disable all of the baloon notices pop up, like "Software Updates Available" ?
<tritium> superm1: I'm accessing my mythbox from home.  Normally, when I go to http://my.server.example.com, I see two directories: apache2-default, and mythweb.  Now, mythweb doesn't show (even though the symlink is there in /var/ww), but if I go to http://my.server.example.com/mythweb, mythweb does load.  And after mythweb loads, refreshing http://my.server.example.com will them show the mythweb dir.
<tritium> Is this expected behavior?
<tritium> Is something hiding the mythweb dir from being viewed at the root level?
<tritium> I've not seen mythweb or apache2 act this way in past installatinos.
<tritium> installations*
<MitoTranin> are you sure that you weren't loading a cached root page previously?
<tgm4883> tritium, mythweb is hidden by default
<MitoTranin> tritium: don't forget to file those bug reports from last night into the mythbuntu bug tracker please!  :)
<MitoTranin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<MitoTranin> and on that note, I need to head out and actually do some work... later all
<tritium> MitoTranin: I will, after work
<tritium> tgm4883: that's a new feature?
<tritium> tgm4883: i.e., mythweb was not hidden by default in feisty
<tgm4883> tritium, true, it has to do with now using schedules direct
<tgm4883> afaik
<tritium> ah, I see.
<tritium> Thanks!
<tgm4883> because people will access it over the net
<tritium> Where is that setting made?  apache config file somewhere?
<tgm4883> SD doesn't want you to start hosting channel data
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> probably in the .htaccess for mythweb
<tritium> Thanks, tgm4883
<tritium> Glad it's not another bug :)
<tafkaz> hi
<tgm4883> hi
<tafkaz> mythbuntus install went pretty fine
<tafkaz> i only need some little answers...havin had myth running under gnome before....where dfo i put my gnomerc equivalent ?
<tafkaz> i need to start nvidiasettings
<tgm4883> you can start that from mythbuntu control center
<tafkaz> and i didnt get my lircrc to be read...
<tafkaz> hm....going there moment
<tafkaz> ok where can i set nvisia-settings to be loaded on startup ?
<tgm4883> wait, why would you want to load that on startup?
<tafkaz> /usr/bin/nvidia-settings -l
<tafkaz> to have my screen maximezed !
<tafkaz> that was the line i started in a .gnomerc file
<tafkaz> another one....how to start mythwelcome instead of mythfrontend at startup ?
<foxbuntu_> tafkaz, you need to make sure to setup your settings in niviia-settings for that user and the it will write a conf in the users ~./ to keep those settings
<tgm4883> your screen should be maximized from startup. nvidia-settings should be adjusting xorg.conf  to do so
<tafkaz> hm....well i wasnt very happy with the generated xorg.conf so i took my own working one....maybe i should look into that then
<tafkaz> hm cant find anything in the old xorg.conf that would load nvidia-setting's settings
<tgm4883> look at the differences in the screen section
<tafkaz> Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
<tafkaz> is that it ?
<foxbuntu_> tafkaz, no
<tafkaz> well...
<foxbuntu_> thats an app that selects the res based on probing info from the monitor
<tafkaz> there is no other line that would load settings
<tafkaz> actually my screen section is huge....
<tafkaz> and the old one is small
<tafkaz> but the picture is much beter now
<tafkaz> also i copied my working lircrc file into /home/user
<tafkaz> what else do i have to do to make it be the one ?
<tafkaz> i never worked with xfce....so i dont know
<tafkaz> hm...irw says connection refused
<tafkaz> ok....dont get my remote to work....have a perfect lircrc here...have the lircd.conf ond hardware.conf from my last installation....but i just dont get it to work like it used to
<tafkaz> i only have basic functions
<tafkaz> like up down aso
<tafkaz> m......this is odd....i actually like the whole idea of mythbuntu...but it all worked on ubuntu 7.04
<foxbuntu_> tafkaz, what remote are you using?
<tafkaz> haupauge nova-s
<foxbuntu_> what buttons are you having trouble with?
<tafkaz> plus
<tafkaz> actually i really only have some basic buttons...
<foxbuntu_> and which remote did you select in the Remote Setup?
<tafkaz> not even back worx
<tafkaz> i used all three haupauges
<tafkaz> but i do have a copy of my working lirc files...
<tafkaz> hardware.conf & lircd.conf
<foxbuntu_> I don't think that remote is currently supported by Lirc is why...and becasue of that I wasn't able to add support for it (I manage remote support)
<tafkaz> and i have a very long and individual lircrc
<tafkaz> it worked a week ago on 7.04
<tafkaz> perfectly
<foxbuntu_> with Mythbuntu?
<tafkaz> but now that you say it....
<tafkaz> no with ubuntu and your weekly builds....
<tafkaz> but now it comes to my mind, that i built my own lirc then or found some other lirc.deb somewhere
<tafkaz> because it worx with the latest version of lirc
<foxbuntu_> we only support what upstream Lirc does...however alot of unsupported remotes can be configured to be used with Lirc, just not via our remote config system
<tafkaz> do you know some deb ?
<foxbuntu_> no
<tafkaz> damn
<superm1_> Daviey: fglrx 8.42.3 was released
<superm1_> Daviey, have fun with it :)
<tafkaz> i will try and build my lirc from cvs...
<tafkaz> you need to have the Linux kernel source installed for this driver
<tafkaz> but it is installed
<tafkaz> linux-source and linux-headers
<tafkaz> argh
<tafkaz> what kernel-src could configure mean....
<tafkaz> i mean...i need lirc...a newer version...and i am willing to build it !
<tafkaz> it is tared ???
<foxbuntu_> $theend
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "theend", sorry.
<foxbuntu_> $wiki
<mythbot> MythTV -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<directhex> $theend is the beginning is the end
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<directhex> aw poot. mythbot's much less fun than dpkg
<therethinker> :P
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: LjL wants you to know: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<therethinker> Oh crap
<directhex> yeah, #ubuntu-ops meaning the main ops channel
<therethinker> Well, no
<therethinker> I'm thinking that phenny might be in a conversation w/ ubotu :P
<directhex> it;'s still smelly, and less fun than dpkg!
<tgm4883> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<tgm4883> muahahhaha
<tgm4883> $mbot
<mythbot> What is thy bidding, my master?
<tgm4883> $release
<mythbot> The current version of Mythbuntu is 7.10.  It was released on Monday, Oct 22, 2007.   For more info go to http://www.mythbuntu.org/7.10/release
<foxbuntu_> $poke tgm4883
<mythbot> /me stabs tgm4883 violently with a rusty spoon
<therethinker> "{
<therethinker> I mean :P
 * directhex wonders how badly his latest article will be taken by the assorted distro communities
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> $poke me
<mythbot> /me stabs me violently with a rusty spoon
<directhex> /me is a common irc client convention, your bot probably needs to send the proper ACTION command
<therethinker> sure
<therethinker> I noticed that :P
<directhex> i need someone sexy to give me feedback on my article. i'm fairly confident so far
<tgm4883> link?
<therethinker> define sexy before tgm goes and gives feedback...
<directhex> he qualifies, you don't ;)
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883, sure is not the person you want
<therethinker> Foxbuntu, dispite his foxy handle, is not foxy at all
<directhex> and despite your pseudonym, you don't think freely at all?
<therethinker> Shh!
<tgm4883> and contrary to you're handle, you prefer to count in binary, not hex
<tgm4883> indirectly of course
<therethinker> And contrary to YOUR handle, you were not born on 4/8/83...
<tgm4883> don't forget that tgm doesn't stand for The Great Man
<therethinker> Ooh
<therethinker> I thought it was completely random
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> everyone tries to be random these days
<tgm4883> i prefer not to be a sheep :)
<tgm4883> so instead of being random, i try to be unrandom
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Pass the salt, please
<tgm4883> $shrink foxbuntu
<mythbot> Sorry, foxbuntu is beyond help.
<tgm4883> so true
<foxbuntu_> you got that right
<tgm4883> heh
<foxbuntu_> you should ask my poor wife about that
<tgm4883> more like
<tgm4883> $shrink mythbot
<therethinker> :P
<mythbot> Sorry, mythbot is beyond help.
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> $shrink tgm4883
<mythbot> Sorry, tgm4883 is beyond help.
<NeoFax> Can someone help me get a ati usb remote to work in mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu_> NeoFax, use MCC
<NeoFax> I tried to use the mythbuntu center, but it does not work
<tgm4883> $man tgm4883
<mythbot> tgm4883 is the man, and don't forget it
<NeoFax> I only get basic functionality
<foxbuntu_> explain further
<therethinker> who set the man command?
<NeoFax> I have atiusb driver installed and running in 2.6.22-14 kernel on the most current gutsy kubuntu setup
<therethinker> $man laga
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "man laga", sorry.
<therethinker> oh, nevermind
<NeoFax> When I push buttons on my remote nothing happens in mythtv.  however, in KDE i can move the mouse and use the pseudo mouse buttons
<foxbuntu_> which remote did you select in MCC?
<NeoFax> These r the only buttons that work on the remote
 * directhex prods tgm4883 
<NeoFax> ATI kernel
<foxbuntu_> did you have the Frontend running when you made the change?
<NeoFax> Yes
<directhex> fine then, /me tries therethinker
<therethinker> what? Oh, I need to fix that
<therethinker> I got inturrupted
<therethinker> $slap directhex
<mythbot> /action slaps directhex
<therethinker> that's odd...
 * therethinker slaps directhex
 * directhex beats therethinker with a herring
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> does that show up for you?
<therethinker> it doesn't for me, it says "/action slaps directhex"
<directhex> mythbot isn't doing it right yet
<therethinker> what is it supposted to be?
<NeoFax> foxbuntu_: irw even does not work
<directhex> ACTION i think
<directhex> with some kind of prepended control character
<therethinker> its doing "/action"
<therethinker> ACTION is running
<therethinker> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iWtxR_61CaY -- aww... even little kids love Ubuntu :-)
<directhex> i'm not a little kid though, hence by hate and rage!
<pdragon> wonder how many users they'll get in the classroom when Mark shows up tomorrow
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-24
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> how do i get / put videos under the "watch videos"?
<foxbuntu> williammanda, you need to put them in the directory that you set MythTV to use for videos, and then once they are there open the video manager to update the DB
<williammanda> ok ty
<williammanda> another question....
<williammanda> when the master backend gets restarted....the slave backend doesn't reconnect automatically...how can I change that?
<williammanda> I have to manually restart the slave backend
<foxbuntu> williammanda, you could setup a cron job to make sure its connected and restart it if its not
<foxbuntu> williammanda, why do you have more than one backend?
<williammanda> seems like i remember a option in setup to wake the slave
<foxbuntu> williammanda, oh correct
<foxbuntu> mythtv-seutp i believe it is
<williammanda> I have four front / backends....one master and three backends
<foxbuntu> wow...that seems excessive
<foxbuntu> but ok
<williammanda> what do i type in the field to wake the slave backend?
<foxbuntu> williammanda, you will have to look it up..I am not sure, never used it
<williammanda> ok ty
<hendrixski> has anybody here tried to run mythtv in a chroot before? know of anything special that needs to be done for the database to not crap out?
<tgm4883> hendrixski, I don't know off hand anyone that has
<tgm4883> why are you trying to do that?
<hendrixski> tgm4883, to develop
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> you may want to try over in #mythtv-users or #mythtv (which i think is the mythtv development channel).  Or were you planning on developing for mythbuntu directly?
<pdragon> hmm... just noticed something weird. the PCM volume in alsamixer keeps resetting to the default level every time i commercial skip, change channels, pause tv or do anything that stops/starts playback
<pdragon> had it turned up cause the volume was kinda low. noticed the volume went down after i skipped a commercial
<williammanda> tgm ...hey
<williammanda> when the master backend gets restarted....the slave backend doesn't reconnect automatically...how can I change that?
<williammanda>  I have to manually restart the slave backend
<tgm4883> williammanda, back in a sec
<sslashes> superm1: around?
<tgm4883> williammanda, doesn't it periodically check?
<williammanda> not sure
<williammanda> how would i know?
<sslashes> superm1: give https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mouse-idle-hide a look when you get a chance
<williammanda> by the way...i ended up buying an LG tv.....works great
<magicrobotmonkey> hi i just upgraded to gutsy and I seem to be getting poorer video playback performance with gutsy then I had on fiesty - its kind of choppy now
<williammanda> i went to best buy and took my computer and tested all the tv's i was interested in
<magicrobotmonkey> i tried tweaking some of the playback settings, but nothing really helps
<magicrobotmonkey> wow thats dedication
<williammanda> i got tied of bring home 42" tvs
<williammanda> tired
<magicrobotmonkey> heh good point
<williammanda> was on the 4th tv
<solarbaby> I'd love to get my Hauppage 350's TV out working
<solarbaby> right now I just use a couple of Xbox's no real complaints there though
<irie> hope this is an easy one to answer, when i view the channel guide i have no station logo's.  all i see is the channel number with 'g Chan' below it.  how can i get the station logo's to show in the channel guide
<pdragon> it doesn't come with channel icons by default
<pdragon> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Channel_icons
<pdragon> can use that guide to get them
<pdragon> not sure if the bug is still there
<irie> thank you
<tritium> MitoTranin: filed a bug on MCC
<jtmoney> i don't get it... is there anyway to install mythtv using mythbuntu (added to my kubuntu installation) without xfce being installed?
<Daviey> jtmoney: sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
 * Daviey bed
<jtmoney> Daviey: that's what i did, but when i enable primary backend, frontend, and kubuntu, it installs xfce
<Daviey> hmm.. i really need to go to bed.. maybe someone else can help
<jtmoney> okay
<jtmoney> thanks anyways
<Daviey> (it's 3am) nn
<jtmoney> gotcha
<jtmoney> hmm, looks like mythbuntu automatically installs xfce
<jtmoney> oh well, i'll give it a shot
<yotux> Looking for a Giga nic any suggestions?
<MitoTranin> a cheap one with a high QoS rating :)
 * MitoTranin suggests google
<yotux> MitoTranin:  I have bought two cards and they seem not to be working
<yotux> I see them but they will not pull ips
<MitoTranin> well then wouldn't THAT be the more apropriate question?
<MitoTranin> and, I will point out the topic...  that isn't anywhere near what this channel is for
<MitoTranin> BUT, if you really do want to know what cards are good/bad/ugly, then google around for a few review sits
<yotux> well mythbuntu is going to be using my Giga Nic to server the media
<MitoTranin> *sites
<yotux> ok
<MitoTranin> a quick google search gives:  http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/gigeth32bit/gig-eth-32bit-2.html
<MitoTranin> as for what type of nic would work best with mythbuntu, you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu rather than here
<yotux> ok
<malocite> Good evening all
<malocite> I am just in the process of installing mythbuntu 7.10 on my mythbox, which is hooked up to a crt television through vga but the display is all garbled when it tries to install
<malocite> anyone here?
<MitoTranin> did you try to install using the safe mode graphics?
<malocite> yes i did :(
<malocite> when I do that, it does the same thing, after about 3 or 4 minutes a blue screen comes up and says that my screen has failed more than 6 times
<MitoTranin> then you're going to have to connect it to a standard computer monitor for the initial install and then move it to the TV after the install
<malocite> I can ctrl alt f2 into a different login,
<MitoTranin> the included drivers can't use all the functions of the graphics cards due to driver issues
<malocite> does the mythbuntu installer use the standard xorg.conf file?  I could use the settings from the previous installation there
<MitoTranin> linux distributions generally refuse, and in some cases are not allowed, to use restricted drivers for nvidia or ati fresh out of the installation
<MitoTranin> restricted because nvidia and ati refuse to release their source code to their drivers, or allow the linux community to know how to properly program drivers to work with their hardware
<malocite> yeah, I don't need them too, its just an intel integrated chip
<MitoTranin> that is the difference between free and Free
<MitoTranin> well, intel has the same problems sometimes...
<MitoTranin> anyways, the only solution if the safe mode doesn't work is to connect it to a real monitor, install the system using the restricted drivers if available for your hardware, and then move it back to the TV later
<MitoTranin> making sure that you configure the xorg properly for your tv before you change it back over
<malocite> hmm, I can't remember how I got around this when I installed 7.04 on there
<MitoTranin> you probably used the ubuntu alternate cd, but that's not available for mythbuntu
<malocite> i just went and skrrewed up the 7.04 version :)
<malocite> what is on the alternate cd?
<malocite> I think I just used the same cd as I did for this machine
<MitoTranin> it allows for a text-based install
<malocite> (this being the one I am using now)
<MitoTranin> non-livecd installation
<malocite> Mito: No, it was a graphical install.... I remember the joy of trying to guess what was beyond the 640x480 display :)
<MitoTranin> ...  My suggestion is to connect it to a real monitor and go from there...
<MitoTranin> if you want to figure out a way to do it otherwise, that's fine... but I cannot help with that
<MitoTranin> someone else in here might...
<MitoTranin> but not I... (and not because I don't want to, but because I have many other things going on right now, and I really am not familiar enough with your system and/or how to get it to work otherwise)
<malocite> :)
<malocite> thats fine
<malocite> I was just wondering if the installation took its data from the xorg.conf file for the screen types and resolutions
<malocite> I figured I could skrew around from there
<MitoTranin> I would assume so
<MitoTranin> are you trying to upgrade a system or do a fresh install?
<malocite> fresh install
<malocite> the old version is really skrewed
<malocite> I tried to get creative :)
<MitoTranin> then I would really suggest moving the pc to a location that can use a real monitor temporarily until you get the system installed and working with the right drivers :)
<MitoTranin> but yes, it sounds like the livecd auto-config is not properly configuring the xorg.conf file
<MitoTranin> if you were to find a way to configure that properly, it should work
<malocite> yeah, I may have to - the problem is the pulling everything apart.... but it would seem I may not have much of a choice.... my concern is doing the install, and then just having this happen as soon as I hook it up to the tv
<MitoTranin> is it possible to bring a monitor to the system rather than take the system to a monitor?
<MitoTranin> that way you can set it up for dual-display first to make sure it works
<malocite> the machine only has one monitor plug
<malocite> its not a dual-monitor setup
<malocite> the tv has vga in,
<tgm4883> malocite, what kind of tv?
<malocite> ok
<malocite> well, I've found a bug :)
<malocite> neato :)
<tgm4883> ok
<malocite> ALright, (its a 32" RCA CRT HDTV) btw
<malocite> I took my lcd monitor over to the other side of the room and started up the mythbuntu install
<malocite> got it to the graphical portion, then changed the resolution to 800x600
<malocite> then boom, unplugged the lcd, plugged in the ol' tv, and whamo
<malocite> it came up no problem
<malocite> so something with the installer is not setting the right screen resolution
<tgm4883> are you in the live env or have you already installed?
<malocite> the install is going now, does that mean its in the live env? (I assume thats envelope)
<tgm4883> environment
<tgm4883> but yea
<tgm4883> it is
<malocite> yes
<malocite> its in that
<tgm4883> sounds like the tv is giving crap edid data
<tgm4883> hmm
<malocite> impossible
<malocite> RCA is flawless in everyway
<tgm4883> well of course
<tgm4883> so is sony
<malocite> they even saved a kitten from a tree just last week
<malocite> :)
<malocite> sony put the kitten there
<tgm4883> lol
<malocite> so, you think the tv was sending out funny data to the installer?
<tgm4883> sorta
<malocite> cause the old 7.04 installer (not mythbuntu, just straight ubuntu) didn't have this issue
<tgm4883> I actually think it wasn't sending any data
<malocite> the tv?
<tgm4883> yea
<malocite> yeah, I don't think it was, but isnt that why you set the resolution in the installer when you start?
<tgm4883> well the installer is pulled from Ubuntu
<tgm4883> and I had heard about some funky stuff happening when theres no data
<malocite> hmph
<tgm4883> such as way to high a resolution
<tgm4883> so i'd file a bug if I were you
<malocite> well, I am sure there is not a huge rush to fix this problem
<malocite> how many people have CRT HDTV's with VGA inputs? :)
<malocite> but I will file the bug,
<malocite> I support open source
<tgm4883> huge problem or little problem, thats what triage is for
<malocite> mostly by using it, and regularly complaining about it :)
<malocite> switched from xp ..... back in June
<malocite> now I only have an XP partition for video editing for my business, and of course... games :)
<tgm4883> good to hear
<tgm4883> sounds like you need a console :)
<malocite> :)
<malocite> I do
<malocite> but you show me the Xbox that can run Red Alert 2 :)
<malocite> question, I am at the myth portion of the setup
<malocite> it wants to know the ip address.... it is set to 127.0.0.1
<malocite> but the ip for that machine is 192.168.1.101 - SHould I just leave it as the default?
<tgm4883> isn't there C&C for the 360?
<malocite> dunno
<tgm4883> malocite, are you planning on running multiple mythtv machines?
<malocite> but I'm poor
<malocite> not initially
<malocite> (see previous answer)
<malocite> eheh
<tgm4883> eh, set it to the actuall ip address (192.168.1.101).  Ideally you will want a static IP address, although I prefer static DHCP
<Pogonip> installed mythtv on gutsy, but mythconverg didn't get setup, anyone know why?
<malocite> ahhhh balls - guess whos screen resolution just went skrewy
<malocite> gotta take this monitor back - brg
<malocite> brb
<tgm4883> Pogonip, what do you mean didn't get setup?
<Pogonip> There is no mythconverg database.
<tgm4883> how did you install it?
<tgm4883> mythtv that is
<Pogonip> I used synapic package manager
<tgm4883> well what did you install though?  What package?
<Pogonip> give me a second so i can look
<malocite> well, - after the install it made resolution 1400x1200
<malocite> changed it to 800x600 - rebooted, and it stuck
<tgm4883> sounds good
<malocite> so, I'll be submitting that ol' bug :)
<tgm4883> is that your native tv resolution?
<Pogonip> tgm4883, i installed lib-mythtv-0.20,mythbackend, mythtv-backend-master,
<Pogonip> Nautical,7
<tgm4883_laptop> what about mythtv-database?
<Pogonip> Let me try.
<Pogonip> command not found.
<tgm4883_laptop> i meant is it installed
<Pogonip> Sorry, yes it is.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> and the database doesn't exist?
<tgm4883_laptop> is mysql server installed?
<Pogonip> Yes, SQL server is installed and I can log in as root.
 * superm1 wanders in aimlessly
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, have you seen any issues with the database not being created?
<superm1> tgm4883, only if the person set a root password
<Pogonip> I'm starting my laptop now too. I installed it on my laptop and the mythfrontend opens, but I never looked to see if mythconverg existed.
<tgm4883_laptop> did you set a password for the mysql server?
<Pogonip> I need to use a password to open sql if that's what you mean.
<tgm4883_laptop> then thats why theres no database
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, whats the work around for that?
<Pogonip> Nice catch by the way.  That's the difference between the two systems.
<tgm4883_laptop> Pogonip, superm1 knows everything
<Pogonip> You narrowed this one down pretty damn fast.  I'm impressed.
<tgm4883_laptop> well theres certain things that if you know to look for it does that
<superm1> yes there is
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and enter your root password
<superm1> that you set
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> so that will ask for the root password then
<tgm4883_laptop> i was wondering if it would
<superm1> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<Pogonip> Still this was really fast work.
<tgm4883_laptop> we aim to please :)
<Pogonip> Works great.  Thanks again.
<Pogonip> Let me say one more time.  GOOD JOB.  That was really impressive.
<superm1> thx :)
<bronson> Does mythbuntu offer a way to set up my remote control?
<superm1> yes
<Wy|laptop> yes
<bronson> Or am I going to have to get friendly with /etc/lircd.conf?
<bronson> Oh good.
<bronson> Why can't I find it?
<superm1> open up mythbuntu control centre
<Wy|laptop> what remote?
<Wy|laptop> use the lirc config on the mythbuntu control center
<superm1> and on the remote tab see if its listed there
<bronson> Hauppauge Gray, PVR 350
<superm1> yeah thats in there
<bronson> Closest I could get was Hauppauge TV.
<superm1> yeah
<bronson> Only 4 buttons work -- the rest are all messed up.
<bronson> Up, down, left, right -- those work.  :)
<superm1> several people have reported similar issues.
<superm1> bronson, you can grab a lircrc
<superm1> from the web
<superm1> and replace ~/.mythtv/lircrc and ~/.lircrc
<superm1> for some reason that remote didnt' generate very nicely
<bronson> got it.  OK, I can do that.
<bronson> superm1: thanks.
<superm1> bronson, would you mind reporting a bug on that
<superm1> against mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> i think several people have mentioned it,
<superm1> but not anyone have reported it
<superm1> foxbuntu, ^
<Wy|laptop> =) So when are we going to get an autoinstall of lcdproc? :P
<superm1> hardy
<foxbuntu> superm1, thanks
<Wy|laptop> superm1: :(
<tafkaz> hi...just wanted to say, that i got my remote working yesterday...the Hauppauge Nova-s Plus one...
<tafkaz> i just took my old hardware.conf and lircd.conf
<tafkaz> but...the wrong device was configured in hardware.conf....changed it to the right input/eventn and everything worx now
<tafkaz> now i will struggle through xorg Konfiguration (which is also broken) but i think i am quite happy now
<cbrunner> hey
<superm1> hi
<CCB0x45> when I try to install mythbuntu
<CCB0x45> it loses video
<CCB0x45> like goes to the "lirc not configured"
<superm1> CCB0x45, are you adj2375 on the forums?
<CCB0x45> it has video and then says my video driver
<CCB0x45> no...
<CCB0x45> im not
<superm1> oh ok nvm, someone just posted something similar there
<CCB0x45> I just finished building this machine
<CCB0x45> and I was looking through the forums
<CCB0x45> but couldnt find anything
<superm1> CCB0x45, this is when you are booting the live disk?
<CCB0x45> its is running on vesa at 800x600
<superm1> that this happens
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> booting from the cd
<superm1> so let me see if i understand right
<CCB0x45> amd 64
<superm1> you boot the cd in normal graphics mode
<CCB0x45> yea
<superm1> and then it goes through and does the boot splash
<superm1> comes up and does the GUI load?
<CCB0x45> yup
<superm1> or it sticks at a console
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> it goes to the boot screen
<CCB0x45> but I cant use any keys for some weird reason
<CCB0x45> so I wait the 25 seconds
<CCB0x45> and I assume it is selecting the first one, start or install myth
<CCB0x45> then goes through the loading screen
<CCB0x45> and gives me a message after flickering a few times
<CCB0x45> saying ubuntu is running
<CCB0x45> in low graphics mode
<superm1> okay
<superm1> so here is what you need to do
<CCB0x45> do you want to configure, blah blah
<superm1> you need to get it to boot into safe graphics mode
<CCB0x45> haha
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> I wanted to try that
<CCB0x45> but my damn keyboard doesnt work during the boot part
<superm1> usb?
<CCB0x45> for some weird reason, it works in the bios
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> usb
<superm1> in your bios
<CCB0x45> and it works in the configure stuff
<superm1> is there a legacy usb setting?
<CCB0x45> sec let me reboot
<CCB0x45> do I want that on or off?
<superm1> on
<CCB0x45> there is usb keyboard storare support
<CCB0x45> which I can enable
<CCB0x45> I dont see a legacy one
<superm1> storare?
<CCB0x45> storage sorry
<superm1> keyboard storage?
<CCB0x45> usb keyboard/storage support
<superm1> how does that make sense?
<superm1> oh yes
<superm1> that's it
<CCB0x45> haha
<CCB0x45> ok cool, rebooting
<CCB0x45> ah
<CCB0x45> now it works
<CCB0x45> haha one problem solved, thanks
<CCB0x45> I am so stoked, hadnt built a pc in forever and just built the sickest myth tv box
<superm1> awesome :)
<CCB0x45> and I had forgotten to plug in this second power jack to my motherboard
<CCB0x45> and it had this vga error
<CCB0x45> and everyone was saying in forums that the bad boards of my kind
<CCB0x45> had it
<CCB0x45> and I was ready to just rip it apart and send it back
<CCB0x45> and saw that little missing jack
<CCB0x45> haha
<superm1> its always the low tech solutions that work out
<CCB0x45> the last time I had built a pc there was only one ATX power jack
<CCB0x45> not 2
<CCB0x45> some tiny little one
<CCB0x45> ok myth tv is still booting
<CCB0x45> oooh
<CCB0x45> different colors
<CCB0x45> flashin
<CCB0x45> nice
<CCB0x45> it got to the gui
<CCB0x45> I can install, thanks a ton man
<superm1> okay have fun! :)
<CCB0x45> but does this mean I am only gonna be able to run in 800x600?
<superm1> Not at all.
<superm1> during install you are offered to do proprietary drivers
<superm1> or you can do them post install
<CCB0x45> when I tried the nvidia drivers
<CCB0x45> in the configure app
<CCB0x45> and did test
<CCB0x45> it crashed it down to the promp too
<superm1> those aren't the proprietary ones
<superm1> those are the open source nvidia ones
<superm1> that were failing the first time around any way
<CCB0x45> oh nice
<CCB0x45> sweet
<CCB0x45> the other thing was from some reason on my tv
<CCB0x45> it like cuts off part of the bottom
<CCB0x45> its an HD tv
<CCB0x45> but none of the tv like horizontal stuff
<superm1> worry about adjusting that after you have proprietary drivers on
<CCB0x45> affects it?
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> cool
<CCB0x45> this is a really nice install
<CCB0x45> they did a great job
<superm1> (i'm one of they) :)
<CCB0x45> haha nice job
<CCB0x45> really well done, havnt used linux in forever
<CCB0x45> im a programmer for apple in cupertino
<CCB0x45> figured id finally try one of these myth tv boxes
<superm1> neat :).
<CCB0x45> you think standard is cool for me
<superm1> depends on what your goals are for this box
<superm1> you can add all the options under advanced later
<superm1> if you so decide
<CCB0x45> ok cool, I think its a pretty straightforward box
<CCB0x45> alright im gonna push through this, thanks so much man im stoked
<superm1> hope it all works out well
<superm1> if your new to myth though, you'll probably be pretty confused by the last step
<superm1> step 15
<superm1> grab the pdf from the website
<superm1> and it will walk you through it
<CCB0x45> ok cool
<CCB0x45> its asking to configure my remote
<CCB0x45> and Its a remote I got with my hauppage 150
<CCB0x45> but there is 3 hauppage ones
<CCB0x45> is it just hauppage tv?
<superm1> there is a hauppuage tv option
<superm1> i believe
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> cool
<superm1> out of curiosity what do you work on programming for apple?
<CCB0x45> pro apps
<CCB0x45> work on some stuff shared by all the pro apps
<CCB0x45> final cut studio etc
<superm1> ah neat
<superm1> common libraries and such
<CCB0x45> yep
<CCB0x45> a lot of "such" haha
<CCB0x45> if im planning on using HDMI out
<CCB0x45> or DVI ou
<CCB0x45> out
<CCB0x45> I dont need TV out set up do I?
<superm1> then dont configure tv out
<superm1> those show up as digital normal outputs
<superm1> after the nvidia driver activates
<CCB0x45> if I wanted to use maybe one or the other
<CCB0x45> can I set it up
<CCB0x45> and both will work?
<superm1> well i'd say only plug in one for now, and worry about setting up both after you've got it working properly on one
<superm1> because you'll have to deal with video overlays, and stretching across multiple displays
<CCB0x45> ok so you can configure tv-out later on
<superm1> deciding which ones does what
<superm1> yeah
<CCB0x45> ok cool
<CCB0x45> are all the options pretty much like that?
<CCB0x45> aside from partitioning of course
<CCB0x45> and stuff like that
<superm1> what do you mean "like that"?
<CCB0x45> nm
<superm1> that they can be changed later?
<directhex|work> competition!
<CCB0x45> just realised there wasnt any more options
<CCB0x45> after that one haha
<directhex|work> the ubuntu-mce lot have picked up on my ps3 remote driver
<CCB0x45> yea I meant like they can be changed later pretty easily
<CCB0x45> I saw that ps3 remote working with linux on digg
<superm1> CCB0x45, yeah a majority of them
<CCB0x45> nice job
<superm1> directhex|work, linky?
<CCB0x45> ok cool
<directhex|work> superm1, http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/programming/28/
<CCB0x45> directhex was that you on digg?
<CCB0x45> oh wait nm
<CCB0x45> that was a pc wireless thing working on ps3
<directhex|work> CCB0x45, pc wireless thing working working = no shit, sherlock
<directhex|work> you could use a xbox 360 pad if you swing that way fer chrissakes!
<CCB0x45> haha
<superm1> directhex, you talking about the the UMC team picked it up?
<directhex|work> superm1, comment #1. actually, looks like http://ubuntu-mce.blogspot.com/ has nothing to do with ubuntu mce. bah.
<directhex|work> now i don't feel bad that my driver sucks!
<superm1> haha
<CCB0x45> is it possible to have like myth tv running on the main screen hooked up to the box but operate the box in a desktop like mode in vnc from another box?
<superm1> you can do it that way, not out of the box immediately, but its configurable
<superm1> also if you quit mythfrontend momentarily, you will be at a desktop
<CCB0x45> ah and then just have a desktop vnc?
<CCB0x45> cause I probably wont have a keyboard hooked up
<superm1> well the VNC that you can install/configure via mcc runs for all of X
<superm1> so your entire session shows up as VNC
<superm1> and you can quit myth and use it in desktop mode if you fancy
<CCB0x45> cool
<CCB0x45> ok cool that works fine
<superm1> or you can start another vnc only X server
<superm1> your call
<superm1> once you are up and running after the first boot, look at the mythbuntu control centre
<superm1> and you can see a little more how to configure things
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> im in it right now
<CCB0x45> playing around with stuff
<CCB0x45> for the remote to work do you have to do the generate dynamic button mappings?
<superm1> no you dont
<superm1> the hauppauge remote i've heard has some bad default mappings too from the dynamic generation
<superm1> you may need to grab a lircrc to replace ~/.mythtv/lircrc and ~/.lircrc with
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> ill worry about that in a bit
<CCB0x45> where do you set up the wireless?
<CCB0x45> I found it nm
<CCB0x45> doesnt see any wireless networks though
<CCB0x45> is there a way to check if my wireless card is working?
<superm1> networks will show up right there if it finds them broadcasting an ESSID
<CCB0x45> like on my macbook I see like 8 wireless networks
<CCB0x45> I put a wireless card that supposably has linux drivers
<CCB0x45> in the box
<CCB0x45> and it looks like when I tried to type in
<CCB0x45> the wireless network to connect to, it froze it
<CCB0x45> haha
<superm1> well that's not too good :(
<CCB0x45> reboot
<CCB0x45> is there a way to see what ubuntu is detecting for my wireless card?
<superm1> well i'm going to be getting to bed myself.  it's a wii bit late here right now.  if you don't sort things out, post to the forums ok? :)
<CCB0x45> sure
<CCB0x45> thanks a lot for your help
<CCB0x45> have a good one
<superm1> no prob, good night~
<Confuzed> can anyone tell me why I have no screensaver hacks shown in my gnome-screensaver preferences... I can have it random or blank... no other options listed
<Confuzed> I did install xscreensaver-data and a few others
<arcticblue> Running Mythbuntu here...  I turned on my PS3 today and to my surprise, my MythTV box showed up on it.  Well, recorded TV and stuff works, but I live in Japan so everything recorded is saved with a Japanese filename.  This causes the UPnP server some confusion and it sends garbled text to my PS3.  Any way to get the UPnP server to send the Japanese characters?  (configuring utf-8 support maybe?)
<arcticblue> Also, should a bug be filed about this?
<bendailey> articblue: this should probably be checked with mythtv direclty
<bendailey> I am checking for an existing bug right now
<directhex|work> arcticblue, do your shows get listed as 0 minutes long in XMB?
<arcticblue> Yeah
<arcticblue> But I don't mind.  I'm just happy it worked so easily.  If I could just read which show I was picking, it would be even better :P
<sslashes> superm1: up late, maybe up early too?
<directhex|work> arcticblue, well, i'd look at reporting a bug about both issues into the Myth bug tracker - it'd be great to make myth as good as it can be for media center use
<MythbuntuGuest61> hi, what is the dynamic remote mapping in the mythbuntu control?
<arcticblue> thanks, I'll do that.  MythTV already is great for media center use (definitely better than it was this time last year), just a few rough edges to smooth out.
<arcticblue> i was wondering what the dynamic remote mapping was too.  My first thought was "This sounds like it will walk me through configuring the buttons on my remote ("Push the button for 'Stop', etc)", but it doesn't seem to do anything at all.
<MythbuntuGuest61> hm
<MythbuntuGuest61> is there a wiki or so where i can search for it
<arcticblue> I'm not sure.  New to mythbuntu myself.  Recent Knoppmyth convert.
<arcticblue> Wish I kept my Knoppmyth remote config around.  The config for the grey hauppauge remote that was included with it was perfect.
<MythbuntuGuest61> hm hm ^^
<arcticblue> where would be the best place to file bugs for mythbuntu be?
<arcticblue> nvm
<arcticblue> bugs submitted
<arcticblue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/156691 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/156689
<bronson> superm1: sorry, was asleep.  :)
<bronson> Sure, I'll report a bug.
<bronson> I assume you want it against "Mythbuntu, Ubuntu derivative focused upon MythTV" on launchpad.net
<solarbaby> I remember there are a certain amount of programs needed to install things with make file.. but I dont remember which programs I need to download
<solarbaby> growl
<solarbaby> I should have taken better notes the last time I installed
<pdragon> the build-essential package has the minimal ones needed
<solarbaby> Thats right.. I remember that, Thanks!
<solarbaby> Im sure glad there are people like you here, with a good memory
<superm1> growl is available in linux now adays?
<superm1> really?
<solarbaby> weirdo
<solarbaby> maybe I should have stated it like this *GRowl*
<superm1> haha.  growl is probably one of the neatest apps for OSX
<superm1> so that would have made my day today if i found out it was ported :)
<solarbaby> Oh I've still never actually owned a Mac, just help Mac users when something go wrong hehe
<solarbaby> superm1: have you seen this? http://www.templetons.com/brad/myth/tvwish.html
<superm1> solarbaby, a long time ago i did
<superm1> but neer used it at all
<solarbaby> superm1: I am just getting ready to compile and use.. I hope it doesn't mess stuff up
<solarbaby> superm1: I like some of his ideas
<solarbaby> superm1: actually I like most of his ideas
<solarbaby> superm1: In your opinion, now that Ubuntu has become what it has, is there much reason for you to stay with Mac hardware seeing as Ubuntu can be run on inexpensive hardware?
<superm1> solarbaby, i dont have mac hardware at all :)
<superm1> i tried OSx86 for a little bit
<solarbaby> superm1: do you run OSX on anything other then mac?
<superm1> solarbaby, yeah i was running it on a thinkpad for a bit
<superm1> and saw a few things that i liked
<solarbaby> How do I try that?
<superm1> but overall not worth the switch
<solarbaby> does OSx86 just expire on you as soon as you get it configured? heeh
<superm1> solarbaby, it was a fairly complicated process (not worth the effort in the end imo)
<solarbaby> superm1: good to know.. and point taken
<arcticblue> since we're talking about macs, has anyone upgraded to leopard?
<superm1> its not out i thought?
<superm1> until Friday?
<arcticblue> it's been released...trust me
<superm1> oh then i dont follow the news dates closely enough
<superm1> :)
<arcticblue> not officially
<superm1> i thought it was 26th
<superm1> oh not officially
<superm1> of course :)
<arcticblue> get what i'm saying *wink wink*
<arcticblue> i'm trying to upgrade now, but it's giving me a hell of a fight
<arcticblue> keeps saying that it can't install to my hard drive and that i need to completely format it first.  wtf?  i think it has to do with bootcamp
<solarbaby> ok build essential is installed but make install still gives me "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<solarbaby> i think I remember Automake or something
<solarbaby> maybe I need that
<pdragon> ready for friday, superm1? :)
<superm1> pdragon, not at all
<solarbaby> any suggestions from the penut gallery?
<superm1> i've got a lot to do between now and then too
<pdragon> any leading questions you want thrown in there? ;)
<pdragon> solarbaby: did you run ./configure?
<solarbaby> the directions didn't say to do that
<solarbaby> so I didn't
<pdragon> hmm
<pdragon> some packages have that script and some don't
<solarbaby> this is what im installing http://www.templetons.com/brad/myth/tvw-install.html
<pdragon> see if there's an executable file called that in the folder
<pdragon> i personally don't know much about compiling programs outside the configure/make/make install stuff
<solarbaby> ok
<solarbaby> Im an idiot.. I was sitting in the wrong directory
<solarbaby> *Smile*
<solarbaby> *Blush*
<solarbaby> It seems to work..  there is a Pilot episode of Las Vegas sitting in my Upcomming Recordings List..
<solarbaby> this is going to be kewl..  I wish Mythtv build in all these features
<pdragon> wow that is cool
<solarbaby> pdragon: are you referring to the tvwish program? yeah it seems awesome
<solarbaby> pdragon: I feel like I stumbled upon a real Gem
<pdragon> yeah. might have to give that a try
<solarbaby> pdragon: it seems to work alright..  seeing as a Pilot just appeard
<pdragon> if that could be implemented into the scheduler, i think that's like one of the only things left that TiVo does that Myth doesn't
<solarbaby> Yeah
<solarbaby> I was using SageTV a few years back, and I could do it with that, and I really enjoyed it
<solarbaby> course SageTV sucks compared to MythTV
<pdragon> i had a basic DVR appliance for a little while. Was pretty much a digital VCR, nothing fancy
<pdragon> mythtv is the first thing like it i've tried
<solarbaby> yeah,  I've got a Basic PVR with Dish Network, and it just serves as a backup in case Myth crashes..  it only records a handful of my favorit TV shows, and Mythtv records that, and everything else
<solarbaby> I suspect that soon I will have to figure out how to Record in HDTV, which im not looking forward too, but all the other TV tuners in my house are HD
<solarbaby> It'll be insane how much I can record with 2 tuners
<solarbaby> actually..  I'd need a big hard drive in the HD one, probably a 750 gig would work well
<pdragon> hehe yeah. i have too much to watch now with just one tuner!
<solarbaby> Im still trying to get through Deep Space Nine.. haha
<pdragon> more HD tuners should start coming out next year after the february cut-off (even tho it's not mandatory anymore)
<solarbaby> not to mention I just got Buffy The Vampire Slayer and SG-1
<solarbaby> as soon as Myth tells me they recommend 1 piece of hardware very highly because it works perfectly, is the time I think I'd like to buy one
<pdragon> i'm waiting to see what haupaugge (sp?) comes out with
<solarbaby> thats what I did with my Hauppauge 350.. bought that years ago
<pdragon> i just got a 150 for now
<solarbaby> High Five on that one
<solarbaby> the 350 was a good idea..  I still haven't gotten TV out to work in Myth, so I use my Xbox's for now..
<solarbaby> I may just end up buying a small form factor video card with TV out and go that route
<arcticblue> with XBMC?
<solarbaby> Yeah, I use the XBMCMythtv.py and I also downloaded Xebian Linux and load up the MythTV frontend from time to time since that has more options
<solarbaby> If I could leave the xbox off, I'd be happier though.. less heat, noise, electricity
<arcticblue> I tried the XBMC frontend option yesterday actually.  But, because all my recording are Japanese, it wouldn't play them because the filenames were all garbled.
<solarbaby> Oh crap, thats a new one
<solarbaby> haha
<solarbaby> sorry to hear it
<arcticblue> I tried to put a Japanese font on it, but it didn't work too well.  I'm going to try the linux frontend next week maybe
<solarbaby> you could always try the Xebian Mythtv frontend.. its REALLY EASY to install
<arcticblue> Does it work well?
<solarbaby> Yeah, if you dont mind waiting 4 minutes for it to boot up..  its stable
<solarbaby> it works with the most recent version of MythTV which makes me very happy
<arcticblue> That's good.  I was worried about the 64MB of RAM limitation
<arcticblue> bonus question... Does it work well with the Xbox remote?
<solarbaby> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/MythTV_on_Xebian_HOWTO  this is where I got it
<solarbaby> It works out of the box with xbox remote
<arcticblue> Thanks.  I'll check that out
<solarbaby> Its the most easy install I've ever made..  you just ftp it to your E partition and load it up..  setup your frontend settings like ip address mysql user id and password and your in
<arcticblue> sweet
<arcticblue> well, i have to get back to fighting with leopard now...  away i go
<solarbaby> l8r
 * pdragon is listening to the sabdfl 
<kidbluz> I am considering switching from a CentOS 5 install to MythBuntu
<kidbluz> I have a PVR-350, 250 and use LVM
<solarbaby> I dont know about CentOS but Mythbuntu is simply amazing and I love it
<kidbluz> First question: Can I preserve the LVM partitions where my recordings are during setup?
<solarbaby> Wrong guy for those kinds of questions.. sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584473
<tgm4883_laptop> LVM ^^^
<kidbluz> tgm: thanks.  So after that, essentially it's just a matter of setting up tuners and restoring the right tables from the database?
<tgm4883_laptop> pretty much
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to import the database
<tgm4883_laptop> and unless some funky stuff is done in centos, it should be fine
<tgm4883_laptop> you probably will want to resetup the tuners, if for some reason they switched device numbers or are mapped elsewhere
<kidbluz> tgm, yeah, I have some weird things happening with the database, so I'm just going to dump the relevant info.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> be sure to grab your show data
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise that would suck
<solarbaby> google MythTV TheTVDB.com to see a post I made at the bottom
<solarbaby> I hope that guy can do what he thinks he can, it'd be awesome !!
<solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: are you any good with crontabs?  If you are and wouldnt mind giving me the working solution to once a day everyday 5pm I'd be grateful
<Rimers> Hey guys
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bronson> Is there an easy way to use my ivtv's FM tuner?
<Rimers> i think i saw a mythtv plugin somwhere, but i don't think it's in the original plugin pack with mythtv
<bronson> Ah, cool.  I'll look.
<bronson> Found some talk about "mythradio" but dunno what state it's in.
<Rimers> search for mythtv radio on google, think that will find it for you
<Rimers> hmm that might be the one i'm thinking of, not sure of the state either, but seem to remember my brother using it at some point
<aEv> hi, a question, are the desktop effects known to interfere with mythttv fullscreen? (any particular effects 'not to use'  or remedies). I just had the video clear up after disabling them..
<aEv> and offcourse thanks for the wonderfull, mythbuntu control center thingie, made my day
<Rimers> aEv: not sure of the desktop effects, i disabled all of mine due to my Ati card not handeling them well and especialy not with mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> I think superm1 runs both, i'd bug him when he gets back on
<Rimers> I just installed the latest CD version of mythbuntu off the website, install ran perfectly, just had a small problem with the xorg.conf that needed some tweaking to work with the tv-out
<Rimers> except from that everything went just fine with the openchrome drivers and all :)
<aEv> thanks, not especially concerned about running em both, was mostly curious if it was known issue.
<aEv> Rimers: the nvidia-settings tool did that for me. seems to change quite a bit
<aEv> to have changed..
<solarbaby> Rimers: if you have the Hauppauge 350 like I do and you get TV out working, I'd like to find out how you did it ;)
<aEv> While busy, i have another Q,  i have been searching (mostly some time ago) for some way to 'visually' fine tune my mythtv channels.
<aEv> the freqs from teh cable company tend to be off
<Rimers> solarbaby: I have a Via Epia motherboard with a Via gfx chip on it, but the 350 should be fairly easy to get working, seem multiple guides on it
<aEv> anyone else have issues with this, what is the best way to fine tune your chans
<aEv> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<solarbaby> Rimers: I've failed the guides, or they've failed me
<tgm4883_laptop> it would be nice if mythtv could do that
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure if that is possible though
<Rimers> solarbaby: oh, sad to hear that
<tgm4883_laptop> i feel a spec though if its not
<aEv> tgm4883_laptop: did you refer to the visual fine tuning? :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry
<aEv> ahh good :)
<Rimers> solarbaby: Ill have a look at my friends place, think he has that card somwhere in the mess
<tgm4883_laptop> it should be possible
<solarbaby> Most likely the Hauppauge TV out is going to be a waste of time anyways though, because there are going to be times I will want to play Avi files, and I doubt MythTV is going to knwo to transcode them to mpg files to suit the needs of my Hauppauge card
<aEv> apparently us-folk can get all the correct info from some website.
<tgm4883_laptop> $SD
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "South Dakota, United States postal abbreviation" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sd
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<aEv> this doesnt work for me in NL, must be more ppl with the problem.
<tgm4883_laptop> Schedules Direct
<aEv> ohh well
<therethinker> you can add it -- if the web things up :P (should be)
<Rimers> hmm, i dont like overscan :S
<Rimers> my system got a massive 30 pixel overscan top/buttom and about 40 pixel in the sides
<tgm4883_laptop> $SD
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "South Dakota, United States postal abbreviation" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sd
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> I just added that
<tgm4883_laptop> $SD
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "South Dakota, United States postal abbreviation" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sd
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker
<Rimers> hmm, I can't get the w32codecs to install
<therethinker> Yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> $SD
<therethinker> Oh -- you gotta do lowercase
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "South Dakota, United States postal abbreviation" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sd
<therethinker> In the DB
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> $sd
<therethinker> I'll fix it
<tgm4883_laptop> Rimers, errors?
<therethinker> And add a note in the page about that...
<Rimers> it looks to be crashing and returning to mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> Rimers, what is crashing, MCC?
<therethinker> $SD
<mythbot> US and Canadian users can receive their channel data from Schedules Direct for $20/year  http://www.schedulesdirect.org
<tgm4883_laptop> can you start mythbuntu-control-centre from the command line, then try?
<Rimers> before yes, this time the installer just crashed and i got the MCC page just fine
<tgm4883_laptop> Rimers, can you start mythbuntu-control-centre from the command line, then try to install w32codecs.  When it doesn't let you exit MCC and that should shed some info
<tgm4883_laptop> Rimers, 32bit or 64bit mythbuntu
<Rimers> ah found the error, it was trying to get the files of of the cd and that made it crash, just removed the cd from repo and it went fine
<tgm4883_laptop> Yea i hate that
<solarbaby> I could use some very basic scripting help if anyone is willing to take a look here http://paste-it.net/4146  It seems that when run from chron the first command seems to run, the second and 3rd dont , but then the echo message to a text file does..  perhaps i need some kind of if and then statements or something.. please take a look if you know basic scripting
<jams> solarbaby-  when a script runs from cron it does not has a PATH set
<jams> set the path to each binary, or source /etc/profile
<jams> or whereever  ubuntu stores it's systemwide path info for bash
<Rimers> hmm my digital tv card dont work :S wonder if i have to install the latest drivers as i had to with my last install
<tgm4883_laptop> what card
<solarbaby> jams: Thanks
<Rimers> tgm4883_laptop: a Hauppauge 500 somthing, a digital tv tuner card (brain not working o
<tgm4883_laptop> nova-t
<Rimers> there we go, thats it :D
<tgm4883_laptop> $hardware
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tgm4883_laptop> $tuners
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "tuners", sorry.
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566529
<tgm4883_laptop> take a look in here ^^^
<Rimers> tgm4883_laptop: thanks
<chuk> I think I'm having a timing issue on my master server
<chuk> when I boot, the backend can't find my hdhomerun
<chuk> but if I kill the process, and then start it up from the command line, it finds it fine
<chuk> so it seems like maybe it is trying to start mythbackend before I have my IP
<Rimers> tgm4883_laptop: its in there, and no remarks on the driver part...
<Rimers> my mythtv setup just cant seem to find it
<chuk> http://pastebin.ca/748299
<MythbuntuGuest78> hello
<MythbuntuGuest78> I just got myself the mythbuntu 7.1 and would like to use it with mac mini intel
<MythbuntuGuest78> can I just install it to use the whole free disk space of the mac mini...i dont want mac anymore on the box
<Rimers> MythbuntuGuest78: my first thought is yes, but i've never tried it my self
<MythbuntuGuest78> hmm...ok
<MythbuntuGuest78> as far as I know..the hardware is fully recognized with ubuntu 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest78> so there should really be no problem to get it to work with mythbuntu
<gpd> any idea how to stop screen blanking with gutsy and mythtv install - was working fine with feisty...
<gpd> nvm - found it
<chuk> I'm having trouble accessing the master from a client PC
<chuk> can't log into database
<chuk> I'm not sure if I have it set up properly for remote PC access
<superm1> chuk, in MCC enable "MySQL service"
<superm1> and then restart
<tritium> hi superm1
<superm1> cheers
<chuk> hmm, that didn't seem to help
<tritium> I filed the bug I felt was pertinent.
<chuk> also, I tried to enable NFS service
<chuk> and it dumps out with this error:  http://www.pastebin.ca/748402
<superm1> chuk, woah yuck.
<superm1> we dont even have a mediaChange function?
<superm1> oh ChanServ
<superm1> chuk,
<superm1> put in the mythbuntu disk
<superm1> it installs packages from there
<superm1> that was reported a few days ago
<chuk> oh ok
<chuk> disc was not in
<chuk> how about this one:  http://pastebin.ca/748299
<chuk> I get that on boot up
<chuk> can't find my hdhomerun
<chuk> but if I run /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<chuk> it finds it no problem
<chuk> seems like it is starting mythbackend before it has an IP?
<superm1> chuk, what you'll want to do is go into network settings
<superm1> and make sure that network manager doesn't manage your card
<chuk> do you mean assing static ip?
<chuk> assigning...
<superm1> chuk, not even that necessarily, but at least having normal debian networking stuff manage the interface
<superm1> rather than NM
<chuk> I think I might be dense on this, what exactly is network manager?
<superm1> chuk, it is for quickly switching between wireless and wired
<superm1> and making networking esasier
<chuk> how do I get in and enable/disable?
<chuk> sorry, I realize this is basic, but I'm having a brain-block
<superm1> chuk, close mythfrontend
<superm1> top right corner of the screen
<chuk> done
<superm1> is NM
<Rimers> anyone but me been having firmware problems with mythbuntu? i cant get my tv tuner to work due to a firmware load problem, ive just decided to reboot it as the files is where they should be, so it must be somthing else
<chuk> oh, I think I have a problem with this, my screen only 640x480 and I have nothing in top right
<chuk> I think its off screen
<superm1> Rimers, what firmware load problem?
<superm1> chuk, you can run sudo network-admin then instead
<Rimers> its for my tv tuner, hauppauge dvb-t card, but the firmware loaded after a reboot, now there is just a problem with a few error messages that looks wierd
<Rimers> somthing with RC Query Failed for the tv tuner, think its due to some remote control input on the tv tuner
<superm1> does it work?
<Rimers> not sure, im getting spammed with errors every 150ms
<Rimers> need to patch my tuner cards driver to leave the remotecontrol part out
<superm1> yuck
<solarbaby> superm1: I edited my crontab and achieved sucessfull results with out having to reinstall :)
<superm1> great :)
<solarbaby> superm1: go ahead and laugh at me, thats expected
<solarbaby> superm1: I feel better knowing I can do it
<superm1> what'd it end up being?
<solarbaby> well, i had to settle on 3 different cron tasks.. because I just couldn't master it in 1 script
<solarbaby> superm1: 40  13 * * * sh /usr/local/bin/mythupdatetvwish.sh
<solarbaby> I guess that sh <-- made the difference
<solarbaby> earlier i was trying /usr/local/bin./mythupdatetvwish.sh and that didn't seem to work
<solarbaby> and then it took me a while to master writing a litle script that loads it
<superm1> glad you sorted that out :)
<superm1> perhaps make a post on the forums about this
<superm1> people besides you would probably want to use tv wish
 * Rimers starts parying that his system did not go kaka for cocopops after this edit
<Rimers> haha, hack and slash for the win :) system up and only 1 error beeing posted :P
<Rimers> now for the test of tuners :D
<Rimers> yay tuners work now its just all about getting them tuned :P
<therethinker> $ping
<therethinker> Hmmm
<therethinker> How did mythbot die this time?
<therethinker> We had a net lag
 * tgm4883_laptop hits mythbot with a shovel
<sslashes> superm1: hey, i started working on that mouse-blanking daemon, did you get the link i left yesterday?
<superm1> yeah
<sslashes> what do you think?
<superm1> i'm lookinh forward to seeing this in action
<superm1> seems like uve got it sorted out head on
<sslashes> do have any idea on how debian packaging works? I assume I would need to create a package for the python module...
<tgm4883_laptop> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<sslashes> tgm4883_laptop: great - thanks
<superm1> sslashes, once you've got everythign together here, i can help you get it into a package
<superm1> pycentral is used typically for python modules
<sslashes> superm1: ok, great - i'll stop by again at some point soon when i have everything functioning well
<NedHiden> Is it worth building a mythbuntu box when cable/satellite companies encrypt their connections?
<sian> Has anybody succeeded in using a Twinhan VP 1020A with MythTV and Ubuntu ?
<solarbaby> pdragon: seems that in this wishlist I cann't get goodmovies.txt to load up in the list.. shrug..  lots of other things work just fine but that wont.. for some reason
<pdragon> don't think i'll be trying it myself. it's definitely something that would be a cool addition or plugin for mythtv tho
<solarbaby> When setup is pretty nifty.. its just this one fricken thing that doesn't seem to work for me
<solarbaby> pdragon: yeah I agree it would be better if it was a plugin, the author wrote that he didn't want to make it a plugin because its easier to edit with a keyboard.. heh
<tazgodx> YAY!!! someone just got a new HDD in the mail. now to decide if i want to just rip out my two old ones nad start a new, or just the one....
<solarbaby> Use the quiet one, and the big one, and the one you dont want to use as a backup drive ;)
<NedHiden> Is it worth building a mythbuntu box when cable/satellite companies encrypt their connections?
<tazgodx> not all, you can still get basic cable
<tazgodx> and you can you a ir blaster to control a set top box, so you can decrypt throught hte box and get those
<tazgodx> only thing you can't get is digital i believe besides the free OTA channels
<tazgodx> i mean HD
<NedHiden> hmm... okay. thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-25
<solarbaby> How do you ask MythTV to keep looking for a Movie until it finally comes out?
<solarbaby> It looks like I can do that through the Mythweb
<solarbaby> I guess thats good enough..
<solarbaby> it would appear that Title Search is buggy..  you can only have 2 Active Title Searches running in your scheduler at any one time
<solarbaby> I am inputting Title Searches through MythWeb
<MythbuntuGuest19> Ive just downloaded the off of the Downloads page, when I boot from the CD it tells me that this is a "Live CD-ROM for Mythbuntu 7.1, built on 20070730"  when I click enter to boot it loads into a gui interface with only a sand coloured background and mouse cursor... then it just stays there, I can use the mouse but nothing else loads... any suggestions?
<solarbaby> I'd burn the cd much slower
<MythbuntuGuest19> okay, also wondering if this is the normal progression of events?  Should I get a install screen after the live CD loads?
<solarbaby> After the install cd boots up you should have a full desktop envirement and 2 icons on your desktop one for install and one for booting into live cd mythtv frontend..  you should also have applications tookbar on the top of the screen and a clock etc
<solarbaby> there will be no password
<MythbuntuGuest19> great thanks for your help!
<solarbaby> Anytime.. G'luck and Welcome
<MythbuntuGuest70> hello
<tgm4883> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MythbuntuGuest70> what is the best way to update? will it update automatically. i thev 7.1 beta
<tgm4883> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest70> ok cool
<MythbuntuGuest70> thanks
<tgm4883> $upgrade
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest70, 64-bit?
<MythbuntuGuest70> no running it on an old pc. first, i want to try it out a little
<tgm4883> $upgrade
<mythbot> Upgrade instructions are here   http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<tgm4883> ok
<therethinker> $lowspec
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "lowspec", sorry.
<tgm4883> $low spec
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "low spec", sorry.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> $low-spec
<mythbot> http://hawley.homeip.net/recycled-machine-mythtv.html
<tgm4883> therethinker^^^
<therethinker> k
<therethinker> I don't think its that bad -- we just need a warning
<MythbuntuGuest70> How well does the launch upgrade manager work.. in the mythbuntu settings. advanced managment
<`Zypher> @anyone who it may concern: what is the theme in http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/7.10_mythtv-setup.preview.png ? blootube modified?
<therethinker> $ping
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: pong
<therethinker> $test
<mythbot> Sorry, mythbot is dead!
<therethinker> (Irony)
<tazgodx> `Zypher: that would be the mythbuntu theme, based on blootube.
<`Zypher> sudo apt-get ?
<`Zypher> i don't have it with my latest update
<`Zypher>  /slap myself dist-upgrade =/
<tazgodx> sorry, just had to take a phone call. but i don't think it was rlsed with the final 7.10, think its coming for 8.04
<tazgodx> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu_0.20071015~ppa2_all.deb
<tazgodx> that is the theme
<`Zypher> whatev, i don't want to wait on hoary
<frank23> you mean hardy?
<`Zypher> im failing tonight sorry =(
<frank23> ;-)
<`Zypher> i don't know why
<`Zypher> i think its cuz my raid was cancelled and im used to playing wow all wednesday night
<tazgodx> `Zypher: you don't have to wait for it, if you just d/l that deb file i linked
<`Zypher> i did =D
<tazgodx> ok
<tazgodx> :)
<ckw> I am trying to setup mythtv under 7.10 using a Hauppauge PVR-350 which works flawlessly under 7.04...previously i had upgraded a working setup on 7.04 to 7.10 and it at least came up...now on this fresh install of 710 the backend setup wont even detect the card....any knowledge out there tonight on this issue?
<solarbaby> I use the Hauppauge PVR 350, and I never experienced that problem
<ckw> solarbaby:when i installed  i simply selected mythtv in synaptic and let it install all relevant packages...do you see any potential issues with that?
<dwf_starband> I think the mythbuntu control center will set it all up for you, you can get it from the add/remove program
<dwf_starband> thats what im in the process of doing with 7.10 right now
<ckw> dwf_starband:i wondered about that....let me grab that and see what happens...thanks
<dwf_starband> ok
<frank23> ckw: do you have mplayer installed?
<frank23> ckw: try mplayer /dev/video0
<dwf_starband> im just now in the process of a clean 7.10 install, so im not sure what i have right now
<frank23> its just to test the pvr-350
<ckw> frank23:hang on let me see
<ckw> frank23:mplayer is up and running....what is the test procedure?
<frank23> from a terminal run  mplayer /dev/video0
<tazgodx> he means commandline, type  "mplayer /dev/video0"
<ckw> frank23:10-4
<frank23> at least I think it's /dev/video0
<tazgodx> think so...
<ckw> frank23:mplayer: could not connect to socket
<ckw> mplayer: No such file or directory
<ckw> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<ckw> Playing /dev/video0.
<ckw> File not found: '/dev/video0'
<ckw> Failed to open /dev/video0.
<tazgodx> hmmm
<tazgodx> seems weird, i ahve a 350, and no problems
<tazgodx> how did you install?
<tazgodx> ubuntu, and hten mythtv after? or mythbuntu?
<ckw> tazgodx:indeed...esp.since the card works over on the windows side and if i reinstall to 7.04 it works like a champ...go figure
<ckw> tazgodx:i installed 7.10 from the cd...then used synaptic and checked mythtv and then apply and here i am
<ckw> i did not check any of the mythbuntu stuff...i was under the impression that was not necessary and i could set it up just as i did on 7.04
<tazgodx> well, i recommend mythbuntu
<tazgodx> it makes everything easier
<ckw> tazgodx: i am about to try that now
<tazgodx> installing mytbuntu control center?
<ckw> tazgodx:yes
<frank23> ckw: I doubt it will make a difference but you can try.
<tazgodx> yeah, i can't think of much of a change to the 350 drivers. but can't hurt
<ckw> frank23:i agree...the fact that the card cant be polled is not encouraging
<tazgodx> i have the 7.10 mythbuntu CD and installed with that, and it worked perfect
<frank23> ckw: go in a terminal
<ckw> frank23:i am there
<frank23> then    sudo rmmod ivtv
<frank23> sudo modprobe ivtv
<frank23> dmesg
<frank23> look between begin ivtv and end ivtv for errors
<ckw> frank23:[ 2067.772644] ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================
<ckw> [ 2067.772650] ivtv:  version 1.0.0 (2.6.22-14-386 mod_unload 486 ) loading
<ckw> [ 2067.773115] ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge card (cx23415 based)
<ckw> [ 2068.392930] ivtv0: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw (must be 376836 bytes)
<ckw> [ 2068.392937] ivtv0: did you put the firmware in the hotplug firmware directory?
<ckw> [ 2068.392940] ivtv0: Retry loading firmware
<ckw> [ 2069.012170] ivtv0: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw (must be 376836 bytes)
<ckw> [ 2069.012177] ivtv0: did you put the firmware in the hotplug firmware directory?
<ckw> [ 2069.012180] ivtv0: Error initializing firmware
<ckw> [ 2069.012717] ivtv0: Error -19 on initialization
<ckw> [ 2069.012855] ivtv:  ====================  END INIT IVTV  ====================
<frank23> well there's your problem. But you should have that firmware in a new gutsy install
<ckw> frank23:hmmmnnn...ok....is there a way to manually provide the firmware?
<frank23> i'm pretty sure it should be there by default. did you change kernel or anything like that?
<ckw> hmmmnnnn...i was wrestling with a video card issue and had to install a legacy driver....if i remember correctly it had to recompile a kernel
<frank23> ckw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Troubleshooting
<ckw> frank23:i'll check it out....thanks
<frank23> ckw: it's way past my bedtime. good luck
<ckw> frank23:they are suggesting a total power off which i;ll try next ...thakns for the help
<frank23> umm before that do
<frank23> uname -a
<frank23> and
<frank23> ls /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/v4l-cx*
<ckw> frank23:2.6.22-14-386
<ckw> frank23:lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/v4l-cx2341x-dec.fw
<ckw> /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<ckw> /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/v4l-cx2341x-init.mpg
<ckw> /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/v4l-cx25840.fw
<frank23> ls /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-386/v4l-cx*
<ckw> frank23:bin/ls: /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-386/v4l-cx*: No such file or directory
<frank23> ckw: ok. the simplest way is probably to use the -generic kernel.
<ckw> frank23:ok..i think i am on the right track now...go get some sleep...and thanks very much again
<frank23> ok
<frank23> later
<ckw> ;-)
<ccb0x45> hey anyone set up ndiswrapper on 7.10?
<ccb0x45> and for some reason when I try to enable vnc
<ccb0x45> through the ubuntumyth config, it wont do it
<ccb0x45> just crashes it
<MythbuntuGuest89> I've been battling a freeze in the mythbuntu install @ 94% done. Details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589805 Any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest89> Bueller?
<MythbuntuGuest89> Is anyone actually out there?
<MythbuntuGuest89> Anyone at all, feel free to say anything so I know that at least my session is working
<dwf_starband2> hello
<MythbuntuGuest89> Ok cool, I was begining to wonder
<dwf_starband2> anytime
<MythbuntuGuest89> did you see my original question?
<dwf_starband2> no i just loged back on at 21:39
<MythbuntuGuest89> Ok, here it is: I've been battling a freeze in the mythbuntu install @ 94% done. Details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589805 Any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest89> If you don't know, that's cool, I can try again tomorrow
<dwf_starband2> sorry, im pretty new myself, ive been using ubuntu for almost a year, but still learning, installed mythbuntu on one computer and the control center on a fresh install of 7.10
<dwf_starband2> am still trying to get it all figured out
<MythbuntuGuest89> that's cool
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest89, this is a known issue
<foxbuntu> You are installing using the Ati Video drivers correct?
<MythbuntuGuest89> No, actually nvidia
<foxbuntu> really?
<foxbuntu> thats strange
<MythbuntuGuest89> I have a geforce fx 5500 so I'm using the nvidia_new driver
<foxbuntu> any errors or does it just totaly hang up?
<MythbuntuGuest89> just totally hangs up, there's some screenshots on the ubuntu forums post I linked to above
<MythbuntuGuest89> another user told me he didn't see anything unusual
<foxbuntu> bear with me I am reading your post here
<MythbuntuGuest89> cool, thanks
<foxbuntu> ok...2 questions
<MythbuntuGuest89> ok, shoot
<foxbuntu> what tuner card are you using, and I assume you are using the final release version of MB?
<MythbuntuGuest89> the tuner card is a hauppauge pvr-350, the mythbuntu ISO I d/l was the 7.10 final, as far as I know (I just got it on Monday, which I know is when it released)
<MythbuntuGuest89> The iso file reads: mythbuntu-7.10-i386 and is 499 MB, is that the final?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest89, ok...as I know people have had issues with the PVR-350...try removing it and reinstalling
<foxbuntu> thats the final
<foxbuntu> I am not sure why the 350 is such an issue, but I personally use 2 150-MCE's
<dwf_starband2> in myth-tv setup is it acceptable to use the ip address my backend/frontend uses on my network for the IP address and the Master Server Address?
<dwf_starband2> i plan on having other frontends
<MythbuntuGuest89> when you say re-install, do you mean literally take it out of it's PCI slot and put it back in or something else, because I'm doing a clean install so I've never installed any drivers, etc for it
<foxbuntu> dwf_starband2, you got it
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest89, sorry to be clear, pull the card out (leave it out) and reinstall Mythbuntu
<dwf_starband2> why cant i connect to the backend then, even though its on the same computer?
<foxbuntu> dwf_starband2, did you set the backend to allow remote connections?
<dwf_starband2> i think so, should that matter on the same comptuer?
<foxbuntu> yes
<dwf_starband2> was that in the control center?
<foxbuntu> becuase MySQL security by default binds the listening IP to the loopback (127.0.0.1)
<foxbuntu> dwf_starband2, you can change it in MCC
<MythbuntuGuest89> ok, I'll give that a shot. I'll post my results on my ubuntu forum thread tomorrow. foxbuntu--thanks for the help
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest89, np
<dwf_starband2> i have mysql service set to enable
<foxbuntu> is it applied?
<dwf_starband2> yes
<dwf_starband2> i just disabled it, and applied and now its greyed out
<foxbuntu> try to disable it and then re-enable it
<foxbuntu> what changes did it say it was going to make?
<dwf_starband2> remove mysql something
<dwf_starband2> server maybe
<foxbuntu> mysql-server?
<dwf_starband2> im not sure, i just clicked ok
<foxbuntu> is this a fresh install?
<dwf_starband2> yes, fresh 7.10 with mcc installed right after
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> 'go to the main tab of MCC and set it to be a master backend
<foxbuntu> and apply that and see what is days
<foxbuntu> says*
<dwf_starband2> its already selected as primary backend
<dwf_starband2> frontend
<dwf_starband2> and ubuntu desktop
<foxbuntu> change the role to something else and then back
<dwf_starband2> ok
<dwf_starband2> im changing to no backend, then ill reselect it
<foxbuntu> k
<dwf_starband2> ok after reselecting, the mysql services is still greyed out
<dwf_starband2> do i need to run the setup again?
<foxbuntu> did it say it was installing some fun stuff?
<dwf_starband2> not really
<dwf_starband2> i can do it again and pay better attention, what specificly am i looking for?
<dwf_starband2> the only thing i can think of is i was reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570073&highlight=mysql which said to delete ~.mythtv/mysql.txt
<dwf_starband2>  etc/mythtv/mysql.txt is still there though
<drfoz12> does anybody know of an up to date how-to for getting tv out working on a pvr-350?
<dwf_starband2> i just noticed a lightbulb at the top of my screen, says update information MythTV-Database reconfigure required,
<dwf_starband2> The mythtv-database package was upgraded or installed, but was unable to contact a MySQL server.
<dwf_starband2> If you were in the process of dist-upgrading, this is normal as mysql-server is stopped for a portion of the upgrade.
<dwf_starband2> If this is a fresh package installation, verify that mysql-server is installed and running.  Once you have verified the server is running, you can reconfigure the package by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database'.
<dwf_starband2> If your root password or location of the MySQL server are non standard, you can also update them via 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database'.
<frink_> hello
<ccb0x45> fuck I can not get shit to work
<ccb0x45> so damn frustrating
<tafkaz> hm.....after having installed mythbuntu....i quite like it, but there is still a lot i dont really get to work...
<ccb0x45> I cant get anything to work
<ccb0x45> lol
<tafkaz> i really think that not mytfrontend should be started at startup but mythwelcome
<ccb0x45> is there any way to just test if my damn capture card is getting anything?
<tafkaz> and i have a strange xorg problem....makes my screen be very very dark until i start nvidia-settings manually....
<tafkaz> ccb0x45 now to you...
<tafkaz> what tuner card ?
<tafkaz> what system...
<ccb0x45> its just a hauppage pvr 150
<tafkaz> well should work....
<ccb0x45> yea
<ccb0x45> it detects it
<ccb0x45> I have no idea how to get a picture to show
<ccb0x45> when I goto watch tv its blank
<tafkaz> did you ever have a mythtv box running...or si this the first attempt ?
<ccb0x45> first attempt
<tafkaz> ok....
<tafkaz> then start mythtv-setup
<ccb0x45> well one sec
<ccb0x45> I just changed my resolution
<ccb0x45> and completely fucked up my screen
<tafkaz> hehe....
<ccb0x45> and I cant get it back
<ccb0x45> fucking shit
<ccb0x45> xorg is a peice of shit
<tafkaz> hm....just change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tafkaz> no its not
<tafkaz> there is a default depth
<tafkaz> lets say 24...
<tafkaz> then the resolution for depth 24 has to be changed
<tafkaz> the first resolution will be taken
<ccb0x45> and now
<ccb0x45> my goddamn
<ccb0x45> keyboard doesnt work
<ccb0x45> when I rebooted
<ccb0x45> what the fuck
<tafkaz> lol
<tafkaz> reinstall !
<tafkaz> to much
<tafkaz> as you dont have any data...that'll be the easiest way
<ccb0x45> for the bios
<ccb0x45> it doesnt work
<tafkaz> besides you get to know your system better
<ccb0x45> I dunno wtf just happened
<tafkaz> your keyboard is not plugged in correctly !
<ccb0x45> it was
<ccb0x45> I just plugged it into the box and got it to work
<tafkaz> now its not
<ccb0x45> it was plugged into my monitor and into the box
<ccb0x45> and was working fine
<ccb0x45> reboot
<tafkaz> lol....see
<ccb0x45> and didnt work
<ccb0x45> I didnt switch anything man
<ccb0x45> its just doing things now to fuck with me
<tafkaz> hm....turn of the vbox
<tafkaz> box
<ccb0x45> ok
<ccb0x45> I have my monitor back
<tafkaz> hold the off-button for 5 secs
<tafkaz> ok....then
<ccb0x45> I got it back
<tafkaz> also kayboard ?
<ccb0x45> let me run myth set u
<ccb0x45> set up
<tafkaz> ok
<ccb0x45> gh
<ccb0x45> ugh
<ccb0x45> its cutting off
<ccb0x45> the damn screen
<tafkaz> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<tafkaz> MythTV Setup
<tafkaz> maybe reinstall
<tafkaz> and take some time to read...
<ccb0x45> I fucking hate
<ccb0x45> when it cuts off the bottom of the screen
<ccb0x45> ive read it man
<tafkaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy
<ccb0x45> let me see
<ccb0x45> if I can fucking get my screen back
<ccb0x45> of course now
<ccb0x45> not
<ccb0x45> how do I just revert the damn xorg drivers
<ccb0x45> im only getting a little corner of the screen
<ccb0x45> fuck it is driving me fucking crazy
<ccb0x45> xorg is such a peice of shit the way it is done
<tafkaz> you will have to use the console
<tafkaz> Ctrl + Alt F1
<ccb0x45> I dont understand
<ccb0x45> why sometimes you can test the resolution
<ccb0x45> but sometimes it make you log out
<ccb0x45> so if you do log out
<ccb0x45> it completely fucks your resolution
<tafkaz> Ctrl + Alt F1
<tafkaz> Ctrl + Alt F1
<tafkaz> Ctrl + Alt F1
<tafkaz> now login as the user you created
<ccb0x45> well I had to reboot
<ccb0x45> and lost my keyboard again
<ccb0x45> for some unknown reason
<tafkaz> then do a ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<ccb0x45> starting again now
<ccb0x45> ok
<tafkaz> and then 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.whateverthebackupfileisnamed /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ccb0x45> im there
<tafkaz> sorry for the ' . forget that
<ccb0x45> like
<ccb0x45> failsafe?
<ccb0x45> livecd?
<tafkaz> what else ?
<ccb0x45> xorg.conf.1, 2, 3, 4
<tafkaz> is there something else ?
<ccb0x45> xorg.conf.failsafe
<ccb0x45> and xorg.conf.failsafe.livecd
<ccb0x45> I mean
<ccb0x45> just xorg.conf.livecd
<tafkaz> ok....look at the dates...you will know which date corresponds to a date when the screen used to work
<ccb0x45> how do I go back to x?
<tafkaz> try mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ccb0x45> ok
<ccb0x45> I got a display back
<tafkaz> after that reboot
<ccb0x45> that isnt cut off
<ccb0x45> I didnt reboot
<ccb0x45> just did start x
<ccb0x45> from the live cd one
<tafkaz> dont get it
<ccb0x45> but I have a normal screen now
<tafkaz> ok....
<ccb0x45> ok
<ccb0x45> and got my nvidia driver back
<ccb0x45> ok
<ccb0x45> now
<ccb0x45> back to myth tv setup
<tafkaz> good
<ccb0x45> its prescaling images
<ccb0x45> the most annyoing thing ever
<ccb0x45> why does it have to do that every time?
<tafkaz> dunno
<ccb0x45> seems like you would only have to scale images once
<tafkaz> didnt do it before....started with new mythbuntu
<ccb0x45> ok
<tafkaz> another problem that is
<ccb0x45> I am in mythtv setup
<tafkaz> ok....
<tafkaz> now to general
<ccb0x45> m there
<tafkaz> well...what can i say...just look if everything is ok
<ccb0x45> lol
<ccb0x45> I get no picture
<tafkaz> lol
<ccb0x45> anywhere
<tafkaz> argh
<tafkaz> reinstall
<ccb0x45> ive gone through all the options
<ccb0x45> no
<ccb0x45> I mean no picture from my capture card
<ccb0x45> the options are fine
<tafkaz> ok...
<ccb0x45> I goto capture card
<ccb0x45> it says analog l4 whatever
<ccb0x45> and has my hauppage
<tafkaz> its not an analog one is it ?
<ccb0x45> V4L?
<tafkaz> naaaaah
<tafkaz> dont think so
<ccb0x45> what should it be
<tafkaz> u can switch to other types
<tafkaz> try some that look bertter
<ccb0x45> oh wait
<tafkaz> hehe
<ccb0x45> mpeg2 encoder card
<tafkaz> that sounds more like it
<tafkaz> but maybe its a dvb card ?
<tafkaz> i dont know
<tafkaz> try
<tafkaz> and remember to scan
<ccb0x45> it says
<ccb0x45> PVR  x50
<tafkaz> afterwards
<ccb0x45> scan?
<ccb0x45> its just a composite imput
<tafkaz> sounds good to me....but i dont know for sure...
<tafkaz> you will have to try
<ccb0x45> holy
<ccb0x45> shit
<ccb0x45> I have tv
<tafkaz> or ask someone here who has that card
<tafkaz> LOL
<ccb0x45> switching the capture card
<ccb0x45> did it
<tafkaz> good to hear
<tafkaz> have fun
<tafkaz> as a veteran...i can tell you....that was the easy part ! :-)
<ccb0x45> im sure
<ccb0x45> my wifi card still doesnt work
<ccb0x45> I cant get my damn tv to look right
<ccb0x45> why is the tv not fullscreen?
<tafkaz> nvidia-settings is your friend !
<ccb0x45> o
<ccb0x45> no
<ccb0x45> I mean
<tafkaz> or maybe some setting in mythtv-frontend wich makes it start as a window
<ccb0x45> like myth tv
<ccb0x45> is full screen
<ccb0x45> but when I goto watch tv
<ccb0x45> its a smaller screen
<ccb0x45> is there a way to stretch it?
<tafkaz> you will have to look into frontend settings
<tafkaz> there you will have to go through tv-> playback settings
<ccb0x45> ah
<ccb0x45> I got it to stretch
<tafkaz> see ?
<tafkaz> ok...have fun....have to work now
<frink_> yo yo
<frink_> anybody here in Taipei?
<ccb0x45> anyone here set up myth tv with an hdtv
<ccb0x45> im having resolution problems
<hugol1> ccb0x45:  I have seen recordings of 720p in mythtv
<hugol1> never had any chance of HD live tv
<directhex|work> ccb0x45, 1: plug in cable 2) set resolution properly in xorg.conf. that was about it for me
<Esine> Hey. Where are the source packages for weekly MythTV Trunk builds?
<Esine> It seems your current trunk build has a horrible horrible problem when scanning for new channels, segfaults! (at least in DVB networks)
<Esine> so I was hoping of trying the latest SVN trunk if it's been fixed.. and I'd like to use dpkg for managing the packages instead of manually compiling and installing
<Daviey> frink_: ping
<frink_> Hey Daviey !
<Daviey> frink_: pm?
<frink_> sure
<rooaus> Esine: Actually that is something I have been going to ask as well. Occasionally I have patches that I want to run on my production box before submitting to trac.
<Esine> :-)
<tembaa> juten tach liebe gemeidne
<ccb0x45> hey
<ccb0x45> what is the default window manager in mythbuntu
<directhex> xfce4
<UFO64> aye
<ccb0x45> how do you get it to just play a test sound
<ccb0x45> so I can see if my damn audio works
<Daviey> ccb0x45: aplay /dev/urandom
<ccb0x45> ok
<Daviey> should hear static (loud)
<ccb0x45> ok
<ccb0x45> my audio does work
<ccb0x45> nice
<ccb0x45> about the only thing that works lol
<Daviey> \o/
<ccb0x45> my wireless card doesnt work, my damn screen is so small on my tv
<ccb0x45> I cant get it to output the right resolution
<ccb0x45> so its a little square in the middle of the tv
<ccb0x45> is there any tool out there
<ccb0x45> that I can just put in resolutions and force it to test it?
<directhex> what video card do you have?
<ccb0x45> its an onboard nvidia
<ccb0x45> its using the nvidia settings manager
<ccb0x45> but the resolutions it brings up
<ccb0x45> are all not right
<ccb0x45> for my hdtv
<ccb0x45> I know you can make it full screen cause when I connect my mac to it
<ccb0x45> it works
<tgm4883> what tv?
<directhex> 1360x768?
<tgm4883> and how do you connect it?
<ccb0x45> its a mitsubishi dlp hdtv
<ccb0x45> its dvi -> hdmi
<ccb0x45> right now
<directhex> most teevees give incorrect edid info, so you need to set up a modeline to deal with it
<ccb0x45> yea
<ccb0x45> thats what ive been trying to do
<ccb0x45> but im having tons of trouble
<ccb0x45> cause I cant find a good process of doing that
<ccb0x45> and does anyone know why when I try to enable vnc in mythbuntu control center and hit apply it just crashes and never enables it
<ccb0x45> nobody?
<Daviey> ccb0x45: hmm odd.. I do know that X needs to be restarted after enabling VNC tho
<ccb0x45> it wont even enable
<ccb0x45> it says disabled still
<ccb0x45> I click enable, apply
<ccb0x45> and it goes into the little progress bar
<ccb0x45> and crashes
<ccb0x45> I open it back up and its still disabled
<therethinker> $test
<tgm4883> this is a test
<therethinker> What?
<therethinker> $test
<mythbot> Sorry, mythbot is dead!
<tgm4883> $die
<mythbot> I die frequently.  It's my prerogative.  Watch out though, one of these day's i'm taking ubotu with me.
<therethinker> :P
<pdragon> hah
<MythbuntuGuest18> I'm having problems with my pcHDTV 5500 and Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest18> When I scan for channels it says that it can't access the card.
<MythbuntuGuest18> Does someone have suggestions on to what I can do to make this work?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest18, what type of card did you set it up as?
<MythbuntuGuest18> First I tried PCHDTV, then I tried DVB.
<tgm4883> did you remove the pcHDTV setup before trying DVB?
<MythbuntuGuest18> Yes.
<tgm4883> is this a standard mythbuntu install?
<MythbuntuGuest18> Mythbuntu on top of Gusty, so yes.
<MythbuntuGuest18> dmesg | grep cx88 detects the card.
<toorima> i had to modprobe cx88_dvb before i got my pchdtv5500 to work
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> toorima, on gutsy?
<toorima> yeah
<tgm4883> that shouldn't have happened
<directhex> gutsy still has the cx88 autodetect bug? lame
<tgm4883> not here
<toorima> well i used the rc to install with
<toorima> maybe fixed in final release?
<tgm4883> that should have been fine
<tgm4883> it was fixed back in alpha2
<Daviey> tgm4883: you are so kind\xcz41
<toorima> k
<MythbuntuGuest18> cx88_dvb shows up in my lsmod.
<MythbuntuGuest18> Any other suggestions?
<MythbuntuGuest18> Do I even need to channel scan with SchedulesDirect?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest18, when you add the card in setup as a DVB card, does it show up in frontend id?
<MythbuntuGuest18> Lets see...
<MythbuntuGuest83> mythfrontend reports that tuner 1 & 2 are unavaliable.
<tgm4883> sorry, when you are adding the card in mythtv-setup, one of the lines says fronend id:  and detects the card
<tgm4883> it might say probed info:
<MythbuntuGuest83> Yes.
<MythbuntuGuest83> When I try to scan for channels, it says "card can't be opened."
<MythbuntuGuest83> I have a /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 device.
<tgm4883> what tuners and how many do you have in the machine?
<MythbuntuGuest83> I have two pcHDTV 5500 cards.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest83, when you add the card in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> does it look like this
<tgm4883> http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd190/tgm4883/?action=view&current=Screenshot-mythtv-setupreal.png
<MythbuntuGuest83> Yes
<MythbuntuGuest83> I have NTSC though.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Standard analog cable.
<tgm4883> why are you using a digital card on analog cable?
<MythbuntuGuest83> pcHDTV 5500 has a dual HDTV/Analog tuner.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Works with both.
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> although the analog tuner is a software encoder
<MythbuntuGuest83> I know.
<MythbuntuGuest83> But I should still be able to use it, right?
<tgm4883> yes
<tazgodx> tgm4883 do you know of a site where you go to find out what kind of HD antenna you need for your area?
<tgm4883> tazgodx, yea, antennaweb
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest83, which input connection are you trying to scan for?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Should I use a different MythTV setting?
<tazgodx> ty
<bliffle> micro center has good lowprice LCDs. i bought a 32" winbook a couple years ago - its great
<tgm4883> bliffle, spam?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest83, which input connection?
<MythbuntuGuest83> COX input, standard cable.
<MythbuntuGuest83> * standard cable cable.
<bliffle> no ....i was responding to a leftover msg frm lst nite ....sorry
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest83, no, in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> bliffle, ah
<bliffle> 'tazgodx'  asked
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest83, mythtv-setup step 4.  Which input connection are you using to setup?
<tgm4883> heh 32" winbook sounds like a huge laptop
<tazgodx> tazgodx: asked what?
<bliffle> ...where to get a good cheap 32 LCD
<MythbuntuGuest83> It says "None"
<MythbuntuGuest83> I guess that's a problem?
<bliffle> at 23:44 oops...oct 15!!! my bad.
<tgm4883> how are you scanning for channels if it says non?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Step 5 or 6
<tgm4883> step 4
<MythbuntuGuest83> You can channel scan in step 5
<tazgodx> haha, yeah that was a while ago :)
<MythbuntuGuest83> What settings should I choose in step 4?
<tgm4883> what is listed in step 4?
<MythbuntuGuest83> SchedulesDirect With EIT Scan
<tgm4883> what is at the top of the list?
<tgm4883> does it say
<tgm4883> (New video source)
<MythbuntuGuest83> DVB: 0
<MythbuntuGuest83> and DVB: 1
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> is there a reason you are doing an EIT Scan?
<MythbuntuGuest83> For more accurate lineups
<tgm4883> and who told you you'll get more accurate lineups with that?
<tgm4883> what country are you in?
<MythbuntuGuest83> U.S.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so go into DVB: 0
<MythbuntuGuest83> Okay
<tgm4883> what capture device is listed
<tgm4883> and what input
<tazgodx> ok, so now that i know what kind of antenna i need, where is the best place to buy? :)
<tgm4883> tazgodx, *shrugs* I picked one up at radioshack
<tgm4883> although
<MythbuntuGuest83> DVB: 0 and DVBInput
<tgm4883> tazgodx, do you have cable?
<tazgodx> yeah, i have cable
<tgm4883> then you should be able to get the HD channels right from there
<tgm4883> tazgodx, country?
<tazgodx> US
<tgm4883> yea you should be able to get it from the cable, no antenna needed
<tazgodx> even with just basic cable?
<tgm4883> yea probably
<tgm4883> I know I could
<tazgodx> ill have to try that out
<tazgodx> thanks
<tgm4883> you'll get the same channels that are broadcast
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest83, and what video source
<MythbuntuGuest83> Sorry, I have to go.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Thanks!
 * tgm4883 shoots himself in the head, then retreats into the development channel
<tazgodx> haha
<magicrobotmonkey> hey what myth theme does mythbuntu use?
<Daviey> magicrobotmonkey: Mythbuntu specific one
<Daviey> Made especially for mythbuntu
<Daviey> (a newer one is also in the works)
<magicrobotmonkey> if i have vanilla gutsy with mythtv installed from the repos, can i get it? i like the looks of it
<Daviey> yep
<magicrobotmonkey> (ill probably switch my backend/frontend to mythbuntu soon though)
<magicrobotmonkey> how?
<Daviey> erm.. currently it will make you use XFCE tho
<magicrobotmonkey> ahh even if i just want the myth theme?
<tazgodx> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu_0.20071015~ppa2_all.deb
<Daviey> Yeah, there is a specifc package for the theme.. lemme find it
<Daviey> magicrobotmonkey: thar you go
<magicrobotmonkey> heh sweet thx
<magicrobotmonkey> i love the ppa's
<Daviey> we couldn't get the theme into ubuntu repo's in time :(
<magicrobotmonkey> oh well this is easy enough!
<Daviey> magicrobotmonkey: I'd recommend not using the PPA as a repo tho - we sync it ~weekly to our weeklybuilds server
<magicrobotmonkey> im looking forward to putting mythbuntu on my backend, but id like to do a clean install so im going to have to figure out how to b/u my recordings
<magicrobotmonkey> ok, i wont
<Daviey> magicrobotmonkey: There's a few ways.. we'll discuss it when you need to
<magicrobotmonkey> heh ok - i dont think it will be too bad, i have the actual recordings on a separate partioin anyways, and i probably should move the db over there anyways
<magicrobotmonkey> i like this theme a lot! any screenies of the one in the works?
<Daviey> magicrobotmonkey: not atm.. sorry
<magicrobotmonkey> well, thanks for the theme anyways... I'll be back soon when its upgrade time
<koudelka_> hello
<koudelka_> i have a  twinhan 3030 Mantis but i can't find any usefull infromation on how to make it work, if it's possible. anyone here with experience on mantis?
<cleaton> :)
<tgm4883> cleaton, does it work in linux?
<cleaton> i haven't been able to find any real answer to that
<tgm4883> me neither
<tgm4883> what does lspci output?
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cleaton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42172/
<tgm4883> cleaton, have you seen this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450761
<cleaton> no i haven't
<cleaton> saw that thread yesterday but the two last post weren't posted then
<cleaton> i'll give it a try
<tgm4883> yea the third link looks promissing
<cleaton> i did find that Finnish forum before, but as i don't speak Finnish it was useless XD
<cleaton> time to test
<cleaton> got /dev/dvb now
<cleaton> let's see if i can get it to work
<cleaton> Kaffeine did not find it :/
<cleaton> i got /dev/dvb/adapter0 and in there i have demux0 dvr0 net0
<cleaton> what things do i usually need? dvbscan looks for frontend0
<cleaton> but i don't have that :/
<MythbuntuGuest90> Anyone know what channel frequency and modulation Time Warner Analog Cable uses?
<MythbuntuGuest90> never mind, I figured it out.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-26
<cleaton> i don't get a frontend :/
<Xenocide> hey guys having a problem just reinstalled and my time is screwed, i can't update with ntp servers i get ntp socket in use
<Xenocide> any ideas?
<Xenocide> sorry
<Xenocide> any ideas guys
<Xenocide> my OSD is an hour behind
<Xenocide> but my mythweb is fine
<frink_> hello
<ckw> Is there some special trick to get mythtv to run in a window in this release?  when i enable it and then launch the frontend i get this huge resolution that wont let me see more than half of the dialog boxes
<dwf_starband2> how do you get mplayer to start on the right screen in mythvideo?
<mactenchi> hi everyone
<mactenchi> after upgrading my myth box, my second tuner sometimes craps out
<mactenchi> lots of static
<mactenchi> rebooting solves it, but i was hoping one of you could tell me why it's happening
<CCB0x45> hey I set up my wifi with ndiswrapper and it scans fine but wont connect to my network
<CCB0x45> I also found out the res I need to use on my tv is 1280x720
<CCB0x45> 60hz
<CCB0x45> is there any way to just force xorg.conf
<CCB0x45> to try that resolution
<CCB0x45> because nvidia-settings doesnt detect it
<toorima> CCB0x45: just put it in xorg.conf
<dwf_starband2> Is there a channel changing script built into mythbuntu?
<Wy|laptop> MythTV should automatically change channels
<Wy|laptop> unless you have some really wierd tuner or something
<toorima> do you mean for irblaster or something like it?
<dwf_starband2> yes for blaster
<dwf_starband2> im assuming it doesnt and am following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<dwf_starband2> for the dish network with the screensaver script
<dwf_starband2> I got the channel change script set up
<dwf_starband2> when I go to watch live tv I can see the ir transmitter light up so I know its working, but live tv shows a black screen for a couple of seconds then goes back to the mythtv menu
<dwf_starband2> why isnt it showing video?
<toorima> maybe increase the timeout period for the card
<toorima> wait time for signal lock or something like it
<dwf_starband2> where is that setting at?
<toorima> myth-setup where u define the cards i think
<dwf_starband2> ok thanks
<dwf_starband2> im not finding a setting like that
<replman> Hi!
<replman> i have some problems deleting scheduled recordings. Can i clear my schedules my deleting all entries of a table in the db? delete from records?
<MythbuntuGuest76> hello
<MythbuntuGuest76> i m trying to install mythbuntu for the first time and noch sure what to do with TV_Card installtion wizard
<MythbuntuGuest76> i have got the hauppauge wintv nova t usb2 (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_USB2) which one is supported
<MythbuntuGuest76> but the card isnt in the selectbox for card-type in the tv wizard
<MythbuntuGuest76> what is the correct way to install?
<MythbuntuGuest76> i dont really understand the isntall-notices in the wiki
<pdragon> not sure. you'll have to wait for one of the devs to come around
<MythbuntuGuest76> ok thx
<pdragon> can try asking on the forums too
<StrawberryAngel1> what distro?
<pdragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<StrawberryAngel1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<StrawberryAngel1> that site will take you thru it step by step
<StrawberryAngel1> Im running 710 with mythtv on a gnome desktop
<StrawberryAngel1> You will need a guide data source
<StrawberryAngel1> Schedules Direct
<StrawberryAngel1> before you install...# apt-get install mysql-server and #apt-get install xmltv
<hugol1> StrawberryAngel1:  mysql is a dependency of mythtv so you dont need to manually install it before, and xmltv you dont need it if you use eit for exemplre
<MythbuntuGuest76> i allready entered an mysql masterpassword in the wizzard so i think it will be installed
<StrawberryAngel1> Pay close attention to the setup instructions....it took me 2 weeks of headbanging the keybord to get it rite
<MythbuntuGuest76> omg
<StrawberryAngel1> im a noobie...so thats just me
<MythbuntuGuest76> and i had the hope that ubuntu is for dummies
<StrawberryAngel1> I got the PVR500
<StrawberryAngel1> dual tuner
<pdragon> it's not too bad overall compared to some others. certain hardware does have it's kinks, tho
<StrawberryAngel1> PVR500 works out of the box without having to install drivers
<pdragon> there's a talk about mythbuntu later today in #ubuntu-classroom
<StrawberryAngel1> I shall add that
<pdragon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<StrawberryAngel1> Ubuntu is the easiest linux distro I have ever tried.
<StrawberryAngel1> Suse, Fedora, FreeBSD, Linspire,  ive tried them all
<solarbaby> I tried Knopmyth, the cd never got passed formating my hard drive heh
<solarbaby> second runner up was UbuntuMyth and I've never needed anything else
<StrawberryAngel1> I'm not great with command line stuff, but I have a good teacher
<solarbaby> Thankfully theres enough Howto's with copy and paste stuff that you dont need to know more then basics
<dwf_starband2> QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query
<dwf_starband2> Database error was:
<dwf_starband2> Table './mythconverg/recorded' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<dwf_starband2> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4760&highlight=table+mythconverg+recorded+marked+crashed+repaired
<dwf_starband2> says to use the script /usr/share/mythtv/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl but I dont have that
<dwf_starband2> any ideas?
<tgm4883> dwf_starband2, run the optimize tables from MCC
<dwf_starband2> i ran sudo mysqlcheck --all-databases --auto-repair or something like that and it fixed it
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> for future reference then
<tgm4883> when someone asks you that question
<tgm4883> you can refer them to MCC :)
<dwf_starband2> ok, im going to look at it now and see where it is, because that would be helpful
<dwf_starband2> thanks
<dwf_starband2> enable daily optimize/repair?
<cleaton> anyone here knows what modules i need to have loaded for twinhan mantis 3030
<directhex|work> http://www.twinhan.com/product_terrestrial_3030.asp ?
<directhex|work> http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2006-November/014550.html
<cleaton> by 30300 do they mean 3030?
<cleaton> one says it's zl10353 and the other mt352
<cleaton> but non of those works
<cleaton> i tried this one even though it's for 2033 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3627315&postcount=3
<cleaton> now i atleast got a /dev/dvb
<cleaton> but i'm missing the frontend
<pdragon> wonder where superm1 is hiding. he's up soon :)
<tyce> Is going to the trunk builds the only way currently to get storage groups running?
<tyce> and I guess a follow up to that would be, any one know when .21 is scheduled to be released?
<pdragon> i believe so on the first question
<pdragon> and you'd have to ask the mythtv folks about .21
<tyce> ok, not sure if I really want to go to trunk, but I REALLY want storage groups support
<pdragon> same here
<directhex> weren't storage groups added to 0.20.2?
<pdragon> no
<directhex> pretty sure they're the reason 0.20.2 isn't DB-compatible with 0.20
<pdragon> it's a .21 feature
<pdragon> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Release_Notes_-_0.21
<tyce> wish it were added in .20.2
<tyce> anyone in here using the trunk?
<tyce> wonder how stable it's sitting right now
<tgm4883_laptop> unstable by definition
<tyce> correct, but there are always varying degrees of unstable ;)
<pdragon> mythbuntu presentation happening in #ubuntu-classroom right now for anything interested
<pdragon> err... anyone
<tyce>  
<tgm4883_laptop> tyce?
<therethinker> $test
<tgm4883> $die
<mythbot> I die frequently.  It's my prerogative.  Watch out though, one of these day's i'm taking ubotu with me.
<Daviey> mythbot: It's more down than up :)
<tazgodx> haha, mythbot is dead like always
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-27
<MitoTranin> Anyone have any bright ideas on the best way to get my IR receiver to work with Mythbuntu the best?
<MitoTranin> http://irblaster.info/receiver.html
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, did you look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<solarbaby> BeBopBop..Bop
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: yes, but because of the majorly customized lirc in mythbuntu, I didn't want to go screwing around with that until I knew that there wasn't something else like it
<MitoTranin> in reality, just a standard IR receiver like this is a lot more common than a lot of the other setups that are listed in the remote control configs
<MitoTranin> that's why I'm actually quite surprised something like "Serial IR" or something like that isn't a standard option
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, ask superm1 when he gets back on.  I think he has that serial adapter
<MitoTranin> I'll try to catch him, thanks :)
<MitoTranin> that's the only thing left stopping me from using my MythTV actually on my TV right now
<MitoTranin> which would be very cool to have... since I've been working on getting a MythTV system working on it for almost 2 years
<MitoTranin> well, 1.5 years
<solarbaby> thats a long time
<MitoTranin> While I'm on that subject... don't ever buy anything from this guy: http://www.home-electro.com/
<solarbaby> I had a real battle getting the USBUIRT working with Dish Network, but after 2 weeks I solved it and wrote a howto for it
<MitoTranin> I had my system working 99%, all that was left was getting the IR to work
<MitoTranin> but that stupid IRA-3 never worked in linux
<MitoTranin> it'd work in windows fine, but not linux
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: what does the IR have to talk too?
<MitoTranin> a remote control
<MitoTranin> I just need it to receive from the remote control... that's it...
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: thats an interesting setup..  sounds like it shouldb't be that hard?
<MitoTranin> yeah, well, the IRA-3 doesn't use a standard driver
<MitoTranin> it uses a slightly customized version of the IRman driver
<MitoTranin> but that customization never works
<MitoTranin> I even called up the guy, told him about my problems, and he said he'd work on it and get it to work
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: when I was having such a hard time getting the UIRT to work, I was debating running Windows in VMware just for remote functions
<MitoTranin> gave him 2 months, emailing periodically asking for updates
<MitoTranin> finally called him back, and I got him to tell me the truth, in that he never even personally tested it in linux, even though he says it works, and that he never worked on it after I called him the first time
<MitoTranin> at that time, I demanded my money back... he reluctantly agreed, and said he would send it to me...
<MitoTranin> I never got anything from him, and now I can't get in touch with him anymore
<solarbaby> and never did?
<MitoTranin> yet he's still selling them
<MitoTranin> brb
<solarbaby> lame..  sounds like you should just be able to buy a $15 IR Blaster and go to town
<williammanda> hey guys
<solarbaby> I just like you bought something that wasn't well supported by LIRC, and my device costed $50 and I bought it way before I started using Myth..  so I struggled for 2 weeks to make this device work.. but it works now..  I was sooo tempted to just spend $15 and buy a IR Blaster, I probably should have
<solarbaby> Hello williammanda
<williammanda> i'm getting a blue-ish screen sometimes after being in mythtv and returning
<solarbaby> I've never had that problem
<williammanda> ex. watch a program in mythtv and going into xine to watch a dvd
<solarbaby> I still haven't tested watching DVD's on Myth Yet
<williammanda> I have to reboot my computer to correct it
<solarbaby> I should probably do that sometime
<williammanda> I have a core 2 duo
<solarbaby> My Xbox's can access Mythtv through a program I run on the Xbox.. so when I play Dvd's I play them straight through the xbox itself bypassing mythtv all together
<williammanda> several people are having the same problem on ubuntu forums
<williammanda> i do the same...get out of mythtv to play dvd's
<solarbaby> nod
<solarbaby> I dont want to do anything to make Myth unstable.. its working lovely
<williammanda> right now I have programs recording....but I can't watch anything....in mythtv or xine...blue-ish screen
<solarbaby> I'd say get a Xbox, but nobody listens to me :)
<MitoTranin> williammanda: have you tried to exit the frontend and go back into it?
<MitoTranin> or possibly do a ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X?
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: yeah, well, the website made it look like all I had to do was tell lirc that it was an IRblaster...  it lied...
<MitoTranin> anyways, I finally gave up on it, and just used MythTV for recordings etc and just watched them through my PC
<MitoTranin> then my tuner died, and I couldn't even do that
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I remember following some directions that sounded like that..  I ended up reinstalling to get LIrc back to default
<MitoTranin> so I got a new one, and couldn't get it to work under Fedora, so I changed to normal Ubuntu
<williammanda> Mito....I can do that....but I would like to correct what is getting me into that situation
<MitoTranin> still couldn't get it to work after a while, found Mythbuntu, and tried that
<MitoTranin> still couldn't get it to work... but finally after sitting down and working with it for a while, and spending a LOT of time in IRC, I got that working
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: so are you just going to go buy a IR Blaster now? and solve the case?
<MitoTranin> now all I need to do is get my new IR working, and I'm FINALLY able to use my MythTV on my TV!
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: sweeet
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: no, I gave up on the whole ira-3 thing a long time ago
<MitoTranin> it's sitting here, doing nothing...
<MitoTranin> I have this now: http://www.home-electro.com/
<MitoTranin> err, bah
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I understand where your coming from.. I was lucky that googling gave me just enough answers after 2 weeks of it to get my hardware working
<MitoTranin> nobody follow that link, he's a theif... I'll get the right link
<MitoTranin> here's the right one that I have now: http://irblaster.info/receiver.html
<MitoTranin> google did me no good...
<MitoTranin> BUT, thankfully, I now have it figured out...
<MitoTranin> my cousin bought the same tuner
<MitoTranin> used my instructions, and got his working
<MitoTranin> now, superm1 is going to try to get the tuner supported directly in Ubuntu, and my cousin is getting someone to get it into the linux kernel itself
<MitoTranin> yay!
<solarbaby> that looks inexpensive..  god I haven't used a serial anything for such a long time
<solarbaby> sweeet
<solarbaby> are you setup for HDTV?
<solarbaby> thats something i'd like to do with my next box
<solarbaby> I went the easy route with my current hardware..  Hauppauge 350
<solarbaby> It seriously pays off to get well supported hardware
<williammanda> Nx decoder seems to be the problem
<MitoTranin> yeah, well my tuner that died was a PVR-350
<solarbaby> damn
<williammanda> sorry Xv
<MitoTranin> williammanda: does that give you enough info to plug into google and get a solution?
<williammanda> This points to a problem with the Xv extension
<williammanda> this is what xine says...through google
<MitoTranin> that should be well documented I would think... any solutions listed?
<williammanda> only for xine...not mythtv
<williammanda> so the question still remains....what is the solution for mythtv?
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: I originally had a pcHDTV 3000, but since I found out that I don't have any over-the-air HDTV near me, and I don't plan on paying $200/mo for cable anytime soon, I sold it on ebay while my PVR-350 was broken
<MitoTranin> williammanda: for playing content such as that, mythtv uxes xine I believe
<MitoTranin> so try that solution and see if it works
<MitoTranin> brb, baby is fussing
<williammanda> i don't use xine for media playback
<williammanda> only dvd.....
<williammanda> i watch pre-recorded shows through mythtv
<williammanda> if you guys don't have a solution please say so....
<MitoTranin> I'm by no means a mythtv expert... I would wait for others and see what they say
<williammanda> ty
<MitoTranin> I would also check out #mythtv-users and see if anyone over there knows anything
<williammanda> i can never get an answer there.....they expect you to be a expert to start off with...
<williammanda> in my year experience with mythtv....they have answered about 5 % of my questions
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: any ideas?
<MitoTranin> brb
<williammanda> tgm...wakeup
<MythbuntuGuest32> Hey Everyone, when I try to watch Live TV MythTV reports "No Lock" with my pcHDTV 5500 cards.
<MythbuntuGuest32> Also, when I try to record a show the recording always fails.
<MythbuntuGuest32> Why?
<MythbuntuGuest32> I have 3 dsp devices (/dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1, /dev/dsp2), and my two cards are set to use dsp1 and dsp2.
<dwf_starband2> im trying to get a remote working on my frontend only machine, i have selected the mce old version and when i push buttons on the remote the reciver lights up, but it doesnt do anything in the myth-frontend, when i try irw in the terminal it "hangs" waiting for input but pushing buttons on the remote doesnt register on the screen.
<dwf_starband2> I tried the "new" mce phillips and got the same results
<dwf_starband2> any ideas?
<CCB0x45> hey
<CCB0x45> im trying to set up my tv... but it always says no valid modes for my modelines
<CCB0x45> but I dont know what is breaking the modeline
<CCB0x45> is there any way to just force no checks at all?
<CCB0x45> I am already turning off a lot of checks
<dwf_starband2> anybody here tonight?
<CCB0x45> me
<CCB0x45> trying to get my tv working
<dwf_starband2> have you activated your restricted drivers?
<CCB0x45> yes
<CCB0x45> it rejects all my modelines
<dwf_starband2> nvidia?
<CCB0x45> yes
<dwf_starband2> are you using the nvidia-settings to change the settings?
<CCB0x45> no
<CCB0x45> because it doesnt put the right resolutions there
<CCB0x45> the highest it shows there is 1024
<CCB0x45> I need 1280x720
<dwf_starband2> oh, then its above my head, sorry
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> fucking impossible
<CCB0x45> works from OS 10
<dwf_starband2> im pretty new, but it seems the impossible always turns out to be pretty simple, its just finding the simple solution
<dwf_starband2> anyone around that knows about setting up a remote in mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> dwf_starband2, what remote
<dwf_starband2> mce 1069 shown here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Older_remote
<dwf_starband2> i dont need to transmit, its just a frontend but I do need it to receive
<dwf_starband2> it seems that usb isnt working now, I thought it was kind of flakey earlier when i tried using a usb mouse and it was too jerky to use.  are there issues with usb not working with mythbuntu instillations? its a pretty old computer so im sure its not usb2 if that makes a difference
<dwf_starband2> hello?
<solarbaby> USB works fine over here.. right out of the box
<solarbaby> So far my keyboard,mouse,dvd burner, USbUirt, are all working with usb..  and I didn't have to do a thing
<dwf_starband2> ok, new computer or older?
<solarbaby> both on a newer and older.. usb2.0 and 1.1
<solarbaby> chances are your computer is dog old ;)
<dwf_starband2> it is, I know its old but with a video card it plays video fine, what more do I really need for a frontend?
<solarbaby> good point
<dwf_starband2> its a p3
<solarbaby> my laptop is a p3 and it works on that too
<dwf_starband2> well under 1.0ghz i dont remember what , ive been playing with a couple of old computers lately
<solarbaby> video out isn't working on it though
<dwf_starband2> i think like 666 or something like that
<dwf_starband2> im downloading 100mb of updates so maybe there is something in that mess that will help
<solarbaby> yeah thats a good idea
<MythbuntuGuest65> hi
<MythbuntuGuest65> although i just posted to the forum
<MythbuntuGuest65> maybe someone in here can help me directly :)
<MythbuntuGuest65> I have a mac mini and would like to use it as a frontend
<MythbuntuGuest65> but my wlan is not working correctly
<MythbuntuGuest65> the problem is that I cannot connect to my wpa2 secured router
<MythbuntuGuest65> I see him but cant connect
<MythbuntuGuest65> is it a problem with wpa2??
<therethinker> $test
<Daviey> therethinker: mythbot being a yoyo?
<therethinker> Yeah
<therethinker> Hmm... I could make a second bot that recessitates mythbot...
<therethinker> that would be... interesting and overcomplicated :P
<therethinker> Okay -- now mythbot should auto-resurrect itself
<tgm4883> therethinker, is this a test?
<therethinker> I'm protecting the secret channel
<therethinker> I hate to kick mythbot
<therethinker> *had
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> $die
<mythbot> I die frequently.  It's my prerogative.  Watch out though, one of these day's i'm taking ubotu with me.
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> I suck at /mode'ing
<therethinker> Grahh-- I can't protect my second bot!
<therethinker> or the first one, for that matter
<therethinker> can someone help me? #mythbot
<tafkaz> hi there....mythbuntu 7.10 here 64 bit... i treid to update to the weekly builds....and now have loads of problems....
<tafkaz> somehow trunk packages have come into the update
<tafkaz> although i followed the description for the normal updates
<tafkaz> is there a way to downgrade the packages back to cd version ?
<tafkaz> i have a dump of the database of course
<tafkaz> i thought that mybe synaptics force version would help.....but that thing behaves very strange
<tgm4883> tafkaz, can you pastebin your sources.list
<tafkaz> besides i have huge problems with wlan now on ubuntu 7.10
<tafkaz> yes moment
<tafkaz> http://pastebin.org/6142
<tgm4883> i don't see any weekly builds in there
<marcel__> any1 know when new weeklybuilds for trunk wil be avaiable ?
<tgm4883> um, weekly?
<tafkaz> i took them out again
<tafkaz> besides they would be in a sources file in sources.list.d
<tgm4883> then can you list your old sources.list file?  Perhaps sources.list~
<tafkaz> mythbuntu-gutsy.list and it contains
<tafkaz> deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main
<tgm4883> yea, that would be the trunk repo
<tgm4883> not the regular repo
<kritzstapf> can i test my dvb-t-tuner with the mythtv livecd?
<tafkaz> hmmmm then the descripitionis wrong
<tgm4883> deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu feisty multiverse universe restricted main
<tgm4883> let me check it
<tgm4883> sec
<tafkaz> echo "deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu feisty multiverse universe restricted main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-feisty.list
<tafkaz> and i just changed feisty to gutsy
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> you must have went farther down the page and grabbed trunk when you did it
<tafkaz> oh my.....i just saw the mythbuntu-trunk there
<tafkaz> yup....you'Re absolutely right !
<tafkaz> shit...
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> let me see what we can do
<tafkaz> can i turn back ?
<tafkaz> good !
<tafkaz> thanx
<tafkaz> i could just uninstall everything and reinstall from weekly builds
<tafkaz> as i have the mysql db dumped (from before the update
<marcel__> what deb line can i use best for weekly trunk ? uk.weeklybuilds or weeklybuilds ?
<tgm4883> marcel__, where do you live?
<tafkaz> allthough maybe i would better first install the cdrom-packages then reread the db and then update with WB
<marcel__> .nl I always used uk. but i just added the line u pposted
<tgm4883> tafkaz, sec
<tafkaz> ok
<marcel__> and now i get updates
<tgm4883> marcel__, they are the same repo, just different servers
<marcel__> weird, or did u just add new weeklybuilds /
<marcel__> ?
<tgm4883> marcel__, sec, let me finish with this first
<marcel__> oki
<tgm4883> tafkaz,
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> is there a way to revert from trunk to the regular repo builds
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> or to the regular weekly builds
<tgm4883> <laga> yes, by installing the old packages and using the database backup to go back to the old state.
<tgm4883> <laga> both steps are mandatory
<tafkaz> ok...
<tafkaz> ok
<tgm4883> marcel__, what do you mean did we just add new weekly builds?  There are weekly builds of both 20.2 and of trunk
<tafkaz> so i would uninstall every trunk-pkg...then install the old cdrom packages (which i hope will be found by apt...) restore the db, and everything will work ?
<marcel__> well I have the uk deb line. But for the past 4 weeks there weren't any new weekly builds. I Just switched to the weeklybuilds deb and now i get updates. So i was wondering if they were out of sync
<tgm4883> hmm,
<tgm4883> marcel__, let me check on that
<marcel__> Also should i add medibuntu repos ? or are they not needed ?
<marcel__> oki
<tgm4883> tafkaz, sec
<tafkaz> yup
<tgm4883> tafkaz, you could use the regular ubuntu repos for the mythtv install because it's the same as the cd
<tafkaz> ok....i will try now...
<tafkaz> ok...back and tryi9ng to reinstall
<tafkaz> cross your fingers
<tgm4883> marcel__, can you post your sources.list
<marcel__> deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main
<marcel__> before it was deb http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> sec
<tafkaz> to restore the database....what is the best way ?
<marcel__> mysql < backup.sql ?
<tafkaz> hm...ok but drop and recreate before ?
<tgm4883> marcel__, i'm checking with the uk mirror, but he is afk right now
<tgm4883> i'd drop before
<tafkaz> ok
<marcel__> np ill use the other one to update
<tafkaz> its doing something !!!
<tafkaz> :-)
<therethinker> New mythbot features!
<therethinker> $additem.
<mythbot> format '$additem:keyword:description' -- Not everyone can do this, only mythtv devs!
<therethinker> $changeitem.
<mythbot> format '$changeitem:keyword:description' -- Not everyone can do this, only mythtv devs!
<therethinker> (the . is there to say the help text, instead of executing)
<therethinker> $changeitem:update:New add/changeitem commands (for help, say "$additem." or "$changeitem." ), a secondary bot to reboot me when I die
<mythbot> Changed help file for update
<tafkaz> worked like charm !
<tafkaz> thank you
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone know of an adjustable wall mount for a 37in lcd screen
<tgm4883_laptop> good to hear tafkaz
<tafkaz> yup
<therethinker> I haven't, no
<tgm4883_laptop> i want it to adjust left right, not just up down
<tgm4883_laptop> tilt i mean
<tafkaz> echo "deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-gutsy.list
<tafkaz> is that the correct command now ?
<tgm4883_laptop> should be
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not trunk
<tafkaz> ok
<tafkaz> good so !
<tafkaz> hehe....update er now...
<tafkaz> ups... i meant....
<tafkaz> hehe....update looks much better now
<MythbuntuGuest68> hello
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<MythbuntuGuest68> have dual pvr 150's
<MythbuntuGuest68> backend can only scan 13 channels
<therethinker> Heh -- I had the same problem
<MythbuntuGuest68> we have over 150
<therethinker> Did you set a video source?
<therethinker> Like, the XML Channel thing?
<MythbuntuGuest68> yes
<therethinker> And that's all set up with the input card, right?
<MythbuntuGuest68> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest68> after i got the xml listing ig got more channels but no signal on channels after 13
<MythbuntuGuest68> any ideas
<therethinker> me, no
<therethinker> tgm4883: ping
<tgm4883_laptop> pong
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest68, when you scan for channels, did you use broadcast for your source
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> freq table
<MythbuntuGuest68> eit?
<tgm4883_laptop> i think thats what its called
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> $guide
<mythbot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> let me find a pic
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/mythtv-setup?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=be_setup_4.png
<tgm4883_laptop> channel frequency table
<tgm4883_laptop> does that look familiar
<tgm4883_laptop> it is in the backend setup in step 1
<tgm4883_laptop> also available during individual card setup
<MythbuntuGuest68> yes i used us-broadcast
<tgm4883_laptop> thats your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to set it to cable
<MythbuntuGuest68> cool
<MythbuntuGuest68> will switch
<MythbuntuGuest68> so i have another question
<directhex> purple
<directhex> and to your next question, "no, see a doctor immediately"
<MythbuntuGuest68> I want to but I am stuck here
<MythbuntuGuest68> I want to set up a set-top box
<MythbuntuGuest68> dct1700 if that means anythng here
<MythbuntuGuest68> any guide or advice on doing so
<MythbuntuGuest68> this is a comcast set-top
<MythbuntuGuest68> any one get something similar working?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest68, firewire?
<MythbuntuGuest68> ir
<MythbuntuGuest68> blaster
<MythbuntuGuest68> actually mce usb2
<tgm4883_laptop> have you looked at the lirc guide for gutsy?
<MythbuntuGuest68> nope
<therethinker> $lirc
<mythbot> LIRC is a program that allows you to use remote controls and IR blasters
<MythbuntuGuest68> remote is working
<MythbuntuGuest68> so lirc is loaded
<tgm4883_laptop> but it needs to transmit
<MythbuntuGuest68> yeah, exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> $guide
<mythbot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a section on transmitting
<therethinker> $additem:lircguide:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<mythbot> Added help file for lircguide
<tafkaz> hm....how can i make mythwelcome start instead of mythfrontend in mythbuntu 7.10
<tafkaz> tried with a link in the autostart of xfce...but that makes my login hang
<tafkaz> so i took it out again
<therethinker> $test
<mythbot> Sorry, mythbot is dead!
<MythbuntuGuest30> hey couple questions: is it possible to make the frontend to just library and act like like a WMC from a samba file server? and also what is the cheapest working tuner?
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest30, install mythvideo
<MythbuntuGuest30> on a front end system or the unit that has it mythbuntu fully installed?>
<Daviey> what sort of tuner?
<Daviey> as directhex says.. use mythvideo and point the video directory to the mount point for samba
<lwolf> hi
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest30, mythvideo is a frontend plugin
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest30, as for tuners, depends on what you want to record from
<therethinker> 461,000
<therethinker> Oh, sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, HD or SD?
<MythbuntuGuest30> sd
<MythbuntuGuest30> i wont be affording HD anytime soon :D
<tgm4883_laptop> PVR-150
<MythbuntuGuest30> the hauppauge i saw on the website as most supported, Is the $53 one from newegg work or should i spend 10-20 more on a diff version of it?
<tgm4883_laptop> if it's the PVR-150 it will work
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik, all PVR-150's work OOB
<MythbuntuGuest30> alright sounds good. thank you for the advice
<tgm4883_laptop> a PVR-500 is good
<tgm4883_laptop> if you want dual tuners
<MythbuntuGuest30> ive used linux for a while but this mythtv stuff is kinda confusing at times. ah. i dont have a need for a dual tuner... yet >.>
<MythbuntuGuest30> Take care and thank you again
<solarbaby> I've got a strange new problem.. Upcoming recordings is not listing anything passed tomorrow..  even though the conflicts page shows 2 pages full of stuff to be recorded with no conflicts
<solarbaby> heh so much for a perfect install
<solarbaby> I have 12 days worth of guide data too
<solarbaby> frag
<solarbaby> Im starting to disslike MythTV
<solarbaby> it can't tease me by being stable for a week, and then not list any upcoming recordings for the next week even though they are all progammed in
<tgm4883_laptop> mythfilldatabase?
<solarbaby> Im rerunning that now..
<solarbaby> all the info is in the conflict manager with 0 conflicts
<solarbaby> so its just being a real retard
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean specially gifted
<solarbaby> this sucks
<solarbaby> that didn't help
<solarbaby> I dont wanna install mythtv and program my scheules once per week.. thats insane
<Daviey> cron job...
<solarbaby> Hahah
<Daviey> '?
<solarbaby> whats your question Daviey?
<Daviey> not a question.. but a solution
<solarbaby> cronjob will not reinstall mythtv for me weekly
<Daviey> it _could_
<solarbaby> and then program istelf with all my favorit tv shows
<solarbaby> your crazy
<Daviey> but what is the problem?
<Daviey> solarbaby: please don't call me crazy
<solarbaby> Upcoming Recordings are blank
<Daviey> Are they in the db?
<rhpot1991> is there an easy way to get an old recording into mythtv without having any db info for it (besides mythvideo which wont let me edit it)?
<solarbaby> Daviey: My appolagies..  using Cron to reinstall the system each week seems a little out there to me
<Daviey> solarbaby: it is.. i mean a cron for mythfilldatabase
<solarbaby> Oh
<Daviey> rhpot1991: google orphaned recordings
<rhpot1991> thanks
<solarbaby> I just ran mythfill database with a redownloaded xml and its still the same nothingness
<Daviey> Are they in the db?
<rhpot1991> you might need to add the update flags to mythfilldb
<solarbaby> the data is there though..  I get all the TV guide stuff
<rhpot1991> otherwise it will just nab new stuff
<solarbaby> Oh wait a minute..  I do not get my Schedules Guide..
<solarbaby> I was mistaken
<solarbaby> perhaps my scraper isnt' getting the right info now
<Daviey> solarbaby: how are you running mythfilldb atm?
<Daviey> scraper... eww
<solarbaby> I scrape from zap2it
<Daviey> why?
<solarbaby> yeah..  I really need to get some money in my paypal account so I can get schedules direct
<Daviey> $20 a year for stable, reliable info..
<solarbaby> I have the cash.. its just my bank account is in another state
<solarbaby> heh
<rhpot1991> jump on SD
<rhpot1991> are they offering a free trial still?
<tgm4883_laptop> should be
<Daviey> rhpot1991: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth.rebuilddatabase.pl btw
<rhpot1991> thanks, I'm trying to find that perl script on my box now
<solarbaby> I suppose I could use another one of my email address to get the free trial for another week
<rhpot1991> found it
<rhpot1991> can't you just use a credit card with paypal?  I think thats the way I did it.
<Daviey> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/myth.rebuilddatabase.pl.gz
<Daviey> whoever first wrote a scrapping script should be shot
<rhpot1991> ya alredy got it
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, shot twice
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop should be shot aswell
<tgm4883_laptop> not so much :(
<Daviey> true
 * tgm4883_laptop does not scrape
 * tgm4883_laptop has SD :)
<solarbaby> I'll have SD Soon
<Daviey> but he is a yank :)
<rhpot1991> do you run your mythfilldatabase with any update flags?
<rhpot1991> or just let it nab only new stuff?
<rhpot1991> I have noticed random changes in programming not go through
<rhpot1991> like when the baseball series didn't go 7 days
<Daviey> uses scrape methods will break every month
<rhpot1991> s/days/games/
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, but did zap2it update?
<rhpot1991> not sure
<tgm4883_laptop> well that would be something to check first
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> I just know there was an update flag that I had to use when I swapped from zap2it to SD
<rhpot1991> was contemplating telling it to run with that
<solarbaby> Recording Schedules has all the info, but Upcoming Recordings is blank, and I have good epg info
<Daviey> and you can see it marked as schedlued in tv guide?
<Daviey> or mythweb?
<solarbaby> There's guide data until 2007-11-09 22:50 (13 days).
<solarbaby> mythweb
<Daviey> and you can see it marked as schedlued in tv guide?
<Daviey> or mythweb?
<solarbaby> I see it in mythweb as scheduled, but not in upcoming recordings
<Daviey> hmm..
<Daviey> i can't think of anythig obvious.. perhaps corrupt db?
<solarbaby> yeah
<solarbaby> I'll see if I can fix the database
<solarbaby> bad database is my worst fear
<Daviey> groovy
<rhpot1991> did you run the db repair utility?
<solarbaby> not yet
<rhpot1991>  /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<solarbaby> Thanks
<rhpot1991> I've had to run it before when my DB got junked up
<rhpot1991> so I have it running in my crontab now
<Daviey> rhpot1991: myth' control centre has an option to run it \o/
<solarbaby> optimize_mythdb.pl didn't fix it
<rhpot1991> hmmm I wonder if I enabled it in there
<rhpot1991> I originally set all this up by hand, so I am so used to not having the MCC
<solarbaby> is this going to nuke my databse ? myth.rebuilddatabase.pl.gz
<rhpot1991> hmmm I do have it enabled in there, should I pull that out of my crontab then?
<solarbaby> ah rebuildatabse just errors out
<rhpot1991> I'm not really familiar with it, I just reran it on an orphaned file, first time I ever used it
<solarbaby> I'd pretty much say the database has gone wanky
<solarbaby> parts of it work great.. but anything to do with scheduling anything isn't working
<solarbaby> jeeze only 1 week of uptime too
<solarbaby> these problems are supposed to happen when you have 500 gigs worth of tv programming on your hard drive
<dwf_starband2> I have set up a frontend and everything is working except the remote
<solarbaby> I guess the only other thing I can try is to drop the database and hope that I can make a new one
<dwf_starband> I am trying to set up the remote for my frontend, its the mce 1069 pictured at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Media_Center_Remotes
<dwf_starband> in the mythbuntu control centre I have the windows media center remotes old version selected
<dwf_starband> it doesnt work
<dwf_starband> if i enter irw in the terminal
<dwf_starband> it will "hang" waiting for the remote untill i push ctr + c but doesnt show anything when i press buttons on the remote
<dwf_starband> the led on the receiver lights up when i push buttons on the remote though
<dwf_starband> anyone know what I need to change?
<dwf_starband> anyone around?
<Nixus_Maximus> maybe u should try "mce new version"
<solarbaby> Ok dropping the database and building a brand new one was easier then I thought
<solarbaby> too bad I lost all my database info
<dwf_starband> mce new version has teh same results
<dwf_starband> would I need to restart the computer after changing to the new version?
<Daviey> dwf_starband: in that case.. might be easier to record your own lircrc.. but do submit it to us!
<dwf_starband> how would I go about doing that?  Is there a write up on how?
<Daviey> dwf_starband: Wouldn't hurt.. but you should be able to just restart myth
<Daviey> sure.. i'll find it
<dwf_starband> ok thanks, meanwhile im restarting it to see if that makes a difference
<Daviey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy#head-025c74d0d3764358ee4e877f536ede253efeaee3
<Daviey> "Unlisted Remotes"
<dwf_starband> ok ill read that
<Daviey> dwf_starband: I'm looking to make a "remotre recorder" for Hardy (8.04)
<tgm4883_laptop> spec
<dwf_starband> a gui interface for recording remotes?
<dwf_starband> that would be sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> $spec
<Daviey> haha
<Daviey> mythbot: you rock
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker?
<dwf_starband> This remote requires the mceusb _not_ the mceusb2 LIRC module.
<dwf_starband> Use the default mceusb2 lircd.conf file and all of the remote's keys work without modifying the example mceusb2 lircd.conf file.
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid mythbot
<tgm4883_laptop> $guide
<mythbot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<dwf_starband> quote from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Windows_Vista_MCE_Remote
<therethinker> hello?
<therethinker> What about me, tgm4883?
<tgm4883_laptop> $spec
<Daviey> dwf_starband: can you raise a bug?
<tgm4883_laptop> does mythbot not reply if it doens't know something anymore?
<dwf_starband> if you tell me how
<therethinker> Why?
<therethinker> $jasdkfasdf
<therethinker> $ubuntu
<solarbaby> I seriously hate MythTV right now
<dwf_starband> should I try and see if I can get the mceusb2 lirc.conf to work with the mceusb module first?
<Daviey> dwf_starband: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+filebug
<therethinker>  /kick solarbaby
<solarbaby> I loved it this morning too
<Daviey> dwf_starband: sure
<dwf_starband> ok
<solarbaby> kick yourself.. Im a little agitated
<therethinker> $women
<tgm4883_laptop> can you do that?
<therethinker> Hm... ubotu must be broken or something...
<Daviey> solarbaby: this is generally a peacefull place - lets keep it that way eh?
<therethinker> What just happened?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop is playing with his toy
<solarbaby> Daviey im generally prety easy going myself, until everythign caves in on itself for no good reasons
<therethinker> but yeah -- ubotu is down, I guess
<therethinker> !women
<solarbaby> Daviey maybe its this version
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<Daviey> therethinker: ubotu isn't alive here atm
<therethinker> Exactly -- he's not even on the server
<Daviey> yeah.. -ops know
<therethinker> That just explains the mythbot not replying
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<Daviey> there are two backup ubotu's if we really need one :)
<therethinker> really?
<therethinker> its not a huge deal, its just why mythbot doesn't know anything, on say:
<therethinker> $rdf
<Daviey> therethinker: can you add two other alias's for ubotu?
<therethinker> Which one has the greatest uptime?
<Daviey> ubot3 & Ubotwo:
<Daviey> those are reserves if ubotu dies
<therethinker> Since it would be incredibly hard to see if ubotu is dead
<tgm4883_laptop> but it should ask all 3
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> should not
<Daviey> well.. ask each one in turn - if no response
<therethinker> Then it will get 3 responses, and then it would post here 3 times
<therethinker> Yeah -- but it doesn't have a knowledge of responses
<Daviey> then output.. "Erk.. ubotu is more unreliable than me"
<therethinker> As in, it doesn't realize its chaining
<Daviey> therethinker: no response = null :)
<therethinker> Yeah the bot can't detect responses
<Daviey> ah
<therethinker> What it does, is look for private messages sent by ubotu
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, i think it's not biggie
<therethinker> it then deduces someone must have asked for that keyword, and wiki's it,and posts about it here
<therethinker> Hence why I can't have mythbot in -dev, or if it didn't know, it'd output here
<Daviey> ah.. that happend when we were testing
<therethinker> You saw the new additem/changeitem, right?
 * therethinker is proud of adding/changing functoinality
<solarbaby> Ok so I dropped the database and re created a new one..  Arrggh..  Now I know for sure the database had nothing to do with programs not showing up in Upcoming Recordings
<solarbaby> well at least I think I know for sure..  because it still wont show up
<tgm4883_laptop> thats too bad
<solarbaby> yeah I really dont know what to do next other then format and reinstall..  thats no fix though
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you live?
<solarbaby> right next to Las Vegas,Nevada
<tgm4883_laptop> you use SD?
<solarbaby> not yet
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you using to grab listings?
<solarbaby> zap2it
<solarbaby> its just a scraper until I get SD up and working
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> well i can't help you then
<solarbaby> but it was working fine for a week..
<Daviey> yeah.. that is typical of scrapers
<Daviey> not mythtv's fault!
<solarbaby> we dont know if its the scapers fault or mythtv bug yet
<solarbaby> keep an open mind until we've come up with a deffinate answer now
<Daviey> if zap2it change a small thing on a page.. maybe add an advert - that's it.. your listings are knackered
<tgm4883_laptop> solarbaby, put SD in there then
<Daviey> solarbaby: I'm pretty sure this aint mythtv's fault...
<solarbaby> I hope its not..  I need this to be running smooth ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> I think we'd see more of these if it was
<solarbaby> thats a good pint
<solarbaby> point
<solarbaby> course my install is a little older then most of yours.. I installed mine the day before the new version came out ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> my install is from when we still used openbox
<tgm4883_laptop> ftw
<solarbaby> heh
<Daviey> solarbaby: yeah.. my database is nearly 3 years old now
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i would bet most the devs have old dbs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-28
<dwf_starband> no toggle bit mask found. But I know for sure that RC6 has a toggle bit!
<dwf_starband> does that mean that my try at recordig the remote failed?
<dwf_starband> Daviey?
<dwf_starband> do the mceusb receivers work with usb1.1?
<dwf_starband> i added my dishnetwork configuration to the bottom of the lircd.conf just like I have on my backend and my dishnetwork remote doesnt even work, so I dont think its a problem with the right config problem
<dwf_starband> thats what makes me wonder If its something with the hardware
<solarbaby> Daviey: I am filling my database now with schedules direct
<solarbaby> dwf_starband: are you trying to get your USBUIRT to control your DishNetwork tuner?
<dwf_starband> no i already have everything setup on my backend
<dwf_starband> im just trying to get my frontend working,
<solarbaby> oh alright.. I wrote a howto for that a little while back.. its a great little guide
<dwf_starband> i have a desktop/backend/frontend working (except fot the ocasional pink screen of death)
<solarbaby> so is your frontend not handshaking with your database?
<dwf_starband> my frontend works fine aswell, im just trying to get the remote to work with it
<solarbaby> oh i see
<solarbaby> I haven't configured multiple IR devices in Lirc yet..  I dont think its very hard though
<solarbaby> I will be doing that at some point though
<solarbaby> well I seem to have the same problem with schedules direct..  Hmmm..  not a big suprise but doubly upsetting
<hendrixski> hey, since mythtv uses ffmpeg + mods as its internal media player
<hendrixski> does it get packaged separately?
<hendrixski> or are the ffmpeg libraries just a part of libmyth?
<directhex> it's in mythtv/libs/libavcodec in the source tree, but it's all compiled into libmythavcodec
<hendrixski> directhex, ah, K.  so it's all in the libmyth package in ubuntu... and not from the ffmpeg package
<directhex> well, no, since mythtv can't work without it, and the mythtv packages don't Depends: on ffmpeg
<hendrixski> directhex, I checked the wiki to make sure that I wasn't being a dingus, and nowhere in there is there any reference about what the internal player is made of
<directhex> the internal player is the same player as myth uses for recordings. so the question is "what does mythtv use for its AV processing & displaying code", not anything specific to the internal player
 * hendrixski doesn't follow
<directhex> it's not something that even matters unless you're a developer, and it's not something specific to the "internal player" - libavcodec is used in several places
<hendrixski> directhex, well, like I said, I'm trying to get enough of an understanding of mythtv so that I can contribute stuff back to it in a developers capacity
<hendrixski> and I keep hearing "no hendrixski you're retarded, shut up and go read the wiki, don't ask us" so I go read the wiki, and of course it's not there
<hendrixski> is there a better resource for developers to get started other than the wiki?
<directhex> typically? the source code. it's not enormously complex in any of the sections you'd want to go near
<directhex> christ, it's years since i've done any serious c++, hate the language generally, but i've hacked on the myth source "blind" and had changes go upstream
<solarbaby> Daviey: If I had to guess, the zap2it xml scraper currupted my old database somehow
<solarbaby> Daviey: its all working now..  too bad I had to delete my old database though..  that can drive a man to drink!
<directhex> solarbaby, well, if you must use the scraper to save $20
<solarbaby> no I dont care about saving $20 at all
<solarbaby> I just dont have access to my paypal account while im out of state
<solarbaby> If I could mail cash to schedules direct i'd do it right now..  instead I just signed up for another demo account until I can get some money in my paypal
<hendrixski> lol..  it's not complex per se it's just illegible.  there's maybe 3 classes total that have any comments at all.
<hendrixski> probably doesn't help that this is my first open source project I'm trying to get into... it probably gets easier as time goes on.
<directhex> some seactions are more heavyweight than others
<directhex> and myth is rather large
<hendrixski> yeah, it's huge.
<hendrixski> I just rapped my head around the gContext thing last week... which made it feel a little more manageable than it did before I knew how that worked
<solarbaby> SD has much better performance.. more listing info]
<solarbaby> and TVwish works with it
<zeke> there a channel for knoppmyth?
<zeke> guess not...
<solarbaby> only problem I have now is that mythweb can't access my new database
<zeke> I try to do an aptitude dist-upgrade and it tells me I have lots of broken packages and unmet dependencies
<zeke> this on knoppmyth...can't find a channel for that
<tgm4883_laptop> zeke, use mythbuntu :)
<zeke> i.e. linux mce?
<tgm4883_laptop> Mythbuntu
<zeke> basically the same thing isn't it?  both use ubuntu kernel as backend
<zeke> or am I sorely mistaken?
<tgm4883_laptop> so when i say mythbuntu, you hear linuxmce?
<zeke> I'm just not sure of the difference
<zeke> not trying to gainsay your advice
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont know what linuxmce is based on
<zeke> it said ubuntu kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> i do know that it is a huge ripoff of plutohome
<tgm4883_laptop> huge
<zeke> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> and i wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole
<foxbuntu> LinuxMCE is more based on a morphed version of Pluto and MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxmce is a black mark on the existance of linux
<tgm4883_laptop> imho
<zeke> hmmm
<tgm4883_laptop> almost as much as plutohome
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure which company makes me feel dirtier
<foxbuntu> linuxmce is a project that will die at some point mearly because they burned the bridges back to the community
<tgm4883_laptop> probably
<zeke> pluto home freeware?
<tgm4883_laptop> bunch of rip off artists
<tgm4883_laptop> zeke, yes
<zeke> hmmm...then I guess it would be difficult to tell which one makes you feel dirtier
 * foxbuntu stabs linuxmce with a rusty spoon
<tgm4883_laptop> no foxbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> $poke linuxmce
<foxbuntu> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> i swear mythbot never works for me :(
<tgm4883_laptop> $guide
<tgm4883_laptop> $mythbot
<foxbuntu> $poke tgm4883_laptop
<rooaus> The linuxmce guy used to work for pluto I think.
<foxbuntu> anywho...
<zeke> gui install with mythbuntu?  never had much luck with text installs
<tgm4883_laptop> i feel better now
<tgm4883_laptop> yes zeke
<zeke> tried it with freeBSD and got no desktop environment afterwards
<foxbuntu> zeke, we have the cleanest and easiest install between then MythTV Derivitives
<zeke> I'm listening
<foxbuntu> zeke, our install is bascailly a Ubuntu LiveCD that asks a few extra questions to setup MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<foxbuntu> troy_s, you there?
<zeke> 10' display?
<foxbuntu> what?
<zeke> I'm a bit hard of seeing it as it from here with knoppmyth
<foxbuntu> what?
<zeke> 10' (ten foot display) made for navigating easier from your couch which is, on average, about ten feet from the couch
<zeke> talking about OSD
<foxbuntu> ah
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Go
<foxbuntu> troy_s, we need to find a time to have a devel meeting about artwork
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok.  Tonite?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Who is involved etc...
<foxbuntu> you and the rest of the team
<foxbuntu> not tonight
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Any issues at hand?
<foxbuntu> but upcoming
<zeke> and by "from the couch" I mean "from the tv"
<zeke> or I could just get glasses
<foxbuntu> troy_s, pm
<zeke> flux, gnome, kde?
<tgm4883_laptop> xfce
<zeke> ah
<zeke> can I do an dual install with knoppmyth to try it out?
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to just fine
<zeke> I just wish I had usb 2.0 on this now...not exactly sure how to burn files to dvd
<zeke> schedules direct support?
<tgm4883_laptop> OOB
<zeke> N?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<zeke> lol
<zeke> but of course
<tgm4883_laptop> OOB = Out Of Box
<zeke> oh
<zeke> so basically everything knoppmyth is only better/easier to use?
<zeke> iyho
<tgm4883_laptop> what?
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda
<MythbuntuGuest41> I would like some assistance getting a mythbuntu connected to the backend on a frontend & backend combined install.
<fg_> Hello! is someone there?
<toorima> $hello
<fg_> I've installed MythBuntu 7.10 on my pc and need some help to tune it up.
<toorima> say what you need help with and maybe someone can help
<fg_> First, no sound comes out. My motherboard has an Intel hda sound controller. Driver software seems well choosen in the settings manager, but I cannot find sound controller software.
<toorima> search ubuntuforums.org for your motherboard and sound but i think it is you have to load a module to get it to work
<tgm4883_laptop> you can select which audio device it uses
<MythbuntuGuest41> I can't connect to the backend from a local frontend.  I've read the forums and am still unable to connect.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest41, what did you set the ip addresss to?
<MythbuntuGuest41> localhost
<MythbuntuGuest41> in the frontend
<toorima> MythbuntuGuest41: u need to set up the backend with its real ip and frontend to that ip
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> it should work either way
<tgm4883_laptop> actually
<tgm4883_laptop> it might not work with localhost, i've never tried
<tgm4883_laptop> 127.0.0.1 would work though
<toorima> oh local frontend
<toorima> my misstake
<tgm4883_laptop> can you start mythfrontend from the command line and look for errors
<fg_> "mythbuntu alsa mixer" makes it.
<MythbuntuGuest41> on the backend I have the real ip because I am going to use a remote frontend too.  let me verify the frontend ip.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest41, then activate the mysql service and use the real backend ip address
<MythbuntuGuest41> I have setup mythbuntu on a frontend & backend with localhost for the backend and frontend and I cannot connect to the backend.
<MitoTranin> well... yeah, of course...
<MitoTranin> that's because you're telling the frontend to use itself as a backend, and that's not what you need to do
<MythbuntuGuest41> This is a frontend and backend on the same machine.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest41, yes, you still need to use at least 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK
<MitoTranin> ah, well that makes it a little better, but still... it's always best to use your real IP
<MitoTranin> and even if you don't, you want to use the localhost numbers, not name
<MitoTranin> the numbers are what tgm4883_laptop just mentioned, 127.0.0.1
<MitoTranin> btw: hi tgm4883_ :)
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<MythbuntuGuest41> I had it setup with localhost numbers.
<tgm4883_laptop> did you ever get that serial IR receiver working?
<MitoTranin> haven't seen superm1 yet
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest41, did you start the frontend from the command line and look for errors?
<MitoTranin> and I really don't want to go screwing around with my install now that it's working 100% other than that
<MitoTranin> I might setup a remote frontend to screw around with it there though
<MythbuntuGuest41> I get errors saying it can't connect and it has timed out.
<tgm4883_laptop> what ip address did you use?
<tgm4883_laptop> in the backend setup
<MitoTranin> are you sure the mythbackend is running properly?
<MythbuntuGuest41> 127.0.0.1, before that i was trying it's actual ip address.
<tgm4883_laptop> can you do
<MythbuntuGuest41> The backend seems to be running fine.  I can get into mysql command prompt and I've done the mythconverg.
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/init.d/mythbackend start
<tgm4883_laptop> youve done what mythconverg?
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> if you're running mythbuntu, you shouldn't have had to do ANYTHING with the command line, mysql, or mythconverg in order to get the system working
<MitoTranin> if you've messed around with that stuff, you really need to mention what you did and why so that we know how to proceed, because otherwise there's no telling what type of condition your system is in
<MythbuntuGuest41> I didn't at all until I tried to trouble shoot my frontend connection problems.
<MitoTranin> so what did you do then?
<MythbuntuGuest41> I get this when I restart "* Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables."
<MitoTranin> that's fine and normal
<MitoTranin> that just means it's *looking* for such things... it does not mean that it is finding such things
<tgm4883_laptop> how does your backend get it's IP address
<MythbuntuGuest41> I'm trying localhost, isolated backend & frontend only.
<tgm4883_laptop> how does your backend get it's IP address
<tgm4883_laptop> how does your backend get it's IP address
<MythbuntuGuest86> I don't think that applies because I'm trying to get a combined frontend & backend to work.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest86, open up MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> and test your connection to mysql
<MythbuntuGuest86> k. I'll give that a try.
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest86: your IP always applies, regardless of how many systems you are using... and how your system obtains its IP applies as well...
<MythbuntuGuest86> I can't test the mysql connection from the MCC, it's grayed out and I can't click the test button.
<tgm4883_laptop> theres your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> what kind of install did you do?
<MythbuntuGuest86> mythbuntu install on top of exising Ubuntu Gutsy desktop.
<tgm4883_laptop> how did you install it?
<tgm4883_laptop> any guides?
<MythbuntuGuest86> Gutsy or Mythbuntu/
<MythbuntuGuest86> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest86> I used the mythbuntu.org guide.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> in MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> what system roles are selected?
<MythbuntuGuest86> backend Primary backend and frontend.
<tgm4883_laptop> open up synaptic and tell me if mysql-server is installed
<MythbuntuGuest86> k. standby.
<MythbuntuGuest86> Yes it is.
<tgm4883_laptop> what about mythtv-database?
<MythbuntuGuest86> yes that is too.
<MitoTranin> quick question here... what is your intent of this machine?
<MitoTranin> do you actually intend to use it as a workstation?
<MitoTranin> or is it's only function to be a mythtv system?
<MythbuntuGuest86> master backend with frontend.
<MitoTranin> that's not the answer to my question
<MitoTranin> do you intend to use this computer as a workstation, or for anything else other than things dealing with MythTV?
<MythbuntuGuest86> mythtv system and file server.
<MythbuntuGuest86> not as a primary workstation.
<MitoTranin> ok... then tgm4883_laptop, feel free to back me up, or give other advice here... but MythbuntuGuest86, I hugely strongly suggest that you start from a clean slate and wipe/reinstall the system from the latest mythbuntu cd
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, +1
<MitoTranin> I can promise with almost 100% surity, that your problems will be solved
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> I dont know what you did to your system
<tgm4883_laptop> but it is fscked up
<MitoTranin> AND, you will have better system performance, because you will be using xfce instead of gnome, AND you will have full integration, AND you will still have the ability to run the system as a file server
<MitoTranin> there are zero downsides, and a ton of benefits to you reinstalling right now
<MythbuntuGuest86> I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the advice.  It's late here in Michigan so I'm going to have to try this tommorw, thanks again.
<MitoTranin> why did he feel the need to mention his state?
<MitoTranin> I'm in the same time-zone and don't feel the need for that :)
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<MitoTranin> so tgm4883_laptop any ideas on my remote?
<MitoTranin> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> the serial receiver?
<MitoTranin> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> I think you will be ok with the guide
<MitoTranin> hey, wasn't that meeting the other day?
<MitoTranin> how'd it go?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> went good
<MitoTranin> I was going to remind my cousin about that
<MitoTranin> I doubt he remembered to go though
<tgm4883_laptop> who?
<MitoTranin> my cousin was going to come to it, he does quite a bit of programing
<MitoTranin> and loves mythbuntu after I showed it to him :)
<MitoTranin> he's been a mythtv fiend for a while... actually the person who got me into it
<MitoTranin> he would have gone by Tim somehting
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, how is your mirror doing?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: syncing every night...
<tgm4883_laptop> how much bandwidth used?
<MitoTranin> has had over 100gb usage since the release
<MitoTranin> per day that is
<MythbuntuGuest39> is there a reason the i386 7.01 mythbuntu install disk seg faults on start up on an XP1800+ on the ALiMaGIK chipset?
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<MythbuntuGuest39> I just can't figure out what's causing it
<MythbuntuGuest39> it's a problem with ubuntu Feisty (at least) because feisty does the same thing
<tgm4883_laptop> does the gutsy install cd work?
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'm burning it right now
<tgm4883_laptop> the live cd that is
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'll tell you in about 5 min
<MythbuntuGuest39> ahhh... you know what...
<MythbuntuGuest39> it may be a bad ribbon cable
<MythbuntuGuest39> all sorts of weird things are happening with the drive now
<MythbuntuGuest39> or a bad IDE channel (hopefully not)
<MythbuntuGuest39> nope... the IDE channels and cables are actually good
<MythbuntuGuest39> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest39> both the i386 gutsy and feisty installs are seg faulting
<tgm4883_laptop> bad drive?
<tgm4883_laptop> bad memory?
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'll run a memtest
<MythbuntuGuest39> and a drive test
<MythbuntuGuest39> and actually, I may be wrong about the IDE channel / cable... it just ran stably for slightly longer
<MythbuntuGuest39> well, good call on the memory
<MythbuntuGuest39> one of my older sticks went bad
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: I guess I was wrong... I hadn't checked my BW yesterday or today, the downloads have gone down
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, how much?
<MitoTranin> 121gb 1st day, 219gb 2nd day, 105gb 3rd day, 70gb 4th, 58gb 5th
<MythbuntuGuest39> will a back/frontend run decently with only 512MB ram?
<MitoTranin> but 58gb is still higher for a single day than it ever saw before release
<tgm4883_laptop> my calculations are they we are doing about 450GB per day
<MitoTranin> highest then was 52
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest39, that should be fine
<MitoTranin> I only run 512
<MythbuntuGuest39> cool, well hopefully everything gets up and running now
<MythbuntuGuest39> what does the message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" mean when you're trying to start up
<MythbuntuGuest39> *note that I don't have a SATA drive*
<MythbuntuGuest39> shoot... I just read how difficult this problem may be on the forums
<MythbuntuGuest39> boohiss
<solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: I love MythTV
<solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: its a love hate relationship.. very pationate
<solarbaby> tgm4883_laptop: you were right scrapers are evil things
<therethinker> $test
 * Tari waves
<Tari> my frontend appears to have forgotten the database password while I was gone for a couple days
<Tari> (I'm guessing it auto-updated to 7.10 final)
<Tari> anyone know how I can recover that pass?
<MitoTranin> it should be in /etc/mysql/mysql.txt if I remember correctly
<Tari> no such file or directory
<MitoTranin> sorry, /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Tari> good, that works
<Tari> ..or not
<Tari> either that's not the real pass, or there's something else wrong
<Tari> the frontend starts, prompts for language and db info, and repeats when I enter that info
<Tari> ah, here's the underlying error
<Tari> the db server can't start, since the partition containing /var/lib/mysql is full
<MitoTranin> ah, yeah, that would do it
<Tari> it's also a bit of a problem for me
<Tari> since the root parition is 3-4 gigs, I think
<Tari> and /myth (recordings and all that) is another drive, ~40 gigs
<Tari> hmm..
<Tari> would it be safe to delete the contents of /var/log?
<therethinker> $mythbot
 * Tari wanders off to find another hard drive for lvm
<marcel> Anyone tried the Silverstone LC10 casing + iMon remote that comes with it ? Should it work "out of the box" with mythbuntu ?
<zagibu> i have a rather noobish question: why is my new TV equipped with a 1366x768 panel, when 720p is actually 1280x720?
<Tari> overscan?
<zagibu> on a digital panel?
<popey> yes
<popey> most TVs do that
<zagibu> what for?
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overscan
<zagibu> hmmm, ok, thanks...so what resolution should i use on my mythbox?
<zagibu> you know, I connected it to the tv using a DVI to HDMI cable
<zagibu> but if I let it detect the screen automatically, it only presents me the modes 480p and 1080i
<zagibu> and both don't fit on the screen (image is cropped at all sides)
<tafkaz> hm...mythbuntu runs pretty fine now...but does anyone here know how to use wythwelcome instead of mythfrontend as the starter ?
<tafkaz> the xfce autostarrt function doesnt seem to help
<marcel> zagibu: I use  720p as resolution
<marcel> But it also depends on your vidcard
<marcel> if it alows u tio use the native panel resolution than use that one
<CanadianMan> greetings
<zagibu> could you show me the relevant entries in xorg.conf?
<marcel> well actualy it does that out of the box
<marcel> but that also depends on the type of tv u use
<marcel> and what information it reports back to your vidcard
<zagibu> it's detected as generic, supporting 480p and 1080i, but it really is a 720p screen
<marcel> well it actuallu is 1366x768 :)
<marcel> what vidcard u have ?
<zagibu> an onboard intel
<marcel> hmm dont know about that then
<marcel> Wait a few months until vc-1 and x264 are hw supported in ati  or nvidia drivers
<marcel> and by that one :)
<tafkaz> so everyone here uses mythfrontend instead of mythwelcome ?
<tafkaz> mythwelcome is the much better way to start myth...i cant believe its not the standard
<tafkaz> in mythbuntu
<marcel> btw i also switched my HDMI cabel from el-cheapo to a decent one. That work much better also
<tafkaz> but its even worse, that putting it into the autostart doesnt work
<tafkaz> cant find any answers...
<marcel> tafkaz: I dont know wheter its packaged in mythbuntu.
<tafkaz> it is, and it works perfectly
<marcel> But it shouldn't be hard to add
<tafkaz> only it will not start as autostart
<tafkaz> well...thats what i thought
<tafkaz> but i cannot get it to run....
<marcel> use the control panel to disable autostart first
<tafkaz> i read some people have the same prob with mythbuntu, but i didnt find any answers
<tafkaz> i used the controlpanel to disable mythtv autostart, and then added mythwelcome
<tafkaz> that causes my gui to hang after reboot
<tafkaz> hm but i try it again !
<just1nj> anyone alive
<CanadianMan> i'm using mythbuntu and for some reason the movie posters that mythvideo downloads are being corrupted.  they have a size of 0.
<CanadianMan> everything else is fine plot, rating, time length, director
<Daviey> CanadianMan: checked the permissions of where you store video's?
<CanadianMan> the folder is 777 and the images are 644
<CanadianMan> oh store the video's i'm sorry. what i gave you were the posters
<Daviey> CanadianMan: hmm no idea then sorry.. In 30 mins i'll try it and see if i can reproduce
<CanadianMan> ok cool thank you
<CanadianMan> the folder is 755 and the video files are 744
<Daviey> and who is the owner of the folder?
<Daviey> ls -al /folder/location
<CanadianMan> i am the owner of the folder
<solarbaby> Daviey: Mythbuntu wins another point, and scrappers fall back.
<Daviey> solarbaby: woot!
<solarbaby> hehehe :)
<solarbaby> Daviey: my appolagises for yesterdate, I was really fuming
<Daviey> heh.. can be very much like that sometimes
<solarbaby> Nod..  as far as I knew I was totally done working all the bugs out..  and then WHOP!
<solarbaby> The Beauty is I finally got TVWish working when I switched over to SD.. and I love TVWish its a set of awesome scripts
 * Daviey knows nothing of TVWish
<Daviey> but, scrappers _will_ break 'weekly'
<solarbaby> I'll take care of that for you
<solarbaby> yeah obviously..  I was stupid to even set one up
<solarbaby> Daviey: http://www.templetons.com/brad/myth/tvwish.html
<Daviey> sounds good ^
<ckw> is there a way to control the background recording that mythtv does for it live tv functions?
<Daviey> "background recording"
<Daviey> ?
<ckw> probably a bad choice of words
<solarbaby> Its not a LIVETV based deal, it just adds more content to your list of recordings
<ckw> when i launch myth and watch for a while and then turn it off i end up with files in excess of 100 MB sometimes in /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<solarbaby> Read the page carefully..  it makes MythTV way more programmable then Tivo will ever become
<dwf_starband> Daviey: do the mceusb remote receivers work on usb 1.1?
<dwf_starband> in mythbuntu?
<ckw> is there some way to define a limit on the space that it will use?
<ckw> for example...i have been watching for 45 minutes and i have a resulting file in excess of 600 mb and growing....when i close myth that file remains...i dont want that to happen
<solarbaby> that'll be scary when I finally fill my 500 gig drive
<solarbaby> heh
<ckw> for example...i have been watching for 45 minutes and i have a resulting file in excess of 600 mb and growing....when i close myth that file remains...i dont want that to happen
<solarbaby> <--- Gives Superm1 a big wet one
<superm1> Hi solarbaby :)
<solarbaby> good to seeya again!
<superm1> been traveling, so offline for a few days
<superm1> keescook, you here yet?
<solarbaby> superm1: I learned my lesson with scrapers for epg..  wow was that a bad idea
<superm1> what's that?
<keescook> superm1: hi!
<superm1> keescook, i just got situated up here :)
<solarbaby> superm1: I was scraping zap2it..  but that seriosuly messes with the database..  I since dropped my database and started a fresh one (YAY I finally learned how to do that)
<keescook> superm1: ah, very cool.  I'm on floor 3, to the right of the elevators at the moment.
<superm1> keescook, i'm on the 5th at the end.  did you grab lunch yet?
<solarbaby> superm1: things we only wish to experiment with when we have a new install like mine
<superm1> solarbaby, yick
<keescook> superm1: yeah, ate already.  there's a nice sandwich shop called "Cinderella's" on the other side of Mass Ave
<superm1> i saw a few oriental places that i was thinking, but maybe a sandwich is more appropriate for lunch
<superm1> ah looks like a whole bunch of *-motu folks are going to eat, i'll join them :)
<Daviey> superm1: ah.. you arrived ok then :)
<superm1> Daviey, yeah
<Daviey> superm1: good 'o
<superm1> Daviey, i'm a wee bit tired though
<Daviey> I need to have another loom at the schedule for this week
<superm1> some bloat from the UK is rooming with me, but he hasn't arrived yet
<Daviey> oh dear.. a tired superm1 is a grumpy one :þ
<superm1> well a hungry one is more trouble
<superm1> i haven't eaten since yesterday dinner
<Daviey> heh.. who is rooming with you?>
<superm1> i dunno his name off hand.  i just saw that he was from the UK with his address listed on the room checkin
<Daviey> groovy
<superm1> egads, why are our forums so freaking busy?
<Daviey> hint.. forums suck
<superm1> well if we didn't have them, how would those people get help?
<Daviey> Launchpad Answers
<Daviey> ie, a proper support place :)
 * tgm4883 pulls a superm1 and sneaks in
<CanadianMan> sorry to post the same question but since there's a few more chatting. . .does anyone know why my movie posters when being downloaded by MythVideo are having a size of 0?
<marcel> CanadianMan: tested with latest trunk, works here
<CanadianMan> ok thank you
<CanadianMan> i'm sorry but what does latest trunk mean?
<CanadianMan> version?
<marcel> weeklybuilds (from trunk) latest version from svn
<CanadianMan> gotcha ty
<solarbaby> Im not seeing a way in Mythtv to ask it to only record new episodes
<solarbaby> I found it
<just1nj> anyone alive
<directhex> braaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnssssssssssss
<just1nj> superm1 your around?
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<tgm4883_laptop> $alive
<tgm4883_laptop> ubotu still dead :(
<tgm4883_laptop> $add
<tgm4883_laptop> $additem.
<mythbot> format '$additem:keyword:description' -- Not everyone can do this, only mythtv devs!
<tgm4883_laptop> $additem alive Don't ask if we're alive.  Ask your question and we will answer if we are alive
<tgm4883_laptop> $alive
<just1nj> righto
<tgm4883_laptop> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<just1nj> alive
<just1nj> $alive
<just1nj> hello
<just1nj> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<tgm4883_laptop> $abuse
<mythbot> Yes, I get it.  You've never seen a bot doing it's thing.  Now stop abusing me.
<just1nj> anything, i am still having an issue where mythfrontend is getting started more than once at login
<tgm4883_laptop> $additem:alive:Don't ask if we're alive.  Ask your question and we will answer if we are alive
<mythbot> Added help file for alive
<tgm4883_laptop> there we go
<tgm4883_laptop> $alive
<mythbot> Don't ask if we're alive.  Ask your question and we will answer if we are alive
<just1nj> alive
<just1nj> does the bot have interval it waits before it gives the same response again
<tgm4883_laptop> $runover just1nj
<mythbot> /action takes wireless control of just1nj's car, and runs him over
<just1nj> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you need $
<just1nj> gotcha it a tigger based on the $
<tgm4883_laptop> $mbot
<mythbot> What is thy bidding, my master?
<tgm4883_laptop> $whack just1nj
<mythbot> /action whacks just1nj
<tgm4883_laptop> see
<just1nj> $ doesnt act like a wild card and causes the response whenever the tigger is observed
<tgm4883_laptop> $ lets mythbot know your talking to it
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact
<tgm4883_laptop> if ubotu was in here the previous commands would have gotten a response
<tgm4883_laptop> anything where $ is the first char
<tgm4883_laptop> if mythbot doesn't know it asks ubotu
<just1nj> i jsut about to go there
<just1nj> its been years since i have played much with irc bots
 * just1nj had to give up irc to finish college
<just1nj> anyway, from what i can figure the mythfrontend script does a lot of checking of stuff when invoked in service mode, but does not bother to check to see if the the script or the real frontend is already running
<just1nj> which is genearlly a good idea if you running something as a service and that is what i am thinking my problem is,
<just1nj> coupled with a timining issue between network startup, mysql startup, and backup startup
<just1nj> eww my dog just flung drewl all over my macbook pro which i jusy cleaned not an hour ago
<just1nj> $bored
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "The first record of the word boredom is in the novel, Bleak House, by Charles Dickens, written in 1852,[1] although the expression to be a bore had been used in the sense of 'to be tiresome or dull' since 1768.[2]" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bored
<just1nj> haha nice
<just1nj> $wikipedia
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<just1nj> irc bots have evolved since i used them regularly
<just1nj> $bot
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<just1nj> $cups
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<directhex> $saucers
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "saucers", sorry.
<just1nj> haha
<just1nj> $beer
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Beer is the world's oldest[1] and most popular[2][3] alcoholic beverage." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer
<directhex> $mead
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Mead (IPA: /ˈmiːd/) is a fermented alcoholic beverage made of honey, water, and yeast." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mead
<just1nj> $force
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "In physics, force is an action or agency that causes a body of mass m to accelerate." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Force
<just1nj> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<just1nj> $mythfrontend.real
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<just1nj> um
<just1nj> $mythfrontend
<mythbot> mythfrontend is the front-end program. This program runs on the computer you watch TV on. There can be more than one frontend connect to a backend at one time.
<ckw> I had a perfectly working mythtv setup going on a single machine...i reconfigured the backend as the primary and setup the laptop with the frontend and got it all working except now i have no sound at all on either machine....just in myth...system sound works otherwise on both...i am starting to research this but thought it wouldnt hurt to lay it out here in case someone might know whats up off the top of their head.
<Tari> you might have it muted in myth
<CanadianMan> where do i set samba to start on boot up in mythbuntu?
<Tari> I think it starts by default
<ckw> Tari:i thought of that....however when i try to use f9 to toggle mute i get no display anymore....likewise with f10 and f11
<CanadianMan> if i reboot my box i have to ssh into and run sudo /etc/init.d/samba start to share files again
<ckw> Tari:i mean that i get no display of the volume control...not that i lose the main display
<MythbuntuGuest41> any one here? I am having massive trouble getting a HD resolution out of mythbuntu 1366x768 to be exact
<superm1> how so?
<superm1> what is it 1360x768?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, it's a big problem
<tgm4883_laptop> nvidia?
<superm1> how is that a big problem?
<superm1> 6 pixels?
<MythbuntuGuest41> i would love to get 1360 but it should be 1366 so the mac and windows machines say
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest41: What graphics card?
<tgm4883_laptop> are you even getting 1360?
<MythbuntuGuest41> not even when i put in the xorg file, it never even shows up as an option
<MythbuntuGuest41> intergrated nvidia 1650 gforce
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest41, put in "nvidia-auto-select"
<superm1> as a resolution
<superm1> if its not there
<superm1> otherwise pastebin your xorg.conf
<superm1> !pastebin | MythbuntuGuest41
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest41: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883_laptop> I think there is a bug in the nvidia driver
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-20
<leop> Hi guys I'd like to setup mythbuntu box and I found an Old TV Tuner card the chipset says it's Conexant Fusion 878A will this work with mythbuntu
<hads> I believe the BT878 is a fairly common old chipset.
<leop> so it won't work
<hads> Fairly common as in will probably work.
<leop> :) oh Ok I thought you meant the other way
<hads> Be aware that software encoding (which you will be using with a card like that) takes a fair bit of CPU
<leop> so mythtv should automatically detect it
<hads> Probably, I've never used one myself.
<leop> I've got Pentium 4 3.0ghz with 512 MB and 250GB HDD
<leop> I'll give it a go I'll set it up and see
<leop> hads are you still there?
<hads> Vaguely
<leop> I install mythbuntu now I am trying to Capture the card when I select DVB DTV Capture it says frontend id Could not get card info
<hads> Your card isn't a DVB card.
<leop> I found that  Analog V4L Capture card the Probed info Bt878 video (**unknown/Gener[bttv])
<TazgodX> is there any add on to stream like a slingbox over the internet from my myth box?
<pteague> when using the archive feature to burn stuff to iso... is it the frontend or the backend that should be doing the work?
<pteague> ah, i'm missing temp directories... but i'm not sure which box i need them on
<superm1> pteague, frontend needs them
<pteague> ty
<surge> hello
<baggar11> any howto's or instructions for getting diskless frontends working?
<wilberfan> i'd like to try vlc as the default front-end player...anyone know what options to use?
<wilberfan> oh, i just realized...I'll probably have to set up a vlc .lirc file, huh?  I have a PVR-350.  anyone got a working VLC .lirc they can share?  :)
<superm1> wilberfan, running mythbuntu-lirc-generator should make one for you
<wilberfan> oh, cool...  you don't happen to know the vlc options i need to use, do you?
<wilberfan> i figger 'fullscreen' (-f) is one of them...but there's a TON to chose from!
<superm1> you can set most of them in the GUI
<superm1> and they get saved into a vlc conf file
<wilberfan> i'm not sure which ones i need, though...
<wilberfan> is there documentation somewhere on how to use the lirc-generator?  Myth has worked so well for me, the last time i did any configuring was 6 months ago!  i've forgotten it all...
<superm1> wilberfan, mythbuntu-lirc-generator --help
<superm1> that'll spit out some information for you
<wilberfan> superm1: i appreciate the help.  any idea of the vlc options i need?
<superm1> wilberfan, that depends entirely on your situation and what you are looking for out of it.  for me, the defaults seemed to work other than adjusting fullscreen and audio output to be spdif
<superm1> you might need to change some other stuff
<wilberfan> mythbuntu-lirc-generator doesn't seem to be installed on my system...  is that normal??
<superm1> wilberfan, oh perhaps mythbuntu-lircrc-generator --help
<superm1> i forget the exact naming we gave the binary
<superm1> if that's not around either, that isn't normal.  it's part of the mythbuntu isntall :)
<wilberfan> i would have figgered!
<wilberfan> let me try that...
<wilberfan> yep.  that one worked...
<wilberfan> does it generate one for vlc by default...or do i have to specify?
<wilberfan> :\
<superm1> by default it should make one
<superm1> but i was pointing you at --help so you didn't overwrite your others in the process..
<wilberfan> which i think i just did...
<superm1> well it renames the old ones
<superm1> so you can move them back
<superm1> just dont do it twice...
<wilberfan> which i also just did...
<wilberfan> d'oh!
<wilberfan> NOW what do i do...?
<superm1> well hopefully you (1) didn't overly customize those files or (2) made backups..
<wilberfan> i don't remember customizing anything...
<wilberfan> and don't remember making any backups either...
<superm1> well if you never customized those config files, then this spits back out new defaults
<wilberfan> "this"?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<wilberfan> ah...
<wilberfan> any idea why xine always starts with volume all the way down?  (on downloaded .avi's)
<superm1> not too sure, sorry
<superm1> i dont use volume in any app
<superm1> only external volume via spdif
<wilberfan> vlc won't respond to the remote OR the keyboard!
<MythbuntuGuest30> hi, does anyone know if there is a known problem with installing Mythbuntu  8.10 beta?
<MythbuntuGuest30> I can't get it isntalled... when I try, it seems to go all the way through... then I only get the Live CD environment.. the syslog shows something about ubiquity and locale errors? anyone got any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-21
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> I remember seeing somewhere that you could setup the keymappings in mythbuntu... can someone tell me where that was?
<rhpot1991> Aquahallic: you can do it in mythweb if you have that installed
<Aquahallic> well this is for a frontend
<Aquahallic> or is it a global setting?
<Aquahallic> I have a remote frontend I'm using.. and mythweb is setup on the master backend
<Aquahallic> does that set it for all frontend clients?
<rhpot1991> Aquahallic: yep, when you do settings then mythtv, and click on the keybindings tab
<rhpot1991> you can choose the host from the dropdown
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> ty
<rhpot1991> mythcontrols may do it as well, I don't recall
<LoneShadow> !final
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about final
<LoneShadow> !je;[
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about je;[
<LoneShadow> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<LoneShadow> !status | LoneShadow
<Zinn> I am alive.
<LoneShadow> heh
<LoneShadow> anyone know if I just have to apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, for beta to final upgrade ?
<Aquahallic> anyone familiar with mythphone?
<Aquahallic> #voip
<DJDarkstar> Hi, anyone on and actually answering questions?
<DJDarkstar> or atleast trying to :)
<DJDarkstar> well guess not
<Blain> http://systemoverload.net/pregancy.wmv ROFLMAO
<jphillip> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<Aquahallic> Anyone using mythphone?
<foxbuntu> !ask | Aquahallic
<Zinn> Aquahallic: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Aquahallic> When I open mythphone and it registers to fwd.pulver.com when I dial 613 (the test call #) I hear a clicking... it's almost every second on the dot.. just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this same thing?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Can someone guide me how to check the integrity of my Myth's BE/FE database?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Hey! :)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, hello
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, is there a reason you need to do that?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu:Yes. :(  Yesterday there was gaps ("unknown") in the guide data for one multiplex, on which I wanted to record 5 shows
<MilhousePunkRock> I ran filldatabase manually, and at some point the EPG was filled again, so some stuff got recorded twice (manual and scheduled)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well thats likely another issue, however if you want to check it out, google for "mysql database repair"
<foxbuntu> you should get the mysql article that will help you
<MilhousePunkRock> Long story short, the machine froze (!) a few times, now I can neither fast forward nor jump
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Can we check the integrity anyway first, like we did before the major upgrade. (Which was a few weeks ago, in case you remember)
<foxbuntu> I dont remember anything past last weekend
<foxbuntu> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> fair enough
<MilhousePunkRock> The mysql Reference Manual?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> just follow through the repair process and then try it again
<MilhousePunkRock> Can the FE and/or BE be running during that?
<foxbuntu> yeah...you will want to restart the BE after you complete it
<foxbuntu> as in sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<foxbuntu> not a reboot
<Kaso> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Seems like I have 3 options: REPAIR TABLE, mysqlcheck and myisamcheck
<foxbuntu> start with myisamcheck
<foxbuntu> then do a repair
<foxbuntu> that should take care of any potential issues with the DB
<Kaso> I've just installed mythbunutu three times  (mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop). The installation all goes without hitch but upon reboot it fails to boot with grub error 15 this is without me changing any hardware around, just reboot straight from install, Is this a known issue?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I have not the slightest clue of mysql, how do I state user and pw?
<foxbuntu> mysql -u <user> -p
<MilhousePunkRock> And now for the most stupid question of the evening: Where is the database?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: ^
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, google for the mysql default location, im not sure off the top of my head, /usr/share/mysql maybe
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Did not find it yet, but I read that I could do a database repair via mythweb. Do you recommend that?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, its essentially the same thing, should be fine
<MilhousePunkRock> recordedseek  -- Table is marked as crashed
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: No everything is ok... Oddly enough...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, the repair usually just shows you the previous error if it fixes the table
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Now I also know why I would not find the database, I was not ssh'ed into the Myth machine in the konsole window where i checked
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> whoops
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I just noticed that when tab completion had nothing for /etc/init.d/my...
<foxbuntu> on your backend?
<MilhousePunkRock> What I thought was the ssh session of the backend ;)
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> yeah...I have done that a few times
<foxbuntu> of course I have also has multiple ssh sessions on my servers going and then did something in the wrong window
<foxbuntu> that was annoying/bad
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: WOOHOO!!! I can seek and jump again! Thanks a lot for the help!
<foxbuntu> np
<MilhousePunkRock> I guess the initial crash came from too high workload on the harddrive, causing the corrupted database...
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, the evening is saved, I am out! 'til next time!
<keith_> can anyone help me, I've got an ATi card with lots of issues with mythtv
<foxbuntu> !ask | keith_
<Zinn> keith_: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<keith_> Mythtv wont go into the gallery, or tv, or settings or anything except the main menu, it used to, on integrated graphics, but now does not using a new ati dedicated graphics.
<gregL> keith_, yesterday gbee on #mythtv-users told a user how to get his ATI card working..If you want to look through the archive,i am sure you can find the info ..http://mythtv.beirdo.ca/ircLog/channel/1/history
<BrunoMarq> Hi, I got a few doubts about mythbuntu, may I ask ?
<tgm4883_laptop> BrunoMarq, yes
<BrunoMarq> can mythbuntu act as a server like .. I have 2 tv's at house, I want to see a channel 1 on tv 1 and channel 2 on tv 2, is it possible to do that with a single mythbuntu server ?
<tgm4883_laptop> BrunoMarq, as long as you have 2 tuners in your server (we call it a backend )
<tgm4883_laptop> you could do.........
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, how many tuners do you have in your backend?
<foxbuntu> 9
<BrunoMarq> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> BrunoMarq, you could watch 9 live shows at a time
<BrunoMarq> that's cool indeed
<tgm4883_laptop> although some of those might be digital tuners, which would make it more
<foxbuntu> Im adding 2 more soon too im thinking
<tgm4883_laptop> thats on top of anything that you have pre-recorded
 * foxbuntu has ~300 hours of TV recorded right now
<BrunoMarq> I wonder how do I do that though( I don't have mythbuntu yet, considering it ), in windows media center there are extenders.. anything like that for mythbuntu ?
<foxbuntu> Frontend's
<tgm4883_laptop> well there are a number of ways to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> you need something that will run a frontend
<foxbuntu> there are a number of devices that will do it as well
<tgm4883_laptop> and that is capable of displaying the video you recorded (HD is more)
<foxbuntu> if your planning on HD video be sure to get something with a Dual Core processor
<BrunoMarq> I mean, I don't really want a pc for each tv, just something near it that can access to the backend.
<tgm4883_laptop> a few to name are computer, hacked apple tv, hacked xbox
<tgm4883_laptop> or an lpia system
<foxbuntu> BrunoMarq, you just need the right kind of device: www.foxmediasystems.com
 * foxbuntu waits for tgm4883_laptop to notice that
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, they don't sell hardware though?
<foxbuntu> very very soon
<tgm4883_laptop> plus, the owner is a little crazy
<tgm4883_laptop> he has 9 tuners in his backend
<foxbuntu> not a little
<foxbuntu> allot
<tgm4883_laptop> and wants more
<foxbuntu> well I might buy a 4TB NAS to NFS share for additional storage too
<BrunoMarq> I see
<foxbuntu> BrunoMarq, I am working on a hardened ready to use MythBuntu device, its been a long process
<foxbuntu> and there will be a backend/standalone unit and a frontend only model that will be ascetically pleasing to have near a TV
<BrunoMarq> ah ok, that's nice.
<BrunoMarq> another question is.. imagine I want a torrent client, like vuze, mythbuntu itself doesn't really "support" that right ? I need to have ubuntu "behind" mythbbuntu to have it ?
<tgm4883_laptop> well you would just need a torrent client
<tgm4883_laptop> probably torrent flux
<tgm4883_laptop> or if it's an rss feed
<tgm4883_laptop> mythnettv should work
<tgm4883_laptop> but I think there is an outstanding bug in bittornado
<foxbuntu> BrunoMarq, MythBuntu is Ubuntu + MythTV
<BrunoMarq> ok guys, thanks for the help, keep up the great job. See you.
<Kaso> I've just installed mythbunutu three times  (mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop). The installation all goes without hitch but upon reboot it fails to boot with grub error 15 this is without me changing any hardware around, just reboot straight from install, Is this a known issue?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-22
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> Using mythphone and when I dial 613 (test number for pulver) on the audio I hear a clicking about every second... this happens on all the frontends I've tried it on... and on different physical network also wired and wireless. Anyone seen this problem or know if it's a known issue?
<klos> tgm4883, are ypu there?
<klos> anyone runnign mythtv on 64bit?
<rhpot1991> klos: yep
<rhpot1991> I'm watching the shield now, if you ask your question I'll respond when I get a chance
<klos> hehe
<klos> ive seen that tgm4883 runs mythtv on a 64bit backend
<klos> i was wondering if he gets any problems
<klos> with the browser and flash etc
<klos> due to its not officially supported on 64bit systems
<klos> and what his other problems are
<klos> im planning to build a powerful backend for myth tv which will also be a file server and a ltsp terminal server. so 64bit would be the better aproach i reckon
<rhpot1991_lapto1> klos: I think there are work around for the flash anymore
<wsuetholz> Hello, I have two HDHomeRun devices that were working yesterday, and today the backend can't seem to see them anymore.
<wsuetholz> the data is in the database tables..  capturecard, cardinput, channel, dtv_multiplex, but neither the backend nor mythtv-setup see them.
<wsuetholz> This is an older version..  mythbackend 0.20
<rhpot1991> wsuetholz: have you tried cycling power on them and then restarting the backend?
<rhpot1991> also can you ping them?
<wsuetholz> I haven't tried resetting the HDHomerun's.  I have restarted the backend a couple of times..
<wsuetholz> yes, I can ping them.
<wsuetholz> I can access them with vlc as well.
<foxbuntu> wsuetholz, usually when I have trouble with mine, all I have to do is: hdhomerun_config discover && sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<wsuetholz> ok, I grabbed the various tables from a recent mythconverg backup and reloaded them, and now mythweb is showing the tuners..
<wsuetholz> foxbuntu, does that result in new tuners being added?
<foxbuntu> wsuetholz, no, just rediscovers them
<wsuetholz> ok thanks
<JThundley_> hey guys, my reboot and halt are missing for some reason, and init complains and doesn't run
<JThundley_> what package provides halt? is it all in upstart now?
<JThundley_> solved my own problem, that was quick :)
<JThundley_> upstart-compat-sysv
<JThundley_> when I select shut down or reboot from xfce it never actually does it
<JThundley_> it just logs out to gdm and then autologs me back in after 30 seconds
<drfoz> anybody got any clues as to why my channel change script works from the command line but not from myth?
<tgm4883_laptop> drfoz, pebcak error?
<hads> drfoz: PATH issue perhaps.
<drfoz> oh
<drfoz> well
<drfoz> huh
<drfoz> well son of a bee sting
<tgm4883> klos, I don't use the browser or flash on my mythbuntu systems.  However on my 64-bit intrepid laptop, they work fine.  I believe they also work fine on this desktop, but I rarely use this desktop so i'd have to test it somewhere
<klos> ok
<klos> did you setup anything special to get them working etc? do you kknow about any other problems that might affect the 64bit system?
<tgm4883> I just installed them via the browser plugin, ie it asked to install missing codecs and I chose flash-nonfree
<tgm4883> no other problems I can think of
<klos> ok easy so canonical already took care of this
<klos> does the 64 bit affect any vidoe crad driver sor something
<klos> video card
<julien> helloe everybody
<julien> I have got a problem configuring "Source videos"
<julien> in mythtv
<julien> i have installed XMLTV
<julien> then i select the grabber i want in the "Source videos"
<julien> i can see a loading bar freezed at 50% and nothing happens
<julien> i have to kill the process
<julien> does anyone know what is wrong?
<julien> thank you
<directhex> julien, hit alt-tab, xmltv is probaby trying to configure in the terminal window behind myth
<julien> directhex - thanks i didn't realize
<julien> directhex, but now it is saying i have to run mythfilldatabase --manual
<julien> i did it but it seems it is not working
<julien> anyway i think i have to re install everything bc i am not sure my mythtv is clean
<julien> since i tried many things with it
<cann> heyas, i get NVP: : Openfile(): Error, couldnt read file /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/7020_20081022155606.mpg  in my backend log when i try to start live tv, anyone got any tips on how i can solve this problem ?
<jphillip> !blank% | cann
<Zinn> cann: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<cann> Zinn: done that and it looks ok.  problem is its my friends backend and he deleted all the files in the recording folder and it seems it want one of those recordings when he access livetv
<jphillip> if you go into watch recordings and hit menu, you can pick livetv/all/recordings
<jphillip> can delete it from in there
<cann> ohh alright ill try that thanks a bunch
<cann> solved it =) . delted the recording and the channel
<cann> thanks alot
<jphillip> np
<TheGuyUpstairs> I'm using mythbuntu on a single box.  How do I change the forward/ back (left / right) arrows.  ALSO, is there a way to go to a specific elapsed time?
<TheGuyUpstairs> Sorry, I was not clear.  I want to change the default time associated with the forward / backward option.
<superm1> well mythcontrols maybee
<superm1> or there should be a frontend option to control the behavior i think
<hads> Yeah, there's an option somewhere to change the skip amount.
<hads> Couldn't tell you where it is from memory.
<hads> Also another tip is to hit a number key(s) and then skip, it will skip that amount.
<superm1> woah really?
<superm1> i'll have to try that
<hads> :)
<hads> Useful for skipping commercials that don't get detected
<superm1> i usually just skip 30, 30, 30 and then back a few 5's when that happens
<hads> Ours are usually 4 minutes so a 4 > and then a < gets it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-23
<TheGuyUpstairs> Thanks guys.  I'm going to try the number and then arrow thing.
<Kaso> I've just installed mythbunutu three times  (mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop). The installation all goes without hitch but upon reboot it fails to boot with grub error 15 this is without me changing any hardware around, just reboot straight from install, Is this a known issue?
<Gumby> hi all.  I am trying to install mythbuntu and the disk formatting fails.  I am trying to run cfdisk via terminal but I need to input a password to be able to use sudo.  Of course there doesnt seem to be a password set so I cant use sudo
<Kaso> are you in the livecd enviroment? last i tried sudo on the livecd did not require a password
<Gumby> sorry for the Q and then no response Kaso.  I'm helping someone that is remote, the problem has been sorted out
<pwnu> Hi all.  I'm having problems with my pvr-500 card.  Sometimes tuner2 looks like it's off frequency.  If I cycle power the tuner restarts normally.  Is there a command I can issue to reset my pvr-500 without rebooting??
<BunnyRevolution> hi.  i'm looking at installing a surveillance camera.  can mythtv work as a dvr with this?
<ccb9x45> hey, to get surround sound from mplayer for files that support surround I have to enable -ac hwac3
<ccb9x45> im using digital out from my sound card
<ccb9x45> but if the file isnt ac3... or certain files at least
<ccb9x45> dont play when that is turned on
<ccb9x45> is thre any way to make it work both ways
<ccb9x45> instead of having to manually switch it on and off?
<ccb9x45> in mythtv
<dark-byte> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Guest56555> Anyone see mythtv menus scrambled when run fullscreen (fine in windowed mode)?
<Guest56555> (alsoo scrambles video playback of any sort, but only when run fullscreen and not when run in windowed mode)
<Guest56555> (does not happen with mplayer running outside of mythtv - even when fullscreen)
<Guest56555> Sorry - been called away (will check back later in logs to see if anyone responded)
<Sisco> Are there any tv tuner cards that support 1080p digital cable?
<superm1> only if it's unencrypted
<Sisco> mhmm
<Sisco> Time Warner Digital Cable
<Sisco> You normally need a digital cable box to view it, and I assume I would have to give them the MAC address of the card for it to work
<jphillip> Sisco you should be able to get your OTA channels with something like a HDHR, you could also try firewire but you might want to rip your hair out with that
<Sisco> Lol
<jphillip> !firewire | Sisco
<Zinn> Sisco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<Sisco> So I want a HDHR tuner card?
<jphillip> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005&Tpk=hd%20homerun
<Sisco> jphillip: That will decode Digital Cable?
<jphillip> only unencrypted
<Sisco> Is there a way to get encrypted?
<jphillip> hauppauge hd-pvr 1212 can capture over component, but you would need to run mythtv trunk to use it currently
<jphillip> that or firewire can get things that encrypted if your local cable co isn't blocking the firewire access
<Sisco> i'm trying to not have to use a cable box
<jphillip> Sisco you should be able to get your OTA channels over unencrypted qam then, thats normally about it
<Sisco> OTA?
<jphillip> over the air, locals
<Sisco> yeah
<Sisco> i want to beable to get the channels like HBO HD without the cable box
<Sisco> I am trying to make a all-in-one media server
<Sisco> and mythtv seems like the way to go if I can get the digital HD channels that time warner offers and maybe satiellite too
<jphillip> Sisco doubtful it will happen, hd-pvr is about your only choice if you want something like HBO, and you need a cable box for that
<tgm4883_laptop> Sisco, i'm not sure you understand the concept of why there is a cable box
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-24
<pteague> if the file for a recording is empty... it sure would be nice to have the option to then *delete* that recording... >.>
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, you can't delete that recording?
<tgm4883_laptop> i was always able to delete those recordings from the frontend, but haven't had to do that in a while
<pteague> it just gives me the ok option...  if i press the right arrow after it determines it's empty all i get is the message again with the ok button
<pteague> however, if i exit out of there (i don't remember how far i have to go out, i know exiting out of the frontend does it) & go back in... if i can remember which 1 it was i can press the right arrow on it & it gives me the list of options (play, storage options, delete, etc)
<MythbuntuGuest78> I am shopping for a PCI based TV Tuner card and I need some help selecting the correct one.
<pteague> hauppauge pvr-500
<tonyyarusso> FYI, the 8.10 RC announcement sent to the -annc mailing list mentions http://mythbuntu.org/8.10/rc, which gives an "Access denied" message.
<tonyyarusso> See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-October/000115.html, towards the bottom.
<EnderTheThird> Anyone know how Mythbuntu Control Centre forces authentication?  I want to allow no authentication for LAN, but I'm not sure which files Mythbuntu modified.  I'm checking the wiki now but a lot of that stuff is commented out
<baggar11> anyone have diskless frontends operational? can't see to get my backend box to host. Not sure if the options I'm seleting enable it, since they go back to default everytime I open up mythtv control center
<crs> Hello im having a problem that just occured when i attempted to add another tuner to my existing box. I added the tuner and filled the database but now it does not see my firewire stb and says "Failed to locate "Error no vaild captures cards are defined in teh database" I have tried deleting the firewire and adding it again and now it does not auto populate the GUID field as it did before dont know if that has anyth
<||ChAoS||> I think I am having a basic implementation problem, but its been so long since I have done anything Linux related I am not sure where to start diagnosing the problem.  I am getting a solid green screen for any channel i try to watch... I have posted my logs here if anyone has a minute to take a look it would be appreciated: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2c45ab34
<MarcRandolph> Howdy all, Anybody still awake?
<tgm4883_laptop> always
<MarcRandolph> ha
<MarcRandolph> I was about to upgrade to the latest +fixes18704, but aptitude wants to remove apache2.  Any debugging I can do for you?
<MarcRandolph> Regarding that?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, that doesn't seem good
<MarcRandolph> That's what I was thinking!
<superm1> MarcRandolph, are you using intrepid or hardy?
<MarcRandolph> Still on hardy :-|
<MarcRandolph> Has fixes switched?
<superm1> so weekly builds then right?
<MarcRandolph> right
<MarcRandolph> $ apt-cache policy mythweb
<MarcRandolph> mythweb:
<MarcRandolph>   Installed: 0.21.0+fixes18528-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1
<MarcRandolph>   Candidate: 0.21.0+fixes18704-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1
<MarcRandolph>   Version table:
<superm1> try with apt-get and see if it still wants to do that
<MarcRandolph>      0.21.0+fixes18704-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1 0
<MarcRandolph>         500 http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org hardy/main Packages
<MarcRandolph> apt-get looks like it would do the correct thing.  I didn't go through with it though in case we could use it to debug something
<superm1> i'm not a fan of aptitude, it's can be invasive and mean
<MarcRandolph> hahah
<superm1> it's probably because apache2 got marked autoremovable
<superm1> how did it first get installed?
<MarcRandolph> This is my 7.10 from alt-cd + mythbuntu-control-center added to it, then upgraded to 8.04.  I assume the MCC was what added it originally.
<superm1> so there's a long variety of steps though that it could have gone wrong
<MarcRandolph> Understood.
<MarcRandolph> So probably not worth debugging.  I have no problem with that.  just wondering.
<superm1> well since you are the first one mentioning this, i dont know its worth tracking down the root cause;
<superm1> yeah
<MarcRandolph> The only strange part is that I've used aptitude for quite a few months, and this is the first time.
<superm1> if you are insistent on using aptitude, you can type apt-get install apache2 to unmark it autoremovable
<superm1> and then aptitude should stop being a bully about it
<MarcRandolph> hahaha
<MarcRandolph> I'd started using aptitude because I'd read that it was supposed to be smarter, but I guess that may be in the eye of the beholder :-)
<superm1> at least for hardy and less it always installed more than it should
<superm1> because it would pull in all recommends
<superm1> for intrepid, apt-get does recommends by default, but most packages have been set to sane recommends
<MarcRandolph> If I remember correctly, I turned that off.  Don't really care to have all the possible recommends.
<MarcRandolph> Not for any good reason probably
<MarcRandolph> apt-get install apache2 did as you thought - aptitude doesn't try to remove it now.
<tgm4883_laptop> MarcRandolph, you said you are on hardy?
<MarcRandolph> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> 18704 tries to remove apache2, hmm.  amd64 or i386?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm going to try an update on my backend in a sec
<MarcRandolph> standard.  i386
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<MarcRandolph> np
<MarcRandolph> Let me try my experimental machine.  It's still on hardy too (kinda stuck there for the moment while I try to finish up debugging some Dell/Gyration remote stuff).
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, doesn't want to remove apache2 here
<MarcRandolph> I'll try my other machine... few more minutes to finish booting.
<tgm4883_laptop> back in a sec
<MarcRandolph> doesn't want to remove apache2 on my other machine either.  Oh well... I'll try that next time before raising any questions.
<MarcRandolph> I'd love to stay up, but the daughter will be pulling me out of bed in 6 hours, so I gotta catch some zzz's.  Thanks for all the hard work on mythbuntu!
<Rellikrats> i'm having a problem with the mythbuntu installation, I install from cd, and it brings up a black window with an x cursor, ctr+alt+f1 gets me to a command prompt so it's not really hanging. Has anyone heard of this problem?
<ilikesthemedia> hello, I am using mythbuntu 8.4, which by default is running the front end 0.21 .. i think.  I am trying to connect to the front end via telnet, and I've allowed the front end to be controlled by a network remote in the general settings.  I can connect to the server on port 6546 Ok, but i dont get any text prompts, or responses when i type a command.  Does any one know if there is a service i should start or some place on the 
<SteveH0> > I'm setting up Mythbuntu for the first time on a new machine, and it appears
<SteveH0> > +to be working, EXCEPT I am constantly getting "Too many video packets in
<SteveH0> +the
<SteveH0> > +buffer: nnn in nnnnnnnnn bytes".  Does that ring a bell with anyone?
<SteveH0> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.04
<SteveH0> Uh, also, this is happening on PLAYBACK, not record.
<||ChAoS||> >	I think I am having a basic implementation problem, but its been so long since I have done anything Linux related I am not sure where to start diagnosing the problem. I am getting a solid green screen for any channel i try to watch... I have posted my logs here if anyone has a minute to take a look it would be appreciated: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2c45ab34
<baalsgate> i just upgraded but cant seem to get the nvidia drivers going again ?
<baalsgate> hello
<baalsgate> anyone ?
<baalsgate> cant seem to get the nvidia excellerated drivers to load
<baalsgate> ok fixed it
<baalsgate> if anyone happens to be here i will be on the side waiting
<giver> hello
<giver> can anyone help? installed mythbuntu and installation freezes at restart of the pc
<giver> any hints on installing mythbuntu?
<giver> need some help,installation finishes,but freezes at restart,only way to stop it to remove power,so nothing installs
<giver> have to wait a long while for the restart?
<giver> hello,is someone able to answer a questio or two? installing mythbuntu,install freezes at restart
<giver> it finishes,yet,get stuck at reboot,it never happen,so nothing is written to the hard drive
<Decepticon> i just finished installing mythtv with apt-get, do i want to add my username to mythtv group now? and then run mythtv backend setup? or other way around or?
<Lunar_Lamp> Can't hurt to add your user to the muthtv group in advance
<Decepticon> im getting some trouble with the database setup step of the mythtv backend setup first time run after login/logout
<Decepticon> says cannot login to database and asks me to enter info again
<Decepticon> what is the correct info i should be putting into this database setup screen?
<Decepticon> i cant get it to work
<Decepticon> where is the correct ifno
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-25
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 RC Now Available for testing http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/rc :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<tgm4883_laptop> !diggit
<Zinn> Have you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_10_RC_Released
<Bantak> hi, i am trying to listen to my music on my PS3 via MythMusic. But all my Mp3s are listed as "unsupported data". i found a bugreport, which should be fixed about a year ago, but it doesn't work for me. does anyone know something about it?
<Bantak> if anyone has an answer to my question or is intersted in, my mail is schoendorfer.m@gmail.com
<Bantak> I am leaving now
<sayjack> I would like to introduce the mythmote tonight.  http://www.mythmote.com  It's still being tested but will be available soon.
<sayjack> if you are interested let us know.
<toorima> anyone can recommend a good usb ir receiver? I have a hauppage 150 with remote today but are planing on removing the card, so need a new ir receiver, have a logitec harmony 880 as remote so only need receiver part
<tgm4883_laptop> sayjack, you replaced lirc?
<sayjack> not required for the mythmote.
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm assuming you have a working unit that has been tested with mythtv?
<sayjack> Yes it's working and I'm using it with mythbuntu.
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you use instead of lirc?
<sayjack> python program with xautomation
<tgm4883_laptop> you say you will provide the documentation for it?
<sayjack> yes, we will.
<tgm4883_laptop> would it be possible for me to get that?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm curious about this remote
<sayjack> We need to get it polished up so stay tuned we'll be getting it out soon.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> any possibility of getting it by sunday?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd like to have it for the dev meeting
<sayjack> We're not quite ready to release but we are getting closer.  How often do you meet?
<tgm4883_laptop> well we are meeting this sunday to wrap up 8.10, and will meet again soon after release for the initial 9.04 meeting
<tgm4883_laptop> then usually we will meet before each release starting around alpha 3-4
<sayjack> Good luck with 8.10.  And check back to our site.  Pass it along too.
<tgm4883_laptop> well if you would like to try and include this into the repos or onto the live disk let me know.
<tgm4883_laptop> will do
<sayjack> thanks.
<rhpot1991> that remote seems interesting, they need to provide some images of it too
<hads> It is trademark infringement though.
<hads> I believe he's been told a number of times by Isaac to change the name
<vbc> I have a question.. hopefully somebody can help
<vbc> muthbuntu seems to freeze when it loads the gui portion of the OS on startup.. but normal ubuntu or kubuntu has no problems on my system
<vbc> is there any issues with xfce desktop in this area?
<vbc> ok.. well should I just switch to another myth distro?
<vbc> looking for the easiest solution to get my kworld atsc 115 going
<vbc> and totalmedia on win is trash
<superm1> vbc, try recovery mode
<superm1> and see if you have more luck booting
<superm1> or at least be able to look at logs to see where the freeze is happening
<superm1> and what's causing it
<vbc> ok I'll try it right now
<vbc> brb
<vbc> how do I do recovery mode on the live cd?
<vbc> I can't even install
<vbc> well I gotta run, I'll keep trying it.. thx
<oobe> im experiencing artifacts when playing divx files in internal player it plays fine in mplayer it never used to do this
<oobe> so far i have tried uninstalling medibuntu packages and changing playback options in tv settings
<oobe> does anyone have any other suggestions
<Forbr4d3> anyone know about pinnacle pctv hd pro stick?
<Forbr4d3> i tried building a driver 3 times
<Forbr4d3> still having problems
<dsouth> do I really  need to have mythbuntu-control-centre installed?
<dsouth> brb
<dsouth> brb
<dsouth> grr, having problems with lirc_imon
<dsouth> hmm, lircd is running
<dsouth> irw IS giving me responses to most of the keys on the remote
<dsouth> and lircrc's _seem_ to be ok
<oobe> im experiencing artifacts when playing divx files in internal player it plays fine in mplayer it never used to do this
<oobe> so far i have tried uninstalling medibuntu packages and changing playback options in tv settings
<oobe> does anyone have any other suggestions
<Lunar_Lamp> I have just two tv-aerial points in my house.  Both of which are in rooms where I do not want a loud backend mythtv box running.  So, I can try and build a nice quiet combined back/front end box, but I'm left wondering - is it possible to build a very minimal machine that has just the tvcard and minimal spec (thus quiet) that then offloads it's work to a power-house backend over the network?
<Lunar_Lamp> It would seem that I can use multiple backends happily, but I want to know if there are any minimum specs for the minimal-backend I want as it would be the only one with a TVcard.
<giver> hello
<giver> I'm trying to install mythbuntu,and installation finishes,but freeze at restart
<giver> can anybody help?
<ronny__> Hi all, I just installed Mythbuntu-8.04 on a offline system (no Internet, just TV) with a Hauppauge WinTV PVR 350. Everything looks fine but I just can not switch channels!!?? I googled a bit but all I tried failed here. Is there a way to find and fix the problem?
<oobe> Lunar_Lamp, i would post this question in a forum cause there are many different answers that are in fact correct but also just a matter of opinion
<oobe> i dont see any reason why you can do that depending on what you consider minimal
<oobe> do you want to playback hdtv
<oobe> will the network be wired or unwired? why dont you try installing a new aerial socket ( its actually cheaper and easier than building and maintaining a backend)
<giver> anyone have any idea why this pc cant restart from mythbuntu install or from live cd?
<oobe> giver you could try acpioff
<giver> new in this,to tell the truth
<giver> where can I read about acpioff
<oobe> try running the cd boot options
<oobe> and select noapic
<oobe> forget i said acpioff that was a mistake
<giver> noapic
<oobe> also just try the basic install
<giver> is some option in the splash screen?
<oobe> before the splash screen
<oobe> the are options to edit its boot paremeter
<giver> it only show the pc slash screen,then boot into mythbuntu spash screen
<giver> have some selections
<giver> but don;t see anything related to noapic
<oobe> you can type it in manually
<giver> humm,trying to understand,there is no console to write into,
<giver> onlt start with selecting language
<giver> then timezone
<giver> then spalsh screen with selections
<giver> no prompt
<giver> this is mythbuntu 8.041
<giver> into an amd64 machine
<oobe> giver this thread should help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591443
<giver> ok,I'll read it
<giver> ok,that's something to try
<giver> while I don;t have a black screen
<giver> I do have on board video
<oobe> yeah sorry i though the thread was refering to booting the cd
<oobe> but its talking about an installed system
<oobe> anyway when you boot the cd it should let you press F6 key or F5 im going off memory
<oobe> to edit the boot options
<oobe> dont remove anything just add noapic to the end
<giver> ok,still can't see the boot options
<giver> let me get there
<giver> I do see safe graphics mode,selected
<giver> then went to other options (F6)
<giver> then it booted the cd
<giver> didn;t give me time to see boot options
<giver> the main problem I see is that like now,I try to restart to go again to those options,but shut down and restart only freeze at the slapsh screen
<giver> it never restart or shut down
<giver> have to remove the power to start again
<giver> which is actually the main problem I have
<giver> I can install mythbuntu no problems,goes all the way to the end
<giver> but won;t restart
<giver> maybe this is disabled in bios?
<giver> is there any setting in bios to stop the shutdown?
<giver> ok,trying the noapic option
<giver> is at 95% of the install
<giver> I suspect the same thing will happen and won;t restart
<oobe> i think it may be installing fine but you cant boot it properly until you edit you grub options
<oobe> press the esc key when you boot it for the first time then edit your boot options
<giver> well,the next time I start the live cd,I go to terminal and cfdisk show me no partitions,only the large hard drive
<giver> like nothing was written to it
<oobe> oh
<giver> but
<oobe> i dont know then
<giver> if I don;t restart after the install,I can go to cfdisk and see the swap and boot parition
<oobe> you can always install xubuntu the sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<giver> this is without restart it
<giver> I should check the bios,I guess,maybe something preventing the restart
<giver> but is all chinise
<giver> chinese
<oobe> wow
<giver> can't find a combo to get into bios
<giver> has some kind of pass
<giver> only went there once
<oobe> you might want to restet the cmos using the jumper
<giver> and all seemed norma;
<giver> I should,yes
<tgm4883_laptop> !diggit
<Zinn> Have you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_10_RC_Released
<videorechner> hi how can I check if there is a mysql database on my system?
<videorechner> hi i had to reboot but still: how can I see whether a mysql database is up?
<giver> humm,downloaded unbuntu and this one does restar,still,don;t boot from the hard drive,nothing was written,drive has no partitions
<giver> installation went through ok
<giver> but no OS is into the hard drive
<giver> always ask for the cd to boot
<videorechner> maybe its a grub related problem?
<rhpot1991> videorechner: dpkg -l mysql-server |grep ^ii
<videorechner> rhpot thx
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l mythtv-database |grep ^ii
<rhpot1991> is useful as well
<giver> my question is,grub is not installed,in fact,nothing is written,how could I fix something that's not written?
<giver> ok,now gives me the option to keep using live cd
<rhpot1991> giver: do you have any other hard drives on the system or usb devices or anything?
<giver> no
<giver> only the sata hard drive
<giver> a 60 gb seagate
<rhpot1991> you actually went through the install process and not just into the live cd?
<giver> well,I booted from the live dc
<giver> cd
<giver> then went through all the installation
<rhpot1991> boot back to the live cd and check the HD to see if there are files on it
<videorechner> http://pastebin.com/m413e673d does this mean there is database I can use for mythtv?
<giver> went throguh without problems,ask me to restart to use the new installation,or keep in live cd
<giver> that's what i said,the hard drive doesn't boot
<rhpot1991> videorechner: well it means the packages are installed, in theory they may not have been able to configure if you didn't give it a good password when they asked for one
<giver> like there was nothing written to it
<rhpot1991> here is what we can do, go look in /etc/mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> wait let me check that
<giver> how to check the tree structure ?
<giver> using terminal?
<rhpot1991> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
 * rhpot1991 thought it didn't look right
<rhpot1991> get the password from there
<giver> first time using ubuntu
<rhpot1991> then do mysql -umythtv -p mythconverg
<giver> sorry for all the newbie questions
<rhpot1991> and supply that password when it asks
<rhpot1991> giver: it should throw an icon for the drive on the desktop or in the places menu
<rhpot1991> you should be able to just browse it there
<giver> I did all that
<giver> I can browse through the drive now
<rhpot1991> is there anything on it?
<giver> yes
<giver> i'm in /boot.grob folder
<giver> pff
<giver> in /boot/grub
<rhpot1991> there are other things though like an /etc /var /usr and so on?
<giver> let me check
<giver> yep,var,usr
<giver> tmp
<giver> seem is all there,but I'm afraid I will loose if I restart
<videorechner> I did as tol, and this is what I get back:http://pastebin.com/m6ff0d358
<giver> it seem to see the 6.3 gb partition made at installation
<rhpot1991> videorechner: sounds like you didn't tell it the mysql root password when it asked, do you know what it is?
<giver> the rest of the hard drive is not mounted
<rhpot1991> giver: so what exactly happens when you restart?
<giver> will I loos the OS again if I restart?
<giver> nothing,pc comes back to original state
<giver> that's what happen
<rhpot1991> define original state
<giver> well,hard drive not partitioned,no booting from hdd
<videorechner> rhpot1991 I know all passwords on this pc, but it never asked for a root password except when I used sudo
<giver> only asking to boot from cd
<rhpot1991> videorechner: well lets do this then
<rhpot1991> videorechner: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<giver> and then,when I do,cfdisk finds the hard drive empty
<rhpot1991> and set a password when it asks you
<videorechner> it didnt ask for a password
<videorechner> all I get is an empty command line
<giver> I wonder why the hard drive doesn't keep the OS? I wouldn;t think I need the cd after the installation,right?
<giver> is not needed,correct?
<rhpot1991> giver: sounds like grub isn't pointing to the right place
<giver> how to correct that
<rhpot1991> do you even get any grub error or anything?
<giver> nope
<rhpot1991> did you take the cd out?
<giver> no
<giver> is working off the cd yet
<giver> I didn;t restart since installation finished
<giver> last time I restarted,the pc went back to an empty drive,and asks to boot from cd
<giver> I did check bios
<giver> and is set to boot from hdd as first option
<rhpot1991> take the cd out and reboot
<rhpot1991> like it says
<giver> ok
<rhpot1991> videorechner: can you do mysql -uroot -p
<videorechner> asks for the password but denies for user root
<tgm4883_laptop> what about just "mysql -u root"
<giver> nope,keeps asking to boot from cd
<rhpot1991> videorechner: leave the -p off and try
<giver> all is lost again
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, how many hard drives do you have?
<rhpot1991> giver: is your bios configured to boot from HD?
<giver> only one
<giver> yes
<videorechner> access denied
<giver> bios is set to boot from hddd
<rhpot1991> videorechner: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<giver> one think I noticed,at the end in the summary ,there is an advance option setting boot to hd0
<giver> I tried setting it to sda1
<giver> but same thing
<videorechner> ok mysql got a new root password by now
<giver> not sure is important
<videorechner> what shall I do next?
<giver> it is puzzling me,because nor ubuntu nor muthbuntu installs at all
<rhpot1991> ok good, now do sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<rhpot1991> and tell it root and that password when it asks
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, which disk are you using?
<giver> seagate 60 gb
<giver> laptor ones
<tgm4883_laptop> no, which mythbuntu disk
<giver> laptop
<giver> ohh
<giver> latest stable
<giver> 8.041
<giver> same for ubuntu
<videorechner> it asks where I the mysql server is hosted
<videorechner> shall I keep localhost?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<rhpot1991> videorechner: yep
<giver> I have seen some network manager error at the end,but they go away so fast,I can't read them well
<giver> does the network need to be connected?
<videorechner> I wont be using other computers running mythtv but should I enable remote connectivity to avoid probable errors?
<rhpot1991> videorechner: not if you wont be using others, you can always enable this in MCC later
<videorechner> ok done, whats next?
<rhpot1991> should be good now
<rhpot1991> try to connect
<videorechner> how?
<videorechner> just start mythtv frontend
<videorechner> ?
<rhpot1991> do the backend setup first, they both need the info
<giver> the cd has an option to boot from fisrt hdd,and it doesn't boot
<videorechner> shall I use root as username and its password?
<giver> I tried the install directly from the cd,and also from inside live cd
<rhpot1991> videorechner: use mythtv and the password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<giver> none of them write anything to the hard drive
<videorechner> cannot login to database
<rhpot1991> have you checked that file, it should have updated the password
<rhpot1991> so it wont be the same as the last time
<giver> maybe I have to change the hard drive?
<videorechner> definately my fault I changed the password by myself
<videorechner> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<giver> not sure what to do
<giver> never found a hard drive that don't write
<videorechner> so I need to do dpkg -reconfigure mythtv-database again and then have a look at /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and use this password for the backend setup?
<rhpot1991> videorechner: did you modify mysql.txt you are saying?
<videorechner> yes i did
<rhpot1991> that stores the mythtv user's password not the mysql root's
<videorechner> at the backend setup i tried to login as mythtv using the password i had written into mysql.txt but it didnt work
<giver> this must be a bad drive,I will see if I can get a new one
<rhpot1991> videorechner: well you can either modify the mysql user's password to match or just reconfigure mythtv-database again, tell it your root user like you did before but this time don't touch that file
<rhpot1991> then tell the setup exactly what is in that file
<videorechner> kk
<giver> tell me,how to check the hard drive in ubuntu?
<rhpot1991> ya cause setting it in that file doesn't change it in the database, so they don't match now
<rhpot1991> videorechner: I gotta run, good luck
<videorechner> thx
<giver> can I check dish in ubuntu?
<giver> disk
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, you can mount the disk and see if there is stuff on there, from the live disk
<giver> does it make a difference if this drive is an oem unit? do they lock it up to be used only in their units?
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't matter
<giver> it shouldn;t matter,right?
<giver> ok,let me boot again
<tgm4883_laptop> right, shouldn't  matter
<giver> I can mount it from terminal,right?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<giver> ok,give me asec until it boots
<videorechner> grml I had to reboot and forgot the command rhpot1991 told me to reconfigure mysql can someone please post it again?
<giver> dpkg -reconfigure mythtv-database
<tgm4883_laptop> <rhpot1991> videorechner: well you can either modify the mysql user's password to match or just reconfigure mythtv-database again, tell it your root user like you did before but this time don't touch that file
<giver> is this the one?
<videorechner> yes thanks!!
<giver> ok,I'm in terinal now
<giver> terminal
<giver> how to mount the drive?
<giver> sorry,if you guys think I should read more,I will
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to make a dir for it first
<tgm4883_laptop> mkdir ~/drv
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/drv
<tgm4883_laptop> that might work
<giver> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure if we need to specify other options
<videorechner> this command should have changed the password at /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt right?
<tgm4883_laptop> videorechner, no, that should have changed it for the db
<giver> humm,must specify file system type
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe you also need to reconfigure mythtv-common
<videorechner> i do the same with common
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 ~/drv
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, ^
<giver> where is /drv folder located now? in tmp?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, in your home dir
<videorechner> does /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt store the informations used to access the database or is it a database config file telling the database which password is used by which user?
<giver> dev/sda1 doesn;t exist
<giver> tried sda and says wronf fs type
<giver> bad superblock on /dev/sda
<giver> missing codepacge or helper program
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<giver> or other error
<giver> detects 60 gb
<giver> disk id is all 000
<videorechner> ah ok seems like it stores the information mythtv uses to access the mysql database so all I need to do is add a user called mythtv with a password to the mysql database. how can I do this? all commands I used till now only changed the root password
<giver> nothing for device boot
<giver> no start or end
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, pastebin it
<giver> ok
<giver> is pastebin.com?
<tgm4883_laptop> videorechner, there should already be a mythtv user
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | giver
<Zinn> giver: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<giver> ok
<videorechner> how can I change the password of the mythtv user?
<tgm4883_laptop> in the db or on the system?
<videorechner> in the db
<videorechner> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database -user mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<videorechner> IIRC?
<tgm4883_laptop> if i recall correctly
<tgm4883_laptop> yes it is
<tgm4883_laptop> and you reconfigure mythtv-common to update mysql.txt
<videorechner> i used this command and all I could change was the administrator account and its password (I stayed with root)
<tgm4883_laptop> you reconfigured mythtv-database or mysql-server?
<videorechner> mythtv-database
<giver> mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d724d1302
<giver> this is the original state of the drive
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, interesting, go though the installation but don't reboot when it's done
<giver> yes
<giver> is very strange
<giver> it does partition,load files and all,while the cd is running
<giver> then,at restart and pull out the cd,all comes back to no OS
<giver> maybe the hard drive is bad?
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, I want to check the partition after install, and possibly some log files
<giver> it ok,just tell me what to do
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, just go though a normal installation but don't reboot at the end
<giver> yes,ok,I did that before
<giver> give me some minutes
<giver> what file you need?
<giver> syslog?
<giver> also,I'm sure all I did was to use default installation
<giver> changed couple things,at times,but never changed the outcome
<giver> let me ask you,whe it list the settings,I can see an advance icon
<giver> going there
<giver> shows me
<giver> install bootloader in hd0
<giver> is that normal?
<giver> shouldn;t it be in sda?
<tgm4883_laptop> no that sounds about right
<tgm4883_laptop> if not, it's the least of our problems right now
<giver> okI leave it then
<giver> ok
<giver> installing now
<giver> will take some minutes
<giver> what logs you need?
<giver> and from where?
<videorechner> ok I tried to login to the database as root and it worked out, but I actually dont like to use root rights all the time and I forgot the password given to the mythtv database account, how can I change its password within the database?
<giver> <tgm4883_laptop>I know there are some networks errors at the end,but disapear so fast from screent to know what those are
<giver> where is the logs? in /tmp?
<tgm4883_laptop> SET PASSWORD FOR 'user'@'hostname' = PASSWORD('passwordhere');
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, /var/log
<giver> ok
<videorechner> bash: SET: command not found
<tgm4883_laptop> videorechner, you have to log into mysql first
<videorechner> how can I do this? simply:  mysql?
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -u root -p
<videorechner> thx
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, probably need syslog and ubiquity logs
<giver> ok,finished
<giver> going into computer now
<giver> syslog has 0 bytes
<giver> no ubiw=quity logs
<giver> ok,found isnatller/syslog
<giver> installer
<giver> humm,can;t even open those files,no permissions
<giver> want me to try to upload the file somewhere?
<giver> let me see
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo them
<giver> but I'm not in terminal
<giver> let me try to upload it
<giver> can't upload it either
<tgm4883_laptop> open a terminal and sudo it then
<tgm4883_laptop> that will give you permissions
<giver> ok
<giver> sudo is the same as chmod,right?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo runs the command as root
<tgm4883_laptop> so like
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo gedit syslog
<giver> Ohh I see
<giver> got you
<tgm4883_laptop> well gedit isn't installed
<tgm4883_laptop> so sudo mousepad syslog
<giver> is that the cmd I should use?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<giver> mousepad not found
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> oh this is 8.04.1?
<giver> have a text editor
<giver> yes
<giver> downloaded it today
<tgm4883_laptop> which one?
<giver> amd64
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not a text editor
<giver> ohh,you aksed about the text editor
<giver> says only text editor
<tgm4883_laptop> try gedit
<giver> nope,it opens but is blank
<giver> is all screwed up,right?
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo gedit syslog
<giver> I did
<giver> sudo gedit /var/log/installer/syslog
<giver> which is where the file is
<giver> opens blank
<giver> is a binary file?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> what other files do you have in there
<giver> casper.log,partman,syslog,version
<tgm4883_laptop> partman
<tgm4883_laptop> get that log
<giver> blank also
<giver> gedit don't seem to read it
<giver> because those files are not empty
<tgm4883_laptop> try nano
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo nno
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo nano
<giver> version says ubiquity 1.8.12
<giver> ok
<giver> hummm,it opens gedit file
<giver> not the program
<giver> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> can you email me those two files?
<giver> worng cmd'
<giver> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<giver> nano won;t open it,only opens nano
<giver> ok,I tried to grab the files from there,but I can;t move them
<tgm4883_laptop> copy them
<giver> can;t copy,to where?
<tgm4883_laptop> to the desktop
<giver> would be great I could grab them from the network
<giver> how to set this pc into the network?
<giver> not sure where sharing is done in ubuntu
<giver> have no permission to move or copy
<giver> probably why it doesn;t open in editor
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, how about thihs
<tgm4883_laptop> where is the file located?
<giver> in /var/log/installer
<giver> is frustrating
<giver> all this
<tgm4883_laptop> ok do this
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo chmod -r 777 /var/log/installer/
<giver> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then you should be able to do whatever you wnt with the files
<giver> should be chmod 777  ?
<giver> it sees 777 as the destination directory
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo chmod 777 -r /var/log/installer/
<giver> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> did that work?
<giver> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo chmod -R 777 /var/log/installer/
<tgm4883_laptop> capital R
<giver> 777 -R ?
<giver> or the -R first? doesn;t seem to work with -R first
<tgm4883_laptop> the -R first
<giver> humm
<tgm4883_laptop> the command I just gave you
<tgm4883_laptop> what does it say?
<giver> doesn;t change permissions
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin the output of "ls -l /var/log/installer/"
<giver> cannot access
<videorechner> hi does one of you know how to add german weather stations as sources to the weather plugin?
<giver> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> videorechner, <laga> there is no grabber script for germany. i think some scripts have some german cities
<videorechner> oh
<giver> mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d44112a8d
<tgm4883_laptop> giver, where is syslog?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not in there?
<giver> well,it is there in the folder
<giver> but not in the list
<tgm4883_laptop> in /var/log or /var/log/installer
<giver> debug is definitely not in the folder
<giver> var/log/installer
<giver> unless is casper.log
<tgm4883_laptop> will the command worked, you should have permissions now
<giver> I know
<giver> but I still cna;t copy or open it,or move
<giver> can'
<giver> t
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin this again sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<giver> I use to set permissions in another linux distros
<giver> ok
<giver> mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d3a9a3785
<giver> now you can see all partitions
<giver> also the disk id is there
<giver> now,when I restart,none of that is there anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> have you looked at that before?
<giver> yes
<giver> I saw the partitions there all the time if I don;t restart
<giver> basically,it seem the disk has data
<giver> all seem ok,but a restart of the pc erase all of it
<tgm4883_laptop> which doens't make sense
<giver> right
<giver> not sure what this is
<giver> I'm a newbie with ubuntu,but I know this is not how it suppose to work
<giver> I'll go out anf buy a newhard drive
<giver> I need to make sure the drive is ok
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'm stumped, as the data is there
<giver> and this one is acting up in this way
<tgm4883_laptop> we've mounted it
<giver> yes
<giver> is all working
<giver> ok,tx for your time
<giver> I will get back later with a new drive
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<giver> and see if that was the problem
<giver> just to reinforce the concept,I will restart now
<giver> and see if this time the data wrote into the drive
<giver> yep
<giver> asking for the c
<giver> cd
<giver> no data in there
<giver> in the drive
<giver> ok,bbl
<giver> tx a lot for your time
<giver> I learned a lot
<squish102> does mythbuntu 8.04.1 still use alsa as sound?
<squish102> im trying to get sound over hdmi working :(
<nwidger> hello, anyone around?
<hanfm> hello can someone tell me how to configure a tv at the svideo output
<gwyo> is there a way I can set a button my remote to go to the root menu on a DVD?
<hanfm1> mythtv closes when i try to start an iso-file, what could be the problem
<Lossif> is it possible to share the folder in my mythbox that holds the movie posters with read write acces?
<Lossif> I got it share with samba
<Lossif> but not with write access
<Lossif> [MoviePosters]
<Lossif> comment = MoviePosters
<Lossif> path = /home/jgerhardt/.mythtv/MythVideo
<Lossif> public = yes
<Lossif> writable = yes
<Lossif> create mask = 0660
<Lossif> directory mask = 0770
<Lossif> force user = mythtv
<Lossif> force group = mythtv
<giver> ahh,he left,I just wanted to say the problemwas the hard drive
<giver> Noe mythbuntu installed correctly
<giver> in a new hdd
<squish102> if mythbuntu starts mythfrontend automatically, where do i need to chane it, as it need a -geometry parameter passed to it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-26
<tominglis> hey, i have just installed mythbuntu 8.04, and i am having trouble configruing the mythtv backend
<tominglis> i am unable to get it to connect to the database with the password i entered during setup, the default 'mythtv', and with a blank
<tominglis> do you have any suggestions?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey anyone seen greybeard on here in a while?
<ajhtiredwolf> guess not  :P, anyway, anyone here ever mount a drive over the network to store your mythtv files?
<hads> tominglis: Check in mythbuntu-control-centre you can setup the database credentials there.
<tominglis> yeah, but the problem i am having is when i am in the first setup screen
<tominglis> and need to enter my mysql password
<tominglis> i have tried the password generated during setup, the password i entered for mythtv root, and 'mythtv' and leaving it blank
<tominglis> sorry for root not mythtv root
<hads> The password is stored in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tominglis> yeah, i've tried that one
<tominglis> if i log in to mysql as root, maybe i can change it manually? is there any reason why the generated password would not work?
<tominglis> i've tried it with the capitals in place and all lower case
<Coded1> I'm having a problem with sound on mythbuntu 8.0.4 and SPDIF output to my surround receiver I can play a ac3 file but mp3 files appear to play but I get no sound
<Coded1> some config info > http://pastebin.com/m275ede80
<squish102> Coded1 i just been through something similar, i had an mplayer line like the following:  mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.3
<squish102> card 1 device 3
<tominglis> restarting
<squish102> and then also unmuting something something (although mine was over hdmi)
<Coded1> squish102: did that resolve the problem?
<squish102> yes, i could play wav files and mpeg2, didnt try mp3
<squish102> but after getting mythtv to play recordings with sound over hdmi, i switched machine off
<squish102> took a couple hours to get that working
<Coded1> not too much on the net about this
<Coded1> mostly unanswered questions, that line you gave me gave me this out put > http://pastebin.com/m43bcb2db
<Coded1> but still no sound
<Coded1> i think the reciever is expecting 48kHz and is only getting 44100
<Coded1> Hz
<ajhtiredwolf> hey so anyone else do that? mount a hard drive over the network to store your files? its working great only problem is that the mount is starts before the network oes some times, which causes it to take 5 minutes or so just hanging there
<tominglis> so i looked at my mysql server, and it doesn't have a mythconverg database or a mythtv user
<tominglis> is there a file i can reinstall to try and get these entries put in there?
<tominglis> package, sorry
<tominglis> i am unable to get my backend to talk to the database, after installing mythbuntu 8.04.1 (+ updates et al), presumably because there is no mythconverg database or mythtv user in the mysql daatabase
<tominglis> does anyone know how to correct this?
<tominglis> i will try reinstalling mythtv-database through synaptic?
<squish102> Coded1 i would have tried
<squish102> card 0 device 3
<squish102> mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.3
<Coded1> squish102: just tried that but same outcome
 * trontos tries for a second time to get lirc_imon-pad working...
<ajhtiredwolf> hey so anyone else do that? mount a hard drive over the network to store your files? its working great only problem is that the mount is starts before the network oes some times, which causes it to take 5 minutes or so just hanging there
<Coded1> The remote sensor that came with my pinnacle pctv pci card is really just a sensor that plugs into my RS232 port.  I chose the pinnacle PCTV Pro from the list at setup but it doesnt seem to be working.   is there a generic one i can try?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey so anyone else do that? mount a hard drive over the network to store your files? its working great only problem is that the mount is starts before the network oes some times, which causes it to take 5 minutes or so just hanging there
<oobe> ajhtiredwolf, put noauto in your fstab lines then add the mount command to /etc/rc.local
<oobe> i do the same thing it works well
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, if i put it rc.local why add it to fstab aws well/
<oobe> well i meant mount /path/to/mount/point
<oobe> but you could do mount -t nfs host:/path/to/mount/point /path/to/mount/point
<oobe> either way will work
<Steven_M> hi all
<oobe> its simpler to change fstab to noauto
<oobe> box:/home/oobe/.mythtv/MythVideo /home/oobe/.mythtv/MythVideo  nfs noauto,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<oobe> thats my fstab line
<Steven_M> how do you tell whether dma or what ever is called is on?
<oobe> mount /home/oobe/.mythtv/MythVideo
<oobe> thats my rc.local line
<oobe> Steven_M, the program is hdparm
<oobe> i dont know the syntax
<oobe> you will have to check the man page or google it
<ajhtiredwolf> kk
<Steven_M> oobe: did I get the  turm dma right?
<Steven_M> * term
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, do you have it unmount manually too?
<oobe> ajhtiredwolf, no i dont
<oobe> basically i wanted it mounted all the time
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, for some reason it hangs while unmounting too, let me try it now though making those changes
<oobe> ajhtiredwolf, do you need to umount it
<oobe> what purpose is it for
<ajhtiredwolf>  i save my recordings and  vidoes are read from it
<oobe> i have 5 different mount points for my remote frontend
<oobe> all of which i do not wish to umount
<ajhtiredwolf> well they have to be unmounted when rebooting
<oobe> you dont need to mount you recordings
<oobe> but for mythvideo you do
<oobe> yeah they do umount when rebooting
<ajhtiredwolf> the recordings folder is on a seperate machine
<oobe> and i dont experience problems with that
<oobe> seperate from the frontend
<oobe> i mean backend
<ajhtiredwolf> the front end and the back end are on the same machine
<ajhtiredwolf> the actually storage directory is on a different one
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm yeah so while rebooting it says this CIFS VFS: server no responding
<ajhtiredwolf> CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid 42906
<ajhtiredwolf> and it hangs here
<ajhtiredwolf> for aw hile
<oobe> do you need to use CIFS
<oobe> like for password protection or somthing
<oobe> cause i dont really know much about it
<ajhtiredwolf>  darn looks like the same problem even when using automount, it is hanging at mount error 101 = network is uncreachable
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm well that is the only way that i know of to do it
<oobe> you can try using NFS
<oobe> i can help you
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, alrighty, is that just a different network manager?
<oobe> its just a different file share protocol
<oobe> well not to different
<oobe> but sounds like you network is coming up really late
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, yeah ive always had problems with it, some times it doesnt cmoe up at all heh
<oobe> unless your fstab line is missing the noauto
<oobe> is it wired
<ajhtiredwolf> Yes it is
<oobe> i would look at testing things with your network first
<oobe> do you use NetworkManager
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, the problem is iwith the driver
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, but regaurdless it needs to be mounted after the network starts
<oobe> you nic driver?
<ajhtiredwolf> onboard lan drvier
<oobe> does the network start before your window manager
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, hmm not sure
<oobe> if it does you can add a a small mount script in ~/.config/autostart
<oobe> make a small script call /usr/local/bin/netmount
<oobe> add the mount command
<ajhtiredwolf> how can i check if it does?
<oobe> chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/netmount
<oobe> then "ln -s /usr/local/bin/netmount ~/.config/autostart
<oobe> then "ln -s /usr/local/bin/netmount ~/.config/autostart"
<oobe> i dont really know
<oobe> other than if it hangs before the wm loads
<oobe> then it probably has already started
<oobe> plus its likely that it has
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, i read that ther would be better driver support for my onboard lan in 8.10
<ajhtiredwolf> so it might be best to just wait and see
<oobe> since the networking scripts are at a lower run level
<ajhtiredwolf> btw do you use lirc?
<oobe> i guess or you could try and build the new driver yourseld
<oobe> yes
<ajhtiredwolf> does irexec -d start for you automatically?
<oobe> no
<oobe> i use a script
<oobe> its the one i call daemon in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905271
<ajhtiredwolf> when mythtv crashes does the button you use to launch it stop working?
<oobe> well it doesnt crash
<ajhtiredwolf> heh
<oobe> but sometimes the remote stops working on my remote frontend
<oobe> that may be a prob with the lirc drivers
<ajhtiredwolf> does it have a delay some times? like when you are flipping thorugh channels or changing the volume, does it stutter?
<oobe> the remote?
<ajhtiredwolf> yeha
<oobe> not really
<ajhtiredwolf> grr
<ajhtiredwolf> ive only met one other person with this problem
<ajhtiredwolf> and he didnt know how to solve it either
<oobe> i think to be honest you should look at fixing your network and testing the speeds
<ajhtiredwolf> it only seems to happen in mythtv
<ajhtiredwolf> there is a delay on the button press, and while im doing something, like turning up the volume, the video skipos, sound stays the same but vidoe skips
<oobe> and having a backend record to a remote filesystem my be a big part of the problem
<oobe> the network latency is probably enough to make mythtv crash
<ajhtiredwolf> so i should put the backend on the same machine where the files are stored?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey oobe will you be on tomorrow?
<oobe> yeah that would make things a lot more simple
<oobe> hard to say
<oobe> you can pm me on ubuntuforums.org
<oobe> my nick is oobe-feisty
<oobe> or fiesty
<oobe> i get it mixed up
<ajhtiredwolf> i just havent met anyone who had this much insite to what im trying to do, coudl I add on msn or something? Im on quite  a few pain killers from a surgery right now so im probably gonna crash pretty soon heh
<oobe> yeah kasper6667@hotmail.com
<oobe> and yes when i tried to set up all this stuff i had trouble finding support to
<ajhtiredwolf> thanks man, il message you tomorrow if your on, thanks for  your help
<ajhtiredwolf> well i guess it kinda figures
<ajhtiredwolf> making your own dvr isnt necessarily going to be easy heh
<oobe> but it is worth it
<ajhtiredwolf> for sure
<oobe> i had the added nightmare of using wireless
<ajhtiredwolf> i wish i would ahve invested in a nicer card
<oobe> i spent about 200$ extra on stuff i didnt need
<ajhtiredwolf> the card that i got was onl y20$ hah
<ajhtiredwolf> it was a real pain just to get linux to recognize it
<oobe> well the graphics card i use for my remote fe is only 20$ but it displays in 1080i
<oobe> and yeah i have had some shit cheap tv cards that are supposedly supported
<oobe> but have been useless
<ajhtiredwolf> letss see though
<ajhtiredwolf> if i were to put the backend on the other machine, i would need the card there too right?
<oobe> that would be my preference
<oobe> otherwise you will have the same problems
<ajhtiredwolf> darn
<oobe> my be/fe machine does all the work
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah I dont think  i will be able to do that hah, that is my ftp server / ssh server already ,and i dont have a cable line running there
<oobe> it has 160GB partition for recordings
<oobe> thats all i need
<oobe> and of course it has the tuner aswell
<ajhtiredwolf> I was thinking of getting a 1tb hd, they are only like 90$ now
<oobe> wow thats cheap
<ajhtiredwolf> Yeah seirously, im betting that 2tb will be out soon
<ajhtiredwolf> the prices just dropped dramatically hah
<oobe> i got one a few weeks ago for $200 aud
<oobe> which is about 120usd now but wasnt then
<ajhtiredwolf>  where are you from?
<oobe> australia
<ajhtiredwolf> right on, my good friend elissa is from there
<oobe> so i cant help with thinks like atsc or h.264 transcoding
<oobe> cool
<ajhtiredwolf> hey is it not possible to have recordings automatically go to mpeg or avi?. some times told me it wasnt, but i kinda dobut that
<ajhtiredwolf> it seems like it would be too usefl for someone to NOT make something to do that hah
<ajhtiredwolf>  Trying to not pass out heh
<oobe> well what you are talking about is autostranscoding
<oobe> it ends up being a nuv file
<oobe> it ends up being mpeg2 or mpeg4
<oobe> but the extension is nuv
<ajhtiredwolf> right, but could it made to automatically made into  an afile?vi
<oobe> and it doesnt play very well in other players
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm but it wont play in a regular program
<ajhtiredwolf> right
<oobe> you can transcode nuv files to dvix xvid avi files using nuvexport
<oobe> there is a great howto for that on ubuntuforums
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah but that has to be  done manually
<oobe> correct
<ajhtiredwolf> my hope was that the recorded episodes would be made into divx automatically and then be saved in the sahred folder on my ftp
<oobe> but it depends on how you watch your recordings
<oobe> no i have a remote frontend i have no need to export my nuv files
<oobe> as my fe box is plugged into the big tv
<ajhtiredwolf> btw what is fe stand for?
<ajhtiredwolf> oh
<ajhtiredwolf> front end
<oobe> yeah
<ajhtiredwolf> haha sorry i m a little spacy right now
<oobe> thats cool
<oobe> dont get addicted to your meds :P
<ajhtiredwolf> haha, no chance there
<ajhtiredwolf> im just in a hell of allot of pain right now
<oobe> thats cool
<ajhtiredwolf> well not right now
<ajhtiredwolf> because im on them lol
<ajhtiredwolf> i tired to not take them today, to see how i woulod do
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah, im not quite ready teo stop yet haha
<ajhtiredwolf> I had all four wisdom teeth pulled out, and two of them were ubstructed, so they had to drille thorugh my jaw
<ajhtiredwolf> hurt like a mother ******
<oobe> i bet
<oobe> i need some dental work
<oobe> but i can afford it
<ajhtiredwolf> so you have the machine hooked up to a big tv?
<oobe> yeah
<ajhtiredwolf> i hear that,... I dont have dental insurance, but i got financed i have a ayear to pay it off
<ajhtiredwolf> will be around 125$ a month
<ajhtiredwolf> not too cheap
<oobe> no
<ajhtiredwolf> but it was either that
<ajhtiredwolf> or live with the constant pain, it became a little too much though
<ajhtiredwolf> i work in a call center, im a bill collector, so using my mouth is kinda important
<ajhtiredwolf> and it was killing me
<ajhtiredwolf> i have to point out im working there to pay my way thorugh school, most people figure im a slacker when tehy hear i work in a call center hah
<ajhtiredwolf> btw whats your name oobe?
<oobe> kemble
<ajhtiredwolf> aaron, pleased to meet you, ive met some great people i nthe ubuntu portions of linux hah
<ajhtiredwolf> its relally different from other places, most of the linux irc places are so incredibly unfriendly its impossible to say anything without being torn to shreds
<oobe> yeah i think i know what you mean
<ajhtiredwolf> have you ever been in #mythtv ?
<oobe> i have been around a few years prior to using ubuntu
<oobe> #mythtv is for developers
<ajhtiredwolf> #mythtv-users i mean
<oobe> they dont support mythtv there
<oobe> yeah i have
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah I used fedora a few years ago
<ajhtiredwolf> ive been in there twice.. and flipping a, that is probably the worst one ive been in
<oobe> somtimes i get what i need
<oobe> other times they tell me what i want to do is impossible
<ajhtiredwolf> asking a question i nt here is basically like jumping infront of half a dozzen rifle men looking for target practice
<oobe> then i end up proving them wrong
<oobe> yeah they can be rude or sarcastic
<ajhtiredwolf> when i mentinoed that i used ubuntu in there they basically told me to buzz off
<ajhtiredwolf> with a bit more colorful language hah
<oobe> i think you need to keep things mythtv specific thats all
<oobe> like if you have mythbuntu installed and you are trying to solve a network issue they wont consider it mythtv related
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm i suppose not, there problem seemd to be with the fact that i was using ubuntu though
<ajhtiredwolf> they wennt on about how ubuntu users are all a bunch of noobs that dont belong in linux hah
<oobe> well that is kinda of true in one way cause its very easy to install and configure
<oobe> so it attracts noobs cause its popular and easy to use
<oobe> but that doesnt mean its not a great os
<ajhtiredwolf> eh, well sure, but attracting more people is good isnt it? brings more potential deveolopers into the game and helps linux grow
<oobe> or that people learning dont deserve respect
<oobe> ajhtiredwolf, yes
<oobe> i think that its only a good thing
<ajhtiredwolf> ah i dont feel like i need respect, its just too bad they cant treat others politely
<oobe> and that people should not be discouraged
<ajhtiredwolf> I tihnk that ubunut open the door to making linux available to more than ust the hobbiest
<oobe> well i think it always was open to that
<oobe> i mean i have used linux since 2002
<oobe> and it was still a great server then
<ajhtiredwolf> but are you not a hobbiest? :p
<oobe> well i dont do it for a living
<oobe> but i dont need windows for anything
<ajhtiredwolf> what i mean is, you are more expert in computers than the average folk
<oobe> my point was linux has its place in commercial enterprises for a long time
<ajhtiredwolf> ubuntu is can be used by more than just the computer advanced, they use it in my university allot to
<oobe> yes its very easy to install and use
<oobe> i have seen people who have never used linux before setup pcs with ubuntu very well
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah, it still has a ways to go though
<ajhtiredwolf> before its about as easy as windows is
<ajhtiredwolf> or more importantly mac
<oobe> i dont think so really
<ajhtiredwolf>  just my opinion
<oobe> its just that people who use linux/ubuntu for the first time are already used to windows
<ajhtiredwolf> well you still have to use the terminal allot even in ubuntu
<oobe> if someone who had never used a computer b4 used ubuntu they would pick it up as fast as windows
<ajhtiredwolf> and what people are used to now is pure gui
<oobe> i used to use dos a lot in windows
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah but that isnt the wayt it is going now
<oobe> i know what you are saying
<ajhtiredwolf> and mac is taking it a step futher withh touch interfaces
<oobe> but there is a gui equivalent in linux for most admin tasks
<ajhtiredwolf> but its not qutie as intuitive
<oobe> but i usually find it easier to tell people how to use the console
<oobe> im gonna watch some wsop now
<oobe> i will ttyl
<ajhtiredwolf> alright man, good to meet you, take it easy
<oobe> nice to meet you aaron
<gpd> I had a disk failure and lost /home.
<gpd> I setup using mythbuntu-control-panel - to auto login and stat mythbuntu session - but it just comes up with a standard XFCE desktop and doesn't run mythfrontend
<gpd> my .dmrc file is ok - now lost as to how to fix.
<gnoshi> Hi - how does one enable XDMCP in mythbuntu? For ubuntu, you'd use the 'login screen setup' in administration, but it is not present in mythbuntu. Cheers.
<gnoshi> hmm. Or maybe it is already running - excuse me one moment while I investigate.
<gnoshi> Sorry, I just discovered I don't need to run XDMCP - using Xming I can go through plink, which seemingly avoids the need to run XDMCP (that, or it is already running).
<Gluko> is there a way to change the dvd format of mytharchive from udf to iso9660?
<killerbeesateme> Hello everyone, does anyone have a few to help point me in the right direction?  I have a secondary backend with a tuner that doesn't want to stream to frontends.
<killerbeesateme> ﻿Hello everyone, does anyone have a few to help point me in the right direction?  I have a secondary backend with a tuner that doesn't want to stream to frontends.
<adnc> hello, i unfortunately set a very low display resolution on my settings. i need to set it back , but i cant my mouse doesnt move to the rest of the screen, is it possible to move via the arrow keys somehow?
<directhex> adnc, generally, tab moves to the next field. alt-n to go to next page.
<leprasmurf> Hello all....perhaps it's my sleep deprived insanity kicking in, but I'm going a little more crazy trying to setup LIRC in mythbuntu using an ir blaster and a streamzap receiver (the remote I'm actually using with this receiver is a universal remote)
<leprasmurf> currently, it seems like my lirc daemon is only setup for the irblaster, despite having setup both in the mythbuntu control center... and irw is not displaying any data when I attempt to press random buttons
<leprasmurf> the ir blaster will light up, but something has to be off, as it's not giving any signal to the box
<leprasmurf> can anyone help me out?
<CRXLPY> why does mytharchive not tell me how much space the recordings I have selected will take up? The scale on the righthand side never shows anything. I have spent a day waiting for iso's to be made only to find that I cant use them and need to start over
<leprasmurf> how large/long is the file you're trying to archive?
<CRXLPY> several small (100-250MB)
<CRXLPY> does the scale just not work and I should pretend it isnt there?
<leprasmurf> so you're trying to archive video files?  I'm no expert, but that might cause a problem.  I've only tried to archive recordings.
<CRXLPY> no, recordings are what I have
<CRXLPY> tv
<leprasmurf> are they still in MPEG 2?
<CRXLPY> making a dvd, not an archive
<CRXLPY> does the scale work for you?
<leprasmurf> my system is a bit crippled now, so I can't do much of anything
<CRXLPY> did the scale work for you?
<leprasmurf> but whne I've used it in the past, with tv shows, the scale worked fine
<leprasmurf> I had to transcode the shows to the EP and I could fit 4-5 hour long shows
<CRXLPY> did you transcode the files to remove commecials first, then go to mytharchive?
<leprasmurf> no
<CRXLPY> so you removed commerecials from within mytharchive?
<leprasmurf> I think (and, again I'm no expert) but if you create a cutlist, archive will automatically snip those parts
<CRXLPY> I did not find that to be the case, but I guess I probly did it wrong
<leprasmurf> and I'm wondering if mytharchive is capable of handling space usage with transcoded files.
<CRXLPY> I transcode b4 mytharchive because I am putting alot of ep's on each cd so I have a dir full of recordings
<leprasmurf> with the recordings being mpeg2, mytharchive may just transcode to a lower setting (or direct copy) since (most)commercial dvd players require MPEG 2
<CRXLPY> dvd = mpeg2
<leprasmurf> I don't doubt it could work, but that might be why the scale doesn't work
<leprasmurf> yes
<CRXLPY> If I knew how much space the menu takes up then I might be able to do it
<leprasmurf> that, I couldn't answer, though I imagine the Menu and the images themselves aren't that much.
<leprasmurf> I just wonder if mytharchive is trying to reencode them to MPEG2 and that's why #1 it takes all day and #2 you run out of room quickly
<leprasmurf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741935 - sounds like a similar situation
<leprasmurf> are you selecting "Don't Re-encode"?
<CRXLPY> I use the simple menu, just a list of files, no chapt or preview
<CRXLPY> I will try with dont re-encode. I have usually left it at the default of sp
<leprasmurf> it probably won't show the status bar still, but that *should* let you export it to DVD
<CRXLPY> I can just select less ep's too
<leprasmurf> keep in mind, unless your dvd player is specially designed / equipped to play xvid, any dvd you burn with "Don't re-encode" will not work
<leprasmurf> how many files are you trying to put in there?
<CRXLPY> now that I have the files set to "dont re-encode" it shows up on the scale!
<leprasmurf> cool
<CRXLPY> but, I cant use it
<leprasmurf> huh?
<CRXLPY> cuz I am burning them as dvd's so they will play w/o needing to check
<CRXLPY> so I need to undo all this
<CRXLPY> I am glad you mentioned the xvid caveat
<CRXLPY> now I wont make a bunch of coasters
<CRXLPY> this is so frikkin tedious
<CRXLPY> I need to check my transcoder settings, I must be changing them to mp4. I need to keep them mp2 so they are more dvd freindly
<CRXLPY> yup, my most used transcoder was set to mp4. changed it to lossless
<leprasmurf> yeah, just keep in mind, the mp2 takes alot more room
<leprasmurf> with my setup, mpeg 2 takes about 1 gig / hour or 1.5 hours
<leprasmurf> whereas mpeg 4 takes about 200 megs / hour
<leprasmurf> all depending on your quality settings of course
<CRXLPY> yeah, maybe I will just leave it all alone and just select less eps
<CRXLPY> of course now it is hung cuz I tried changing things while a dvd creation was in progress
<CRXLPY> grrrrrrr
<leprasmurf> heh
<||ChAoS||> anyone around that might be able to provide some directon on following steps to fix a NForce2 audio driver issue,.. I have a article that should fix it but I cant do some steps due to not having the full ubuntu UI/control panel.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30076  I cant do steps 2 and 4
<rothgar_> is anyone else using the 8.10 rc? I just installed it this weekend and I can't watch live TV
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-19
<hads> 4GB/hr sounds about right. It depends on the source.
<puff> Well, yeah,I'm sure HD will take more.
<wolfspirit> does anyone know where to find the frequency id of a channel?  I'm trying to add a channel manually since one channel didn't come through on the scan.  I have the xmlid and other info, I just need the frequency
<hipitihop> Just thought I should mention (the other day I also mentioned that some recording were being missed altogether) this morning I had the Brazilian F1 GP scheduled to be recorded @ 2:45am finishing @ 5:00am and it only recorded last 19 minutes. Recorded details screen said 2:45
<hipitihop> mythbackend.log shows no recording activity @ 2:45..... only thing I can see is a fair few "Reschedule requested for id -1." every 5 minutes or so, no idea what those are.
<hipitihop> anyone know what this is about ? "[mpeg2video @ 0x7f501685f820]ac-tex damaged at 26 32"  ...."2009-10-19 00:16:37.587 [mpeg2video @ 0x7f501685f820]Warning MVs not available"
<puff> Evening, I'm having a bit of a problem with mythbuntu.
<puff> It boots up, goes into X, starts booting up mythv, then the screen goes blank.
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, seems like an encoder failure (i.e. tuner)
<puff> Oh, hey fox, ltns..
<foxbuntu> puff, blank... or black?
<puff> foxbuntu: So I poked around for a bit and finally decided to reinstall from scratch.
<foxbuntu> puff, ok
<puff> Blank; the monitor goes into no-video-being-received mode, the poewr button turns orange.  ctrl-alt-shift-f1 brings up a console.
<foxbuntu> puff, I know I talked to you, but I dont recall for what
<puff> You helped me add the 1TB drive.
<foxbuntu> oh right
<foxbuntu> ok
<puff> An explanation just occurred tome... I shut it down the other night, somehow, I don't recall how (we were running around like madmen getting ready for a party).
<puff> But I reember being surprised when the mythtv startup screen reappeared on the monitor before shutting down.
<foxbuntu> puff, what video card are you using?
<puff> Which leads me to suspect maybe it's working just fine, but it's going into video-to-the-TV mode.
<puff> Dangit, I knew this at one point.
<puff> Lemme check dmesg.
<puff> It was a fairly decent one a few years ago, came iwth on-board video out.
<foxbuntu> puff, lspci | grep video
<puff> I'm mainly using this to play video, right now, still shopping for a cablecard (planning to get the HD Home Run, I think).
<puff> Hm, no output.
<foxbuntu> puff, actually make that: lspci | grep V
<foxbuntu> puff, yeah, the HDHR is very nice
<puff> nvidia nv43 geforce 6600 rev a2
<foxbuntu> ah ok
<hipitihop> anyone know what ""Reschedule requested for id -1." is in mythbackend.log ?
<foxbuntu> puff, did you select the nvidia driver or the open source driver on install?
<puff> One thing, will the HD come with a remote or will I have to get that separately?
<puff> I'm pretty sure I selected the nvidia driver.
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, Im not sure, but have you tried googling around for it?
 * hipitihop blushes and scrambles off to google
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, also, asking over and over the same question in IRC is impolite, ask and wait for an answer
<foxbuntu> puff, sudo lsmod | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<hipitihop> foxbuntu: acknowledged. Just wasn't sure if it was lost amongst the main question. sorry.
<puff> foxbuntu: So, should I reinstall with the open source driver?
<puff> nvidia 7233756 30
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, np, just an FYI, some people will get upset over that kind of thing
<puff> And agpgart 42696 2 nvidia,intel_agp.
<foxbuntu> puff, oh right, no internet
<foxbuntu> puff, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep [EE]
<puff> Lotsa text :-).
<puff> Loooks like it's the NVIDIA TV Encoder.
<foxbuntu> puff, can you copy/paste it to pastebin?
<foxbuntu> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<puff> No, still no net on that box.
<foxbuntu> are you doing this one the console or ssh?
<foxbuntu> on*
<puff> console.
<foxbuntu> puff, move to ssh
<puff> Can't get in via ssh through the airgap firewall.
<foxbuntu> you dont have another device on the same network?
<puff> I really need to find that spool of cat5 cable and run a line down here.
<puff> The device isn't on a nework at all.
<foxbuntu> oh
<puff> The mythbox is un-networked, until I can find 50' of cat5 cable.
<foxbuntu> well without seeing the log I am really unsure what to tell you
<puff> What were you trying to ascertain?
<foxbuntu> puff, can you move it to a location to get it connection for now?
<foxbuntu> puff, m really just in discovery mode atm
<puff> Ah, okay.
<puff> Well one thing I can test without disassembling it and carting it upstairs is just reconnecting the s-video out cable to the TV and seeing if it's sending signal to the TV.
<puff> It would shut off video out ot the monitor in that case, right?
<foxbuntu> shoul
<foxbuntu> d
<hads> hipitihop: The error you posted "[mpeg2video @ 0x7f501685f820]ac-tex damaged a" is bad reception or something corrupting the recording
<foxbuntu> puff, did you select TV out in the install?
<puff> I'm not sure I remember seeing a screen where you select that.
<puff> I remember selecting s-video out, though.
<foxbuntu> puff, its on the same one as the video driver select
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> that will do it
<foxbuntu> yeah, you Xorg is configured to move over to s-vid then
<puff> Yup, that's what it's doing.
<foxbuntu> ah
<puff> Okay, so the next step is to make sure it knows about the terabyte drive.
<foxbuntu> well then its not an error
<foxbuntu> ok
<puff> I was kinda hoping that it would spot the extra drive on bootup and offer to use it as well.
<foxbuntu> neg
<foxbuntu> so we need to setup that drive again eh?
<foxbuntu> bye puff
<foxbuntu> ;)
<puff> Dangit
<puff> I was just about to say, fortunately I have the notes from last week still in my irc client buffer.
<puff> Then my irc client died :-(.
<foxbuntu> whoops
<foxbuntu> puff, I suggest BIP for you
<foxbuntu> puff, thats a story for another day, and frankly might be a good topic for my next blog post
<puff> foxbuntu: Now, /etc/fstab shows three UUIDs, one ext3 for / on /dev/sda1, one xfs for /var/lib on /dev/sda6, and one for swap on /dev/sda5.
<puff> BIP?
<foxbuntu> puff, its an IRC proxy so you are always connected and everything gets logged
<foxbuntu> puff, you can google it
<puff> hm.
<foxbuntu> puff, are the UUIDs all the same?
<puff> Funny you should mention that... yeah, I have an auto-log. Cool.
<puff> No, the UUId ar eall unique.
<foxbuntu> ok
<puff> df -h does not show the 1TB drive, though.
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> thats fine
<foxbuntu> thats what I would expect
<BlueSteel> hey guys, I have a question related to mythtv (since upgrading from intrepid -> jaunty) my combined FE+BE is now pausing during livetv every few minutes, and it has to take another 5-10 seconds to start playing again
<puff> fdisk -l does show it.
<foxbuntu> puff, ls /dev/sd*
<BlueSteel> I think the issue is filesystem/disk related, does anyone know what steps to verify this and fix it?
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<hads> BlueSteel: ^
<BlueSteel> ok, i'll ssh in and try that
<hipitihop> hads: so is that likely to be just something minor and intermittent ? this is an over the air digital tuner, so occasional audio or signal based glitches are not uncommon
<hads> correct
<foxbuntu> puff, sounds like all we need to do is mount it
<BlueSteel> yes it's DVB-T, I live in australia
<puff> Got sda, da1, sda2, sda5, sda6, sdb, sdb1.
<puff> Add it to /etc/fstab?
<puff> And mount it?
<hipitihop> hads: I assume it is just reporting that and any activity especially recording, is likely to just continue as normal ?
<foxbuntu> puff, need to make a spot to mount it
<foxbuntu> puff, sudo mkdir /mythtv.
<foxbuntu> whoops
<foxbuntu> no .
<puff> What's a "natural" spot for bulk data to live in mythtv?
<hads> Naughty foxbuntu
<hads> Put it under /mnt or /srv or something
<foxbuntu> hads, yes, I personally chose doing this for a reason
<foxbuntu> hads, I have several drives in each of my machines and use th SGs
<puff> Any preferences?
<foxbuntu> hads, so each drive gets mounted into /mythtv/store[n]
<hads> hipitihop: It should continue as normal I believe
<puff> okay, created.
<puff> Now add to /etc/fstab?
<foxbuntu> puff, yup
<hads> foxbuntu: /srv/mythtv/store[n] or /mnt/ or something. Top level is naughty.
<BlueSteel> oh btw, the whole system system on my TV box (FE+BE on same box) is ext3, could this be causing issues? many people seem to be running JFS or some other filesystem for their mythtv recordings / temporary recordings
<foxbuntu> hads, I know...but I like naaaaaughty
<puff> From my log:  /dev/sda1       /mythtv/ ext3    defaults       0       0
<foxbuntu> puff, you got t
<foxbuntu> puff, actually
<foxbuntu> /dev/sdb1*
<hads> Make the last 0 a 2 also
<foxbuntu> hads, why is that?
 * foxbuntu is not 100% with fstab
<hads> That way if it's a dirty filsystem it will get fsck at boot.
<puff> Cool, mounts with no errors.
<foxbuntu> puff, cool
<foxbuntu> hads, ah alright
<hads> foxbuntu: / entry should be 1 then all others > 1
<hads> Unless you want no check then 0
<puff> Okay, so now I have to tell mythtv about the disk, right?
<foxbuntu> hads, for me, I would want no check...but thats me
<foxbuntu> puff, yup
<foxbuntu> puff, mythtv-setup
<hads> foxbuntu: No check is fine, it just means it won't mount if it's dirty.
<foxbuntu> puff, then its Storage Directories
<puff> Well, mythtv is already running X on the svideo-out UI.
<foxbuntu> hads, yeah...I am ok with that for my system...most might not
<foxbuntu> puff, then use ESC to close out of it
<hads> BlueSteel: ext3 is okay, there are other choices but ext still works.
<foxbuntu> puff, then in the Applications > System > MythTV Backend Setup
<hads> foxbuntu: Yeah, the only problem in some situations if it doesn't mount and the user doesn't notice then a recording can fill up / and make bad things happen.
<foxbuntu> hads, agreed
<foxbuntu> hads, I will besure to tell users 2 from now on :)
<foxbuntu> (or higher)
<hads> And... no top level weird directories :)
<foxbuntu> hads, lmao
<puff> Whoops, I was off mucking with mythtv and didn'tsee what you said.  I ended up opening a terminal in the s-video out screen and running mythtv-setup.   Is tha tokay?
<puff> This would be easier if I could use the keyboard while seeing the screen :-).
<foxbuntu> hads, I will have all users uninstall xfce, install irssi and watching TV matrix style, does that work for you?
<puff> I really need to rearrange stuff here.
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> puff, no close them both out then open mythtv-setup back up
<puff> Close "both"?
<foxbuntu> puff, from what I read you left mythfrontend open?
<puff> I exited out of the mythtv UI, but it was still sending X to the Svideo out.
<foxbuntu> oh ok
<foxbuntu> then you are fine
<foxbuntu> my misread
<puff> I think at tht point I was on the x desktop.
<puff> At least it more or less acted like the X desktop.
<foxbuntu> puff, well its Xfce on X server
<hipitihop> hey BlueSteel, where are you based ? I'm on Sunshine Coast, QLD ... have you got grabber setup and which are you using ?
<puff> Okay, so now storage directories, it's listing default, hitatch (the 1TB), create live TV group, create db backup group, create new group.
<foxbuntu> puff, now you know where it is, here is what I generally do....
<foxbuntu> puff, I create a directory structure like /mythtv/store0/recordings/  livetv/ db_backups/ ect ect
<puff> right, create that at the shell or through this menu?
<foxbuntu> puff, then you just add those paths to the Storage Groups that already exist
<puff> Are there any storage groups that already exist?  default?
<foxbuntu> puff, you can add them in there first if you like, but it will complain
<foxbuntu> puff, default is the recordings
<puff> So, a) create the directory structure with mkdir
<foxbuntu> puff, and *add* it is key so it will use both drives
<puff> b) select Storage Directories, then [create new group]?
<puff> I don't see an option labeled add.
<foxbuntu> puff, edit the existing groups
<foxbuntu> puff, then you will see an option to add an entry
<foxbuntu> ...inside the existing groups
<puff> I don't see an edit option.
<foxbuntu> just highlight and hit enter
<puff> I have at the top, 1. general 2. capture cards, 3. video sources, 4. input connections, 5. channel editor, 6 storage directories.
<foxbuntu> 6
<foxbuntu> highlight default
<foxbuntu> ht enter on default
<puff> When I select storage directories, I see a title at the top, Storage Groups, then default, hitatchi, create livetv group],
<puff> Okw7.
<puff> Ah-hah, /var/lib/mythtvrecordings and (add new directory)
<foxbuntu> add new :)
<foxbuntu> there you have it figured out
<puff> So, 1) create the directories iwth mkdir, 2) add them here..
<foxbuntu> I know that menu is less than intuitive
<puff> What's store0 about?  Just chunking them up?
<foxbuntu> puff, no need to actually do that, just habit for me
<puff> OkayOkay, so just mkdir /mythth/recordings
<foxbuntu> puff, also: sudo chown mythtv:mythtv -R /mythtv/
<puff> What's db_backups about?
<foxbuntu> puff, sorry, thats a later version of mythtv
<foxbuntu> puff, there are many more Storage Groups in the next version of mythtv
<foxbuntu> only create the directories need for the groups you already have
<puff> Okay.
<puff> Okay, added.
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> then you should be set
<foxbuntu> it will handle putting the data where there is free space
<puff> created /mnt/mythtv/recordings, chown -R mythtv.mythtv, went to UI and added new directory.
<foxbuntu> puff, is your 1TB mounted to /mnt/mythtv ?
<puff> So, now I just copy the media files over from the old drive onto the terabyte drive?
<puff> Yes.
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> what?
<puff> And it's in /etc/fstab so it should automatically mount in the future.
<puff> Yes it's mounted.
<foxbuntu> I mean what media files?
<puff> Oh, I have a bunch of movies such.
<foxbuntu> old recordings? dvds/videos/music?
<foxbuntu> oh
<puff> movies and such.
<puff> We were using them with a mac mini and a svideo out adapter dongle and vlc.
<foxbuntu> well you have a few options
<foxbuntu> go create a Storage Group (which I suggest)
<foxbuntu> or just create a directory
<puff> I created a storage group, I thought.
<foxbuntu> you did
<foxbuntu> for recordings
<puff> Ah.
<foxbuntu> you need one for videos
<puff> So create another one for directly uploaded media..
<puff> Okay.
<foxbuntu> so same steps again
<foxbuntu> but this time create your own SG then add the directory to it
<hads> 0.22 Storate groups are cool.
<foxbuntu> hads, indeed they are
<puff> So, mkdir, chown, then esc back out of default and make a new group, enter that group, add the new directoryd?.
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> hads, you will be coming all the way to UDS right?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<hads> Too far away for me. Where is it this year anyway?
<foxbuntu> Dallas, TX, US
<puff> Okay, added the new group and added the directory
<foxbuntu> puff, alright, now you will have to configure that in the mythtv UI
<puff> Okay, so exit out of myth-tv setup, then run mythtv again?
<foxbuntu> puff, Utils/Settings > Settings > Media > General
<foxbuntu> puff, yup
<hads> Odd, I've never seen a splitter stop working before.
<foxbuntu> hads, RG6?
<hads> Just a standard splitter with F-Connectors.
<hads> Suddenly stopped working.
<hads> Replaced it with another and everything is fine.
<foxbuntu> hads, is it grounded or no?
<hads> Na
<puff> foxbuntu: Hm, it says "Cannot create a file /mnt/mythtv/videos//.test - directory is not writable?"
<puff> And the same thing for /mnt/mythtv/recordings//.test and then a duplicate error message /mnt/mythtv/videos//test
<hads> That kinda says it all doens't it?
<puff> Also, I'm not sure I actually did this, but I noticed that there was a storage diretory under the hitatchi storage group, named /mnt/mythtv/videos
<puff> hads: Does it?
<foxbuntu> hads, one thing I have run into is static build up, if you pull the source side out from the wall/ant/whatever and touch the copper to ground it out and plug it back in, it sometime will fix it
<puff> I edited the directories and saw there were trailing backslashes, deleted them and clicked okay.
<karatekickz> I borked my mythbuntu box trying to update to .22 can someone help me w a course of action to fix it?
<hads> Whatever it is, I'm assuming the backend, can't write to that directory. You need to check the ownership and permissions.
<hads> foxbuntu: This one is broken broken, I've moved it to a different place and tried it there too.
<hads> karatekickz: You need to state what borked is.
<foxbuntu> hads, ah...
<puff> They all belong to user mythtv, group mythtv, but they're not group-writable.  I guess I should chmod g+w?
<karatekickz> I tried to update via a repo that I dont think is compatible with mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> puff, try this sudo chmod 775 -R /mnt/mythtv
<karatekickz> so I think I need to do a complete un install re install
<puff> Should I remove the hitatchi storage group?
<hads> puff: If you were following foxbuntu's advice then didn't you put them in /mythtv rather than under /mnt?
<hads> Or did that get changed.
<foxbuntu> puff, naw
<puff> hads: He suggested /mnt/mythtv
<hads> Oh okay.
<puff> Okay, so did chmod -R g+w /mnt/mythtv, now they're all group writable.
<puff> Do they need to be group executable, too?
<karatekickz> used these instructions http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/402294
<hads> karatekickz: You can uninstall through any of the package managers.
<hads> Then fix your sources, update the package lists and reinstall.
<karatekickz> yeah I know
<hads> Beware that if you updated the mythtv version without a database backup then you won't be able to downgrade.
<hads> The only way is up.
<karatekickz> no worries
<karatekickz> I figured this was the process...
<puff> Okay,no complaints this time when exiting, though it wants me to fill the daatabase, etc.
<puff> And now I run myth frontend?
<karatekickz> so sort the package manager by repos
<foxbuntu> puff, yup
<karatekickz> then uninstall all of them?
<karatekickz> could I have added a mythbuntu repos source?
<karatekickz> I just tried to install the mythbuntu-repos.deb file
<puff> Wait,d o I have to start mythtv backend?
<foxbuntu> puff, no it does it all on its own
<puff>  Okay.  Utils/Settings/Media/General
<foxbuntu> yup
<puff> I'm there.
<puff> Does mythtv/ubuntu come with screen capture support?
<foxbuntu> you should see the directories for videos and so on
<puff> E.g. can I run through this again, sometime, and take snapshots for a tutorial?
<foxbuntu> puff, print screen should do it
<puff> Hm, I think that's under media settings.
<karatekickz> removing all packages atm... can I add a testing repo for .22?
<puff> I selected general and it has a, screen about dataabses, then another one, then about audio... exited back out to the menu that contained general, ait also had media.
<foxbuntu> puff, there are two settings menus
<foxbuntu> puff, as in from top menu its Settings > Settings > Media > General
<puff> Utilities / Setup => Music Tools, Video Manager, Edit Keys, Setup, Mythbuntu Logs
<karatekickz> oh... looks like I already did w that .deb file
<foxbuntu> puff, sorry, setup
<puff> Select setup => General, Appearance, Screen Setup Wizards, TV settings, Media Settings, Info Center Settings, Mythbuntu.
<puff> Select General and i get stuff about database.
<puff> Select Media and I get stuff about directories.
<foxbuntu> thats the one
<puff> The second? Media?
<foxbuntu> Im doing this al off memory since I am using my myth boxen
<foxbuntu> yes
<puff> Myth boxen?
 * foxbuntu is clear as mud tonight
<hads> What are you setting up?
<puff> Media gives me Music SEttings, Videos Settings, images Settings, Archive Files Settings.
<foxbuntu> hads, he just needs to setup his videos directory in mythfrontend
<puff> hads: I added a 1 TB drive to my freshly installed mythbuntu box.
<foxbuntu> puff, videos settings
<hads> If you're using 0.22 and have setup the mythvideo storage groups that's all you need to do. Or are we talking 0.21
<foxbuntu> hads .21
<puff> Video Settings => General Settings, Player Settings, File Types, Rip Settings.
<hads> Oh, okay then :)
<puff> Yeesh, maybe I shoulda downlaoded a newer version.
<hads> All this storage groups talk confused me.
<foxbuntu> puff, General
<foxbuntu> puff, its not released yet
<puff> Okay, Directories that hold videos:  /va/lib/mythtv/videos
<foxbuntu> puff, its safer for you at this point as a newish user
<puff> Directories that holds movie posters, Default View.
<foxbuntu> puff, change the videos one to the directory you created
<foxbuntu> puff, then you can just dump you videos in there
<karatekickz> I have everything from the borked repos uninstalled....
<karatekickz> I have entries for the weeklys... from the .deb I installed mythbunto.org
<puff> So will tihs entirely side-step the 250GB drive?
<karatekickz> but no listings of packages
<karatekickz> I didnt reboot yet
<foxbuntu> puff, yes, for videos
<puff> Okay, cool.
<puff> Then it can use the 250 for recordings.
<karatekickz> ailed to fetch http://US.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<karatekickz> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<karatekickz> thoughts?
<puff> karatekickz:  USe a pastebin.
<puff> http://pastebin.com
<hads> URLs should be lower case.
<karatekickz> sorry man
<foxbuntu> puff, 2 lines is ok
<puff> Okay, so now it should be all good, I just plug in the portable drive and copy my media files across under /mnt/mythtv/videos?
<hads> karatekickz: You're using Jaunty?
<puff> karatekickz: 's cool, just don't want you to get into trouble.
<hads> I'd just upgrade to karmic if it were me.
<karatekickz> my thinks
<puff> foxbuntu: And will it matter if I the videos I'm copying over are in subdirectories?
<foxbuntu> puff, nope
<puff> foxbuntu: e.g. I'll have /mnt/mythtv/videos/movie1, /mnt/mythtv/videos/movie2, etc?
<karatekickz> I had no idea btw there was a weekly build thing going on... that would have saved me 3 hours ... now that I borked it doing it from some other repo
<karatekickz> GROAN
<puff> And then they'll just show up in the mythtv Video Manager interface?
<foxbuntu> puff, yup
<hads> If you're wanting to use 0.22 then karmic will be stable enough for you.
<karatekickz> so should the repos installer have an icon? or does it do it via the package/update manager?
<puff> foxbuntu: Yay!
<foxbuntu> puff, sounds like you have reached your goal
<puff> foxbuntu: Commencing to do some mighty disk-to-disk copying.... back in an hour or two to try it oy and let you know how it's all worked out.
<foxbuntu> puff, sounds great...gl
<karatekickz> alright so myth is totally removed my from my mythbuntu ATM
<foxbuntu> karatekickz, great..now you have a buntu
<Casper0082> karatekickz:  I had issues using the US.weeklybuilds.  I edited my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list and removed US. from weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<karatekickz> I have repos in my package manager to the .22   can I use that to install myth wo reinstalling .21? installing
<karatekickz> TY CASPER
<Casper0082> I was then able to apt-get update
<Casper0082> np.
<karatekickz> BOOYAH!
<karatekickz> trying now
<karatekickz> there they are !
<karatekickz> its one thing after another
<karatekickz> they need to fix the .deb file me thinks??>?
<Casper0082> Not sure.  Might be that the US mirror is down
<karatekickz> when you refreshed were all of the packages preselcted for install for you?
<Casper0082> Well, since you removed them, you need to manually select them
<karatekickz> they appear to be select
<Casper0082> Oh.  Okay :)
<karatekickz> now it says I have a broken package
<karatekickz> my package isnt broken it just hasnt been tested for awhile! <rimshot>
<karatekickz> is there any known issues with the nvidia 172 drivers btw?
<karatekickz> and myth
<Casper0082> Did you fix your broken package issue?
<karatekickz> hehe
<karatekickz> in the process of installing now
<karatekickz> man I had no clue there was a weekly repo
<Casper0082> I'm not sure about the nvidia drivers.  Been using 180.
<karatekickz> this would have saved me so much time
<karatekickz> I always have issues with vid drivers... tried to install the 190's from 172 and no dice
<karatekickz> gonna reboot brb thx for the help so far
<karatekickz> well it seems to be working... missing the icons ... and a couple skin graphics though
<karatekickz> wish I would not have borked it though cause likely I am going to run into problems down the road that are over my n00b head
<karatekickz> I used to have an icon for a window based configuration program... what is that called again?
<Casper0082> mythbuntu-control-centre or mythtv-setup?
<karatekickz> GROAN
<karatekickz> man this should have been so easy
<karatekickz> now I dont even know where im at
<karatekickz> any idea why I am missing icons? and a couple skin graphics?
<karatekickz> just found the mythbuntu control... and am installing
<karatekickz> alright cool got that back thx to you... now the only problem is the missing icons and why
<Casper0082> Not sure what you mean by missing icons
<karatekickz> sorry my linux lingo is n00b but the icon that represents myth in the launcher
<Casper0082> Did you try add/remove? :)
<karatekickz> trying to change now in the main menu.... it has it pointing to some blank .png file mythtv_logo.png
<karatekickz> weird
<karatekickz> can you check the path of your icon in the Main Menu under preferences?
<karatekickz> I am using gnome though
<karatekickz> u prolly are using xfce
<karatekickz> could anyone tell me the path of the launcher icons for myth?
<karatekickz> figured it out
<karatekickz> it was using icons from an old .21 theme
<karatekickz> never updated
<karatekickz> this is so weird... when I go to install some .22 themes... it says I need to install the whole app others.. its fine thoughts?
<karatekickz> uninstall the whole app that is
<karatekickz> im out for now thx for  the help all!
<daniel32708> Hello!  Is there another alternative to Schedulesdirect.org... free?
<superm1> you can use EIT data for some OTA stations
<superm1> but it's usually only 1-2 days out
<superm1> schedules direct is fairly inexpensive for a year's service
<daniel32708> yeah
<daniel32708> thing is I aint in the US
<superm1> Canada or elsewhere?
<superm1> in canada you can still use schedules direct.  elsewhere, xmltv provides data for some areas
<daniel32708> Costa Rica, Central America
<daniel32708> ill try xmltv
<daniel32708> thx man
<kaeles> ok, I upgraded my backend to .22,  its telling me the client only recognizes protocol version 50 and the server uses version 40  in the backend setup... any clue ? I checked the apt-cache policy and the mythtv backend is at version .22 build 22517
<kaeles> im not sure what client it means, I'm only trying to get into the backend setup
<hads> Something is still old or hasn't been restarted.
<kaeles> i rebooted the machine, but I seem to be having some issues getting the db update
<hads> You need to run mythtv-setup or mythbackend to do the update.
<hads> mythfrontend won't do it
<kaeles> right
<kaeles> when I run mythtv-setup it breaks
<kaeles> thats when I get the error about the client version
<kaeles> i haven't even touched a machine that has a frontend on it yet
<hads> Bye
<kaeles> ok, got the db working but the backend setup is only showing options 1. 3. and 5. is mythtv .22 supposed to be missing options in the backend setup?
<hipitihop> I've noticed occasional errors in mythbackend.log related to deleting certain recordings. "Error deleting '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1088_20091014120000.mpg' could not open eno: Permission denied (13)" When I look at those files, the owner is 0 and -rw-r--r-- instead of like others with owenr of 104 and -rw-rw-rw. Anyone know what causes those files to have wrong owner/permissions ?
<tmkt> mythexport expert here today?
<rhpot1991> tmkt: yepper
<rhpot1991> I forget where we left off so you will have to remind me what you were checking last
<tmkt> ok...great..
<tmkt> so put debug on
<tmkt> and it can't seem to find the proper executable
<tmkt> http://pastebin.ca/1629658
<rhpot1991> tmkt: is that all from the same log, or multiple logs?
<tmkt> mytbackend..and mythexport
<rhpot1991> tmkt: ok can you modify it and put what came from where
<rhpot1991> and then pastebin your /etc/mythtv/mythexport configs
<tmkt> sure thing
<rhpot1991> also I have a meeting in a few so I'll ping you when I'm back
<tmkt> k
<TimReichhart> now if I install mythbuntu can I still play videos lets say I download one off the net can I still play it on mythbuntu
<gandalfcome> what window manager does mythbuntu use.
<gandalfcome> It seems to be the xfce one but I have trouble finding the network plugin
<superm1> gandalfcome, in the taskbar network manager is running
<gandalfcome> superm1: thanks
<P0lux> Does somebody know if there is a project to do a "Emuzed Angel USB TV Tuner" driver for mythbuntu ?
<mrand> P0lux: I've gotta run, but I don't think so.  Nor in the Linux community at large.
<P0lux> ok, and is it a place where I can make the suggestion ?
<P0lux> I think I'm just gonna buy one compatible
<P0lux> thank you !
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-20
<hipitihop> anyone using shepherd grabber successfully ?
<tmkt> what is that
<hads> Australian perl grabber thingy
<hads> Is there a setting that would affect the font size of the mythvideo bookmark popup? My old frontend has an unreadably small font but other frontends don't.
<tmkt> for movies?
<resno_> is there a way to get the command center without install mythbunutu? like an installable program under ubunutu?
<mrand> resno_, mythbuntu-control-centre package is installable on any ubuntu install.
<resno_> mrand: ok. thanks!
<hipitihop> a general question regarding grabbers, are they necessary in context of digital only channels which provide their own epg ? or what is the benefit
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, depends on the reliability of EPG data, also grabbers generally provide more data in advance, i.e. Schedules Direct in the US provides 14 days at a time
 * hads agrees
<hads> We get now/next EIT and 7 days via grabber
<foxbuntu> hads, I think I might have just had a stroke, I noticed you agreed with me
<hads> heh
<hads> Have I been a bit negative? I don't want to come across like some of the people in #mythtv-users :)
<kaeles> does 9.10 not support being a diskless server any longer, there is no option in the MCC for it
<hads> Is there not? mythbuntu-diskless-server is still a package at any rate so you could install it manually.
<kaeles> ok I'll just try that
<hads> ltsp-build-client, ltsp-update-image and ltsp-update-kernels are the command you want to use after that.
<hads> One of the mythbuntu guys may be able to tell you how to do it easier.
<kaeles> yea, I've used ltsp in a openmosix cluster once, so that part isn't too bad, I just like the ease of clicking :P
<kaeles> thanks
<hads> COol
<kaeles> gotten in such a bad habit of using root under debian sudo always throws me off :P
<kaeles> when i have some time away from school and work i plan on trying to write a dvd::rip plugin for mythbuntu so that if you have diskless clients, it uses them all in cluster mode, since I have 4 boxes around the house (1 is a roomies too though :P)
<kaeles> err mythtv in general even
<MythBork> stupid question, is the AMD64 build of 0.22 mythbuntu 64bit native?
<MythBork> I've always used the 32 bit version in the past because I thought myth itself was still 32 bit, so being on a 64 bit system would actually slow it down
<hipitihop> foxbuntu: & hads: I see, thanks. Currently mythbuntu gets around 8 days from normal digital channel epg's auto magically (no idea how that works yet) but backend always reports "Last mythfilldatabase run started on 2009-10-20 12:04 and ended on 2009-10-20 12:04. mythfilldatabase ran, but did not insert any new data into the Guide for 1 of 1 sources. This can indicate a potential grabber failure. There's guide data until 2009-10-29 05:00 (9 days).
<hipitihop> " not sure if I should try and debug
<neoneddy> I'm having trouble getting my files to list (ls) from an Airdisk share, using a cifs mount, I cna browse the fileds if I know what they are, however ls shows nothing
<Hrym> WHats the special with Mythbuntu? :z
<AliCharles> Hi, When my system, Mythbuntu 9.04 (upgraded from previous version) restarts I see a page of black and white vertical lines where the Mythbuntu logo should be. Now while this doesn't affect my system performance me in any way I would like to know what is causing this graphic crash. Any ideas?
<superm1> AliCharles, it's a bug with nvidia drivers interacting with usplash
<superm1> it's fixed in 9.10 with a new usplash
<AliCharles> OK great thanks very much for your help.
<Alex3nder> hi i need help setting up ivtv drivers and firmware perhaps or something to get my tv tuner card working... here are the logs and details of dmesg and lspci
<Alex3nder> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/86408
<Alex3nder> I am using ubuntu 9.10 btw...
<AliCharles> I have one other query, When I rip some dvds on the native myth ripper in perfect format the file length doesn't seem to be  completed recognised so when I try and search the dvd for a position it just stops at the incorrectly set marker.  I can watch the film to the end without searching with no issues. any ideas?  Myth 9.04
<orificium> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-builds
<orificium> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy (0.21 only), Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<orificium> Something wrong with repos again?  Update Manager complaining about partial upgrade.
<tgm4883> orificium, shouldn't be, whats it trying to hold back
<tgm4883> and what repo are you trying to use
<orificium> from the autobuilds package - trunk ppa
<tmkt> anyone have issues with the LCD?
<tmkt> my lcd is working
<tmkt> but the only lcd ionfo i'm getting from mythlcdserver is the time
<tgm4883> orificium, I can't help now, but the packages are all built
<orificium> sorry, I was having issues ssh/vnc into my box
<orificium> I was going to check to see which packages
<orificium> mythtv mythtv-backend mythtv-common mythtv-database mythtv-frontend
<orificium>   mythtv-themes mythtv-transcode-utils
<orificium> my box has been running 16 days. maybe I should give it a reboot
<tgm4883> orificium, dont' go through with it, but what does it want to do if you do a dist-upgrade
<oobe> <oobe> j
<oobe> --- #flood :Cannot send to channel
<oobe> lol
<oobe> over abuse
<orificium> tgm4883: that works
<orificium> tgm4883: why is there a difference between upgarde and dist-pgrade?
<orificium> pardon the typos
<orificium> it's removing some old themes is about all now
<tgm4883> orificium, as much as I appreciate people testing development releases, if you don't know the differences between an upgrade and a dist-upgrade I'm not sure you should be running development releases
<tgm4883> no offense
<orificium> gotta start learning sometime
<tgm4883> the main difference being, doing a dist-upgrade will install new packages
<orificium> which is why I ask.
<tgm4883> fair enough
<tgm4883> so likely what happened, is there was a new dependency from one of those packages
<tgm4883> doing a dist-upgrade will install that new dependency
<orificium> I ask because most of the time, update manager handles the new builds fine
<hads> There's a lot of attitude in the mythtv community.
<hads> Thankfully it's not really around these parts.
<tgm4883> hads, how so?
<hads> I was hanging out in #mythtv-users which I haven't done for a while. There's quite an elitist attitude from some people.
<tgm4883> hads, devs?
<tgm4883> I mean, I can act more elitist if you want
<tgm4883> my mythbox is bigger than your mythbox
<hads> Yes, some devs.
<hads> Not ubuntu devs though
<ToeBee> my mythbox has *4* cores!
<ToeBee> too bad it can't put them to good use and record in HD :(
<tgm4883> ToeBee, record in HD, isn't most HD recording already compressed?
<ToeBee> <insert DRM rant here>
<tgm4883> ie, not cpu intensive?
<tgm4883> ah yea, DRM :/
<tgm4883> ToeBee, I think foxbuntu has you beat there as well, IIRC, he has dual quad cores
<mrand> We can snub HD.  Would that make us elitist?
<tgm4883> ToeBee, no HD-PVR?
<ToeBee> iirc haupage announced a cablecard tuner that would work in non OEM PCs... but I think it will only work in windows 7
<ToeBee> I have a tuner card that can do digital but all the digital HD channels I would want to record are encrypted
<tgm4883> ah
 * tgm4883 does OTA
<tgm4883> iirc, cablecards are under some strict restrictions
<ToeBee> yes
<tgm4883> but I thought I heard a lot of that was lifted recently
<ToeBee> yes... for windows 7. I'm guessing they won't let linux in on the secret
<tgm4883> well cable cards had support in XP as well
<ToeBee> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2009/09/09/windows-7-end-users-can-now-add-cablecard-tuners-to-their-pcs/
<ToeBee> I thought only for OEM equipment though
<tgm4883> like that means much
 * tgm4883 looks at all the OEM licenses of XP you could buy
<ToeBee> no, like they somehow checked some BIOS strings to verify that you were running an approved device. There was a hack around it but it required a specific chipset
<tgm4883> iirc foxbuntu found a company that produces a cablecard tuner that had a linux dev kit
<tgm4883> you would have to bug him about that though
<ToeBee> hmm
<ToeBee> might look into that. Of course then I still have to pay my cable company a $200 cablecard "installation fee" plus I think $5/month
<tgm4883> installation fee? fight that
<tgm4883> it literally plugs into your TV?
<ToeBee> I think they have to enter some code and they require that to be done by a tech
<tgm4883> cancel?
<tgm4883> you could always go hulu ;)
<ToeBee> I'm seriously considering it
<ToeBee> save myself $75/month
<tgm4883> do it
<tgm4883> they will waive fees like crazy to keep you around
<ToeBee> now I just need boxee to release a 64 bit build!
<tgm4883> or roll with the hulu desktop?
<ToeBee> or that
<tgm4883> thats how I do it
<tgm4883> have a link from my frontend
<ourtv> hmmm, is there a link already telling me how to put boxee on the mythtv menu in karmic?
<ToeBee> boxee is nice because it does more than just hulu
<tgm4883> boxee is crap because it doesn't support 64-bit machines
<ToeBee> heh well yes...
<tgm4883> if it did, i'd write a plugin for MCC that would install boxee and configure a link for it
<ToeBee> ourtv: I think I used this back on Jaunty: http://forum.boxee.tv/showthread.php?t=4248
<tgm4883> but I won't do that until it supports 64-bit
<ToeBee> that'd be hot
<ToeBee> I believe the beta will support 64 bit... whenever that is released
<tgm4883> we will see
<tgm4883> oh, and it's closed source
<tgm4883> I don't like that about it either
<tgm4883> it's been a while since I ranted on boxee
<ToeBee> just the flash and hulu parts I think
<ToeBee> well I guess most of the rest are xbmc
<ToeBee> s/are/is/
<tgm4883> yea, the parts that are open source are the parts they had to legally open source
<ourtv> ToeBee, when i upgraded the link i set up using that link disappeared and it looks to me like those instructions won't work for karmic
<tgm4883> ourtv, the link?
<ourtv> tgm4883, i meant the link in mythtv to fireup boxee from it's main menu.  poor choice to use link for both.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> ourtv, I'm at work, so don't have the time to hold your hand, but read that link above and look for the part where you add it to your menu
<tgm4883> that part should be the same
<ourtv> tgm4883, i'll see if i can muddle through
<ourtv> i don't really think it's the same at all.
<ToeBee> I might give it a shot tonight after I get home
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-21
<jfry_> Can someone tell me, are the dialy builds actually weekly builds or are they daily?  I installed the latest and seeking is broken... it was fixed upstream but there are no new daily builds in the last 28 hours.
<mersault> jfry_: I think they're rebuild once per day, if the SVN rev number has changed
<jfry_> That
<mersault> I don't know what time the cron job kicks off at though.
<jfry_> oops... that's what I thought too... but it has been 28 hours, and most automated processes don't use fuzzy logic like that.
<mersault> yes, but it's the time since the last SVN change, not the last package building, that is important
<foxbuntu> jfry_, they are not weekly
<jfry_> Well... actually it's been 28 hours since the current daily build revision was complete... there was another change posted within an hour afterward... so I know the current daily build pulled its source 28 hours ago... not sure when the package became available... but 4 hours seems a little long.
<jfry_> I'm just anxious... the spousal unit was frustrated today and I promised to fix it tonight.
<foxbuntu> jfry_, the build take awhile to run because they get queued in LP
<jfry_> ahh... so it could really take a few hours then... OK... I'll be patient, so long as they are available from the PPA repo tonight.
<foxbuntu> jfry_, unless something happens with the build it should be there
<jfry_> Thanks foxbuntu, good to have someone in the know.
<foxbuntu> jfry_, np
<jfry_> foxbuntu, only minor changes to the SVN... so I can't imagine the build failing.
<foxbuntu> jfry_, indeed
<kaeles> ok, weird question, I got 9.10 working mostly now, but it will not scan the videos directory, i have it mounted via nfs, and it shows the files there, so its mounted correctly, but mythfrontend is not showing any files existing in the directory, any clue?
<mersault> kaeles: I found it easier to move to storage groups
<kaeles> how does that work in the frontend?
<kaeles> should it just autodetect them?
<mersault> it's all backend magic.
<mersault> basically, you setup the storage groups (if you installed from scratch they're already defined for you)
<kaeles> ok
<mersault> they're configured on the backend. on the frontend, DON'T mount the nfs volumes.
<mersault> if the frontend thinks it can find them locally, it will.
<kaeles> ok, ill try that, i have the backend mounted via nfs as well
<kaeles> all my media is on a seperate nas
<kaeles> cause my backend is running on my vmware machine
<kaeles> and it doesn't have any disks since I have 2 of them, they mount all thier drives via ataoe from my nas
<mersault> aha, so I'm not the only crazy guy running a virtualized backend
<kaeles> :)
<kaeles> i swear, mythtv is the goofiest thing sometimes
<mersault> I went with Xen though
<kaeles> ah, yea, i looked at xen, but I've used vmware before, and im lazy
<kaeles> :P
<mersault> I tried vmware, but found the performance wasn't satisfactory
<kaeles> ok i'll just try the storage groups then
<mersault> even in Xen, when using HVM it isn't quite good enough
<kaeles> well, i've got a quad core with 8gb ram, so its not too bad :P
<mersault> same here
<mersault> it was IO
<mersault> Xen with PV backend seems to work *really* well
<hads> What about tuners?
<kaeles> oh i dont have any tuners
<kaeles> so its different for me
<hads> So what's the point of using myth?
<mersault> HDHR works great :)
<kaeles> i thought about moving to boxee for all this, but I've used mythtv for while
<kaeles> and it actually works on older hardware
<mersault> I also have PCI-passthrough working, so if I got a PVR150 or something, I could pass it through to the guest
<kaeles> plus it has builtin stuff for diskless booting
<hads> I quite like moovida for just media
<kaeles> i may look into it
<hads> It's currently missing digital audio and VDPAU but apart from that it's nice.
<kaeles> i use neither, so no biggie
<hads> I use it in a couple of rooms for mostly music and the odd video, the interface is a lot nicer than myth for music (that's not too hard though)
<hads> Doesn't work with myth's upnp server unfortunately, myth and coherence don't like each other for some reason.
<hads> But all my media is NFSable anyway.
<kaeles> yea, the frontend is still not finding the video files even using the storage groups
<kaeles> i know the video manager is deprecated now, but i still am getting no files found when i goto the view videos thing :|
<kaeles> nevermind
<kaeles> i am just retarded
<kaeles> :D
<kaeles> mersault: thanks for that, it will make adding the other frontends supa easy
<mersault> kaeles: glad to hear it worked for you.
<kaeles> only thing not working as far as i can tell now is its not pulling the pictures with the metadata
<kaeles> but compared to .21 its amazing :P
<hads> Check the log
<kaeles> yea, i hadn't got that far yet, i think it may have something to do with my storage groups
<hads> The frontend log will show it downloading images etc.
<hads> The backend log will show it saving the images to the SG
<kaeles> the storage group directories did not exist for those, so it wasnt downloading them
<kaeles> its working now
<kaeles> thanks though :)
<hads> I thought it saved them to the videos storage group if they didn't exist. Oh well.
<kaeles> 9.10 is so shiney D:
<kaeles> yea, the wiki says it does, but it wasnt pulling them for some reason
<kaeles> oh actually, the MCC doesnt work to install anything now that I thought about it, i had to install all the themes and lirc stuff via cli
<kaeles> it acts like its installing it, but i left it from 8 am trying to install lirc till i got home at 530
<kaeles> and it didnt do anything
<kaeles> what does MCC itself have logs I could peer into to see whats going on, or is that gonna be an apt/aptitiude thign?
<hads> I seem to recall there's a MCC_DEBUG_SOMETHING variable or some such.
<hads> But I don't really use it myself.
<kaeles> righto
<kaeles> i'll see what i can see, thanks for the help
<OsKa> hi.  anybody using the wiimote as the remote for thier mythbuntu ?
<MythbuntuGuest55> hello all
<MythbuntuGuest55> D= I have a problem
<MythbuntuGuest55> Whenever I boot the mythbuntu disc, I choose english for language and from that point, no matter if I pick live cd or install options, I get an error before anything else
<MythbuntuGuest55> [     0.452010] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<pache> Hi. I bought an harmony 610. What can I use as IR reiceiver? where can I find documentation?
<OsKa> a wiimote
<OsKa> what is a harmony 610
<OsKa> nm
<la_poisse> a logitech harmony = universal remote control
<foxbuntu> la_poisse, the common receiver is the Windows MCE hardware, I know it to work with the Harmony remotes
<la_poisse> nice
<la_poisse> can I buy it alone you think?
<foxbuntu> la_poisse, usually not, they come in remote/receiver packs
<foxbuntu> la_poisse, you should be able to pick one up for ~30USD online though
<kaeles> is there a way to "redo" my mythconverg database?
<foxbuntu> kaeles, what do you mean "redo"
<kaeles> just delete and restore the schema
<kaeles> there is some metadata stuff that is broke im pretty sure, because going into the view videos on the frontend locks it up, i was adding metadata when it started happening
<foxbuntu> kaeles, restore data or back to the defaults, as in its be modified
<kaeles> back to defaults
<kaeles> i dont want to restore data
<kaeles> just delete it all and start from scratch
<foxbuntu> kaeles, so you plan on losing all your DB info correct?
<foxbuntu> ok
<kaeles> yes
<kaeles> i just installed like a few hours ago, so its not a big deal if the db info is gone, i just jacked someting up :P
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> kaeles, sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv-database
<kaeles> mmm
<kaeles> its wanting to remove the mythtv-backend-master pkg as well
<foxbuntu> thats fine
<foxbuntu> you will just reinstall them both
<kaeles> ok i was just a little worried :P
<kaeles> awesome works again
<kaeles> one last question, is there  a way to make mythfrontend start automatically without doing it in the MCC
<kaeles> cause my MCC is not working correctly
<superm1> kaeles, what's wrong with mcc's way of doing it?
<superm1> what's happening?
<superm1> it's some pretty straightforward logic....
<hads> It would do a 'cp /usr/share/applications/mythtv.desktop .config/autostart/' or something?
<superm1> it's just a symlink actually
<superm1> but yeah that would achieve it too
<hads> That's what I was going to say but then I looked in mine and it was a file. I must have done that myself.
<tmkt> odd problem with mythlcdserver - recordings/time show up on the lcd
<tmkt> but menu options - and current show when watching live tv, or videos..don't
<ourtv> i still can't figure out how to get boxee on the mythtv menu in 9.10!  i'm a dorg
<superm1> the syntax for editing the menus changed from 9.04 to 9.10 i thinks
<Seventoes> nobody's checked out bug #452779 yet? :-/ anyone know what could be wrong? i'd really like to get 9.10 working
<Zinn> Bug 452779 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "Scanning for channels hangs on channel 1 with PVR-150" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/452779
<foxbuntu> Seventoes, Im gonna guess channel 1 is VOD service with your cable provider, the cable box does not respond to normal channel changer commands after it goes to VOD, thus the hang
<foxbuntu> Seventoes, don't scan channel 1
<foxbuntu> Seventoes, start at channel 2
<Seventoes> does 0.21 handle that differently? cause it works fine in my current install
<foxbuntu> Seventoes, it really depends on your channel changer, cable box, tuner, ect
<foxbuntu> Seventoes, just set our guide to start at channel 2
<foxbuntu> your*
<foxbuntu> Seventoes, why are you scanning on us-cable-hrc
<Seventoes> doesnt the 'start at channel' thing only let me pick channels that have been scanned already?
<Seventoes> ill set up 9.10dev on another partition and give it a shot
<Seventoes> because us-cable-hrc is what works for me?
<Seventoes> thats what my current setup is using
<foxbuntu> Seventoes, I mean setup your data source to start at channel 2, this way channel 1 doesnt even show up
<foxbuntu> then the tuner wont get stuck on it
<Seventoes> k i'll try it, thanks :)
<Seventoes> foxbuntu`: how do i do that? :-/
<OpenMedia> Any one tried to upgrade a 0.20 database to 0.22 under Mythbuntu?
<OpenMedia> Had some odd issues with the backend trying to upgrade the schema.
<mrand> Howdy OpenMedia, if you are sure that you didn't make any manual changes, the mythtv-devs would probably like to hear about your problem - well, assuming it isn't one that is already fixed.
<mrand> For example, here is a change that went in today: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/22550
<ToeBee> boo! I need faster USB. It is going to take me over 2 hours to dd my drive to the 1TB drive in my external enclosure
<ToeBee> oh well guess I need to go to bed anyway
<mrand> Sure you're on a USB 2.0 port?
<ToeBee> USB 2 only does 60 MB/sec
<ToeBee> well optimal... I'm guessing you get less in practice
<mrand> Yeah, it'll still take a long while.  No denying that!
<ToeBee> 320 GB drive
<ToeBee> hmm wait... if I ran it through gzip...
<ToeBee> empty drive space will compress *extremely* well :)
<mrand> Yeah, nearly any compression scheme should be able to handle that easily.
<SpicyLemon> On the MythTV frontend, is there a way to change the length of time that commercial notification stays on the screen?
<ToeBee> hmm I thought gzip was fast. Seems to be CPU bound at 12 MB/sec now
<ToeBee> SpicyLemon: I believe so... don't remember where off the top of my head though
<SpicyLemon> I found where I can change the number seconds prior to the commercial break it shows up, but I can't figure out how to make it stay up longer.
<ToeBee> ah that's probably what I was thinking of
<SpicyLemon> I'm hoping that it's just editing some config file somewhere, but I'm not sure where to start looking.
<Seventoes> installed 9.10 and have all the updates, i'm not getting any sound :(
<ToeBee> man... sound seems to be a major issue in 9.10
<hads> I haven't had any issues here, apart from my old frontend was muting on boot but that wasn't hard to solve.
<Seventoes> looking at ubuntu forums it seems ivtv has 'mute' set to 1 by default.. gotta install ivtv-tools and set it to 0.. trying that now
<ToeBee> I had no sound for a while. Now it is working but still affected by bug 382140
<Zinn> Bug 382140 in linux (Ubuntu) "karmic: high-pitched noise from snd-hda-intel" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/382140
<Seventoes> eww
<ToeBee> well it only happens when no sound is playing and only if power saving is enabled
 * ToeBee wonders how much power the sound card actually takes
<Seventoes> how can i test if my sound is working without starting up mythfrontend?
<ToeBee> find a .wav file and use aplay in a terminal
<Seventoes> k
<SpicyLemon> look for /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<SpicyLemon> that's the one I usually use for testing.
<ToeBee> yeah that works
<Seventoes> thanks.. it's definitely not working :(
<ToeBee> copy it to your homedir for quicker access if you're testing a lot :)
<Seventoes> once it's working i'll be peachy :P
<Seventoes> ivtv's 'mute' is set to 0 so that's not the problem :-/
<ToeBee> all the mixer channels up? for stereo sound the end volume may be affected by master, pcm and front channels
<ToeBee> the "front" channel had me confused for a while
<Seventoes> that was it! thanks :D
<Seventoes> yay! I's happy now
<SpicyLemon> does anyone know where settings are actually saved for the myth front end?
<Seventoes> tomorrow i get the equipment i need to finally hook this thing up to my TV instead of a monitor next to the tv :D
<Seventoes> gnight... thanks ToeBee
<ToeBee> oh hey I fixed something!
<ToeBee> SpicyLemon: I believe in the mysql database
<SpicyLemon> a bummer, I was hoping it was a flat-file.
<ToeBee> the menus and themes are but I think the actual settings are in the db
<ToeBee> this is a good page to have handy when searching for settings: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Detailed_configuration_Frontend
<SpicyLemon> yeah, I found that earlier, it doesn't mention the thing I want to change.
<ToeBee> so wait... if you tell the ad notification to pop up a minute before the ad break, it will still only stay on the screen for a few seconds?
<SpicyLemon> yup
<ToeBee> hmm at first thought that actually seems kind of broken to me
<ToeBee> I would think you would want the default to be "stay on the screen until the ad break starts"
<SpicyLemon> yeah, that's what i thought too.
<SpicyLemon> I'm hoping that it's not just some hard coded value somewhere. I have a bad feeling it is though.
<SpicyLemon> any thought as to the default backed db password?
<ToeBee> I think it is randomly generated. But it is stored in a conf file
<ToeBee> I think in ~/.mythtv/ somewhere. My mythbox is down at the moment for a drive backup so I can't look at the moment
<SpicyLemon> ahh, found it. Thanks!
<SpicyLemon> .mythtv/config.xml
<SpicyLemon> hmmm... maybe I'll find something in here that will have it not show certain movies in my media library too.
<ToeBee> I think there is a setting for that
<SpicyLemon> there is, but it doesn't seem to work.
<ToeBee> hmm that wiki page has nothing about the video manager settings
<ToeBee> oh? I thought I had it working
<SpicyLemon> I think the video manager is technically just a plugin.
<mrand> Parting note as I walk away  off to bed: there used to be a setting in the same screen as the metadata stuff which made a video invisible.  And then of course, you have the PIN/parental control levels.
<ToeBee> I remember it in the filetype config
<ToeBee> you could tell it to ignore certain file extensions
<ToeBee> SpicyLemon: hmm I wonder if it is just being treated as a normal OSD and using that fade time
<SpicyLemon> eh, they're all avi. It's just that some of the movies have two avis, a part 1 and part 2. I've turned "Browsable" off for the part 2s, but they still show up.
<SpicyLemon> ToeBee: You may be on to something. let me change that and see.
<ToeBee> ah. I usually just wanted to hide things like .sfv and .rar files
<SpicyLemon> bah... that didn't seem to do it.  It put it up, then it dropped virtically off the screen rather than faded.
<ToeBee> err... ok that seems odd
<SpicyLemon> nm... looks like it was the normal fade effect. Let me change it, then restart the frontend.
<SpicyLemon> It doesn't look like the commercial notification uses the Playback OSD time-out settings.
<SpicyLemon> also, I just noticed that it's not showing me how long the commercial break is any more. eh... I think I'll poke at it tomorrow.
<ToeBee> heh
<ToeBee> I should go to bed as well
<SpicyLemon> ahh, looks like that last bit had to do with the theme. I changed themes and it's showing, it's just not staying up very long, heh.
<SpicyLemon> have a good one! thanks for the help.
<merkur2k> hey theres people here :)
<merkur2k> i am experimenting with the 9.10 beta, but i notice there are no mythbuntu entries in sources.list
<merkur2k> what are they? :)
<merkur2k> i added the missing medibuntu entries already
<hads> merkur2k: Why do you need mythbuntu entries?
<merkur2k> tried to install plugins and it complained about apt
<hads> Sense make not
<hads> Everything you need is in the standard repositories, unless you want daily/weekly builds etc.
<merkur2k> well i checked off a couple plugins that arent there by default and it complained about apt, so something is wrong
<merkur2k> i got the same error when trying to install w32codecs and libdvdcss2 until i added medibunt repos
<merkur2k> so i assumed its still missing a repo
<hads> Without the actual error no one will be able to help, 'complained about apt' doesn't really mean anything.
<merkur2k> ill get the exact error again once im done scanning channels
<merkur2k> does it log anything during that process?
<merkur2k> looks like disabling password protect on mythweb doesnt quite work. apache is still configured to require a password, but there is no digest file
<merkur2k> "could not mark all packages. check your repository lists for universe, multiverse, and main. perform a packagelist update as well."
<merkur2k> after running mythtv-setup and adding my tuners and then letting it run mythfilldatabase, frontend and backend give the error: "This application is not compatible with the installed MythTV libraries. Please recompile after a make distclean"
<merkur2k> 2009-10-20 23:40:55.793 Application binary version (0.22.20090928-1) does not match libraries (0.22.20091008-1)
<hads> Sounds like a broken mirror
<Mysterious> join the www.worldcommunitygrid.org and help conquer cancer
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) I've updated my ./lirc/mplayer file, so as to add a couple of new commands. Now if I sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart, LIRC gets restarted, but the remote control no longer works. If I reboot, everything goes back to normal, with my new commands. Any idea how to restart lirc without having to reboot the pc? TIA
<MrEgg964> Correction : the remote actually reacts properly, its mythfrontend that doesn't. Restarting mythfrontend takes care of the problem.
<olejl> Is there any available dbg packages for mythtv on mythbuntu 9.10?
<olejl> I am struggling with a segfault which I would like to get a backtrace of...
<mrand> yes, please hold!
<mrand> 1. if you have something in /var/crash, install the appropriate ddebs from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/   (hint: you might need libmyth-0.22-0, among other more obvious ones)
<mrand> 2. while doing that, install apport-retrace
<mrand> 3. and then run "sudo apport-retrace -s /var/crash/CRASHFILE"    perhaps use -sv if you are on a slow connection.  -p <package>  (like -p mythvideo) may provide even more info.
<mrand> 4. attach to a ticket
<mrand> I'm relaying these instructions... I haven't had a chance to try it myself, but someone else did and it seemed to work.
<mrand> Obvious step 3 is after installing ddebs in step #1 as well as #2.
<hads> Also, mythplugins is ../ from that URL
<mrand> Thanks hads
<tgm4883> Looking for 9.10 RC amd64 testers
<tgm4883> you can grab the potential RC at
<tgm4883> !dail%
<Zinn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<tgm4883> and follow the tests here
<tgm4883> !QA
<Zinn> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/mythbuntu/all
<CyberKnet> later folks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-22
<Seventoes> i have a crossover cable connecting to my other computer which is sharing it's internet connection.. worked fine in 9.04 but its not connecting in the latest 9.10
<Seventoes> anyone know what might be causing it? everythings set up the same afaik
<Seventoes> as far as i can tell*
<Seventoes> trying to install emulators sucks without apt-get :(
<kaeles> have you tried refreshing your dhcp leasE?
<Seventoes> no DHCP, i set the IPs manually since it's just a 1-1 connection
<rhpot1991> Seventoes: make sure you set things like the gateway or dns
<rhpot1991> also verify if it can see other internal computer or not
<Seventoes> it won't connect at all
<Seventoes> tries and fails
<tmkt> btw...what was the point of dontzap change?
<Seventoes> uhg this is agrivating
<Seventoes> ahh.. checked syslog, had to turn off IPv6 for the connection. was timing out trying to get an IP for 6
<ToeBee> well sound survived upgrades. IR did not :)
<ToeBee> hmm where do all the files in ~/.lirc/ come from?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> it creates them
<ToeBee> aha
<ToeBee> hmm I don't see an option in mythbuntu control center for a straight devinput remote
<superm1> was there one previously during 9.10?
<ToeBee> don't think so
<ToeBee> yeah the only button that the lirc-generator seems to recognize from the devinput lircd.conf file is play/pause
<ToeBee> ah yeah looks like the button dictionary in core.py doesn't know about the key names used int he devinput lirc conf file
<ToeBee> it uses "KEY_?" for most of the buttons
<ToeBee> like "KEY_1" instead of just "1" like a lot of them use
<superm1> ToeBee, actually you know what, i might have a fix for that...
<superm1> would you mind testing it?
<ToeBee> sure. Was thinking about trying my own hand at it after I finish my cookies
<superm1> ToeBee, okay, if you can grab the bzr branch: "bzr get lp:~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-lirc-generator"
<superm1> and then "cd mythbuntu-lirc-generator"
<superm1> and then "dpkg-buildpackage"
<superm1> you'll have a deb with my improvements in place
<ToeBee> bah! no bzr installed by default in beta versions?! :)
<superm1> haha, it's a development tool
<superm1> you probably won't have the stuff for dpkg-buildpackage either
<superm1> but it'll tell you what's missing
<ToeBee> yep. dpkg-dev
<ToeBee> hmm ok
<ToeBee> I see a warning... where does it put the final package?
<ToeBee> ah looks like one directory up
<superm1> Yup
<ToeBee> well that looks much more promising
<ToeBee> hmm odd. My rewind button works but not the fast forward
<superm1> ToeBee, well it's quite possible i'm still missing some stuff
<superm1> those changes were to improve one of the antec remotes
<ToeBee> ok buttons that didn't get mapped: KEY_1, KEY_PLAYPAUSE, KEY_STOP, KEY_FASTFORWARD
<superm1> so if you've got some more to propose adding, i'm happy to accept a diff :)
<ToeBee> looks like KEY_1 got mapped as KEY_102ND
<ToeBee> ah
<ToeBee> not familiar with python although I have thought about learning it. Might be the opportunity I've been looking for :)
<ToeBee> I'm assuming you added in the business about key_split=button.split('KEY_')
<superm1> yeah i did
<superm1> just follow the stuff at the top of core.py and mythtv.py
<superm1> it should just be another 3-5 lines you've gotta add for your extra keys
<ToeBee> well I see why it didn't catch the fast forward button but it looks like it should have caught the KEY_STOP, KEY_PLAYPAUSE and KEY_1
<superm1> there is a problem with the remapping of some keys
<superm1> where you can't have a key mapped twice
<superm1> so it might have gotten caught on something else
<ToeBee> ah
<ToeBee> well the devinput lircd.conf file does have a lot of extra buttons that my remote doesn't have so that could be complicating things
<ToeBee> I see it mapped KEY_CLOSE and KEY_CANCEL to "Escape" for mythtv but not KEY_STOP
<superm1> Yup that's the double key issue
<ToeBee> heh. yeah if I comment those two out in lircd.conf then it assigns KEY_CLOSECD and KEY_ESC
<ToeBee> so basically for my situation the devinput lircd.conf file is just too broad
<superm1> well get me a diff for your missing key and i'll try to investigate a better solution for the double mappign
<superm1> unfortunately that was introduced a month ago (debian/changelog:)
<superm1>     - Merge together remotes if two of the same named remotes are
<superm1>       defined in the lircd.conf set.  Unfortunately this has the side
<superm1>       effect that if two buttons that perform the same action are
<superm1>       defined with a different name, only the first gets selected.
<ToeBee> well I think the only one of mine that needs tweaking in core.py is the KEY_FASTFORWARD. just need a |^fastforward added on line 37
<ToeBee> there is fastfwd and fforward but no fastforward
<ToeBee> I was somewhat amused that the "zoom" button on my remote actually worked :)
<ToeBee> ooh I just made frontend crash too!
<ToeBee> boo! nothing fun in the log
<superm1> didn't happen then :)
<superm1> got a crash report in /var/crash?
<ToeBee> yeah after commenting out everything except for the buttons that my remote actually has, things are much better. Only complaints are the fast forward and some mappings I personally would prefer to be different based on my usage but probably make sense for most other remotes
<ToeBee> yes there is
<superm1> Wonderful, you can be a guinea pig for our testing of the crash reporting mechanism
<superm1> can you backup that crash report somewhere and then run "ubuntu-bug FILE"?
<superm1> I'm asking to back it up because it would automatically be removed after filing otherwise
<superm1> mrand, ^
<ToeBee> sure
<ToeBee> holy crap it wants to send 447 MB :)
<ToeBee> the crash report was 53
<hads> Yeah that may take a while
<ToeBee> hmm it sure is greedy. Looks like it grabbed the entire frontend log
<ToeBee> couldn't that be trimmed down to, say, just the last 1,000 lines or something?
<superm1> it's not really 447
<hads> Yeah, I noticed that too
<superm1> it will be about 47
<superm1> there's something wrong with the way it calulates it
<superm1> calculates even
<hads> Aha
<ToeBee> heh. "I must have put a decimal point in the wrong place or something. I always do that. I always mess up some mundane detail"
<ToeBee> -- office space
<superm1> the most important thing is the coredump, the rest can really care less bout
<ToeBee> ok well I'm uploading it now
<mrand> Well, the stack trace would be nice too.
<mrand> good call on backing it up, superm1
<superm1> well a stack trace should be generated from the core dump
<superm1> a bettererer stack trace at least :)
<ToeBee> not like I'm on dialup or anything
<mrand> heheh
<mrand> But considering that the stack trace is the output we're really interested in, it would be nice to see what things produce usable output.
<mrand> superm1: Does he need to run apport-retrace himself?
<superm1> ToeBee, are you?
<superm1> if so, then maybe this is a bad exercise for you
<superm1> mrand, i was figuring we'd do that right after he gets launchpad to process her
<mrand> gotcha
<ToeBee> 30% complete
<mrand> good.  not too slow then.
<ToeBee> nah. I can usually sustain about 100 KB/sec up
<mrand> Anything to change to this, superm1?1. if you have something in /var/crash, install the appropriate ddebs from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/   (hint: you might need libmyth-0.22-0, among other more obvious ones, and some [like mythplugins] may be in a directory higher)
<mrand> 2. while doing that, install apport-retrace
<mrand> 3. After above two steps are done, execute "sudo apport-retrace -s /var/crash/CRASHFILE"    perhaps use -sv if you are on a slow connection.  -p <package>  (like -p mythvideo) may provide even more info.
<mrand> 4. attach output to a ticket (same ticket you just created would be fine)
<mrand> I distilled down what you'd written last night
<superm1> mrand, well i think we need to figure out whether (1) is actually necessary
<superm1> apport-retrace might do it all for you, i'm not sure
<mrand> ah, I misunderstood.  I thought you were saying that with regards to something else.
<superm1> but otherwise that sounds concise (and might just need some experimentation)
<superm1> which is why it's good we have ToeBee here to help out :)
<mrand> gotcha.  I need to run for now... hopefully ToeBee can help us narrow that down!
<ToeBee> yay testers
<ToeBee> ok so I should go ahead and install apport-retrace?
<ToeBee> well the upload finished
<ToeBee> uh-oh. I think I broke launchpad. Just got a "Please try again" message while trying to visit the URL it gave me
<superm1> oh crap, you hit that too?
<superm1> try hitting refresh
<superm1> we might need to narrow down the stuff that's getting attached to the bug since launchpad apparently hates us
<ToeBee> yeah browser waits for about 50 seconds then displays the error message
<ToeBee> ooh got a different message this time
<ToeBee> something about edge servers?
<ToeBee> "As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team..." wait, when did that promotion happen?
<superm1> Oh you're on edge?
<superm1> edge has a quicker timeout
<superm1> can you switch off of edge?
<ToeBee> yeah it has a button to disable it for 2 hours. No clue what edge is or how I got on it but hey... :)
<superm1> if you can't get this uploaded in a few minutes, don't worry, just do the retrace locally
<superm1> and hopefully that will get the right information filed
<ToeBee> well that time I got an apache "502 Proxy Error" page
<ToeBee> if I keep crashing it, is Shuttleworth going to come break down my front door?
<superm1> I hope so
<superm1> because that means that it'll probably get fixed too
<ToeBee> lol
<ToeBee> yeah I don't think this is going to work
<ToeBee> so what's this retrace business all about?
<superm1> so install the package apport-retrace
<superm1> it will locally run the trace that launchpad normally would
<superm1> and get you a stack trace that you can post to the bug
<ToeBee> done
<superm1> so run it like mrand said "sudo apport-retrace -sv CRASHFILE"
<ToeBee> looks like the file in /var/crash/ is still there
<superm1> hopefully it will install the dependencies for retracing automagically, but if not will walk you through doing so
<ToeBee> yeah looks like it is doing something with the repositories
<ToeBee> bunch of warnings about incompatible packages
<superm1> should be fien
<superm1> as long as it's grabbing debs for you for the debug symbols
<ToeBee> hmm I got a stack trace... was I supposed to capture the output to a file or did apport-retrace crash?
<superm1> capture the output
<superm1> you can use the -o flag instead of -s i think
<superm1> probably should have said that
<ToeBee> hmm I do see a bunch of "No symbol table info available" messages
<ToeBee> and I don't see any output indicating that it actually installed anything
<superm1> hopefully they're in irrelevant places
<superm1> oh, well if it didn't install anything then that probably won't work
<superm1> can you add the repo as indicated in https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<superm1> mrand, somehow i got lucky enough to find a piece of hardware that reproduces bug 452725
<Zinn> Bug 452725 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with XStartupError in run()" [High, Incomplete] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/452725
<superm1> it looks like a race condition, i think i've got a fix for it
<ToeBee> ok apport-retrace is actually installing things now
<superm1> sweet
<superm1> so our steps for a local retrace need to include adding that repo first then
<ToeBee> so it would seem
<ToeBee> lot of stuff to install. I guess it's doing all dependencies from the ground up?
<superm1> well anything it would need for this retrace
<ToeBee> ok yeah that stack trace definitely looks different
<superm1> good! :)
<ToeBee> so now I create a launchpad ticket and attach that? I'm guessing since launchpad crashed on me earlier that one is of no use
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> ToeBee, see how this core.py handles ya
<superm1> http://pastebin.com/f37555061
<superm1> i need to make sure there are no regressions in using it with one of my remotes, but i think it will DTRT
<ToeBee> bug 457890
<Zinn> Bug 457890 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "mythfrontend crash while stopping a recording" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/457890
<ToeBee> got a little distracted but I eventually got it posted :)
<hads> Oo that was tricky. When I shifted the DB and master BE to a new host I didn't define a Defualt storage group on that host. So when I added a card to the new master it got messed up and tried to record to a non-existant path from the slave.
<ToeBee> superm1: want me to try that with the full lircd.conf or just with the buttons on my remote?
<superm1> ToeBee, full lircd.conf
<superm1> i think it should map everything correctly now
<ToeBee> well the files are noticably larger
<ToeBee> well the config file looks ok. Trying to restart mythfrontend to actually try and use it
<ToeBee> and it froze on the "do you really want to exit" screen :/
<ToeBee> actually it has done this to me before
<ToeBee> I'm wondering if it doesn't like me restarting lirc while it is running
<superm1> i certainly don't like that.  i'm sure myth doesn't either :)
<superm1> Fixing that actually has the added side effect that the "back" button on my mceusb finally works too! :)
<kaeles> for some reason the jamu scripts aren't on my backend, but they are on the frontends for the diskless stuff I setup, from the instructions I've read, its supposed to be run on the backend, is there a package I didn't install or something?
<superm1> they come in the mythvideo package
<ToeBee> I think everything is working now... except KEY_POWER
<kaeles> i installed mythvideo on the backend, and they aren't there either
<superm1> ToeBee, well KEY_POWER we don't have anything good for it to do though
<ToeBee> ah
<kaeles> nevermind
<superm1> i'm too scared to make it really halt the system
<kaeles> I'm blind, I'll go from here, thanks
<ToeBee> heh yeah that probably wouldn't be good
<superm1> that makes it way too easy for my dog to sabotage my recordings for the night
<superm1> maybe a good action would be to spawn mythfrontend though if it's not already running?
<superm1> and if it is, just dont do anything
<ToeBee> hmm yeah that might work
<ToeBee> and of course I will probably remap the fastforward and rewind buttons to skip instead but that just depends on personal preference and how many buttons your remote has
<superm1> Yeah
<ToeBee> actually...
<ToeBee> now that I actually know how lirc works a little I may try to program the blank slot on my universal remote to something random and make THAT control my mythfrontend :)
<ToeBee> but hey at least I helped something along the way!
<jtmoney> i noticed the daily builds repository isn't working... is there another repository? i'd like to try 22 RC1 out... i'm running ubuntu, not mythbuntu, btw
<superm1> jtmoney, run dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<superm1> and try a different mirror
<superm1> which one were you using though?
<jtmoney> US
<superm1> try the PPA repo instead
<jtmoney> thanks
<superm1> tgm4883, ^
<hads> P.S. Mythbuntu is Ubuntu
<ToeBee> oh huh. Windows 7 is out
 * ToeBee yawns
<jtmoney> anyone know if 9.10 will come with 22 RC1 or not?
<superm1> it will likely be a little later of a snapshot than 0.22rc1
<superm1> hopefully gold is out by then, but if not it will be just before gold
<hads> AFAIK yes, either rc1 (currently) or another -fixes
<hads> Oh, what he said.
<jtmoney> cool
<jtmoney> i seemed to have screwed up my machine by going from 0.21 to 0.22-fixes
<jtmoney> i guess i'll just wait for 9.10
<jtmoney> (the frontend isn't communicating w/ the backend... sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend restart didn't fix it)
<hads> You can upgrade now, there's not much changing.
<hads> Look in the logs to see what the problem is.
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<jtmoney> okay, let me play around with it
<jtmoney> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-theme-blueosd_1%3a0.22.0+fixes22550-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<jtmoney>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mythtv/themes/blueosd/position-indicator.png', which is also in package mythtv-common
<jtmoney> anyone know how i can resolve this?
<hads> Okay well that's nothing to do with mythbackend.
<jtmoney> i know... just noticed it though
<superm1> oh that's a packaging bug for during the upgrade
<superm1> fun fun
<superm1> to fix it temporarily, remove that theme package and finish the upgrade
<superm1> you can install it afterward again
<hads> It may seem so but removing packages doesn't need to be scary, it won't break things.
<jtmoney> ok, thanks
<superm1> i just committed something to bzr that should help with that
<superm1> (for people in the future builds)
<jtmoney> wow, that was odd
<jtmoney> my backend host was set to "localhost"
<jtmoney> i changed it to 192.168.1.2 and that fixed it
<superm1> where did you have to make that change?
<jtmoney> settings, general
<jtmoney> by the way... installed mythbuntu-repos, enabled testing, etc... ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade... but mythfrontend is still 0.21
<jtmoney> mythfrontend version: 0.21.20080304-1 www.mythtv.org
<jtmoney> that's strange... i selected the 0.22 branch
<jtmoney> maybe i have to apt-get remove mythtv-* first? :-X
<superm1> did you have jya's stuff enabled at one point?
<MythBork> Hello all, I upgraded to Mythbuntu 9.10 yesterday and I cannot access my USB external soundblaster now. Worked fine in 8.10 and 9.04. Nothing appears in the hardware tab of the sound configuration tool.Can anyone help?
<MythbuntuGuest02> hello
<Bicchi> I have a question regarding connecting my mythbuntu box to my tv.
<Bicchi> my mythbuntu only has a DVI output
<Bicchi> my tv only has HDMI
<Bicchi> can i use the converter here to output from the DVI to a HDMI
<Bicchi> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250505501145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
<Bicchi> i just want to know if it will work and if the quality is good? Any drawbacks to using this method?
<superm1> hdmi == dvi + extra lines for audio
<superm1> so you'll have the same results just no audio on the cable
<superm1> so all those splitters really do is null terminate the audio lines
<superm1> you can get them from amazon too without screwing around with auction stuff
<MythBork> Hello all, I upgraded to Mythbuntu 9.10 yesterday and I cannot access my USB external soundblaster now. Worked fine in 8.10 and 9.04. Nothing appears in the hardware tab of the sound configuration tool. but cat /proc/asound/cards shows the card! Can anyone help?
<superm1> MythBork, you're probably best off filing someting on the forums
<superm1> !forums | MythBork
<Zinn> MythBork: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Bicchi> superm1: thanks for the amazon tip. i was just looking for a picture to show my point.
<Bicchi> superm1: i get the audio through my sound card that has a cable with a Y-splitter for left/right channel.
<Bicchi> i was want to make sure that the signal strength from the DVI is good enough for the TV
<Bicchi> thanks
<superm1> Yeah definitely
<superm1> enjoy! :)
<ToeBee> Bicchi: I use a DVI-to-HDMI converter
<ToeBee> works fine. I do use a standard 2.5mm stereo patch cable for audio
<Bicchi> good to know. my TV last night took a dump and the one i just bought doesn't have s-video output
<Bicchi> which i find weird since it has 2 RCA inputs
<Bicchi> RCA video being worse than S-video
<ToeBee> my TV only listens to the analog audio on HDMI1
<cytotoxic> !ops
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ops
<MythBork> mrand, ?
<mrand> MythBork: Thanks for submitting your bug report, but it doesn't have anything about what version you are installing... I think you said it was the mythbuntu rc (that you picked up from the daily directory??).
<MythBork> mrand, I upgraded by using update-manager -d on 10/21/09
<MythBork> from version 8.10 running 0.21 fixes
<mrand> The bug report doesn't include what kernel version you're running.  However, I see Linux 2.6.28-15-generic ehci_hcd EHCI Host Controller listed, which seems wrong to me for a 9.10 system.
<superm1> 8.10 can upgrade to 9.04, not 9.10
<MythBork> superm1, it happened yesterday  :)
<MythBork> mrand, what kernel should be running?
<MythBork> hmmm, my desktop is on 2.6.31-14-generic, and the mythbox is on 2.6.28-15-generic
<superm1> MythBork, it sounds like you upgraded to 9.04 tbh
<MythBork> update-manager clearly said 9.10
<mrand> Did you upgrade to 9.04 first?  There may be an error in the update manager.
<superm1> that's what it's sounding like to me
<mrand> If you go to system -> about ubuntu, what does it say?
<superm1> can you try to run update-manager -d again?
<MythBork> mrand, no I did not
<superm1> and lsb_release -a
<superm1> lsb_release -a will tell you what branch you are on
<MythBork> lsb_release shows:
<MythBork> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<MythBork> Release:	9.10
<MythBork> Codename:	karmic
<superm1> MythBork, okay then somehow you are booting into the wrong kernel?
<mrand> Ok, sounds like a bug in update manager when run with -d on an older system.  It didn't update your kernel, or maybe just didn't update grub.  Check and see if there is a newer version of the kernel in /boot that grub isn't show you.
<superm1> what's uname -a say?
<MythBork> superm1, seems so
<superm1> MythBork, can you install linux-image-generic?  that should get you the latest kernel
<mrand> I'm lagged
<mrand> bbl
<superm1> and linux-headers-generic too
<superm1> and if after a reboot you are still on the wrong kernel, then something si wrong with your grub setup
<MythBork> seems a 2.6.28-15 is there, but not in grub
<MythBork> I'm going to update grub and reboot
<superm1> well that's still a 9.04 kernel not a 9.10 kernel
<superm1> something about your system is a bit messed up
<superm1> can you file a bug using "ubuntu-bug update-manager"
<superm1> that should gather a bunch of information about the upgrade scenario for debugging
<MythBork> superm1, mrand - updating kernel fixed problem
<superm1> MythBork, so you are at 2.6.31 now right?
<MythBork> yes, just updated the bug report
<MythBork> sound works fine now
<superm1> wonder what went wrong in that upgrade though
<superm1> it would probably be a good idea to file a separate update manager bug and explain what you had to do
<superm1> (sudo ubuntu-bug update-manager)
<olejl> mrand: thanks for the pointers yesterday. I had already left the computer, but tried again today. The problem is that there isn't any dbgsym package for the version I'm running.
<olejl> Is it possible for me to create the dbgsym package myself?
<superm1> olejl, are you running a build from the PPA?
<olejl> yes
<superm1> in theory those should have debug symbols built into them (and not necessitate -dbgsym packages)
<superm1> so can you try to apport-retrace without installing symbols and see if the trace is useful at all?
<olejl> apport-retrace -s /var/crash gives me report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePathreport file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<olejl> gdb mythfrontend.real gives me: Reading symbols from /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<superm1> shame okay so something is STILL wrong with the PPA builds not getting us debug symbols :(
<olejl> I haven't updated today though
<olejl> I'm running r22547
<olejl> maybe I will just compile mythtv myself. What should I uninstall before doing so?
<superm1> basically mythtv-*
<superm1> it's too bad we can't seem to get these packages to build right though :(
<olejl> I will give it a shot
<bobbob1016> I see the RC is released on mythbuntu.org, I currently have the beta, how would I update to the RC?  I tried "update-manager -d" and nothing.
<superm1> bobbob1016, make sure that you are doing regular apt-updates and you'll be at RC
<ToeBee> hmm the mythbuntu "RC is out now!" page points to a dead link on ubuntu.com :)
<ToeBee> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/rc
<bobbob1016> ToeBee, Not here, I get "Changes from beta" and the usual
<ToeBee> bobbob1016: yes, the page itself is fine. But it links over to a nonexistent page on ubuntu.com
<ToeBee> this line: Underlying Ubuntu updates (see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/rc)
<ppww> hi, folks. hope everyone's doing well today.  i'm struggling with major problems in the last couple days' builds of 0.22-trunk on 9.04-amd64.  0.22.0+fixes22517 was the last "good" build for me.
<ppww> I'll start out with an easy one though... is gray-osd now part of one of the base packages? Its separate package is no longer compatible with the rest, but even without it installed, I can choose it from the Playback OSD menu, and seems to work fine.  Probably it should be removed from Control Centre, so that doesn't try to install/uninstall the separate package, ending up with a "broken package cache" error.
<ppww> The rest may be upstream mythtv issues:
<ppww> 1. Playback of HD recordings using XVideo locks up the X server (nvidia 7050PV chip) after a second or two.  Tried both ffmpeg & libmpeg2.  X server process pegs the CPU at 100%, mythfrontend.real at 35%, screen frozen.  Requires killing mythfrontend.  OpenGL works, but jerky playback, so I really need to get back to XVideo.  (XvMC never worked reliably on my hardware, but it also locks up now.)
<ppww> 2. Program Guide during LiveTV has disappeared.  I only get a completely gray screen (with live playback continuing in the upper corner as expected).  Program Guide from the Schedule Recordings menu is fine.
<ppww> 3. Regardless of theme used, mythfrontend rather consistently consumes 15% of the CPU when sitting idle at the main (or any other) menu.  Seems that something is waking up the main event loop more often than expected?  Just noticed it because my box used to be cold when idle, now it's warm, sort of a waste.
<ppww> Oh yeah, and US.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org seems to have been down this week, but UK is fine.
<ToeBee> hmm I think I've noticed the idle CPU spinning but only sometimes. Never really looked into it
<ppww> yeah, that part has been happening for a few weeks now, since I first transitioned to 0.22, so it's not as new a behavior as the rest.  possibly related to the new qt4.5 framework?
<ToeBee> I think I was seeing it back on .21 actually
<ppww> maybe it's mythweather or something else grabbing updates. guess i should turn off all plugins and see if that makes a difference.
<tgm4883> ppww, that is because US.weeklybuilds.... is the wrong address. I'm testing the fixed package now
<ppww> really? well, then "dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos" inserts the wrong info then.
<tgm4883> ppww, what did i just say?
<tgm4883> "I'm testing the fixed package now"
<ppww> oh, you meant the mythbuntu-repos package.... thanks much.
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> give me a few minutes and i'll push the update
<]Oscar> I'd like to build a diskless client, just as MCC do, but not using it. I tryed with just ltsp-build-image but the client works as a thin client, using server's cpu, etc. which is the trick?
<tgm4883> ppww, which version of mythbuntu-repos do you have installed?
<ppww> the file timestamp is 2009-10-04 11:49, grabbed from http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<tgm4883> ppww, do this
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythbuntu-repos
<ppww> 5-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~karmic
<tgm4883> ppww, ok try this
<ppww> which is odd, since i'm running jaunty
<tgm4883> ppww, thats fine actually ;)
<tgm4883> do this
<tgm4883> apt-get update and apt-get install mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> ppww, actually, it just got published, so you may have to wait a few minutes
<ppww> got it, now 6.1-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~jaunty, and it retrieved http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org Packages files ok.
<tgm4883> good deal
<tgm4883> you didn't have to dpkg-reconfigure it did you
<ppww> not sure, i just did the reconfig automatically, assuming it would have remembered my previous "UK" selection.
<tgm4883> yea it should have remembered your previous selection
<tgm4883> do another apt-get update
<tgm4883> because it shouldn't be using weeklybuilds.m.o unless you have US selected
<ppww> like i said, i already did dpkg-reconfigure, and selected US, that's why. so it seems fine.
<tgm4883> ppww, yea, except I just found another problem ;)
<tgm4883> so you aren't really using a US server, but i'll fix that tonight
<ppww> is PPA the primary source, and the country-specific sites just mirrors?
<tgm4883> ppww, if you want, you can manually edit the sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list to use us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/
<tgm4883> ppww, yea it is, but PPA is pretty slow
<ppww> ok, manually setting us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org works too
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-23
<Bicchi> i wish to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 any instructions will be welcomed.
<Bicchi> i noticed that there is no alternate CD ?
<Bicchi> must i burn the cd to upgrade to 9.10 or can i just mount the iso
<tgm4883> Bicchi, I think* update-manager -d, but I could be wrong
<tgm4883> i usually do clean installs
<Bicchi> tgm4883: but i already got the iso downloaded. do not want to download packages again.
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<hads> There's no packages on the desktop CDs, you can't use them to upgrade.
<hads> Well, AFAIK you can't use them to upgrade.
<Bicchi> so the only way for me would be to update-manager -dc
<hads> So you either need to download the packages or reinstall
<hads> Yeah
<ppww> what happens when you boot the cd? can't remember if there's an upgrade option there or not.
<ppww> would recommend reinstalling anyway, or your system won't be upgraded to ext4 and grub2, if i understand the release notes correctly.
<Bicchi> i do not care much for ext4 since the main data is not using that FS
<Bicchi> obviusly by main data i meant movies.
<ppww> yep, the *important* data. hehe
<hads> Yeah, ext4 is the only reason you would reinstall, unless you just like reinstalling.
<hads> YOu can install grub2 manually after upgrade BTW
<bobbies> can someone tell me where the livetv files are stored in mythbuntu?
<apauna> Anyone hear of linkedin?
<apauna> I was thinking of setting up a mythbuntu group in it.
<ourtv> you can't delete from the watch recordings menu anymore?  actually, i can't delete from the manage recordings screen either.  also, how do you delete a recording which has an empty file in .22?
<superm1> ourtv, check with the guys in #mythtv-users
<superm1> if no one in here is responding
<superm1> i'm not sure either
<apauna> superm1 - Would there be any objection to use the mythbuntu logo off the mythbuntu.org site for the logo for linkedin group?
<superm1> na fine by me
<apauna> k
<gbutters> ourtv: Press the info button on the remote and it will bring a menu with delete as the last option you will have to scroll down to see it.
<gbutters> superm1: ^^
<superm1> gbutters, but that doesn't work if its a zero length file
<gbutters> superm1: it works for me
<superm1> hm i've only had a single zero length file since upgrading, and i had a hard time deleting it
<gbutters> superm1: now that I think about it the file did not exist because of permissions problem so I aam probably wrong
 * ToeBee is playing audiosurf in wine on his TV
<ToeBee> it is pretty sweet
<Essobi> WEEEEEE!
<Essobi> ToeBee: Really?  In wine?  Nice.
<ToeBee> yessir!
<ToeBee> on a 42" LCD :)
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> someone needs to update that topic
<mattwj2002> the release candidate is out
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.04 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Mythbuntu 9.10 RC Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.10/rc :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<ToeBee> it's true!
<superm1> thanks mattwj2002
<mattwj2002> your welcome superm1
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> I am going to try it on my laptop now
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> once it is done burning
<superm1> if you've got a spare USB stick, usb installs are far faster
<superm1> just need about 600 megs free on a usb stick
<mattwj2002> nice
<ToeBee> oh sweet. I think my whole mythbox just locked up hard
<mattwj2005> you running the rc?
<ToeBee> ish
<ToeBee> installed from the daily build a week or so ago
<ToeBee> just did all the updates yesterday
<ToeBee> err...
<ToeBee> as I was sayaing... installed from a daily build last week. Did all the updates yesterday
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<ToeBee> hmm I got a couple seconds of looping audio then everything just froze. Seems kind of like a kernel panic but my keyboard LEDs aren't blinking
<mattwj2002> is your computer over heating?
<ToeBee> no
<ToeBee> although I should install lm_sensors and get it monitored in my zabbix server just for good measure
<mattwj2002> just out of curiousity....
<mattwj2002> did you update video card drivers recently?
<ToeBee> hmm I didn't really look at the updates I did yesterday. There may have been an nvidia one in there
<mattwj2002> I don't know what anyone else thinks....but if any updates would crash a system I would think video card drivers would do it
<mattwj2002> :)
<ToeBee> especially closed source ones at that
<mattwj2002> yup
<ToeBee> heh sensors reports "temp3" at 81C. That's definitely not right
<ToeBee> oh yeah I remember back when I was running windows on this hardware the windows utils reported that temp too
<mattwj2002> oh so over heating
<mattwj2002> :)
<ToeBee> nah just a whacked out sensor
<rhpot1991> tmkt: ping, you awake?
<ourtv> gbutters, nope, info doesn't have delete.  last item is Help(Status Icons)
<ourtv> ToeBee, did you try putting boxee on the 9.10 mythtv menu?
<ToeBee> no I didn't. I got distracted playing Audiosurf :/
<mattwj2002> I like Boxee :)
<mattwj2002> especially hulu :D
<ToeBee> see the recent news about hulu going for-pay?
<mattwj2002> :O
<mattwj2002> so in addition or instead of?
<mattwj2002> you have a link?
<ToeBee> http://gizmodo.com/5387909/hulus-free-glory-days-are-officially-numbered
<ToeBee> seen other rumblings about it before too
<ourtv> there's plenty enough free content for me.  i can live without hulu.
<ourtv> the blind swordsman isn't on hulu anyway
<mattwj2002> yeah if hulu is paid for what will be the point
<ToeBee> well depending on the price and what you get for it I might consider it instead of cable TV
<mattwj2002> nope
<ToeBee> but that would require probably 720p content without ads
<mattwj2002> that won't work because of bandwidth caps
<mattwj2002> 5 years ago it would have but not today
<ToeBee> depends on your plan and ISP
<ourtv> i don't care the price.  if it can't be add supported, i don't want it.
<ourtv> that goes for tv too.
<mattwj2002> if they had a ton more content
<mattwj2002> no ads
<mattwj2002> and a flat rebate and unlimited for cheap
<mattwj2002> I might do it
<ourtv> $1 per month would turn me off.
<mattwj2002> but I don't see it
<mattwj2002> $1 for no ads?
<mattwj2002> really?
<ToeBee> ourtv: hmm well you could install mythgame and create a "game" entry for hulu desktop :)
<to74> Hi folks! Trying to download 9.10-rc via bittorrent. Availability is at 16%. Somebody able to share? Thanks!
<tmkt> anyway to change the big clock in lcdroc to 12 hr format?
<tmkt> tried the TimeFormat parameter from other clocks without luck
<mrand> Sorry, I don't have an LCD, although I'd like to.  Looking at the strftime formats,  you tried %r, %I (upper case i), and/or  %l (lower case L) for TimeFormat?
<tmkt> yeah..they don't sem to affect BigClock
<tmkt> no matter, just disabled it
<roj> hi i'm struggling to do a fresh install of 9.10 mythbuntu with a nvidia card from the livecd, my monitor goes out of range after the splash logo. I have tried safe graphics mode but this doesn't seem to work as in previous versions. Any ideas?
<mrand> roj: are you using either the RC or daily disk?  Hopefully not the (month old) beta disk!
<roj> no it was the rc from last night
<roj> i can alt ctl f1 and get to a terminal prompt
<mrand> That's a good sign.
<roj> i thought i might be able to edit xorg.conf but that has gone now in 9.10
<roj> i could always install 9.04 and upgrade but i'd be missing out on ext4 support
<roj> and grub2
<roj> safe graphics mode in 9.04 always worked before and then i could install the restricted drivers for my nvidia geforce 7600gs
<mrand> Did you try booting with the "Start without making changes to my computer"?
<roj> yes tried that and install
<roj> its when the x session starts to load
<roj> my monitor goes out of range
<roj> my pc wants to run at 1280 x 768 at 60 hz
<mrand> Google seems like it is turning up a number of reports related to this...  Xorg -configure ?
<roj> sorry that should be my monitor :)
<roj> yes but there is no Xorg now in 9.10 or am i missing something?
<roj> i'll have another google
<roj> thanks for your help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-24
<McNever> hey guys... i've got a little front end problem i believe... had some issues and ended up having to reinstall myth... after reinstall i dont have audio on any analog channels... i've got an hvr-1600 so its a diff. tuner but if i download the video from mythweb it has audio
<McNever> wow... nobody home...
<oobe> McNever, go to setup / utils / general page 2 or 3 then try disabled ac3 passthrough
<oobe> only 3 hrs later :P
<ripperda> hi, I'm trying to change some keybindings on my frontend via mythweb, but they don't seem to be taking effect (even after restarting the frontend and rebooting)
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all.  having some problems after d/loading and installing updates yesterday.  running myth 9.04 with a hauppauge td500 card with latest firmware.  can't seem to get my ir device listed when i do cat /proc/bus/input/devices.  any suggestions as what to do?  i have the latest v4l drivers.
<ripperda> hi, I'm having some trouble editing some key bindings
<ripperda> for some reason, key strokes that xev and xbindkeys sees, mythtv doesn't appear to be seeing
<jeffjeffdejeff> good luck ripperda.  i've been waiting for 30 mins. :)
<ripperda> heh, might be too early in the morning for help
<jeffjeffdejeff> its 1517 here. :)
<ripperda> ah, it's 9:17 on a saturday morning here :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> really wish i knew what i was doing with linux and how it worked in more detail.  my problem's really annoying me
<ripperda> what updates did you do? if the device isn't showing up in /proc/bus/..., it sounds like a kernel module problem
<jeffjeffdejeff> just updates that came through update manager.  one of them was kernel update to 2.6.28.16
<ripperda> so the most likely thing is that the kernel module for the ir device isn't being loaded: either it's trying to and failing or the config changed and it's not even trying
<ripperda> (note: I know quite a bit about linux, but don't have a lot of experience with IR devices in particular)
<ripperda> the kernel has to recognize the device to show it in /proc/bus/..., which is usually handled by a device driver
<ripperda> I would normally check the output of dmesg and look for a failure, but since I don't know the IR driver, I can't tell you what text string to look for
<jeffjeffdejeff> there is no "IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver " when i do dmesg
<jeffjeffdejeff> oh hang on.  selected previous kernel through grub and now it shows in dmesg.
<ripperda> you might try doing an "lsmod > kernel_modules" with the working kernel, then try with the failing kernel to identify which module isn't being loaded
<ripperda> looking at the web pages, maybe it's dvd_usb?
<jeffjeffdejeff> ok.  have now got remote registering with previous kernel.  showing outputs when i do irw
<jeffjeffdejeff> do you know how to make grub load the previous kernel as default in menu.lst?
<ripperda> just a sec
<ripperda> I think grub by default will select the first kernel listed. otherwise, there's usually a command that selects the first kernel
<ripperda> it's been a while and my menu.lst has a lot of unhelpful comments
<ripperda> you can try manually reordering the kernels in the file (of course, keep the "block" of commands together (like "title" "root" "kernel" etc) when you reorder kernels
<ripperda> if there's an actual command to specific which is first, it would use the text in the kernel's "title" line as the identifier
<ripperda> hmm, actually it looks like the command "default" will select the kernel numerically
<ripperda> ## default num
<ripperda> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<ripperda> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<ripperda> default         0
<jeffjeffdejeff> have commented out the newest kernel details.  will try that
<jeffjeffdejeff> hey, i appreciate your help by the way. :)
<ripperda> no problem, good luck
<XiXaQ> I have an analog tv tuner card. It works very well with tvtime, and using cd-rom input for volume control. I have a 2.9GHz Pentium 4 with 2GB RAM. That should suffice to use it as a backend, right? As long as there is v4l drivers, it should work with myth?
<XiXaQ> and should I be able to use it as a frontend on the same machine? I also have a laptop which I'd like to use to watch and control the backend. Does it require major setups, or can I have it as a normal application in the normal ubuntu setup without changing much?
<mrand> frontend install on a normal ubuntu setup should work fine.  I would think that a 3 GHz P4 should be fine for analog standard def playback.
<XiXaQ> backend is heavier than the frontend?
<mrand> not really.  backend is slightly more disk heavy.  Frontend can be more display heavy, depending on machine and what you're trying to play back.
<mrand> errr... front end can be more decoding heavy.
<XiXaQ> oh. But the backend has to encode the video on the fly, right?
<carpenike> Hi all. I'm trying to boot the latest RC via netboot as it doesn't detect my CDRom drive during boot; is this possible? Didn't see a netboot image on the CD.
<mrand> XiXaQ: hopefully your analog tuner encodes it.  If not, then yes, it would need to.  My pure guess is that 3 GHz P4 could keep up.
<XiXaQ> I doubt it does. It's rather old.
<mrand> carpenike: sorry, I don't know.  Might try Ubuntu forums, otherwise hopefully someone else will come along here and know.
<ripperda> anyone familiar with key bindings and mythtv?
<carpenike> ok np.
<carpenike> mrand: Going to tru using this Ultimate Deployment Appliance
<carpenike> going to try*
<carpenike> Is there anyway to install mythbuntu without a CDRom drive and a PC that doesn't recognize USB sticks as bootable mediums?
<mrand> Without a CD drive and without USB option pretty much just leaves netboot I'm afraid.  I'm not specifically aware that doesn't work.
<mrand> Or else move a hard drive or cd-rom drive between computers
<carpenike> yeah.... mythbuntu doesn't have a netboot image
<carpenike> I guess I could install ubuntu via netboot and then install mythbuntu on top.
<carpenike> any reason I shouldn't do that?
<mrand> Should work just fine.  We've had a few isolated cases of gnome not playing nicely because of sound, but it's definitely worth a try!
<carpenike> ok cool. Any reason there's not the netboot image included with mythbuntu?
<ToeBee> hmm is serial console still pretty much the only way to diagnose a kernel panic?
<mrand> carpenike: not sure.  I assume that you can install mythbuntu or standard ubuntu then add the  mythbuntu-diskless-server-standalone package
<mrand> ToeBee : I'd go with whatever ubuntu forums or google finds for you.
<ToeBee> playing audiosurf in wine seems to be occasianlly locking my mythbuntu system up but the nearest serial port to the mythbox is 30 feet away. Laptop only has USB
<ToeBee> could probably use a usb to serial dongle on the lpaotp I guess
<mrand> Until you try it, don't know how well that would work.  USB serial is real hit and miss
<mrand> Then add kernel panic on top of that (where the USB drivers are)
<ToeBee> well the mythbox has a serial port
<ToeBee> but I need something on the other end to read and capture the output
<ToeBee> hmm or get two of those serial to RJ45 adapters. I have a spare ethernet cable that would reach back to my other computers
<mrand> oh, I misunderstood.  In that case you're putting usb serial on the other computer - that should work.
<ToeBee> bah! there it went again. Guess it's time for a trip to radioshack
<XiXaQ> oh, I'm excited to try out mythbuntu. I tried to install myth in the normal ubuntu once, but had no luck. I hope this is a bit easier.
<XiXaQ> only 6 hours to go! :)
<XiXaQ> think I have to reboot my mobile.
<XiXaQ> hmm. No, seems good. Can the archive really be that slow?
<ToeBee> I just did updates. It was going kinda slow for those
<Egghead> in karmic beta, lirc doesnt wanna make a /var/run/lirc folder, does anyone know if this is a bug?
<ToeBee> seems like that should be created during install
<Egghead> toebee, yea i would think so too, when i make the directory and run lircd all is working, after reboot the directory is gone again
<mrand> Egghead: I haven't heard of anyone else having that problem, but karmic rc shipped with a new lirc, so maybe there hasn't been enough time yet.  If you can't figure it out (or maybe even if you can, but it is something that needs to be fixed at the distro level so others can take advantage of it), please file a bug on launchpad.
<ToeBee> hmm I think the lirc init.d script needs to have a pause added to it when doing a restart
<ToeBee> most of the time when I do /etc/init.d/lirc restart it shuts down but fails to come back. If I run /etc/init.d/lirc start right after that it comes back fine
<ToeBee> yeah adding "sleep 1" between the stop and the start makes it work every time
<Seeker`> hmm, is there a way of making SD sources play back with overscan an HD sources not?
<Mouser25> I have a micro ITX computer with a GMA45 x4500HD graphics integrated hooked up to my tv but xrandr detects my tv incorrectly and I cant seem to figure out the correct cvt setting to manualy configure my screen
<hipitihop> to log a mythbackend crash report do I use aaport ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-25
<hipitihop> never mind, found it myself... yes apport-bug is the one to use.
<tgm4883> hipitihop, ubuntu-bug mythbackend I think
<hipitihop> tgm4883: ah that also looks like the one.
<hipitihop> tgm4883: ubuntu-bug reports : You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs: dbus, dbus-x11, libblkid1, libcomerr2, libdbus-1-3, libdjvulibre-text, libdjvulibre21, libgmp3c2, libilmbase6, libmp3lame0, libopenexr6, libuuid1, mount, tzdata
<hipitihop> I have already done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and there is nothing new
<XiXaQ> I'm sorry, but I'm really, really disappointed. I'm not a total beginner with ubuntu, but configuring myth is way too difficult, I think.
<XiXaQ> it looks beautiful though! :)
<XiXaQ> when I try to watch TV, it sais all channels are in use, but no recording exists?
<XiXaQ> I haven't configured any channels, though, because the "scan for channels" is greyed out and I have no idea what frequency the channels here are on.
<XiXaQ> but I've also added an ogg vorbis video to my configured videos directory, but it isn't found in Myth frontend.
<XiXaQ> oh.. The backend keeps crashing. When I answered yes to report it, I got the following error: «The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.»
<XiXaQ> I don't understand how anyone is able to use this.
<XiXaQ> can anyone help me troubleshoot or debug or report bugs or something?
<XiXaQ> cause I'm stuck. I really want to like this, but it's quite difficult at the moment :)
<XiXaQ> perhaps I'll have to use tvtime to switch channels? I had to do that with vnc, I remember.
<XiXaQ> [V4L: /dev/video0] Television -> None
<XiXaQ> what does this mean?
<Seeker`> you don't ahve to use tvtime to change channels
<Seeker`> not sure what that means
<Seeker`> well, it means that you have set up a card at /dev/video0 as a V4L device
<XiXaQ> What does Video Source mean?
<XiXaQ> I have not setup that, cause it looked like a tv-guide for USA?
<XiXaQ> I'm in Norway. I don't know of any online tv-guides which are available for Myth here.
<Seeker`> video source is where it gets the listings from I think
<XiXaQ> what does that mean?
<Seeker`> I think you need that set up to scan for channels
<XiXaQ> I have two choices: «None» and «»
<Seeker`> two choices for what?
<XiXaQ> for Video Source.
<Seeker`> not sure then
<Seeker`> setting up myth isn't somthing I do very often, so I'm not that familiar with the mens
<Seeker`> *menus
<XiXaQ> I don't know anyone who'd understand this.
<XiXaQ> I thought this was for normal users, but maybe it's designed for hardware manufacturers?
<Seeker`> its just that its difficult to provide support for all of the differnet cards, setups etc. all over the world
<XiXaQ> well. My card does work perfectly with tvtime.
<Seeker`> are you sure it is a V4L card?
<XiXaQ> two minutes installing it, ten minutes scanning for channels.
<XiXaQ> yes.
<XiXaQ> I've been at it for three hours with Myth, and I'm not able to do anything with it, except showing menus that doesn't do anything.
<Seeker`> have you tried looking for a setup guide?
<XiXaQ> I've tried. I find some from back in 2004/2005, but those seem very outdated.
<XiXaQ> Mythbuntu has a manual for 8.10. I'm using 9.10 rc, btw.
<XiXaQ> I tried 9.04 and 8.10 before that, on three different machines with no luck.
<Seeker`> you may have more luck with #mythtv-users
<Seeker`> its a bit quiet in here most of the time
<XiXaQ> "Commecial Flagging Method"... Are people supposed to understand that?
<Seeker`> yes
<XiXaQ> oh... I keep getting "(Core dumped)" in a window.
<XiXaQ> mythfilldatabase, I think it's called, the program that causes it.
<XiXaQ> what is a "Commercial Flagging Method"?
<Seeker`> does it not give more information towards the bottom of the window if you highlight the option
<XiXaQ> no.
<XiXaQ> but it seems like mythfilldatabase is crashing all the time. How can I verify that everything is working properly?
<Seeker`> it is the way mythtv detects adverts in programs
<XiXaQ> nice... Sorry. MythTV Frontend closed unexpectedly.
<Seeker`> mythfilldatabase uses the video source to download listings data
<Seeker`> if you don't have listings set up properly, I imagine it may do strange things
<XiXaQ> I can't watch local video either.
<XiXaQ> that crashes the frontend.
<Seeker`> I'm not familiar with the inner workings of mythtv
<XiXaQ> ok.. But how do I get such a video source?
<Seeker`> complete the setup
<XiXaQ> hmm?
<XiXaQ> I've been trying to do that for four hours.
<XiXaQ> I don't know what a "video source" is, or why myth needs it but tvtime doesn't.
<Seeker`> because mythtv isn't a video player
<Seeker`> it is PVR software
<Seeker`> so it needs to know where to find listings for TV, so it knows what to record when
<XiXaQ> oh. You can't watch video with mythtv?
<Seeker`> you can
<Seeker`> but it isn't just a video player
<XiXaQ> the only thing I wanted, was the ability  to watch tv on my desktop, sometimes record it, and sometimes watch it on my laptop instead.
<XiXaQ> but I need a tv guide in order to configure channels?
<XiXaQ> it doesn't make any sense to me at all.
<Seeker`> it is pvr software
<Seeker`> it is designed that you set up to record the programs you want to watch and play them back at a later date
<XiXaQ> yes, but first of all, it should be able to get signals from the tuner, right?
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> but I suspect it may need a video source set up to know what channels there are
<XiXaQ> I don't think any TV Guides in Norway provides frequencies for all the different channels on all the different cable networks, satelite or air.
<Seeker`> did you try adding a video source?
<XiXaQ> no. I don't know what a video source is or where to buy one.
<Seeker`> you don't buy one
<XiXaQ> ok, then how do I get one?
<Seeker`> you click on "add video source", or whatever wording it is they chose to use
<XiXaQ> then I get an onscreen keyboard.
<Seeker`> just an onscreen keyboard? nothing else?
<XiXaQ> right.
<Seeker`> a black screen and a keyboard?
<XiXaQ> no, the same menu in the background.
<Seeker`> what options does the menu give?
<XiXaQ> oh, I'm sorry. I was in the wrong window. I added a Video Source with no grabber and default frequency table.
<XiXaQ> now I'm able to choose that video source.
<XiXaQ> oh, there is something called Video Filter, which is blank. Do I need that?
<Seeker`> like I said, I don't know these menus very well
<Seeker`> any more information you can give?
<XiXaQ> I don't know.
<Seeker`> could always try looking it up on the mythtv wiki
<XiXaQ> yes, I've spent days trying to configure a program without reading manuals and wikis. No, I haven't.
<XiXaQ> I'm sorry.
<XiXaQ> I need a little break. This is getting on my nerves.
<Egghead> trying to get lirc running on a ltsp client, using karmic beta and mythbuntu to setup diskless server, seems that the /var/run/lirc directory keeps disapearing after reboot, i wanted to report a bug, but where, is it a ltsp, lirc, or mythbuntu bug?
<Seeker`> I'd report it against mythbuntu, when someone gets round to looking at it they will decide where it needs to be fixed
<Egghead> seeker, sounds good, thanks
<XiXaQ> «Fudging non-unique programids with multiple parts.» <-- What does that mean?
<Seeker`> no idea
<XiXaQ> how do I see if the backend is running?
<XiXaQ> would the frontend complain otherwise?
<Seeker`> it would complain
<Seeker`> ps aux | grep mythbackend
<Seeker`> will tell you whether the process is runign
<XiXaQ> thanks. It is.
<XiXaQ> regarding those filters for playback and recording. Is that something I have to configure?
<Seeker`> I don't know what they are
<Seeker`> is it just "Video Filters" next to a textbox?
<XiXaQ> yes.
<Seeker`> leave it blank. if stuff fails, come back and look later
<hipitihop> does anyone know on what basis ubuntu-bug  reports obsolete packages ?
<XiXaQ> what's the correct way to shut down the backend?
<Seeker`> why do you want to shut down the back end?
<XiXaQ> because tvtime doesn't work, and I think the backend has to be the reason for that.
<Seeker`> sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop
<Seeker`> I think
<XiXaQ> no, sudo service mythtv-backend stop
<hipitihop> I'm getting mythfilldatabase crash but Ic an't report it because ubuntu-bug claims a handful of packages are obsolete but not updates are available and thse packages are latest available
<XiXaQ> hipitihop, that's when running it automatically, right? Try running it manually instead. I think it's a gui thing.
<hipitihop> XiXaQ: what is the cli ?
<XiXaQ> sudo mythfilldatabase
<hipitihop> too easy ;-)
<XiXaQ> hmm. No I shutdown the backend, and tvtime still isn't able to scan for channels, it seems. Wonder what the reason might be.
<hipitihop> XiXaQ: running at the moment, although it already reports a warning that I'm running the grabber as super user... but that's probably a seperate issue
<XiXaQ> I really shouldn't be giving advise at all. I've never even been close to getting mythtv working.
<XiXaQ> hmm. Something has happened. I'm now able to see tv. It's just no signal. Well, that's what it looks like, anyway. But this is karmic. I haven't tried tvtime on this before, so I guess I'll try with a live cd and see how that works.
<mersault> I updated my mythbuntu 9.10 install this afternoon, and now my screen goes blank as soon as gdm starts. Anyone else experiencing this?
<darthanubis> nope
<rhpot1991> hipitihop: you shouldn't be runnign mythfilldatabase as sudop
<rhpot1991> sudo
<rhpot1991> mersault: check your logs?
<mersault> rhpot1991: nothing that I can find.  the xorg logs are fine, the nvidia module is loaded...
<rhpot1991> check /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<rhpot1991> see what its doing
<mersault> I don't think it's getting that far.
<rhpot1991> ah so you think its failing before mythfrontend launches
<mersault> nothing shows up in the mythfrontend log, which is why i think it's gdm
<rhpot1991> ps aux |grep mythfrontend
<mersault> watching the boot process, I see it start ntp, and then blank
<mersault> mythfrontend is not running
<mersault> I'm looking at the gdm logs, but they appear to only have the same contents as the xorg log files
<hipitihop> rhpot1991: fair enough, I was just following someone else's instructions..... now at the end of th erun there do not appear to be any obvious errors in termianl trace but mythweb status still shows there was an error
<XiXaQ> hey, I got audio and video from the tvtuner! It's not in sync though, but it's a very good progress!
<hipitihop> why is mythfrontend.log unreadable in a text editor ?
<MistStlkr> Hoping someone is around to give me a hand, every time I reboot I need to set the screen resolution to one I can actually read.  Suggestions?  Pretty new to linux so it may well be something very obvious
<hipitihop> MistStlkr: can't think of anything on hand but I have a similar issue with sound, each reboot I have to go into the mixer and tick one of the controls
<ChesFTC> Hi, I've got a really bizarre problem with mythweb in the karmic RC
<ChesFTC> Apache is spewing out binary junk before the HTTP/1.1 200 OK header
<ChesFTC> Has anybody seen this before?
<XiXaQ> why does MythTV Frontend in Karmic install backend as well?
<Technophil> Can someone help me with a diskless frontend problem, one of the forntend images won't boot properly into NVIDIA and crashes.  I think the problem arose as I didn't enable nvidia-glx-xxx in synaptic before rebooting.
<Technophil> I am thinking I might just delete the complete image files for the practicular FE but am not sure if another will be created?
<jeffjeffdejeff>  hi all.  wonder if anyone can help me:  i'm trying to use mythtv box to connect to my other ubuntu computer.  I've managed to browse my mythtv box from my ubuntu machine, by going to places>connect to server.  how do i do it the other way round as my mythtv box doesn't have the ubuntu menu to open the application.
<DonGiovanni> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<DonGiovanni> Hello.  I have an issue where devices set to /dev/lirc0 will work but devices set to /dev/lirc1 will not (ir blaster on lirc0 and transmitter on lirc1 = blaster only works, if i switch transmitter to lirc0 and remote to lirc1 then only the transmitter works), any ideas where i should look?
<mrand> DonGiovanni: Channels are exceedingly quiet today.  Feel free to stick around, but you might also post on Ubuntu forums in hopes that someone will respond there.
<DonGiovanni> k thanks mrand, i'll post there as well but i'll stick around here too
<XiXaQ> For å complete understanding of all my knowledge, read the following very carefully:
<MythbuntuGuest30> Hi, I am a noob to Mythbuntu, Love it, but i need help with two issues.
<MythbuntuGuest30> I have remote issues and Video REZ issues... can anyone help out?
<DonGiovanni> @MythbuntuGuest30 you might want to try posting on the ubuntu forums doesn't look like anyone is really available today
<MythbuntuGuest30> <param name="nick" value="Andy??">
<MythbuntuGuest30> Looks like it, :(
<MythbuntuGuest30> I tried the forums.
<MythbuntuGuest30> Didn't get any answer
<DonGiovanni> post the link I have used mythTV for a few years now so I can handle most of it...not a pro though
<DonGiovanni> i might be able to at least point you in the right direction
<MythbuntuGuest30> I can live without the remote, but as soon as i plug in the myth box to my tv, Sony Bravia 42", I get no signal msg, but it works fine on my monitor and my LG 22" LCD. Any clue?
<MythbuntuGuest30> I use VGA to connect to my tv btw
<DonGiovanni> vga when you go to the monitor as well?
<MythbuntuGuest30> yes
<DonGiovanni> what video card?
<DonGiovanni> ati or nvidia?
<MythbuntuGuest30> My box is a thinkcentre S10 Intel on board
<MythbuntuGuest30> It has a shared MEM for the Video
<MythbuntuGuest30> Getting the specs for the vid
<DonGiovanni> i don't really know much about Intel drives for linux (never used them)
<DonGiovanni> try setting your resolution
<MythbuntuGuest30> Intel 865G chipset graphics memory controller hub (MCH)
<DonGiovanni> to the TVs native res while connect to your monitor
<DonGiovanni> then connect it up to the TV and reboot
<DonGiovanni> see if you get picture
<MythbuntuGuest30> I did set to my TV specs, still won't
<MythbuntuGuest30> work
<DonGiovanni> you etc your xorg.conf manuall?
<DonGiovanni> sorry, did you edit your xorg.conf manually?
<MythbuntuGuest30> yes
<DonGiovanni> you post your edited xorg.conf in your forum post? send me the link
<DonGiovanni> personally post the issue in the tv/video card issue in the Multimedia and Video forum of the ubuntuforums
<DonGiovanni> and your remote issue in a seperate post in the mytbuntu section
<MythbuntuGuest30> I will try it again... see what i get
<MythbuntuGuest30> thanks for trying!
<DonGiovanni> ? whats the link to your forum post? there is nothing to really try unless i see your xorg.conf
<DonGiovanni> try and look for guides on editing xorg.conf for your video card...
<DonGiovanni> good luck!
<MythbuntuGuest30> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-25
<hot_wheelz> can a dev pls take a look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/666120
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #666120 in Mythbuntu: “Issue installing mythbuntu 10.10”
<hot_wheelz> yes
<hot_wheelz> @zinn have u seen the issue?
<Zinn> Hi hot_wheelz, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<hot_wheelz> ah sorry about that
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, verify the ISO against the md5sum, I haven't heard of any issues like that
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 where is the md5?
<hot_wheelz> hello
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 got it
<hanfm> hey there, i've got a problem with my sound.  all voices are quit, while all otherrr noises are normal. do somebody know this problem?
<hanfm> *quiet
<Iluvatar> OK. I was persuaded to install Mythbuntu 10.10 on my older machine (which was running D1's MythTV).
<Iluvatar> It appeared to install OK (albeit without any fancy peripherals. ).
<Iluvatar> When I rebooted the machine, all I got was "mythbuntu" on a black screen with 5 red dots underneath.
<Iluvatar> (Except... I did ask it to install TV out. That seemed strange because I wasn't asked to nominate a tuner card).
<Iluvatar> The machine boots and runs the frontend from the CD nicely. After that - no joy.
<Iluvatar> What do I do now? Do I:
<Iluvatar> 1] Give up.
<Iluvatar> 2] Download an older distro of Mythbuntu, and try that?
<Iluvatar> The doco is of no help.
<Iluvatar> Can anyone help here?  Thanks in advance for any encouraging advice :)
<Guest2601> Hi everybody...
<Guest2601> is there an expert for mythtv backend setup with dvb-s in Germany? I found some howtos, but still the problem occurs "unable to locate channels" when setting up channels.... tried also to import channels.conf... same result... tried a TT-PCI DVBS 1.5 and a technisat Skystar 2.... with both I can tune and manually create a channels.conf, but the backend setup refuses to take it
<Guest2601> same result with current mythbuntu and the previous
<mrand> Guest2601: for scanning problems, we refer people to #mythtv-users
<Guest2601> ok, thanks
<luckyone_> quick question - does anyone know if mythbuntu 10.10 has support for the HVR-2250 or do you still have to manually compile the driver for the SAA7164 from kernel labs?
<rhpot1991> luckyone_: I believe it should work, check with google or the forums for sure though
<drifting-on-a-dr> Need help Mythbackend tuners unavailable, 8.04 Ubuntu .21Myth
<tgm4883> upgrade?
<tgm4883> or rather
<tgm4883> restart your backend?
<rhpot1991> also upgrade :)
<drifting-on-a-dr> Long story, was upgrade, problems with tuners so I restored. Knew something was amiss, so deleted tuners on original working system. Two Nova-S, 1 Nova-T 500 both can scan and detect channels. However from information no tuners, or live tv
<rhpot1991> someone was having issues a few days back with playback eating more CPU than normal, whoever you are are you around still?
<tgm4883> drifting-on-a-dr, did you go through all the steps in mythtv-setup?
<drifting-on-a-dr> tgm, yes I did
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you don't like to be vague do you?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: thats about all they said, so I can't be any more specific than that
<rhpot1991> figuring it may be similar to the issue I fixed on my box over the weekend so if they respond I can check that
<drifting-on-a-dr> tgm - did have problems with tuner numbering, tried usual delete all, in the end I zero the db numbering from post I saw, tuners now numbered right
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: try to optimize/repair/etc your DB
<drifting-on-a-dr> Shall try it right now.
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: easiest place is in mythweb if you have it enabled
<SpaceBass> anyone useing Mythexport to convert HD recordings? I'm getting no audio on my converted files
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<rhpot1991> settings > database
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: what version?
<SpaceBass> ubuntu 10.10 (was 10.4 same issue) mythexport - latest
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: assuming you reconfigured after the upgrade (or if you got the latest from a ppa before time)?
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, I get audio in VLC, but not quicktime - goal is to transcode for iPad (iTunes)
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: dpkg -l |grep mythexport
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, 2.2.2-0ubuntu1
<rhpot1991> ok good
<qwebirc75857> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, in fairness my myth install has been wonky for quite a while - howver I think this is an ffmpeg setting
<rhpot1991> try to modify your config and add "-ar 44100"
<SpaceBass> K - is that audio sample rate? Trying to learn too :D
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure it will help, but I've had others tell me they had to add it
<rhpot1991> for them it didn't run without it though
<rhpot1991> I think, looking for the other email
<drifting-on-a-dr> DB repaired and optimized, do I clear config of tuners and start again ?
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: restart the backend and see if they show up
<rhpot1991> sudo restart mythtv-backend
<SpaceBass> while I'm thinking about Mythexport - does it have to run on the local machine? or could it run on another box?
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: in theory it can run on another box, you need a valid config.xml in place
<rhpot1991> it depends on the backend too though, so it will try to install the backend if it isn't there
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: you would need to setup shares so the file paths looked the same
<rhpot1991> so yes, but carefully
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, thanks, i'll solve one problem at a time
<SpaceBass> but might eventually want to offload that processing
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: try with more than one recording to make sure that its not an issue with that recording too
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, the no audio problem exists with all of my HD recordings
<SpaceBass> which is in turn all of my recordings
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: I could make a package that didn't require the backend and help you figure out what needs to go where
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: you enabled medibuntu right?
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, yes and re-enabled after the upgrade
<rhpot1991> thats weird, if vlc sees it then there is sound there
<drifting-on-a-dr> Checked log on front end, says not capture cards defined? but there is! and  I scanned channels on thm?
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, yeah, makes me think it is something outside of apple's spec - going to try -ar 44100 now
<SpaceBass> have also just noticed the new portable h264 presets which may be a good building block
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: you should have been prompted to reconfigure when you upgraded, it shouldn't have worked if you didn't
<rhpot1991> and those presets should work well with any apple or android product
<rhpot1991> lets see if I have any test files around still
<SpaceBass> sorry - by reconfigure I mean re-added the repos
<tgm4883> drifting-on-a-dr, backend logs?
<drifting-on-a-dr> Just reading up on how to turn logging back on :-) Will report back soon
<drifting-on-a-dr> This is going to sound really nieve, but how do I turn backend logging on? I have zer0 length file that is 3 years old!   Installed: 0.21.0+fixes21768-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: it should just work
<rhpot1991> should be in /var/log/mythtv/mythtvbackend or so
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: are you sure the backend is actually running, sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend status
<mrand> also, check permissions and ownership on that file and directory.
<drifting-on-a-dr> Yes, backend is running, can watch recorded show from frontends
<drifting-on-a-dr> syslog r/w adm r/w other r/w folder mythtv owns
<drifting-on-a-dr> paul@vs:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend status
<drifting-on-a-dr>  * mythbackend is running
<mrand> well, absent all other explainations, the most simple/straight-forward should apply: double check that it is started with arguments to log to that file.
<drifting-on-a-dr> I have logging now, not quite sure why but restarted whole server, no errors seen, backend is running, play recorded from front ends, but info in frontends still so tuner unavailable, log says nothing about tuners
<rhpot1991> smells like the tuners are busy or not setup correctly
<drifting-on-a-dr> As I said this was all working fine, however the tuner numbering has been to pot for ages, incrementing up with each config, after failed update to 10.4 (no tuners) I restored from backup. Decided to see if I could reset again with old install so that I could upgrade. Tuners are there, I can scan channels, I can edit the channels it scans.
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: you can normally fix that by hand but have to be careful
<rhpot1991> I wonder if you broke something when you deleted them all and tried to get them back to 0
<rhpot1991> may have an id missmatch on the tables now
<drifting-on-a-dr> I did follow info on Ubuntu docs to zero tuners, numbering now right, tuners are 1 - 8 but no live tv  since
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: nothing in the logs when you try to start livetv? (backend logs)
<drifting-on-a-dr> No nothing
<TuxBender> who does have a little bit of time get lirc running after update from mythbuntu 04.10 to 10
<rhpot1991> TuxBender: depends on your device
<TuxBender> hauppauge tv card
<TuxBender> in 04.10 I had no problem. after update. no output from irw
 * rhpot1991 finds a bug for you
<drifting-on-a-dr> Assume I may have to increase logging? but was considering yet another clean out of tuners, not sure what else to do
<rhpot1991> TuxBender: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/658496
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #658496 in Mythbuntu: “Hauppauge remote not working on upgrade to Maverick Meerkat”
<rhpot1991> see if that helps
<rhpot1991> TuxBender: also make sure that you don't have lirc-modules-source installed
<drifting-on-a-dr> I am not skilled enough to know how to repair the DB if it is corrupt. Oh well I better start packing my bags, the GF will murder me
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: how did you 0 the tuners?
<TuxBender> argh. shit!
<Zinn> TuxBender: Please watch your language.
<TuxBender> i hav not installed it
<rhpot1991> TuxBender: good, you don't want that insalled
<TuxBender> therefrore, wait and keep the fingers crossed
<drifting-on-a-dr> > truncate table capturecard;
<drifting-on-a-dr> > truncate table cardinput;
<drifting-on-a-dr> > quit
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: I would go into mythtv-setup, delete everything in there and reset everything up
<TuxBender> rhpot1991, therefore, wait till someone does update the kernel and fix the issue?
<rhpot1991> TuxBender: try the lirc_zilog part
<rhpot1991> and check that forum thread that is linked
<mulambo> lirc-sir is crashing on mythbuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-26
<drifting-on-a-dr> Spent the entire day with this, it's losing it's charm gone midnight :-)  Still no tuners !!!
<stratagem_bot> Does anyone use the hdhomerun?
<stratagem_bot> Or are familiar with network packetloss/high pings while recording?
<stratagem_bot> intermittently
<stratagem_bot> Maybe I should put myth backend and hdhomerun on its own switch and uplink to router switch instead?
<stratagem_bot> or maybe I should get dd-wrt on this shitty asus router
<rhpot1991> stratagem_bot: I run one
<rhpot1991> I run it on its own network
<rhpot1991> I know several other people who run them as well, but on their main network
<stratagem_bot> multi-homed backend?
<stratagem_bot> when recordings are going, my desktop pc, completely separate from the backend gets packet loss and high pings to the outside and internally
<stratagem_bot> both are connected to a asus wl520gu
<stratagem_bot> my desktop is also using a linksys powerline adapter
<stratagem_bot> I've seen this happen on two separate routers
<rhpot1991> I don't know what you mean by multi-homed backend
<rhpot1991> smells like a bottleneck somewhere in your network
<stratagem_bot> multi-homed means two nics on two networks
<stratagem_bot> same box
<rhpot1991> I have my main network with everything on
<rhpot1991> then I have a pci card in my backend, and the HDHR is hooked directly to that
<stratagem_bot> ah yeah. was considering doing that.  maybe I have some spare nics around
<rhpot1991> I did it originally to test some corruption in recordings, and just have left it that way
<rhpot1991> are the powerlines inbetween the router and your HDHR?
<rhpot1991> or the box that you are pinging from
<stratagem_bot> no
<stratagem_bot> powerline adapters are between my desktop pc upstairs, and my router downstairs
<stratagem_bot> box pinging from
<stratagem_bot> my iphone cnonected wireless will show signs of packetloss/latency
<rhpot1991> I'd start eliminating parts
<rhpot1991> powerline can be an issue
<rhpot1991> stock firmware on the router?
<stratagem_bot> it's updated to the latest ASus provides
<stratagem_bot> but I'm thinking about giong dd-wrt
 * rhpot1991 runs openwrt
<stratagem_bot> http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/OpenWrtDocs/Hardware/Asus/WL520GU
<stratagem_bot> better than dd-wrt?
<rhpot1991> I'd eliminate the powerlines first
<stratagem_bot> I have no experience with either
<rhpot1991> bad wiring or something could be causing issues
<rhpot1991> I like it, but if you aren't comfortable with messing around some it may not be for you
<stratagem_bot> wish I could run a line down the wall, but can't really go digging behind these ancient center city warehouse walls
<rhpot1991> its normally pretty painless to go back to the stock firmwares so you could give it a try and see
<rhpot1991> have return vents anywhere?
<rhpot1991> I ran a wire from floor to floor through a return vent pretty easily, then hid it under my baseboards
<rhpot1991> you can try asking in #hdhomerun, they can do some debugging on the units but I'm not sure if they can help at all with this issue
<stratagem_bot> return is at the end of the hallway.  there is ducting but everything is in awkward spots.  plus the ceilings are high.  and the studs are metal with those boxes crimped to the side of them. I'd have to start cutting nit othe wall, and trying to rundown the side somehow assming there is a space to go down totthe first floor.
<stratagem_bot> The weird thing is that none of the recordings have issues really.  all seem to come ni clearly
<stratagem_bot> unless t here is really high fault tolerance
<stratagem_bot> taking QAM from cable line
<stratagem_bot> I have a laptop up here that connects wireless that also experiences the packet loss
<stratagem_bot> which is why I didn't think the powerline adapters were the culprit
<stratagem_bot> I just need to do some thorough testing.  and begin eliminating things.
<rhpot1991> ya sounds like the router/network
<gandalfcome> I am trying to use flash streaming on my mytbuntu 10.04 running mythweb. Do i need to install special packages?
<[Vex]> halp! I need help getting my remote working... anyone? I have iMon Knob, mythbuntu maverick
<[Vex]>  how do I configure the buttons on the remote, now that they stopped using lirc and shifted to using input/event ?
<[Vex]> or how do I switch back to using lirc?
<[Vex]> noone?
<[Vex]> anyone?
<rhpot1991> [Vex]: well you have 2 options
<rhpot1991> 1. ignore lirc it really isn't needed
<rhpot1991> 2. configure lirc as a devinput
<[Vex]> I'd love to skip lirc ;)
<[Vex]> but... how do I configure my remote then?
<rhpot1991> [Vex]: should just work, and it should send keys to the system, then you just need to make sure they match up with the mythtv keybindings
<[Vex]> how do I "read" the keys?
<[Vex]> earlier I used irw
<rhpot1991> [Vex]: looks like there is a command evtest
<rhpot1991> which should help you
<[Vex]> then I could see what came in, and could configure lirc
<rhpot1991> more like see what comes in then change the bindings in mythtv to match
<[Vex]> would be fine too ;)
<rhpot1991> if you want to have lirc in the middle, configure it as a devinput and then you can use lirc as the middleman and avoid changing the mythtv key bindings
<[Vex]> would be easier, since I have the config-files
<[Vex]> then I just need to figure out how to do that ;)
<rhpot1991> well you'd be overwriting them all
<rhpot1991> fire up MCC
<[Vex]> got backup
<rhpot1991> choose devinput, click the generate dynamic button mappings and run
<rhpot1991> then see what works with irw
<[Vex]> ok, thx.... installed lubuntu and mythtv earlier, but might just go back to mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> [Vex]: the packages are the same either way so it shouldn't matter
<rhpot1991> you can install mythbuntu-control-centre on ubuntu and use it there
<[Vex]> I did
<[Vex]> all you said, but irw reports nothing
<[Vex]> I can't select devinput, only Infrared
<rhpot1991> [Vex]: your last words make no sense
<[Vex]> sry ;)
<[Vex]> rhpot1991: in mythbuntu-control-center, you said to choose "devinput"
<[Vex]> is that "Infraed" ?
<[Vex]> I can't find anywhere, where it sais "devinput"
<[Vex]> sry if I'm being stupid....
<rhpot1991> ya on the infared tab
<rhpot1991> then choose devinput as the remote type
<[Vex]> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<rhpot1991> and click the generate dynamic button mappings
<[Vex]> trying
<rhpot1991> then hit apply
<[Vex]> "Linux input layer (/dev/input/eventX)" right?
<[Vex]> now something happended....
<rhpot1991> checking on that to make sure
<rhpot1991> yep that should be right
<[Vex]> now I can move the mouse, using the 4 direction-buttons...
<[Vex]> Am I remembering wrong if i say that irw used to report stuff like "Caption", "Stop", "VolDown" etc ?
<rhpot1991> [Vex]: should report button presses
<rhpot1991> some of those remotes have a mouse and keyboard mode, try toggling that
<[Vex]> oh.... so it's a mouse....
<[Vex]> THX rhpot1991
<[Vex]> after a reboot, the remote for my iMon Knob works! now I "just" need to reconfigure my Logitech Harmony
<rhpot1991> [Vex]: good to hear
<[Vex]> now something else is wrong... darn
<[Vex]> need mythbuntu-repos
<drifting-on-a-dr> Would it be appropriate to link to the Mythbuntu forum ?
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: in here?
<drifting-on-a-dr> Yes, I have been fighting with this ongoing tuner problem, and thought a more through explanation on the website would be wise (My post)
<rhpot1991> drifting-on-a-dr: its generally a good idea to do a forum thread if you aren't getting help here, more eyeballs there
<rhpot1991> feel free to link it in here
<drifting-on-a-dr> That is what I have done, not got many replies their either, getting desperate now, losing loads of the GF's series not recording.
<drifting-on-a-dr> Thank you :- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602348
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org]  Tuner problems Mythbuntu 8.4 to 10.4 upgrade, also possible database corruptio - Ubuntu Forums
<drifting-on-a-dr> Thats the one
<gregL> How would I get the backend upstart job to restart from the command line?
<tgm4883> gregL, service mythbackend restart
<tgm4883> or it might be
<tgm4883> service mythtv-backend restart
<gregL> tgm4883, Thanks...I have googled for the proper command and couldn't find it...
<rhpot1991> sudo restart mythtv-backend
<rhpot1991> gregL: tgm4883 ^
<rhpot1991> thats how I do it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, that would work too
<gregL> For some raeson none of those commands work for me.. I get this error :   restart: Unknown instance:
<gregL> er reason
<tgm4883> hmm
<rhpot1991> try start?
<rhpot1991> it may not be running
<tgm4883> or status
<rhpot1991> ya check status too
<rhpot1991> assuming you are on 0.23 or greater?
<tgm4883> although restart should start it if it is not running
<gregL> trunk
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya I thought so
<tgm4883> gregL, define trunk?
<tgm4883> Cause there is only one release I know that we have trunk builds for, and it hasn't released alpha1 yet
<gregL> MythTV Version   : 26946
<tgm4883> gregL, are you compiling this yourself?
<gregL> yes
<rhpot1991> thats prob why
<gregL> ?
<tgm4883> are you using our packaging?
<tgm4883> what happens if you do this
<tgm4883> service mythtv-backend
<gregL> mythtv-backend: unrecognized service
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> what about this
<tgm4883> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<gregL> I think you hit it...I get this error: /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend: No such file or directory
<gregL> I have something clearly goofed up..I will have to investigate further..Thanks
<rhpot1991> I'm confused why aren't you using our autobuilds?
<gregL> I have been self compiling for a few years...
<gregL> The upstart script is from mythbuntu...
<rhpot1991> gregL: do you build with our packages or with mythtv source directly?
<gregL> source
<rhpot1991> sounds like you don't have our upstart script in place then
<tgm4883> yea you don't have either script
<tgm4883> gregL, is there a reason you are self compiling?
<gregL> I have the one that was on the mythbuntu cd..
<gregL>  I got into self compiling when the HD-pvr came on the scene..
<rhpot1991> gregL: should look into autobuilds, we do all that work for you now :)
<tgm4883> s/now/have been for years
<gregL> Yeah, I know,but you never learn anything if someone else does all the work....It's a great service you provide...
<gregL> Thanks, for pointing me in the right direction....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-27
<Iluvatar>  I can't watch TV on my new  Mythbuntu 10.04 installation.
<Iluvatar> When I select watch TV, the unit waits about 2 secs and if it doesn't get a  good signal, it exits out back to Mythbuntu, with an error about  "buffering failing too many times" !!
<Iluvatar> I have to that log in again and go through the whole routine again.
<Iluvatar> What is happening here? I know it does work - it did so, briefly, this morning.
<Iluvatar>  P.S. I'm running a DVB-T tuner card (AVerMedia AVerTV DVB-T 771 using PAL for Sydney DVB channels).
<mrand> Iluvatar: first step is always to make sure the tuner works fine outside of myth.
<mrand> (which you can do with vlc or mplayer or even just "cat > /dev/tuner_device_name").  Note that you may need to tune channel(s) first.
<mrand> You may also want to look into seeing if anyone else in the myth world is using a tuner with the same chipset (type) successfully by searching ubuntu forums or mythtv mailing lists.
<Iluvatar> mrand: Thanks for the reply. I know the tuner works well inside myth, because this machine was working PERFECTLY (using and old port of myth) before I put Mythbuntu on it. The problem was that I can't get an EPG.
<Iluvatar> I decided to try Mythbuntu after looking at the options of trying to put Shepherd onto it. (http://svn.whuffy.com/)
<Zinn> [svn.whuffy.com] Shepherd – Trac
<Iluvatar> Zinn: what do you think? Would this be easier? (Mine is an old Mandrake 10.0 distro)
<Zinn> Hi Iluvatar, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Iluvatar> Don't know how to use a bot !
<Iluvatar> I wish the bot could fix my HMC ! :-(
<Iluvatar> Anyone got any ideas?
<mrand> Iluvatar: I'm going to bed, but it would still be worth checking that your tuner still works on the latest kernel outside of myth.  Doing this divides the problem in half... it either confirms or eliminates that the problem is in the kernel, or in myth.  If it is in the kernel, you need to try a different version of Ubuntu.  If it's in myth, try a different version of myth ;-)
<Iluvatar> mrand: thanks for the comments. Off to bed ! you must be a night shift worker or a very hard long shift worker.
<Technophil1> Hi was told awhile ago to install apport to catch crashes on BE however I've failed to get reports using this.  This time it says the BE crashed on an assertion failure, message not retrieved.  Is this of any interest?
<mcscruff> Hi all, i have just setup my 10.10 box, got the TV tuner working fine.  But i have now copied a few mp3's to /var/lib/mythtv/music and the frontend can't see any files, this is also the same for an avi i have put in the video folder, but the images work fine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-28
<JEDIDIAH__> is there any way to define a recording anti-rule? ensure that a particular show is NEVER recorded, even if it might satisfy a different rule (like "never record Southpart")?
<rhpot1991> JEDIDIAH__: setup your recording rules better
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure why the situation would ever arise
<JEDIDIAH__> simple discrete postitive and negative rules would be "better"
<Gadu> I'm making a mythbuntu front-end machine and I have the choice between either DDR3 1066 w/ Timing 7-7-7-20 or DDR3 1333 w/ Timing 9-9-9-24
<Gadu> same price either way
<mrand> DDR3 is an overkill for any frontend - i.e., it doesn't matter either way ;-)
<Gadu> heh
<mrand> Does your processor even support 1333?  If not, then go 1066.
<Gadu> board and cpu support 1066, 1333, and 1600
<mrand> It would take a VERY heavy duty application to notice a difference - something unlikely to be run on a home machine.  But I'd probably go for the 1333 because it might be easier to trade or sell to someone in the future.
<rhpot1991> go with whatever the ion bundle comes with for free :)
<Gadu> the 1066 is 0.185 nanoseconds better than the 1333 --_--
<Gadu> what is the ion bundle?
<mrand> Gadu: just to point out the obvious in case you weren't joking: you have that backwards... it is 185 psec worse than 1333
<JEDIDIAH__> it doesn't matter. best to make sure it will work well with the motherboard. some boards can be finicky
<Gadu> nar, I had that right. the 1066 with Cas Latency 7 is 0.185 nanoseconds faster than the 1333 with Cas Latency 9
<mrand> ok. I thought you were just comparing 1066 MHz to 1333 MHz.   Gadu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Ion
<Gadu> ah XD, and thanks for link
<rileyp> what is the latest db schema version Im on 1254
<rileyp>  My version of myth is 0.23.0 +fixes 24158
<kpkarl> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc23794> Banging my head on a new 10.04 install.  Hauppage PVR 150 - I can't get into LiveTV mode.  Must be my capture card setup, but I can't grok it.
<qwebirc23794> Backend has following log output which I think is indicative of the problem
<qwebirc23794> 2010-10-28 14:04:40.260 TVRec(1): Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV
<qwebirc23794> 2010-10-28 14:04:40.365 Channel(/dev/video0) Error: GetCurrentChannelNum(300): Failed to find Channel
<qwebirc23794> 2010-10-28 14:04:40.369 Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(300): Error, failed to find channel.
<qwebirc23794> pastebin of complete log snippet: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/abe3Ve65
<qwebirc23794> Hardware should be "OK" as I had mythtv working on this box previously.
<rhpot1991> qwebirc23794: looks like you have it set to start on an invalid channel
<rhpot1991> check the channel for the input in mythtv-setup
<qwebirc23794> agree - but this is a satellite capture box.  It should be using a script (/usr/local/bin/change_channel) to switch channels
<qwebirc23794> My PVR 150 capture card configured as IVTV MPEG
<qwebirc23794> and my listings source has channel 300 in it too
<rhpot1991> ivtv mpeg isn't right I don't think
<gregL> qwebirc23794, What input are you using?
<qwebirc23794> ah - ok.  PVR 150 is autodetected as an ivtv device.
<rhpot1991> I thought it specifically said something along the lines of pvr-xxx mpeg
<qwebirc23794> using Svideo 1 as input
<rhpot1991> I may be wrong, been a while since I set one of them up
<rhpot1991> may be an issue with your channel changer then
<qwebirc23794> does someone have an example script for change channel?
<rhpot1991> I've only ever done it over firewire sorry
<tgm4883> there is one on the mythtv wiki for ivtv i believe
<qwebirc23794> figured it out.  Input Configuration had "preset tuner channel" set to a value.  It should have been blank.
<qwebirc23794> thanks rhpot1991 and gregL for the help
<nils-> hmm I think I have tricked the mythbuntu installer into installing onto an encrypted md raid device
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-29
<easyrhino> hey guys, i have mythbuntu up and running quite well. however, i cannot get DTS to work. DTS works fine though running mplayer from the command line
<easyrhino> any ideas?
<easyrhino> everything plays using dolby digital
<easyrhino> alsa:device=plughw=0.3 is my output device
<easyrhino> and i am running through hdmi
<easyrhino> this thread describes exactly how issue
<easyrhino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526365
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] 10.04, internal player, dts - Ubuntu Forums
<easyrhino> but i dont know where to patch or how
<tgm4883> easyrhino, is there a mythtv bug on that?
<easyrhino> i believe so actually
<tgm4883> you have a bug number?
<easyrhino> that site tells me to grab the source code
<easyrhino> oh wait hold on
<easyrhino> i dont think there is a bug number
<easyrhino> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/441814
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] DTS Passthrough | MythTV | Users
<easyrhino> post 13 lays it out
<tgm4883> yea I saw that
<tgm4883> sec
<easyrhino> k
<tgm4883> I only see one fix for dts in the 0.24 release notes
<easyrhino> woops sorry about that
<tgm4883> I only see one fix for dts in the 0.24 release notes
<easyrhino> does it look relevant to my issue?
<tgm4883> the posts mention that it is fixed in trunk, but without a mythtv bug number I'm unsure if it's fixed in 0.24
<tgm4883> It might be
<easyrhino> hrm
<easyrhino> well i just installed mythbuntu running on 10.10
<easyrhino> how do i tell if i have 0.24 ?
<tgm4883> which has 0.23.1
<tgm4883> you don't
<easyrhino> ah
<easyrhino> ok thanks
<tgm4883> you could add it, but it's still a release candidate
<easyrhino> could you point me a site so i can update?
<tgm4883> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> there are 0.24 builds there if you add the mythbuntu-repos package
<easyrhino> thanks
<easyrhino> i am updating it now
<easyrhino> now i just need to convince a programmer to develop a plugin that allows the user to easily snag NZBs from usenet
<tgm4883> I doubt that will happen
<easyrhino> why's that?
<tgm4883> it's illegal?
<easyrhino> not everything on usenet is illegal
<tgm4883> true
<tgm4883> ok, let me rephrase
<easyrhino> just saying...
<tgm4883> that isn't something that is going to get into mythtv proper
<easyrhino> i guess
<easyrhino> fine by me so long as it is a plugin hehe
<tgm4883> well like I said, good luck finding a dev to build that for you
<easyrhino> hee
<easyrhino> h
<easyrhino> one last question, do i have to reboot after updating?
<easyrhino> id rather not but if i have no choice...
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> there was a big change in tv.search.ch, so the actual grabber for mythbuntu doesn't work either: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3086854&group_id=39046&atid=424135
<Zinn> [tv.search.ch] TV-Programm von heute [tv.search.ch]
<noaXess> any idea, wehen the grabber will be upgraded to the newest, functional one?
<dewman> howdy, I was thinking about adding (mthtv-status) to my motd, but I am finding conflicting information on how to do this. any pointers?
<mrand> mine already is in my motd I think
<mrand> oh, on its not
<mrand> s/on/no
<dewman> I wanted to ax the "welcome to ubuntu" and say something more elegant like "dont touch my damn server" hehe
<Zinn> dewman: Please watch your language.
<dewman> Zinn, your so unforgiving at times.
<Zinn> Hi dewman, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mrand> Google turns up this: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/410090
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] mythtv-status stopped showing up in motd | MythTV | Users
<dewman> lol
<dewman> mrand, Yeah I saw that to...
<rhpot1991> dewman: you should just need to install mythtv-status
<rhpot1991> and it should automagically happen
<rhpot1991> or at least thats how it used to work
<dewman> yeah its installed...hmm...
<dewman> I will re-install it and see what happens
<dewman> bahh...that stupid mysql thread stack overrun.... grrr.
<rhpot1991> dewman: happen to have byobu or screen installed?
<rhpot1991> mine is there, but its very badly out of date actually
<rhpot1991> 10-10
<dewman> rhpot1991, byobu?
<rhpot1991> dewman: what version of myth(u)buntu are you running?
<rhpot1991> dewman: used to be called screen-profiles I think
<dewman> 10.04.1
<rhpot1991> very nice if you don't know about it
<rhpot1991> hmmm
<rhpot1991> there goes my theory
<dewman> I just installed byobu.... pretty neat!
<mrand> rhpot1991: I'll test your theory on the reinstall.  The thread I mention above said that too, but it didn't work for them.
<rhpot1991> mrand: well thats not my theory
<mrand> nope, didn't fix it.
<rhpot1991> my theory was that the cronjob or motd broke in 10.10
<rhpot1991> since my last motd update is 10-10
<mrand> ah. that may be a completely different issue
<mrand> This appears to have broke in 9.10
<dewman> I will scratch mythtv-status for now and will play around with mythepisode
<rhpot1991> dewman: mythtv-status works when you run it, just not sure whats up with the motd
<dewman> rhpot1991, yep...I like the status quite a bit....Not a big deal if motd isnt working...
<dewman> rhpot1991, what about mythepisode? Have you played with that yet?
<rhpot1991> dewman: no idea what it is actually
<dewman> here is the home page of it. http://code.google.com/p/mythepisode/
<dewman> rhpot1991, wow.. this is a pretty slick tool.
<dewman> mythepisode that is
<baggar11> anyone know a rough release date for mythtv 0.24?
<rhpot1991> baggar11: when its done
<rhpot1991> in other words not anounced
<baggar11> just checkin, I thought I saw that they were trying to push for October
<mrand> baggar11: they are planning an RC2 right now, but still have a hand full of items they consider to be criticial issues.
<mrand> I'm guessing 0.24 final will occur around Thanksgiving.
<baggar11> cool, looks like it's got a lot of cool features added to it
<baggar11> I'm still using 0.22 right now
<baggar11> I'm just looking for a reason to upgrade. :) I think 0.24 will be my reason.
<rhpot1991> baggar11: soon, keep checking
<rhpot1991> also I think you most likely should upgrade to 0.23 first
<rhpot1991> you should check on that
<mrand> rhpot1991: why do you say that?
<baggar11> I always do clean installs
<rhpot1991> mrand: db upgrade, not sure if you can skip versions, maybe you can?
<mrand> Myth actually doesn't care what version you are upgrading from/to... it steps the databases through all prior changes regardless.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-30
<Chaorain> Hey, I just reformated and upgraded my Mythbuntu box to 10.10 (from 10.04) and now I'm haveing problems watching tv. My tunner finds channels just fine but when I try to watch it just goes back to  the main menu. Help?
<Chaorain> here is some info on my tunner
<Chaorain> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950Q
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q - LinuxTVWiki
<rhpot1991> Chaorain: most likely permissions or your tuner isn't setup correctly (incorrect starting channel maybe?)
<justTom> Hi all, I'm updating my myth FE/BE with a fresh install going from 8.10 to 10.10 and am having some problems.
<justTom> I have 3 tuner cards - 2x PCTV 800i and a PVR-150, if all 3 cards are installed, the nvidia driver for my video card will not work.  If fails to open /dev/nvidia0
<justTom> if I remove ANY of the 3 tuener cards it works jsut fine
<justTom> Anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> any tips for clearing the job queue? I have a few jobs stuck in "running" status when in fact they are not running at all - I had to kill the process a few days ago and apparently it cased everything to get backed up
<SpaceBass> and I'm having a boat load of problems with mythexport - its never really worked for me over the last year or so - now I get an error 500 on the settings page
<tgm4883> SpaceBass, for the queue, restart the backend
<SpaceBass> tgm4883, didn't work  - but clearing the jobqueue sql table did :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-31
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<rhpot1991> to figure out why its giving you an error
<rhpot1991> feel free to send me a portion of the log if you are having problems
<default_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc36556> Hi all,
<qwebirc36556> Does anyone know of a bug in 9.10 which prevents the frontend loading at start up. When its started manually it works fine. It was working fine before upgraded.
<qwebirc36556> Checking and unchecking the checkbox in the control centre has no effect either.
<mrand> qwebirc36556: my 9.10 system behaved that way.  I haven't rebooted 10.04 enough to know if it is completely fixed, but it certainly seems better.
<qwebirc36556> mine worked in 10.4  but broke in the upgrade to 10.10 its quite annoying as its a dedicated frontend. I have to dig the keyboard out everytime :)
<mrand> it wouldn't solve the problem directly, but a remote key could perhaps be mapped to start the FE.
<qwebirc36556> That's my other problem I need to sort out mapping the "none keyboard" keys on the remote. Thanks for the suggestion though
<qwebirc36556> Tried unchecking applying then checking and applying again and this time its worked. Not sure what I did differently
<jayBuntu> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<jayBuntu> !help commands
<Zinn> !help commands For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<jayBuntu> hello. i am new to ubu and myth
<jayBuntu> tryin to figure out where i can run mythfilldatabase from?
<jayBuntu> is it a command line thing or app?
<mrand> jayBuntu: it's a command line app.
<mrand> Although if you just launch mythtv-setup, I believe it auto runs it for you after you exit.
<stratagem> Does the auto-transcode job work out of the box?
<stratagem> in all the installs I've had, it's always errored out.  "unrecoverable error"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-24
<mrand> tgm4883: sometimes the wife, especially when she is tired, just wants to turn on the TV and "decompress" by watching whatever is on that is the most interesting.  She doesn't want to watch one of our prerecorded shows at that point.
<rhpot1991> I've used livetv since I got my hdhr-prime
<rhpot1991> have a tv with no other source that I use it on
<rhpot1991> my take is it works great with the right tuners, I tried it in the past with my hdpvr/firewire and was very unhappy with the experience
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-25
<scott__> hi mythbuntu IRC channel- anybody home
<scott__> okay throwing out a quick question if anyone could help Id be greatful- Ive got a frontend/backend mythbuntu server setup attached to a projecter for movie viewing in my house. I want to be able to remotely control it via laptop
<scott__> in order to have it play music. However I want the sound to come out of the mythubuntu server itself- not from the remotly connecting laptop.. so myth frontend in that remote laptop isnt an option.
<scott__> Is there any way to do something like this other than doing a remote desktop session? I was kind of hoping mymote etc would allow you to browse your music etc collection and have them play but you need to have a screen up (the projecter in this case) in order to navigate the pages
<scott__> I want to navigate and play stuff on the server, from the servers speaker output etc, with a remote interface or laptop.
<scott__> But I dont want to have to turn on the projector every time I want to play an audio file... I hope Im making sense this is kind of a convoluted question
<scott__> anyway if anyone has any advice Id appreciate it and thanks for your help in advance
<dekarl> scott__: i've seen that the 0.25/master series has a frontend webinterface that can be enabled which allows you to control that. I'm not sure how much of that is in 0.24/fixes.
<dekarl> it's a good question for the main #mythtv-users channel as it's not ubuntu specific
<scott__> Hi Dekarl ok Ill try throwing it out there to mythtv-users channel. Thanks for your help :-)
<dekarl> oh and, your best bet is when the americans are up, as that is where the devs are
<mrand> scott__: the  answer should be that the telnet interface is what you want.   See http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Telnet  The reason I say "should" though, is because its ability to control and interact with mythmusic is pretty limited.
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Frontend control socket - MythTV Official Wiki
<mrand> Looks like a a change in 0.25 should improve that limitation.
<TandyUK> ok now i have a new problem after following the steps in the forum post for upgrade issues
<TandyUK> i get a login screen up, but login fails - no error i just get bounced back to the login screen
<TandyUK> after digging turns out this is logged to /var/log/auth.log
<TandyUK> lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "mythtvuser"
<TandyUK> has anyone tested vnc with 11.10
<TandyUK> cause that doesnt work atm either
<TandyUK> it was configured with mcc before the upgrade, and if i manually start X and run mcc i can see it is still selected
<TandyUK> hmm
<TandyUK> i seem to have a /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority file
<mrand> TandyUK, did you search on that auth.log message?  There are a number of forum hits that I don't have time to read right now, as well as this one:  http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1117897  and probably others.
<mrand> bbl
<Zinn> [arstechnica.com] Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Headaches - Ars Technica OpenForum
<TandyUK> -rw-------  1 root    root       15048 2011-10-14 01:22 .ICEauthority
<TandyUK> theres the fking problem
<TandyUK> need to remove that file as well as .Xauthority
<tgm4883> TandyUK, did you run any graphical programs using sudo?
<TandyUK> tgm4883: not to my knowledge but hey ho
<TandyUK> having lirc problems now... my remote wasnt working so through mcc i set it to no additional remote, and it removed the config and lirc
<TandyUK> now when i select lirc, it pops up as if it is going to install oething, then disappers
<TandyUK> doing a manual install says well it used to lol
<TandyUK> it was saying no package lirc but a couple of apt-get updates has fixed that
<dekarl> how can I add "-v jobqueue" to the mythbackend without hacking the upstart script?
<mrand> dekarl: for sure you could rename mythbackend to something else (mythbackend.real) and then put a "script" (which could be just a single line) which calls mythbackend with the argument added (along with any arguments passed on the command line, using $* or $@
<mrand> BTW, thanks for helping to answer other questions here and elsewhere!
<superm1> dekarl, hacking the upstart script shouldn't be too big a deal though, it's a really trivial script and if it changes on upgrade merging the change shouldn't be too much work (compared to old init scripts)
<dekarl> mrand: ok, I was looking for some MBE_FLAGS= configuration option
<superm1> we haven't changed it in a LONG time anyhow
<superm1> so i don't see it being something that you need to do on every apt-get upgrade or so
<dekarl> I was just wondering as the "-v this,that" is not so uncommon ;)
<dscoular> mythbuntu 11.10: can't play sound with aplay while mythfrontend is playing. Any thoughts ?
<superm1> dscoular, sounds like expected behavior; no pulseaudio or anything being used?
<superm1> especially if you are using digital audio, expected behavior
<dscoular> Hmm, yes, there's no pulseaudio... I had thought that alsa supported mixing via dmix... I can have 2 aplay samples play at the same time
<superm1> alsa does support dmix, but i'm not sure all hardware supports that
<dscoular> If I have aplay playing simultaneously in two windows... why doesn't mythfrontend allow simultaneous play through dmix et al ?
<superm1> not so sure then, that does sound a bit odd
<dscoular> I'm sure it used to work fine... as I have X10 motion detectors play a sample when someone is at the door and I'm it used to work while watching mythtv
<dscoular> s/ I'm it/I'm sure it/
<superm1> well if you don't find a solution, an alternative could be to have it send an OSD message
<dscoular> I'll pester the mythtv users list I guess
<dscoular> thanks for your help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-26
<superm1> sure, good luck
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-27
<sidewalk> you guys have lots of people using bttv drivers that get blue screens?
<tgm4883> sidewalk, not that I've seen
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-30
<goibhniu> Hi, I'm trying to create a bootable usb stick for mythbuntu 11.10 with unetbootin .. but it keeps dropping me to a busybox shell when I boot .. any ideas?
 * goibhniu has tried repartitioning and reformatting the drive (with mkdosfs)
 * goibhniu tries dd-ing zeros
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-22
<johnjacobjingerh> question:  I have tversity set up on my PC,  I am trying to find a way to stream my media from my home machine over the WAN to a remote PC.. in TVersity I can actually access my media at http://myipaddress:91452/flashlib.  This provides me a flash player to view my movies on my local HD... is this something MythTV can do?
<johnjacobjingerh> the issue i have with tversity is i cant fullscreen the media it's streaming (very annoying to me)
<johnjacobjingerh> can mythtv do something like this?
<ScuffMcGruff> Also are there any USB2 sticks in the USA that's known to work ?
<johnjacobjingerh> also can i integrate netflix into mytv or something?
<dmfrey> tgm4883, i did the upgrade yesterday morning.  ran into the same issue where /etc/mythtv/config.xml didn't get populated with db connection info.
<tgm4883> dmfrey, can you verify who owns /etc/mythtv/config.xml?
<dmfrey> owned by mythtv user and group
<dmfrey> also didn't copy into mythweb config in apache2 available sites
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> dmfrey, was /etc/mythtv/config.xml still the old version, or blank?
<dmfrey> also had to run myth fe manually to get get the fe db schema upgrade to take place
<dmfrey> it had xml elements in there, all were blank except password
<dmfrey> but it was the wrong password anyway
<tgm4883> dmfrey, do you happen to know if that was correct before the upgrade?
<dmfrey> one thing to note, the config.xml in ~/.mythtv was correct
<dmfrey> just the one in /etc/mythtv was not filled in
<dmfrey> not sure if that was correct or not before the upgrade, honestly didn't know it existed before this issue.
<tgm4883> that should have been a symlink
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ok, so when you did the upgrade, did apt-get complain that it couldn't find the database?
<dmfrey> yes, same message as was reported on mailing list
<dmfrey> i think i have a pastebin somewhere, one sec
<tgm4883> ok sec
<dmfrey> http://pastebin.com/2vJdeVx4
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Setting up mythtv-database (2:0.26.0+fixes.20121020.fdfd450-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2) - Pastebin.com
<dmfrey> is there a log of the upgrade I can send you?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, can you take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythtv-common.config (and also mythtv-database.config) and see if it starts with this  https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythtv-common.config
<Zinn> [github.com] packaging/deb/debian/mythtv-common.config at master · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<tgm4883> specifically lines 7-18 in that diff
<dmfrey> sure, let me get them up
<dmfrey> mythtv-common.config looks to be the same as the posted github link
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so if both those files look to be the same as the link I posted, then the packaging is looking for both types of the file, indicating that the config.xml file didn't contain the right information to begin with
<tgm4883> and the conversion to the new version is handled by mythtv, not the packaging
<dmfrey> hmm
<dmfrey> not sure then
<dmfrey> i assume mythtv makes the mythweb conf changes as well
 * KjetilK has the feeling it is just mappings from e.g. KEY_OK to keys that are missing, where do I set that in a kernel-only case?
<KjetilK> uhm, missed some context there
<KjetilK> I'm still struggling with my remote
<KjetilK> I
<KjetilK> I've disabled lirc and intend to rely on the kernel IR support
<KjetilK> I number of remote keys work, but many do not
<KjetilK> I've currently checked with xev, which typically reports some XF86 keyboard events
<KjetilK> but many keys like "OK" do not report any event at all
<KjetilK> there doesn't seem to be a lot of documentation around, so I'm hoping for IRC support :-)
<KjetilK> so, it seems I the default config doesn't need ir-keytable, right?
<KjetilK> since xev already reports events for many keys
<KjetilK> I need something that provides an exhaustive list of all keys on the MCE remote to keypress events?
<marsilainen> hi, I've ripped a DVD to a .iso file (on my desktop machine) - is there somewhere I can transfer this to on my mythtv machine so that I can then watch the DVD through mythtv?
<KjetilK> marsilainen, I'm not one of the experienced people here, but I think it depends a bit on your storage groups setup
<KjetilK> if you have done nothing, I think you can copy it to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<KjetilK> and then rescan the collection
<marsilainen> KjetilK: ok, thanks, I'll try that
<KjetilK> np
<KjetilK> hmmm, my problem wouldn't be related to this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Remapping_remote_control_key_codes_greater_than_255 ?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Remapping remote control key codes greater than 255 - MythTV Official Wiki
<KjetilK> Hmmm, just starting with the XF86Audio* keys that work would be a good start
<KjetilK> rather than add them individually, is there a file I could enable them in globally?
<marsilainen> KjetilK: that worked perfectly, thanks
<KjetilK> marsilainen, great! :-)
<KjetilK> there might be a solution that are more "correct" that I'm unaware of, but it works :-)
<marsilainen> yeah, that's fine for me :)
<marsilainen> I haven't watched these twin peaks DVDs in years :)
<marsilainen> not sure where I'm going to store all the ISOs once I rip them all though :/
<marsilainen> time for a larger drive I think...
<KjetilK> mmmm
<KjetilK> you could compress them too
<KjetilK> I usually do
<marsilainen> sure
<marsilainen> can I compress them and still keep all the DVD features?
<marsilainen> like the extra content etc
<KjetilK> hmmm, I think that's possible, but it is magic to me :-)
<marsilainen> I still want to have the menus work and so on because I like having the extra features on DVDs
<KjetilK> right
<grim_biker> hey guys ~ just wondering if you can run 1 backend server and several lower powered front end servers on different tv's
<noisymime> grim_biker: Definitely!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-23
<grim_biker> ok, is it correct to assume that only 1 channel can be watched at once if there is only 1 tv tuner card in the backend?
<noisymime> Yep, you need 1 tuner for each channel you want to watch/record at the same time
<grim_biker> hmmm. that's f*&*(n a awesome!!! :-)
<grim_biker> thanks!
<dkeith> new IE session
<dkeith> (nm - wrong window)]
<wangel> so is it possible to use my myth box like a slingbox too?  Stream tv to my pc at work :D
<rhpot1991> wangel: mythweb has a flash player
<wangel> rhpot1991; installed by default?
<rhpot1991> wangel: you need to set it up in mythweb I believe
<rhpot1991> should be able to do so from within mythweb itself though
<wangel> hmmm
<wangel> i have asx stream and direct download?
<wangel> oh wait
<wangel> I found it
<rhpot1991> click on the key+wrench button in the top
<rhpot1991> then mythweb then video playback
<wangel> heh. it won't let me click Enable
<wangel> oh well
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-25
<tpheiska> A quick question, I installed a bunch of the latest updates to mythbuntu last weekend and now the GUI seems to jam. When I try to ctrl-backspace kill it I only see a bunch of special characters
<rhpot1991> tpheiska: I prefer to restart my frontend by doing: sudo service lightdm restart
<rhpot1991> ssh in and do that, or ctrl + alt + F1 to get to a terminal
<ahhughes> I don't have access to this machine now... but I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10... the machine refuses to boot cleanly now. It complains about mounting the 2nd drive (i.e. not the bootable one) however, if I ignore the error, or skip mounting the drive All I get is a black screen for 10sec, then green dots flash on the screen, then back to black... repeating infinitly.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-27
<qwebirc73269> need to upgrade my mythbuntu BE/FE motherboard, so looking for CPU/Mobo recommendations, need at least 2 pcie (1 for my GT430), at least 1 PCI and at least 4 SATA ports, low cost preferred
<qwebirc73269> looking at AMD A6-5600K, thoughts?
<louisdk> I've stayed on  Mythbuntu 12.04 to have a stable system. Would you recommand me to upgrade to Mythtv 0.26 and if this release is better and more stable why isn't it bundled and an upgrade for existing Ubuntu 12.04 users?
<SparksIT> In MythTV, when trying to transcode, how do I choose which format it will transcode to?
<SparksIT> I'm using the instructions here -> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Removing_Commercials
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Removing Commercials - MythTV Official Wiki
<SparksIT> it tells me to go to mythfrontend -> utilities/setup -> TV Settings --> recording Profiles -> Transcoders but I can't seem to find the TV settings
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-28
<louisdk> Hi. I'm on Mythbuntu 12.04 and I really don't understand if I should upgrade to MythTV 0.26 or not. If this is the preferred version why isn't it pushed out as an update in Mythbuntu 12.04?
<tgm4883> louisdk, There is no preferred version
<tgm4883> the preferred version is the latest updates to the major version you are running
<tgm4883> eg. 0.25+fixes, 0.26+fixes, etc
<louisdk> tgm4883: Ah right.
<sascha_> hi there!
<sascha_> i found the new profile manager in Mythtv
<sascha_> and wanted to use slim now (as i am experiencing growing problems with playback)
<sascha_> if i select the slim profile both the sd and the hd test look perfect
<sascha_> but when i then switch to live tv, i can only hear the sound...there is no picture at all, not even the osd is showing up
<sascha_> any ides?
<sascha_> ideas?
<sascha_> thank you very much for your help!
<sascha_> whoops...just changed from xorg:nvidia_current to xorg:nvidia_current_updates and it now seems to work
<qwebirc76299> can someone help me with changing channels with a HD-PVR and lirc
<qwebirc76299> I am showing IR unit on Hauppage HD PVR I2C (i2c-0) registered as lirc1 and ready
<qwebirc76299> but I don't know how to tell it to change channels
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-21
<linuxtech> My brother upgraded his Kubuntu desktop to 13.10 which has MythTV .27 and the MythTV backend hasn't been upgraded yet, it still at .26 and raring. Has anyone rebuilt the .26 packages for saucy?
<Kwisher_wrk> it's best to wait a month or so before upgrading on a myth system
<louisdk> On a standard Mythbuntu 12.04 dist with Mythtv 0.27 I've a weird storage group setup with double entries: http://pastebin.com/3a1LB3E2 - I've only created the ChannelIcons entry myself. Why are some entries showing up twice both as 127.0.0.1 and hostname (louis-nettop).
<superm1> linuxtech: no we won't be offering 0.26 in saucy
<superm1> 0.27 is available at precise, raring, saucy and trusty though
<superm1> linuxtech: you can try to use the packaging scripts to do it yourself
<superm1> fairly confident they should work
<superm1> https://github.com/mythtv/packaging and use the fixes/0.26 branch
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-22
<Qwazz> Hi All, I have an "all tuners busy message" and media library fails to scan SVG host: [host name here is in lower case - could this be an issue?]. Mainly the problem seems to be a lookup on 127.0.0.1:6544 and reporting a failure on 127.0.0.1:6543. I am now on repo 0.27 and all IP in backend and host name in front end are correct. Thanks to #mythtv-users.
<Qwazz> Ho do I resolve the problem, is there a lookup file for the conf settings to make my current the master on the network and could this then cause the the Media Library scan to work and tuner to not be busy and have a signal lock.
<Qwazz> Oh! I thought perhaps there was a rights issue to /dev/video* so I changed it to a+g=rwx but problem persists.
<Qwazz> I am running a fresh mythbuntu install with mythtv repo 0.27 activated in mythbuntu control centre.
<Qwazz> I've just read that I could have two backend instances running. Ran the command ps -A/f | grep mythbackend shows 1 line, grep | myth shows two lines. How do I confirm I have more than 1 instance runnning, how do I kill them and ensure only one rnus at boot?
<Qwazz> Is anyone out there? Help!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-24
<sabhain> anyone here using NAS w/ Raid?
<tgm4883> My recordings are stored on my NAS with a hybrid raid
<sabhain> is it feasible to move an mdadm Raid 0 array to a NAS box?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-26
<noah> hello?
<pandaroot> i have a very basic tv tuner card can i record the shows that are being displayer on my laptop that are being displayed using that card ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-27
<MrBackhand> anyone watching here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-20
<Roklobsta> repost from #mythtv-users
<Roklobsta> [22:52:13] <Roklobsta> i think i might have re-uncovered a mythbuntu problem that may affect others.
<Roklobsta> [22:53:11] <Roklobsta> I have had vexing trouble with Afatech cards and ages ago philips cards where the kernel was doing whatever it needed to do to install firmware or calibrate tuners.
<Roklobsta> [22:54:01] <Roklobsta> in the meantime init would fire up mythbackend which i think would then try to talk to the TV cards at the same time and bugger things up.
<Roklobsta> [22:55:20] <Roklobsta> i did solve the problem by introducing a "sleep 120" just before mythbackend is started in the init/mythtv.conf file which seemed to make the philips cards behave.
<Roklobsta> [22:56:21] <Roklobsta> i just tried it with the Afatech cards (using a sleep 20) and i didn't get the myriad of i2c errors in the syslog which means they just won't ever tune if that happens.
<Roklobsta> 22:58:08] <Roklobsta> so there is possibly a race at startup between the kernel drivers finishing bootup jobs with the DVB cards and mythbackend stomping all over the cards at the same time.  I guess the kernel should block until it's finished setting up the cards.
<Roklobsta> [22:58:27] <Roklobsta> this setup usual is done one tuner at a time and can take a few seconds.
<Roklobsta> so i have 2 Afatech 9015 cards (4 tuners) and they in turn take 5 seconds each to calibrate
<Roklobsta> if mythbackend starts up while this is happening and talks to the cards it can wreck the card for tuning until next power cycle.
<qwebirc23840> hello
<qwebirc23840> sorry to disturb you but i just want to notice that the download link for mythbuntu on existing ubuntu does not work
<qwebirc23840> the link that we could found there:
<qwebirc23840> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<qwebirc23840> http://download.mythbuntu.org/getmythbuntu.php
<qwebirc23840> nobody is here?? :(
<Jay2k1> the right person will read it, no worries
<qwebirc23840> ok thank you. :)
<Jay2k1> thank you for reporting!
<Jay2k1> tgm4883 ^
<tgm4883> looking into it. Thanks qwebirc23840 and Jay2k1
<tgm4883> fixed
<qwebirc23840> thank you!!!!
<qwebirc23840> that was fast :)
<qwebirc23840> One question, there is no link for the 14.04 ?
<qwebirc23840> it's in the repository so nothing to do...
<tgm4883> qwebirc23840: there should be a link, the link just takes you to software center to install it from the repo
<tgm4883> so yea, you can just install it through there instead of the website
<qwebirc23840> thank's everything is upgraded :)
<qwebirc23840> thank's for the help :)
<qwebirc23840> bye :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-21
<qwebirc18289> Anybody notice that lately mythfrontend eats CPU when idle again?  I think it's tied to ICEAuthority, but touching the file as root to keep it from recreate it locks out XFCE from logging in.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-25
<kichigai> Greetings, all. I'm wondering if anyone could help me out with some info about the upcoming changes to SchedulesDirect.
<enyc> ~.
<enyc> argh
<kichigai> Hey all. Does anyone know what the story is with the upcoming changes in SchedulesDirect?
<tgm4883> kichigai: yes
<tgm4883> What is your question
<kichigai> Is there just going to be an updated mythfilldatabase available through apt for existing Mythbuntu installs, or is there going to be a big dist-upgrade needed?
<tgm4883> kichigai: have you checked the Mythbuntu website?
<kichigai> D'oh.
<tgm4883> :)
<kichigai> I was downloading the ISO to reinstall on my Mac and completely bypassed the news.
<kichigai> I just did a Google and hit the "Download" link.
<tgm4883> Let me know if you have any more questions about it. I like to think I have all the answers
<kichigai> So basically I just have to enable the updates repo, and make sure I'm up to at least 0.27.4
<tgm4883> Yep
<kichigai> If I'm reading this right, though, updates is a "daily" build, though.
<kichigai> So it's based on the most recent source in the git repository (or whatever), right?
<kichigai> Or something like that, at least.
<kichigai> It's not based on periodic releases.
<kichigai> My concern is that I might accidentally update into an unstable release.
<tgm4883> kichigai: I was on my phone earlier
<tgm4883> did you take a look at the repos page?
<Kwisher> kichigai: i use the mythbuntu ppa and have suffered no breaks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-26
<jac1d> Hello all.  Upgrading from a very old version of mythbuntu (11.x branch, looking for version now) to the latest, due to the SD conflict.  Actually not upgrading per se, going to do a fresh install on a new HDD but want to pull in the history of shows we've already recorded and possibly some existing recordings.  Is this feasible?
<jac1d> I am way back in ancient history with:  Installed: 0.22.0+fixes23893-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3
<jac1d> on Karmic
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> jac1d: I think you have to upgrade your DB to 0.24 first
<jac1d> So the system is in "production", in that the family is depending on it.  I was planning on dropping a new HDD in today, seeing how far I can get with the fresh install and then reverting this evenign if I need to.  If I upgrade the .22 production system I could wind up inbetween working versions.  Can I "upgrade" it once I export it with the backup and restore tool?  (just reasding up on that now) or will the tool not even work that fa
<gedakc> jac1d:  In 2013 I did an upgrade from mythbuntu 11.04 to mythbuntu 12.04.  Just yesterday I upgraded from 1204 to 1404.  I documented my 1104 to 1204 migration process at http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/documentation.php.  I've yet to document the 1204 to 1404 migration.
<gedakc> The specific doc for the 1104 on HDD to 1204 on SSD migration is at:  http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-migrate-mythtv
<jac1d> Thank you
<jac1d> I was just discussing it with my wife, I'm tempted to sacrifice my recordings history on the alter of precious weekend family time
<jac1d> We're moving from a cable servifce to just dual tuner off air and NetFlix so the liklihood of recording "old" stuff is considerably lower than it would otherwise be
<gedakc> Since the recordings are .mpg files, if you encountered problems with upgrading, you could instead do a new install and then copy the .mpg files to the videos folder to watch from there.  'Just a suggestion.
<gedakc> Of course you'd be missing the TV Show name information.  The date the show was recorded is embedded in the .mpg filename.
<jac1d> There is a script that I had a hand in making about 10 years ago that will create a symlink directory of human readable names
<jac1d> just looking for it now, it crept in to most distros over the years
<jac1d> In this case: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/user_jobs/mythrename.pl --link /var/lib/mythtv/pretty/
<jac1d> creates entries that look like:
<jac1d> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 50 2014-10-26 13:11 The Voice - 2014-10-20, 8-00 PM - The Battles, Part 3.mpg -> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/2171_20141020200000.mpg
<jac1d> making it easier to manager
<jac1d> *manage
<jac1d> I am off to forage for a big HD, I think I'll leave the old OS disk in place, and use it to acces the old recordings, but otherwise put the new OS on a small SSD Ihave left over from a junked PC and find a 1-3TB drive around the shop to use for the data disk, off to hunt
<jac1d> thanks all
<gedakc> You're welcome.  Best wishes for a smooth, successful install.  :-)
<jac1d> Oh one last question
<jac1d> I have an older Command IR, I recall it was a bit of a challenge to get it going, do you know if there is native support for that now (oh and found a 2TB drive under a pile of stuff on my desk that had a backup so old I forgot it and bought a new drive some time in the last year... so that is getting repurposed and almost ready to go - burning DVD now).  So yes, Command IR II is the model, any thoughts?
<jac1d> Gah having issues
<jac1d> Something about not being able to mout a swap partition... I'm sitting on the screen where it looks like the OpenOffice grapohics and says the install wil be done soon but I've been sitting there for about 15 mintues
<jac1d> Is it downloading updates here from the net and all is well or am I in some weird error state that isn't being reported to the UI?
<qwebirc97905> Just installed 14.04.1 and it's not populating my program guide. Can I run a mythfilldatabase in such a way as to get the schedules direct response in a file to inspect?
<qwebirc97905> alternatively, if there is a utility I can run on my mythbuntu or Windows 7 to test the JSON response that would be great.
<qwebirc97905> trying thist: https://github.com/SchedulesDirect/mfdb-json/tree/API-20140530
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-19
<dmfrey> tgm4883, question...lately, after an update on my master backend, the setting in mythbuntu-control-center for exposing mysql on all interfaces is getting reset, so my frontends never seem to connect until that gets reneabled. any ideas why this is happening?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-20
<arrrghhh> so where does mythbuntu log for the backend...?  I was on 0.28, and the backend would happily log to /var/log/mythtv... I recently blew away myth to downgrade to 0.27, and it's running but I don't see any backend log
<arrrghhh> I tried adding --logpath to the "extra_args" in the upstart script, and still I do not have a backend log
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-23
<qwebirc50211> hi all.  anyone know why when i specify a "DVB tuning delay (ms):" will not save after I have changed the value to 500?
<qwebirc50211> (in backend setup)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-25
<smacktalk> anyone know how to wget the driver for the Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1800 ATSC/QAM/NTSC/FM PCIe x1 TV Tuner Card?
<smacktalk> this is the second tuner I've tried...I'm about to give up.
<Tanthrix> Hey, does anyone know if any special changes are necessary to make tru-hd / dolby digital plus work in myth? I have a 460 SE connected via DVI>DVI TO HDMI>Reciever with working 5.1 and regular dolby.
<Tanthrix> It does not allow anything more than that though
<Tanthrix> All the various audio outputs (I tried all of the ones listed in the mythtv setup wizard) that support more than older 5.1 don't output any audio on test. The only ones that do don't offer tru-hd, etc.. as available options
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-26
<qwebirc35256> Installing 16.04 as Primary Backend only - Do I have to add the Mythbuntu repos manually?  I see they are not installed on first boot and the option in Control center doesn't work.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-27
<demitroll> Hi, do i need to configure my storage directories ? Can i just leave that alone ?
<demitroll> Hi, do i need to configure my storage directories ? Can i just leave that alone ?
<demitroll> *rebooting* back soon
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-29
<tcz> Anyone else buy a Hauppauge wintv-quadhd card "just a little too soon" ?
<tcz> it's not supported until 4.8, but 16.04 is using 4.4
<sven86> hello, is anyone around? i'm having problems with mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-10-24
<Nede> hello
<Nede> anyone online?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-10-26
<qwebirc29118> I forgot my schedules direct password. I changed it before I renewed my annual subscription. consequently, I lost my TV program schedule because of the aforementioned. I was told I need to update my app. How do I do that?
<qwebirc29118> tlarc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-10-27
<qwebirc57748> Hi All, i just installed mythbuntu, i am using m3u file. in capture card i created iptc recorder and add my m3u file there. tuning timeout is 30000. then i created video source with no grabber. then go to input connection and scan for the channels, found all my channels. now when i try to use the frontend server i cant see the channels, i can see the channel name but not the streaming. i cant see the streaming in kodi as
<qwebirc57748> i disable ipv6 on the machine and all settings is pointing to ip address (not not the ipv6, is it empty) and still the same issue
<qwebirc57748> what am i doing wrong?
<qwebirc57748> m3u file looks like this: #EXTM3U #EXTINF:-1,1 - YES_1_HD http://xxx.com:25461/xxx.ts
<qwebirc57748> i also tried changing the extension from ts to m3u8 but the problem remains
